#ubuntu-za 2011-10-31
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn nuvolari zeref bakuman and others
<Kilos> the fly is on holiday
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<nlsthzn> Morning uncle Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<sakhi> morning
<inetpro> good morning
<bakuman> is it really?
<inetpro> bakuman: yes, if not why not?
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<Kilos> bakuman, had min sleep so he not too good today
<bakuman> cheerz, off to go print my report
<inetpro> Kilos: heh :-)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: wb
<Kilos> the internet is really getting bad
<Kilos> all over the world looks like
<nlsthzn> Thanks inetpro ... was able to NOT jump ship ... Unity almost caused me to murder somthing :p
<inetpro> nlsthzn: hmm...
<inetpro> nlsthzn: so what are you using now?
<nlsthzn> Still on Ubuntu
<nlsthzn> like I said, decided not to switch
<nlsthzn> I am really used to Unity now, like the way it works, but it still has some major buginess...
<inetpro> nlsthzn: well I guess it has improved a lot and will keep getting better, that's if I read what others have to say about it
<nlsthzn> True... 
<inetpro> a tough experiment that they started but I hope that it pays off in the end
<nlsthzn> :) let me rather report and get them fixed than become like most and just throw all the toys from the cot :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you scaring me now nlsthzn 
<Kilos> maverick works so well
<inetpro> nlsthzn: that's the way to go, I see lots of unhappiness and division but maybe some day everyone will work together again
<nlsthzn> Kilos, nah, this isn't things that will make it useless to anyone... just annoys after certain things happen for the umpteenth time 
<inetpro> or maybe each division will end up with something unique and beautiful that would not be around if it didn't start like this
<Kilos> the prob is if ordinary no IT peeps try ubuntu and have to struggle they just go back to windows
<nlsthzn> inetpro, sure... choice, our biggest boon and bane
<inetpro> Kilos: even windows benefits from all this
<nlsthzn> Kilos, this has always been the case...
<inetpro> and mac
<Kilos> ubuntu should only supply stable systems to non geeks
<nlsthzn> LTS ;)
<inetpro> Kilos: how much did you pay again?
<Kilos> for what inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: for the ubuntu OS
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> if you want stable then you should stick to LTS
<nlsthzn> Well in all fairness... Can't really play the you get what you paid for and in the same breath say you are aiming for 200 million users
<Kilos> without you guys help i wouldnt be on the pc anymore
<Kilos> i was lucky to be able to think geeky
<Kilos> most peeps cant
<Kilos> you forget how i sukkeled in the beginning
<nlsthzn> I think most can, they just haven't tried too
<inetpro> eish
 * inetpro has work to do
<Kilos> enjoy, it will help you recover from the weekend
<nlsthzn> btw... talking about geek things, I don't seem to be able to keep alive my ssh connections... have added the standard lines to /etc/ssh/ssh_config and still it dies on me :(
<inetpro> Kilos: heh, I'll try to pop in more often
<nlsthzn> cheers inetpro 
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
 * Kilos trying to fix sisters xp
<Kilos> works but first bitches it couldnt find this or that
<Kilos> grrr
 * nlsthzn has had enough fun and games with ssh and servers for one day...
<nlsthzn> time for some time away from the PC...
<nlsthzn> cheers
<hlubbe1> More almal
<Kilos> hi hlubbe1 
<Kilos> hey Kerbero 
<Kilos> hlubbe1, first time here?
<hlubbe1> LOL nee Kilos dit is eintlik Patriot
<Kilos> oh you skelm. gaan dit goed?
<hlubbe1> LOL baie goed en daar
<Kilos> goed dankie
<Kilos> hehe
<hlubbe1> LOL nee ek het maar die windows 7 masjien opgestel en toe moes ek als weer oor laai
<hlubbe1> En toe het ek nog nie my nick verander nie
<Kilos> ah
<hlubbe1> LOL maar ek het nog steeds nie my linux masjien reg nie
<Kilos> sukkel jy
<Kilos> wat is fout
<hlubbe1> Nee ek het nog nie verder gewerk daaraan nie
<Kilos> ah
<hlubbe1> En het nog nie weer iets gehoor van Celeste nie
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> sy het seker vergeet
<Kilos> die mense is baie besig
<hlubbe1> Ek kan goed glo
<Kilos> jy moet haar net weer herriner
<Kilos> of stuur haar n epos
<hlubbe1> Ek het sopas
<hlubbe1> Maar ek moet se ek het ook nie nou tyd gehaat om eers te dink aan die server nie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> time is tight
<Kilos> mooi ow liedjie gewees
<Kilos> ou
<hlubbe1> LOL yup
<magespawn> howdy all
<nlsthzn> o/ magespawn 
<magespawn> nlsthzn, do you know anything about sound in ubuntu?
<nlsthzn> magespawn, well I know it is nice when it works
<nlsthzn> more than that not really
<magespawn> really nice when it works
<magespawn> wrangling with a media centre pc got everything working except sound
<nlsthzn> sorry... I am not going to be any help... so far all my hardware has simply worked so I didn't even have to trouble shoot
<magespawn> same  with me up till now
<magespawn> arrggh
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<Kilos> was it you with the serial mouse
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey sakhi 
<Kilos> nlsthzn, is it near knock off or go to work time for you
<nlsthzn> Hard to believe but I am off today (have been for the last 4 days... first time in ages) :(
<nlsthzn> :) I mean
<Kilos> yay enjoy it
<nlsthzn> Thanks... want to try and watch the UDS opening keynote...
<nlsthzn> so far the live video is a no go :/
<Kilos> UDS??
<nlsthzn> ... and I don't know with that to listen to the audio
<nlsthzn> Ubuntu Developer Summit
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> They getting together to plan 12.-4
<Kilos> thats nice
<kbmonkey> hello hello
<Kilos> go tumbles
<nlsthzn> cool video is up :)
<nlsthzn> http://video.ubuntu.com/live/ for those so inclined with the bandwidth :( 
 * tumbleweed waves
<Kilos> lol
<tumbleweed> there's also an audio stream if you have less bandwidth
<Kilos> can one of you record the audio for me please
<kbmonkey> no ascii video for the rest of us? ;D
<Kilos> i will get it when data grows
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I'm recording the audio http://mirrors.tumbleweed.org.za/uds-p/
<tumbleweed> (all the audio)
<Kilos> ty tumbles if you can just give me the size at the end
<tumbleweed> Kilos: you can look at the previous UDS to get an idea of sizes: http://mirrors.tumbleweed.org.za/uds-o/
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> links saved ty
<Kilos> lo JabberwockyA19 
<nlsthzn> well the video is just loading for me... not playing >.<
<tumbleweed> yeah audio is more reliable, I suggest streaming both
<nlsthzn> and can't seem to get the audio going either lol
<tumbleweed> so you see some video occasionally :)
<kbmonkey> brb, heading to the net cafe...
<nlsthzn> :)
<magespawn> tumbleweed, know anything about audio in ubuntu. i have got no sound
<tumbleweed> magespawn: check your mixer levels
<magespawn> done theu are all at 100%
<tumbleweed> flash can also lock pulseaudio out from yoru soundcard, so logging out and in again may help
<magespawn> this new install of xubuntu
<magespawn> trying to set up media centre
<magespawn> plays dvd fine just no sound
<magespawn> or sound for anything 
<magespawn> see the via controller fine
<Kilos> aw i had the same prob with xubuntu
<Kilos> thats why its shelved i think
<magespawn> then how are you supposed to get mythbuntu to work
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> uses xcfe as the desktop 
<magespawn> so should I just use ubuntu and be done with it?
<magespawn> kilos have you used the text only browser?
<cocooncrash> magespawn: XBMC > MythTV
<cocooncrash> (Unless you want to use a TV tuner card.)
<Kilos> no magespawn 
<Kilos> is it in repos?
<magespawn> cocooncrash, i used the mythbuntu cd originally got no sound and nothing seemed to work
<magespawn> so tried xubuntu and no sound either
<magespawn> Kilos, not sure
<magespawn> Kilos, just saw something online about it
<magespawn> will see what i can find now
 * nlsthzn finally got the right stream to banshee...
<Kilos> methinks kbuses it
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> where the monkey went
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kbmonkey, wb
<kbmonkey> walked to the net cafe Kilos :]
<kbmonkey> aaaah, wired connections
<magespawn> called Lynx
<Kilos> you use the text only browser hey
<Kilos> i use lynx
<kbmonkey> elinks :]
<kbmonkey> I like its menu and dialogs
<Kilos> its like elink and links2
<kbmonkey> even read slashdot with it
<Kilos> kbmonkey, whats that new thing you were playing with other night
<Kilos> you and nuvolari i think
<kbmonkey> alpine?
<kbmonkey> text mail client. linked it up to my gmail
<Kilos> ya whats that
<Kilos> lo Kerbero 
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> we are becoming cli nerds :D
<Kilos> magespawn, did you get the seriel mouse working
<Kilos> serial
<kbmonkey> also checked out orpheus, a cli music player
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man you gotta drag and drop sometimes
<Kilos> or right click and open with
<kbmonkey> I go crazy fiddling with the trackpad
<Kilos> go?
<magespawn> okay then how about a cli music ripper
<Kilos> methinks you been crazy long time now just getting worse
<Kilos> magespawn, the mouse???
<Kilos> you gave up
<magespawn> no have not even got there yet
<magespawn> still trying to work the sound on the mythbuntu/media pc
<Kilos> lol i found old notes
<Kilos> took hours to find
<Kilos> let me know when then i burn them later
<kbmonkey> sure, mpeg123, ffmep and mencoder can rip cd's cli :D
<Kilos> had 2 reems of notes
<kbmonkey> ffmpeg*
<kbmonkey> or use crip, 
<kbmonkey> but I hardly rip discs nowadays
<kbmonkey> buy online or use jamendo when bandwidth allows
<magespawn> jamendo is cool
<kbmonkey> so much that I donate to artists I love
<magespawn> have not used any of the music yet 
<kbmonkey> they playing queen in the net cafe :D
<magespawn> okay guys going to try ubuntu on this machine brbr\
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> magespawn, wb
<Kilos> that was a fast install
<magespawn> nah now i am on my laptop
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you got too many toys
<magespawn> trying to gey more
<magespawn> gey=get
<kbmonkey> boys need toys
<magespawn> man and getting them all to work together
<magespawn> that is some serious work
<magespawn> and most of them have been given to em
<magespawn> just had a thought maybe the sound card on the board is blown
<kbmonkey> someone pumping the death metal too loud, eh. 
<kbmonkey> Blow your speakers! darr darra dum dum bam!
<magespawn> nah the speakers are fine
<kbmonkey> it's a Manowar song
<kbmonkey> old school glamrock :p
<kbmonkey> glam metal
<kbmonkey> the kind who sings about dragons and swinging broadswords and victorious battles
<kbmonkey> ... and blowing up speakers, of course
<magespawn> hah
<magespawn> missed that
<kbmonkey> why does flash insist on capturing focus? >:
<kbmonkey> excited, going to see the new place tonight!
<kbmonkey> moving in tomorrow
<magespawn> i think i need to move to cape town
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey, awesome news, congrats :)
<magespawn> nice one
<kbmonkey> So an IEEE engineer walks into a bar and orders 1.00000000001000000 082740370999090373516082763671875 root beers. The bartender says, “I’ll have to charge extra; that’s a root beer float”. And the engineer says, “In that case, make it a double”.
<nlsthzn> >.<
<nlsthzn> :p
<magespawn> okay i do not get that eithere
<kbmonkey> float point numbers have arbitrary precision, 
<kbmonkey> so we convert them to double to get accurate results :p
<magespawn> okay i think that is a little beyond my maths grade at the moment
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> next time I'll tell a van der merwe joke :]
<magespawn> ouch
<cocooncrash> kbmonkey: LOL
<magespawn> i only did maths at school on std grade and that was in '93
<kbmonkey> same here magespawn 
<magespawn> then how do you know about that?
<kbmonkey> programming also teaches you about data types like floats and doubles
<magespawn> also only just starting with that.
<kbmonkey> I did a lot of accounting package integration and costing systems, so I had to know which dta type to use
 * kbmonkey cringes at those days
<kbmonkey> I found so many bugs in quickbooks, and pastel, I was even responsible ffor them delaying some releases because of their bugs. lol
<kbmonkey> you have no idea how flaky qbooks is, shocking.
<magespawn> http://xkcd.com/236/
<magespawn> why do they do it that way?
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha magespawn ! that hover-over is nasty
<kbmonkey> what coding are you keen on magespawn ?
<magespawn> busy reading a book on python
<magespawn> also dabbling in html and css
<kbmonkey> that reminds me, to install... um Kilos what what that bot you talked about?
<kbmonkey> supybot!
<kbmonkey> its a python irc bot
<kbmonkey> which book magespawn? Dive Into Python is pretty good
<magespawn> Guide to programming with Python by Michael Dawson, hard copy too.
<magespawn> I have pdf of the other and others
<kbmonkey> who made Maaz ?
<kbmonkey> Maaz who made you?
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<magespawn> lo
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> same response if you ask me that
<kbmonkey> wondering what recommended irc server I can run for testing
<kbmonkey> ha ha!
<inetpro> kbmonkey: http://ibid.omnia.za.net/
<inetpro> kbmonkey: but Maaz is not really a IRC server
<inetpro> it's just a bot
<cocooncrash> kbmonkey: I've used ngircd in the past
<cocooncrash> kbmonkey: I wrote the first parts of Maaz, but haven't been involved recently.
<kbmonkey> thanks inetpro, yes I know she's a bot, but to test I need a server in case no net
<cocooncrash> kbmonkey: Not necessarily
<kbmonkey> I guess unit tests would work too
 * inetpro uses ngircd for internal usage
<magespawn> http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse/8200 
<cocooncrash> kbmonkey: There's a script to communicate with the command line
<kbmonkey> thanks cocooncrash !
<cocooncrash> kbmonkey: And it can do telnet
<kbmonkey> and xmpp, nice
<cocooncrash> Maaz: sources
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Sources: atrum (irc://Maaz@eu.atrum.org:7000), freenode (irc://Maaz@chat.eu.freenode.net:7000), http (http://maaz.mene.za.net/), jabber (xmpp://maaz@mene.za.net/source), pb, silcza (silc://Maaz@spider.web.za:706), smtp (mailto:maaz@mene.za.net), telnet and timer
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ibid
<Kilos> in the repos
<Kilos> sorry was asleep
<kbmonkey> thanks Kilos 
<kbmonkey> got that and supybot
<Kilos> yw
<kbmonkey> just curious
<Kilos>  ibid is maaz
<Kilos> if i member right
<Kilos> wow you guys have been chatting the hind leg off a donkey here
<kbmonkey> ok gotta run again, bbl!
<magespawn> happens sometimes when it is a slow day at work for ppl
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> or if something sparks their interest
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<zeref-c> Hi ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<zeref-c> Bye ubuntu-za, xD
<Kilos> oh my
<zeref-c> Guys, will there b a 10.04.4 release before 12.04
<tumbleweed> zeref-c: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<Kilos> ?
 * nuvolari tiptoes in
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> evening nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit vandag oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self seun
<nuvolari> kan nie kla nie oom!
<Kilos> whew you guys hopping in and out
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<zeref> tumbleweed: 
<tumbleweed> zeref:
<zeref> ummm, when LTS version are released (server editions) are they stable?
<zeref> rather, stable enough be be used in production
<tumbleweed> they have more stability effort than other releases
<tumbleweed> if you want real stability, wait for .1 We don't announce LTS-to-LTS upgrades until .1
<zeref> hmmm
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-01
<dLimit> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for dLimit!
<dLimit> Maaz, Thanks
<Maaz> dLimit: Sure
<dLimit> I needed that
<plustwo> good morning all
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Hey! Kilos Patience is a virtue, 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> no bunch bot
<Kilos> bad lag again today
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<nlsthzn_work> o/
<zeref> YawwnnN
<Wolfeyes> good day all
<sakhi> good day Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> How you doing sakhi ?
<Wolfeyes> Sorry someone distracted me here
<dLimit> Greetings
<Kilos> evening all
<dLimit> greets Kilos 
<Kilos> ah we reached dLimit 
<Kilos> how you
<dLimit> I'm good thanks Kilos and yourself?
<Kilos> good ty
<dLimit> Whats new?
<Kilos> dunno been very quiet and i been sleeping mosta the day
<Kilos> and by you
<dLimit> Keepin meself busy with metube
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> whats metube
<nlsthzn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> a personal kinda youtube
<Kilos> lo MPD 
<magespawn> howdy all
<magespawn> Kilos you there?
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos I got the Mythbuntu working. Look like the sound on the other motherboard in broken.
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> hiya Waceman 
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell Kilos I got the Mythbuntu working. Look like the sound on the other motherboard in broken." 6 minutes and 12 seconds ago
<Kilos> sorry went to eat
<Kilos> hiya mag
<Kilos> grrr
<Waceman> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hows things Waceman 
<Kilos> gonna be lonely here with superfly in the states on holiday
<Kilos> hey plustwo long time no see
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Waceman> things are ok thanks Kilos, and yourself?
<Kilos> good ty Waceman 
<Waceman> I gave that PC away ... was my PC for about 10 years... was quite sad
<Kilos> aw, like losing a friend hey?
<Waceman> yeah, like losing a pet
<Kilos> looks like 11.04 and up are gonna need good graphics cards
<Waceman> ya, I'm on 11.04.. but still using classic interface... didn't enjoy unity
<Kilos> installed on a spare drive and it went to classic but graphics was poor
<Waceman> annoying hey
<Kilos> yeah
<Waceman> and I'm on lowest effects... turn them on, and it chugs
<Kilos> even the card games looked yucky
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> i tried turning on those effects once and crashed the desktop
<Kilos> so now i leave everything on default
<Waceman> think I'll have some coffee Maaz
<Kilos> will look if 11.10 is a bit more old graphics friendly some tome
<Kilos> you gotta use his name first
<Kilos> and the request is   maaz cooffee please
<Kilos> coffee
<Waceman> haha
<Kilos> hehe
<Waceman> Maaz coffee now!
<Maaz> Waceman: *blink*
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> he cheeky this bot of ours
<nuvolari> o/ howdy
<nuvolari> naand oom
<nuvolari> lo Waceman 
<Waceman> lo nuvolari
<Waceman> so what can this bot do?
<Kilos> weather in most places
<nuvolari> remember factoids
<nuvolari> google
<Kilos> and does metings minutes
<nuvolari> that and there was something in the meeting the other night
<nuvolari> but I can't remember what that was
<nuvolari> but also part of making a list I think
<Kilos> and googles first four most relevant sites
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in durban south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: In La Mercy, South Africa at 7:00 PM SAST on November 01, 2011: 18°C; Humidity: 68%; Wind: South at 11 km/h; Conditions: Overcast; Sunrise/set: 5:01 AM SAST/6:17 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 10:05 AM SAST/11:57 PM SAST
<Kilos> Maaz, help
<Maaz> Kilos: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<nuvolari> Maaz: draw!
<Maaz> nuvolari: You may only draw a weapon on the field of honour
<nuvolari> Maaz: help with draw
<Maaz> nuvolari: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<nuvolari> Maaz: what can you do?
<Maaz> nuvolari: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<nuvolari> Waceman: ^^
<Waceman> oh wow
<Waceman> Maaz help me with decisions
<Maaz> Waceman: I use the following features for decisions: choose and poll
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<Waceman> Maaz: how do I choose
<Maaz> Waceman: Choose one of the given options. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   choose <choice> or <choice>...
<Waceman> Maaz: choose blonde or brunette
<Maaz> Waceman: I choose brunette
<Waceman> Maaz: choose iPhone4 or Samsung Galaxy S II
<Maaz> Waceman: I choose iPhone4
<Kilos> Maaz, how do i do software developement
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Kilos> eish
<Waceman> Maaz: help me with browsing the internet
<Maaz> Waceman: I use the following features for browsing the internet: bash, bible, feeds, fml, google, imdb, lastfm, lotto, microblog, mlia, oeis, rfc, tfln, tinyurl, translate, tvshow, weather and youtube
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<Waceman> how do I use youtube
<Waceman> Maaz: how do I use youtube
<Maaz> Waceman: Determine the title and a download URL for a Youtube Video. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   <Youtube URL>
<Waceman> anyone know the URL for justin bieber? ;)
<Kilos> cool bot hey Waceman 
<Waceman> very cool
<Waceman> kbmonkey left a message for me once with Maaz... so I started to talk to Maaz... when I found out he was a bot I laughed!
<nuvolari> something is wrong with Maaz 
<nuvolari> Maaz: choose iOS or Android
<Maaz> nuvolari: I choose Android
<nuvolari> ok, no maaz is fine :P
<Waceman> :P
<Waceman> Maaz: choose Windows 7 or Ubuntu 11.10
<Maaz> Waceman: I choose Ubuntu 11.10
<Waceman> no, Maaz is fine
<nuvolari> Maaz: choose ham && cheese
<Maaz> nuvolari: I choose ham && cheese
<nuvolari> oh wait
<nuvolari> not much of a choice I guess
<nuvolari> Maaz: choose ham and cheese || cheese and tomato
<Maaz> nuvolari: I choose ham and cheese || cheese and tomato
<nuvolari> Maaz: choose OR Tambo 
<Maaz> nuvolari: I choose OR Tambo
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> ok, I'm stopping
<Waceman> Maaz: choose nuvolari should stop or nuvolari should not stop
<Maaz> Waceman: I choose nuvolari should stop
<Kilos> lol
<Waceman> Maaz: weather hotazel south africa
<Maaz> Waceman: City not found
<Waceman> Maaz: weather in poffadder south africa
<Maaz> Waceman: City not found
<Waceman> common Maaz!
<Waceman> Maaz: weather in antartic
<Maaz> Waceman: City not found
<Waceman> poor spelling - I'll stop too
<Kilos> eish Maaz got killed here
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
 * Maaz waves to Kilos
<Kilos> must find this guy and punch him
<Kilos> Disconnected (Remote host closed socket).
<Kilos> dunno what his surname is but he got a funny name
<Kilos> mr. remote
<Kilos> methinks i be back tomorrow. sleep tight guys
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell Waceman about google
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay, I'll tell Waceman on freenode
<nuvolari> :?
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> hmm... what's wrong with Kilos this evening?
<nuvolari> hallo inetpro 
<nuvolari> not sure, think he's having signal problems :-/
<inetpro> ok
<Tonberry> does oneiric have some fancy gateway finding network hack?
<tumbleweed> no
<Tonberry> because i have two friend suffering from it trying to use the wrong gateway
<tumbleweed> they are using network-manager
<tumbleweed> ?
<Tonberry> im not certain
<Tonberry> but the routing that packet macs are addressed to is not in the routing table
<tumbleweed> gateway addresses are IP addresses, not MAC addresses
<Tonberry> yes ons using network manager
<Tonberry> yes
<Tonberry> [22:21] <Merlin> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Tonberry> [22:21] <Merlin> default         192.168.88.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
<Tonberry> is the default route
<tumbleweed> is that right?
<Tonberry> yes
<Tonberry> the mac belongs to 10.20.78.1
<Tonberry> one router higher in the chain
<Tonberry> but one this pc should not be aware of
<tumbleweed> time to break out tcpdump and find out where that's coming from
<Tonberry> 192.168.88.1 does NATting and packets directly sent to 10.20.78.1 are just dropped
<tumbleweed> you sure you aren't accidentally bridging on that router?
<Tonberry> the setup is slightly silly imho
<tumbleweed> most network setups aare :/
<Tonberry> the interface is simultaneously on the 192.168 network and the 10.20.78 network
<tumbleweed> that would be problematic
<Tonberry> but the only default gateway setting is set to 192.168.88.1
<tumbleweed> ok
<Tonberry> but for some reason for some destination addresses the packets are sent directly to 10.20.78.1
<Tonberry> but still with the 192.168 source address
<tumbleweed> the only functional change I know of in oneiric was the addition of ipv6
<Tonberry> its an ipv4 only network so i doubt that should have much of an effect
<tumbleweed> are the right mac addresses in the arp table?
<Tonberry> yes
<Tonberry> [22:23] <Merlin> 192.168.88.1             ether   00:0c:42:70:0d:6d   C                     eth1
<Tonberry> [22:23] <Merlin> 10.20.78.1               ether   00:15:6d:64:87:85   C                     eth1
<tumbleweed> but you see packets to the outside world going to 00:15:6d:64:87:85 ?
<Tonberry> yes
<tumbleweed> nafc :/
<Tonberry> but only to hosts that seem to be used a lot
<Tonberry> and only until a restart
<Tonberry> then it works for a while
<tumbleweed> but it's not intermittent?
<cocooncrash> Tonberry: Is the ARP table sensible?
<Tonberry> once it starts doing it for a specific dst address it does not stop until a restart
<cocooncrash> (arp -n)
<Tonberry> as far as we can tell
<cocooncrash> Oh right, you pasted that
<cocooncrash> Tonberry: What does the entire routing table look like?
<cocooncrash> (ip route)
<cocooncrash> Perhaps 10.20.78.1 is the gateway for certain ranges.
<Tonberry> [23:07] <Merlin> jpmeijers@Katryn:~$ ip route
<Tonberry> [23:07] <Merlin> default via 192.168.88.1 dev eth1  proto static 
<Tonberry> [23:07] <Merlin> 10.20.78.0/24 dev eth1  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.20.78.100  metric 1 
<Tonberry> [23:07] <Merlin> 169.254.0.0/16 dev eth1  scope link  metric 1000 
<Tonberry> [23:07] <Merlin> 192.168.88.0/24 dev eth1  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.88.100 
<cocooncrash> Tonberry: And you're testing to a public IP address?
<Tonberry> yes
<cocooncrash> i.e. not in 10/8, 192.168/16, etc.
<Tonberry> ftp.sun.ac.za/146.232.65.10
<Tonberry> is the favourite test target at the moment
<cocooncrash> Tonberry: ip route get 146.232.65.10
<Kerbero|2> ok now there is something wrong
<Kerbero|2> to 146.232.65.10 i get the correct route
<Kerbero|2> but to fw.sun.ac.za/146.232.128.17 it is the wrong gateway
<cocooncrash> Hrm, maybe you're getting ICMP redirects from the first gateway
<Tonberry> [23:11] <Merlin> jpmeijers@Katryn:~$ ip route get 146.232.65.10
<Tonberry> [23:11] <Merlin> 146.232.65.10 via 192.168.88.1 dev eth1  src 192.168.88.100 
<Tonberry> [23:11] <Merlin>     cache  ipid 0x9230 rtt 24ms rttvar 13ms cwnd 10
<Tonberry> [23:11] <Merlin> jpmeijers@Katryn:~$ ip route get 146.232.128.17
<Tonberry> [23:11] <Merlin> 146.232.128.17 via 10.20.78.1 dev eth1  src 192.168.88.100 
<Tonberry> [23:11] <Merlin>     cache <redirected>  ipid 0x69f5 rtt 220ms rttvar 253ms cwnd 10
<cocooncrash> Whoa, that's interesting
<Kerbero|2> did tonberry already say i'm only getting this since i'm using 11.10
<Kerbero|2> me and a friend both have the same issue
<cocooncrash> Could still be ICMP redirects, hang on
<Kerbero|2> hmm
<cocooncrash> Kerbero|2: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth1/accept_redirects
<cocooncrash> On my natty system it defaults to 1
<Kerbero|2> 1
<cocooncrash> Kerbero|2: Okay, try disabling that
<cocooncrash> echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth1/accept_redirects
<Kerbero|2> will have a look on a 10.04 system quickly
<cocooncrash> I suspect that that changed recently
<cocooncrash> Because I'm sure it defaulted to 0 before
<Kerbero|2> 1 on my 10.04 system too
<cocooncrash> Oh, bleh
<cocooncrash> Might be worth a shot still though
<Kerbero|2> will try yes
<cocooncrash> Kerbero|2: To make it happen at boot up, add it to /etc/sysctl.conf
<cocooncrash> net.ipv4.conf.all.accept_redirects = 0
<Kerbero|2> guess i'll need to reset the connection now
<Kerbero|2> or is there a way to clear the redirects
<Tonberry> route delete maybe?
<Kerbero|2> sudo ip route del ...
<Kerbero|2> hmm
<Kerbero|2> can't
<Kerbero|2> no such process
<Kerbero|2> ip route get 146.232.128.17 is stille stuck on <redirected>
<Kerbero|2> ...and 146.232.65.10 is doing it again
<Kerbero|2> the ip route get entry cahched from
<Kerbero|2> cache ipid 0x9230 rtt 24ms rttvar 13ms cwnd 10
<Kerbero|2> to
<Kerbero|2> cache <redirected> ipid 0x9230 rtt 24ms rttvar 13ms cwnd 10
<Kerbero|2> and via the wrong gateway
<Kerbero|2> so something must be doing the redirects
<Kerbero|2> even though i changed that parameter to 0
<cocooncrash> Kerbero|2: ip route flush cache
<Kerbero|2> already tried that too :P
<Kerbero|2> will do it again
<cocooncrash> Kerbero|2: You changed accept_redirects on the client, not the gateway, right?
<Kerbero|2> jip
<cocooncrash> Try setting /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/accept_redirects to 0 as well
<Kerbero|2> ok
<Kerbero|2> cocooncrash: do you know at what stage the redirect will be sent to me
<cocooncrash> Kerbero|2: After the first packet
<cocooncrash> Kerbero|2: Set secure_redirects to 0 as well
<Kerbero|2> so i should be able to capture them with tcpdump
<cocooncrash> Yes, you should see it being sent by the gateway to the client
<cocooncrash> Kerbero|2: ping should also display it for you
<Kerbero|2> hmm
<Kerbero|2> university IT departments like to block pings
<cocooncrash> 64 bytes from 10.34.2.10: icmp_seq=1 ttl=63 time=7.99 ms
<cocooncrash> From 172.17.0.12: icmp_seq=2 Redirect Host(New nexthop: 172.17.0.20)
<Kerbero|2> i have seen those before
<Kerbero|2> but not on my network
 * Kerbero|2 running: tcpdump proto icmp-redirect
<Kerbero|2> hopefully that is correct and will show something
<cocooncrash> Kerbero|2: Not sure that that'll do what you want
<cocooncrash> I'd just use 'tcpdump icmp'
<Kerbero|2> ok
<cocooncrash> kbye
<Kerbero|2> o ok
<Kerbero|2> bye
<Kerbero|2> thanx for the help
<Kerbero|2> not seeing any redirect packets yet
<Kerbero|2> cocooncrash: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11416609
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-02
<magespawn> morning all
<nlsthzn_> o/
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn_work 
<nlsthzn_work> Good morning uncle Kilos :)
<magespawn> morning Kilos
<magespawn> howdy nlsthzn_work
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> http://bushwaters.gandcnet.com/ this is why i was interested in nmap and aircrack-ng
<nlsthzn_work> morning magespawn 
<magespawn> was beginning to think i was not here again.
<Kilos> lol
<sakhi> morning
<Kilos> morning sakhi 
<nlsthzn_work> o/ sakhi 
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for breakfast
<Maaz> Wheatbix today Kilos, and if you are still hungry maybe bacon and eggs.
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> nlsthzn, no bacon up there
<Kilos> oh wrong nlsthzn_work 
<nlsthzn_work> Sure, you can buy bacon...
<Kilos> oh
<nlsthzn_work> Just not get it anywhere to eat already prepared :)
<Kilos> oic so you do it yourself
<nlsthzn_work> Sure (however the last "bacon: the wife bought wasn't pork, but turkey... not bad to be honest)
<Kilos> wow
<magespawn> nice taste just do not expect pork
<Kilos> i not a big pork eater but enjoyed bacon raw
<Kilos> havent had for years now
<magespawn> my butcher makes awesome pork bacon
<magespawn> Kilos did yo get the message i left for you?
<magespawn> yo=you
<Kilos> ya 15 mins after you left
<magespawn> thats cool
<Kilos> what was it again magespawn 
<Kilos> i forget
<magespawn> the first board it look like the audio controller if fried
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> thats sad
<magespawn> well i can still use it as a server no need for sound there
<Kilos> whole motherboard useless because of sound
<Kilos> oh ya
<magespawn> no just the sound
<Kilos> and the sound chip imbedded hey
<Kilos> so no replacing
<magespawn> yup can add and expansion card if i want
<magespawn> and=an
<Kilos> hi MPD 
<Kilos> why you unknown here
<Kilos> thats a kakka name
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell superfly God bless and keep you and the family safe on your journey. Enjoy the holiday" 1 day, 14 hours, 29 minutes and 33 seconds ago
<Kilos> oh thats good to learn
<Kilos> hiya superfly you there safe and sound
<superfly> yes, we are
<Kilos> enjoy, my friend
<superfly> and I'm using my new netbook
<superfly> and trying to get used to this keyboard
<Kilos> lol that was quick
<Kilos> with ubuntu on already
<Kilos> kubuntu
<superfly> Kilos: whast do you mean, "quick" - it's 11:45 on tuesday evening
<Kilos> i mean getting there and buying and installing etc
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> didnt you stop to say hello even
<superfly> Kilos: yes, I have just installed kubuntu on here
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn_work> cheers for eers :)
<Kilos> is it an i5 or i7 superfly 
<Kilos> and what winsucks did you have to remove
<superfly> it's an atom
<superfly> yeah, windows 7, but i didn't even let it load
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> later all off on a transfer
<Kilos> enjoy magespawn 
<Kilos> superfly, is mrs_fly happy to see the family
<Kilos> been a while
<superfly> she is
<superfly> what time is it there?
<Kilos> 0907
<superfly> ah
<Kilos> we like 9 hours ahead
<superfly> Kilos: yup
<Kilos> be back later
<kbmonkey> gday
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> lo everyone
<kbmonkey> lo
<kbmonkey> nuvolari my nuwe plek is in die attic!
<inetpro> superfly: wb
<Kilos> hehe this morning i chatted with superfly yesterday
<Kilos> bedtime superfly 
<inetpro> hiho Kilos
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: you are confusing me
<Kilos> me cross gmail
<Kilos> remember we tried to change settings in pidgin because xmpp kept disconnecting
<Kilos> i installed gajim and it does same thing
<inetpro> Kilos: wth is gajim?
<Kilos> its a xmpp chat tool
<Kilos> in the repos
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<Kilos> so somewhere between my pc and gmail is the prob
<Kilos> not my im client
<inetpro> Kilos: your speed/signal is just not good enough
<Kilos> nee man
<inetpro> ja man
<Kilos> using a 3g modem
<Kilos> it used to work fine pidgin did
<Kilos> last 3 months or so xmpp started giving trouble
<inetpro> mtr -n -r -c 10 www.google.com
<inetpro> Kilos: what do you get when you do that ^^
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> its trying. my evolution also takes long to check if there mail in google
<Kilos> there are 11 lines of info there
<Kilos> some up to 90% loss
<Kilos> last one 10%
<inetpro> Kilos: you see what I mean?
<inetpro> speed/signal
<inetpro> well more like speed/signal/stability
<Kilos> so its vbodacom?
<Kilos> voda
 * inetpro is still waiting for Vodacom technicians to come out
<Kilos> last i downloaded i got up to 320k/s
<inetpro> my call has been escalated and they phoned me again yesterday that they will be sending someone to check it out
<Kilos> that was a while back
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> Kilos: what did you download?
<Kilos> last update for maverick
<inetpro> just check it out, you will probably find that it's ok for small files
<inetpro> the moment you download bigger files you'll pull your hare out
<Kilos> it did the 30m linux fine
<Kilos> was a great update
<Kilos> total 120m
<inetpro> s/hare/hair/
<Kilos> yeah i understood that typo
<Kilos> but the thing is
<Kilos> msn and mxit dont disconnect
<Kilos> on xmpp
<Kilos> only xmpp
<Kilos> even aim is stable
<inetpro> possibly the way it communicates in smaller packets?
<Kilos> im sure its a google weekness
<Kilos> nee man pidgin chats in tiny bits
<Kilos> its the xmpp connection
<inetpro> Kilos: how many buddies do you have on mxit/msn/xmpp?
<Kilos> even when not chatting it keeps connecting and disconnecting
<Kilos> mxit 4 msn 1 xmpp 1
<Kilos> and you on other xmpp account
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> i have even purged pidgin and installed again from scratch
<Kilos> now gajim does same so its google
<inetpro> Kilos: your xmpp profile stays on google's servers
<Kilos> and gajim is jabber only
<inetpro> no amount of purging on your local side will clear the amount of connections
<Kilos> i have even opened a new account with google and it also keeps disconnecting
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> Kilos: what port do you connect to?
<Kilos> so its an empty mail box
<Kilos> how i see that
<inetpro> pidgin manage account
<inetpro> advanced
<Kilos> where you see advanced
<inetpro> pidgin manage accounts | modify | advanced
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> 5222
<Kilos> and that require ssl/tls is ticked
<inetpro> Kilos: try 5223 with require SSL/TLS and Force old SSL
<Kilos> Force old SSL ??
<inetpro> Kilos: or just try port 443 with require SSL/TLS and Force old SSL
<Kilos> oh i must tick the force block too
<inetpro> Kilos: yes
<inetpro> but not when you use port 5222
<Kilos> and this is right?
<Kilos> proxy.eu.jabber.org
<inetpro> that is for transferring files
<inetpro> ignore that
<inetpro> and make sure you don't use a proxy in the other tab (default)
<Kilos> if i tick the proxy block it says its using gnome proxy settings
<Kilos> no proxy?
<inetpro> well that should also be fine, because you probably have not set a proxy in GNOME
<Kilos> i dont even know what a proxy is
<inetpro> Kilos: what's the meaning of the word?
<inetpro> Maaz: define proxy
<Maaz> inetpro: Procuration \Proc`u*ra"tion\, n. [L. procuratio: cf. F. procuration. See {Procure}.] [1913 Webster] 1. The act of procuring; procurement. [1913 Webster]  2. The management of another's affairs. [1913 Webster]  3. The instrument by which a person is empowered to transact the affairs of another; a proxy. [1913 Webster]  4. (Ch. of Eng.) A sum of money paid formerly to the bishop or archdeacon, now to the ecclesiastical commissioners,
<Kilos> its used to give permission
<Kilos> lol ya gives control over someone elses affairs
<Kilos> like for voting etc
<Kilos> and wills
<Kilos> and accounts
<inetpro> a proxy server is a computer network service that allows clients to make indirect network connections to other network services
<inetpro> a server (a computer system or an application) that acts as an intermediary for requests from clients seeking resources from other servers
<inetpro> A client connects to the proxy server, requesting some service, such as a file, connection, web page, or other resource, available from a different server.
<Kilos> ok ty
<inetpro> Kilos: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_server for lots more info
<Kilos> is that port 443 the best?
<Kilos> will wget that and look when ofline
<Kilos> but if gajim has the same prob doesnt that mean my pc is using a sleg port to google
<Kilos> now pidgin doesnt connect at all looks like
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<inetpro> Kilos: what is the server that you connect to?
<Kilos> thats empty
<inetpro> and what other options do you have ticked/unticked in the advanced tab?
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> why?
<inetpro> that should be talk.google.com
<Kilos> i have never fiddled in there
<inetpro> hmm....
<Kilos> yay i connected with that in
<Kilos> looked the other account also had nothing in server
<inetpro> Kilos: ok check that for a few days and perhaps it will be more stable
<Kilos> ty very much inetpro 
<Kilos> lets hope
<inetpro> the other ports may be throttled on VC
<Kilos> very frustrating when trying to chat to debs and she is moeg after work and we keep losing contact
<Kilos> ah well lets hope hey
<Kilos> dankie baie
<inetpro> Kilos: np
<nlsthzn_> o/ all
<inetpro> heya nlsthzn_ (with a tail)
<nlsthzn_> hehe... yes my other self without the tail is @ home  :p
 * inetpro lol
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> ha
<magespawn> howdy back again
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> nice and hot in zululand today
<Kilos> that place can get very hot
<Kilos> remember mixing concrete there and burning throught a t shirt that i peeled a feew weeks later
<Kilos> somewhere in the 40s it was
<magespawn> yup and humidity in the high 80's
<magespawn> nice 101 on internet im there
<Kilos> lol
<not_nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> wassup  there
<not_nlsthzn> Just having some fun in anther channel :)
<Kilos> not_nlsthzn, ah ok
<Kilos> you forgiven
<not_nlsthzn> (and confusing people in others ;)
<Kilos> you inna naughty mood not_nlsthzn 
<Kilos> how would one change the port you using to vodacom
<Kilos> maybe i got a kakka port im using thats why 90%losses
<magespawn> I wouldn't know if you could, i would guess that what port you use is controlled by them
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> heavy losses with this command from inetpro 
<Kilos> mtr -n -r -c 10 www.google.com
<Kilos> and same to yahoo and hotmail
<Kilos> up to 100%losses
<Kilos> fault must be vodacom
<magespawn> maybe this is the problem http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/37374-adsl-problems-this-may-explain-it.html
<Kilos> ty will wget that
<Kilos> i go offline to read that now
<Kilos> bbl
<magespawn> where do you use that command?
<magespawn> no do not worry worked it out
<inetpro> magespawn: nope that is unlikely to be the problem
<magespawn> inetpro, what does the mtr -n -r -c stand for?
<inetpro> magespawn: -n is for numeric
<inetpro> -r is for reporting
<inetpro> -c is to count until 10
<nuvolari> Kilos: ping
<nuvolari> I keep on looping die oom mis
<magespawn> does it send a ping packet to those address, are the addresses random?
<inetpro> magespawn: so in effect it's just a quick test for 10 ping attempts to each hop with a nice report at the end
<magespawn> ahh right
<Kilos-> eish
<magespawn> on the terminal there are 11 ip addresses with 10 packets each
<magespawn> Kilos inetpro  says that is not the problem
<Kilos-> * Connecting to chat.freenode.net (2001:1418:13:1::25) port 8001...
<Kilos-> * Connection failed. Error: Network is unreachable
<Kilos-> thats a bad wget page magespawn 
<magespawn> sorry
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> np
<inetpro> magespawn: I say that because I've done a ping (mtr) test from home to the office and the reverse from the office to home
<Kilos-> there must be a way to tell your pc which vodacom port to connect to
<inetpro> and the problem is IMHO most likely between the modem/router and the tower 
<magespawn> going to google
<inetpro> Kilos-: no
<Kilos-> time to start mailing pieter uys methinks
<Kilos-> whew
<magespawn> inetpro, i see combines ping and traceroute?
<inetpro> magespawn: yep
<inetpro> Kilos-: you don't connect to vodacom via a port, you connect to an application on another system via a port
<Kilos-> oh my googness
<Kilos-> goodness too
<Kilos-> but from my modem its all vodacom 
<Kilos-> no one else to blame
<Kilos-> shaping/throttling etc
<Kilos-> better to mail pieter then hey?
<Kilos-> if you are paying for a service it is your basic human right to receive what you are paying for
<Kilos-> hehe that sounds so modern hey
<not_nlsthzn> Kilos-: which south africa is that applicable?
 * not_nlsthzn doesn't mean old and new btw
<not_nlsthzn> just for the record...
<Kilos-> that guy on fb always says it a basic human right to have internet connection
<Kilos-> in the whole world i think not just here
<Kilos-> afrodeity
<Kilos-> ubuntupunk
<Kilos-> freethe web i think its called
<Kilos-> here you dont even get what you are paying for right now
<not_nlsthzn> Kilos-: I laugh at the notion of Internet being a basic human right
<Kilos-> 3 or 4 months ago my voda connection was great
<magespawn> would be nice if it was
<Kilos-> yeah i did too but it was voted for somewhere
<magespawn> they might have changed something at your tower
<Kilos-> yeah last i heard they were upgrading to another better tower but according to the address they gave me is 5 ks further than this one
<Kilos-> and this one could do hsdpa
<Kilos-> but they arent shy to take my data
<magespawn> and sometimes if they change the aerials on the tower itself that can make a difference.
<magespawn> had some people here in hluhluwe maybe 500m from the tower with no reception.
<Kilos-> i have a perfect 5 bar signal on the cellphone
<magespawn> maybe the modem is faulty
<Kilos-> its the data or/and internet connection that sucks now
<Kilos-> nope ian was here and his new huawei is worse than my alcatel modem
<Kilos-> stc modem
<Kilos-> that i unlocked
<Kilos-> better to email their ceo, im just not sure how to word the complaint
<magespawn> does he tweet?
<Kilos-> yeah wait i get his twitter thing
<Kilos-> i found his email addy too
<Kilos-> apparently he isnt shy to try help out
<Kilos-> pieter@vodacom.co.za
<Kilos-> ceo@vodacom.co.za
<Kilos-> http://twitter.com/#!/uyspj
<Kilos-> just dunno if he will know what a   mtr  command is
<Kilos-> you gonna tweet him magespawn 
<Kilos-> here is my tower number
<Kilos-> T2089
<Kilos-> and im about 1k from it
<magespawn> okay will do how can he get hold of you?
<magespawn> brb just going to shop
<Kilos-> he can mail me on msdomdonner@gmail.com or phone on 0788171857
<Kilos-> yo Vince-0 
<Kilos-> superfly, you awake yet
<magespawn> Kilos have you had a reply from him before?
<Vince-0> Kilos! Hi
<Vince-0> You're always active in here!
<Symmetria> wtf
<Symmetria> vlc is irritating me
<Symmetria> if I do a local play with options  :dshow-vdev=Decklink Video Capture :dshow-adev=Decklink Audio Capture :dshow-caching=100 :dshow-chroma=UYVY :dshow-fps=25 everything works
<Symmetria> off the capture card
<Symmetria> if I do streaming though with  :dshow-vdev=Decklink Video Capture :dshow-adev=Decklink Audio Capture :dshow-caching=100 :dshow-chroma=UYVY :dshow-fps=25 :sout=#duplicate{dst=http{mux=ffmpeg{mux=flv},dst=:8080/},dst=display} :no-sout-rtp-sap :no-sout-standard-sap :sout-keep
<Symmetria> everything breaks 
<Symmetria> well, the video is fine, but no sound
<magespawn> i think for some of us that will still be wtf
<magespawn> even with the explanation
<Kilos-> magespawn, no i have never had contact with him
<Kilos-> always went with phone to voda themselves
<Kilos-> and the voda help desk even told me to take my fone to nokia beacuse it was faulty
<Kilos-> but a year later it still works great
<Kilos-> the help desk should be called the pass the buck desk
<Kilos-> yeah Vince-0 i am here as often as data allows
<Vince-0> data allows? U capped?
<Kilos-> get data from family and friends
<Vince-0> Oh mobile data?
<Kilos-> yeah
<superfly> hi Kilos-
<Kilos-> hiya superfly are you near to canonical
<Kilos-> if you are you should let them add a face to the name
<Kilos-> aw i got a tail this time
<superfly> Kilos: Canonical? no
 * Symmetria looks around
<Kilos> well at least you here by us superfly so thats good
 * kerbero[tnt] looks around too
<Symmetria> kerbero, decided with the harddrives that I'm loading them into another machine Im selling rather
<Kilos> kerbero you look kinda explosive today
<Symmetria> since it pushes up the value of the machine slightly
<kerbero[tnt]> ahh ok
<Symmetria> :p if you know anyone in capetown who is looking for another machine going cheap lemme know
<kerbero[tnt]> will there be any left i can buy?
<kerbero[tnt]> what type of machine?
<Symmetria> 4gig of ram, 3gig cpu, 8600 nvidia video card, 1 x 1Tb drive and 3 x 500 gig disks = R1500 bux 
<kerbero[tnt]> i see
<kerbero[tnt]> what model cpu?
<Symmetria> heh lemme check
<Symmetria> its a pentium D 3ghz *shrug* not a monster machine, but it works pretty well 
<kerbero[tnt]> hmm
<kerbero[tnt]> that is the range cpu's i throw away :(
<Symmetria> lemme check what the other machien is that I might be able to sell for same price just bigger cpu
<kerbero[tnt]> that is really a lot of ram though
<Symmetria> actually, yeah, I don't really wanna get rid of this other machine, I got a 2.93 i3 
<kerbero[tnt]> mow that IS a nice cpu
<kerbero[tnt]> but
<kerbero[tnt]> i need hdd's
<Symmetria> heh, tell ya what, I can do the i3 + 1 x 1TB + 3 x 500gig + the 8600 video card + a USB3 card + 4gigs of ram for R2k if you prepared to wait a coupla days before you take it :)
<kerbero[tnt]> :(
<Symmetria> :P and if ya commit to taking the machine, I can give ya the 3 500gig disks straight away since they aint in the machine at the moment, infact I can give ya 4 
<kerbero[tnt]> how about i only take that 4 hdd's?
<magespawn> i would take that machine but i am in hluhluwe
<Symmetria> heh, not really worth selling those disks on their own, I mean, if I sold the disks on their own I'd be wanting like 200 bux each just to make it worth while, and its not worth your while paying 200 bux for a 500gig disk 
<Symmetria> otherwise make more cash back loading them into a machine
<kerbero[tnt]> yeah i undersatnd
<magespawn> what would the transport up to me be?
<Symmetria> yeah it would :) lol
<magespawn> kerbero[tnt] when throwing things away you can always throw them in this direction.
<kerbero[tnt]> hehe
<kerbero[tnt]> will remember
<magespawn> i live in hluhluwe complete backwater as far as computer go. tonight i am earning money ripping somebodies cd for them because they do not know how
<magespawn> just to let you know
<Kilos> magespawn, what does it mean ripping a cd
<magespawn> you convert the cd to mp3 for use on player and dvd machines, car audio, compressed file format so takes up less space
<kerbero[tnt]> nice
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> if you are on the net the ripping program will usually pull all the cd details artist, album and song titles
<Kilos> ah ok
<magespawn> nice for those of us with lots of music
<magespawn> point and click stuff nothing really technical
<Kilos> i just use the mobile media converter to convert to mp3 
<Kilos> or ogg or amr etc
<Kilos> not professional but works for me
<magespawn> yup there are lots of options for this
<Symmetria> http://155.232.191.200/screencap.png <=== wheee :) thats a full size screenshot coming off my capture card 
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> naand nuvolari 
<magespawn> later all off home
<Kilos> k magespawn 
<Kilos> inetpro, is jy al tuis oompie
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> will do
<zeref> lol, friends pc has 2359 infected files
<zeref> WTF
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> windows
<Kilos> what antivirus he using
<Kilos> and firewall
<zeref> avast
<Kilos> avast is good . how did they get in
<Kilos> email or borrowed flash disks
<zeref> + it keeps removing userinit.exe and rundll32.exe
<zeref> prob flash
<Kilos> he/she musy first scan them with avast before taken off flash to pc
<Kilos> that sounds like xp
<Kilos> avast should cure it
<Kilos> he/she can also get zonealarm firewall
<zeref> yeah, told her
 * nlsthzn is slowly getting his vvps set-up and working :)
<zeref> but see no listen
<zeref> *she
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> go nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> zeref, tell her the old man says scan everyone else flash disks before opening anything
<Kilos> and scan her own after lending out
<nuvolari> or just instaal ubuntu
<nuvolari> *install
<Kilos> lol females are scared till they have played with yours for a while
<Kilos> ubuntu that is
<Kilos> i forget theres young naughty minds here
<nuvolari> lol!
 * nuvolari sê liewers niks
<Kilos> ja ja
<Kilos> bed time for old folks
<Kilos> sleep tight all of you lurkers
<zeref> hmmm
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you winning zeref 
<Kilos> can take forever to find and cure virusses
<zeref> told her to reinstall, and keep doc's
<zeref> so over fixing her comp
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> if the bug in docs reinstalling wont help[
<Kilos> formatting is the only way to kill them
<Kilos> save to flash
<Kilos> format and reinstall
<zeref> she was like, how do you format?
<zeref> ........
<Kilos> install avast the scan flash before moving stuff back
<zeref> *reinstall
<zeref> whats also lulz is that the login sound in wondows happens 10 min after you login
<Kilos> she must use the partition tool to delete parts then create new ones then it will install after foratting
<zeref> partition tool, thats sounds like greek to her
<zeref> she is re-installing now
<zeref> so i'm done
<Kilos> shame poor chick
<Kilos> is she nice. if so you should help
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nuvolari> o/ night
<nlsthzn> night
<Guest0149> molweni  
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> is anybody using gnome3?
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-03
<nlsthzn> o/
<Guest0413> eloo
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn and others
<Kilos> looks like the fly sleeping
<nlsthzn> Good morning uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> Top shelf behind the calender
<nlsthzn> Maaz, tea please
<Maaz> Everybody here drinks coffee or goes thirsty
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i must look into how to teach bots to make tea
<nlsthzn> :)_
<Kilos> nlsthzn, ask now
<nlsthzn> Kilos, tea please
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> not me fool
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> the bot
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nlsthzn> Maaz, tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<nlsthzn> Maaz, sweet
<Maaz> nlsthzn: *blink*
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> Kilos, :)
 * tumbleweed goes to bed
<Kilos> Maaz, sweet
<Maaz> Yeah Kilos I'm kinda cool hey?
<Kilos> yeah
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> morning nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> morning nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi there nuvolari beter nuus
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<Kilos> whats inna pipeline for today magespawn 
<magespawn> busy adding some software to my mythbuntu setup finish off the cd ripping couple of other things
<magespawn> you?
<Kilos> just checking all of you are ok and busy
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hey magespawn you got good ears
<magespawn> why you say that?
<Kilos> get mobile media converter and listen if you get any loss of sound quality if you convert to amr
<Kilos> i asked but forgot the?
<magespawn> no i am tone deaf and have no rhythm either.
<Kilos> amr files are tiny compared to mp3 and my ears dont dteck loss of quality if there is any
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> that converter even converts dsvds to jpg
<Kilos> under half the sixe of the dvd format
<Kilos> size
<magespawn> can the files be played my mp3 players?
<magespawn> my=by
<Kilos> so saves lotsa space in my opinion
<Kilos> yip
<magespawn> will have a look
<magespawn> does it rip or just convert?
<Kilos> you can conert lotsa types to other lotsa type
<Kilos> google mobile media converter for ubuntu
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> dunno the rip thing
<Kilos> Maaz, google mobile media converter for ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Mobile Media Converter - Download" http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverterDown.htm :: "Mobile Media Converter" http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverter.php :: "How to Install Mobile Media Converter in 64-bit Ubuntu" http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-mobile-media-converter-in-64-bit-ubuntu :: "[ubuntu] mobile media converter for 64 Bit Ubuntu - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1095870 :: "Download Mo
<Kilos> i got the one from miksoft
<inetpro> Kilos: nee ek is al by die werk
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> more
<inetpro> goeie more
<Kilos> have a good day all of you. i will be back later
<Owkkuri> Had the weirdest issue yesterday, upgrade laptop to 11.10, screen goes blank shortly after the login screen appears
<Owkkuri> turns out the brightness was set to 0
<Kilos> Owkkuri, what graphics card you got
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> lucky
<Owkkuri> built-in intel chip 
<Owkkuri> :P
<magespawn> ha
<Owkkuri> about 4 hours of solid debugging, and then i shift the laptop ever so slightly
<Kilos> 11.04 and later dont want older tiny cards
<Owkkuri> and it catches the light at just the right angle
<Kilos> ha ha
<Owkkuri> "Hey, is that a login dialog i see?"
<Owkkuri> turns out xbrightness is a handy little tool 
<magespawn> man we should film these things just to give ppl a good laugh
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> the number of times i wish i had a helmet camera or something to record myself
<Kilos> yeah would make a great video i think
<Kilos> looks of shock and anger and at last joy
<magespawn> need two cameras
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> later all
<Owkkuri> it took three of us to figure that issue out, tried all different xorg.confs etc etc
<magespawn> satisfaction when it is done though
<inetpro> Owkkuri: eish!
<inetpro> reminds me of the time wasted on troubleshooting everything about sound only to find it turned down in the mixer
<magespawn> thats why you said to me to check the mixer first
<magespawn> lol
<Owkkuri> yahr, just gotta figure out how to make it permanent now :/
 * inetpro just fixed a windows server
<inetpro> by rebooting it
<Vince-0> +1 !
<magespawn> what would you guys add to a mythbuntu setup?
<magespawn> and anybody who can give me a heads up about where the best hosting is?
<bakuman> \o/
<nuvolari> o/ bakuman 
<nuvolari> magespawn: do you want to set up yourself or a hosted environment?
<magespawn> nuvolari, not sure which would be the best. the main thing is monthly cost should be as low as possible.
<Owkkuri> magespawn: local or international?
<magespawn> do not really mind as long as they are reliable
<Owkkuri> I'm quite happy with hetzner.de
<magespawn> ease of installing cms is a big plus 
<magespawn> had a look at them 
<magespawn> bbl have to get kids from school
<Owkkuri> I use something similar to http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex4
<nuvolari> linode is also great
<nuvolari> stack scripts make it easier if you don't want to do manual stuff
<magespawn> howdy back again
<bakuman> nice old eskom came and replaced all my lights with power savers
<magespawn> how did you manage that one?
<bakuman> their going around the houses and doing everyone's
<magespawn> not where i stay thats for sure. is that a once off?
<bakuman> i thinks so, two school kids came around with boxes of lights
<magespawn> still pretty nice
<bakuman> they replaced the new ones still in their boxes as well
<bakuman> so i have 3 spares
<bakuman> and its the twirly roundish ones, so they fit everywhere. A bit orangey though
<magespawn> maybe they are busy working their way around the country
<bakuman> yea thats what im guessing
<bakuman> i seriously need to put an aircon in my roof :)
<Owkkuri> bakuman: they do warm up eventually to be quite bright
<bakuman> ah ok cool :)
<ubuntu> howdy all
<bakuman> hi
<ubuntu> this magespawn
<ubuntu> i am just using a live usb disk to try out kubuntu
<bakuman> how is it?
<ubuntu> looks very nice 
<ubuntu> bit of a mind twist finding everything in the menus
<ubuntu> must say Quassel is noce fro irc
<ubuntu> noce=nice
<ubuntu> fro=for
<bakuman> haha
<Kilos> whew vodacom really giving probs here
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> even struggled to connect to irc
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, strong
<Maaz> Kilos My coffee is always strong. If it is too strong for you then add more milk
<Kilos> Maaz, with milk
<Maaz> Yay Kilos You aren't one of those skinny guys that needs to drink black coffee to cast a shadow
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you still here lad
<Kilos> hiya drussell 
<Kilos> hi Squirm2 
<Kilos> wheres you brother
<Kilos> Squirm1
<drussell> Kilos: hey! 
 * drussell is at UDS
<tumbleweed> drussell: so am I, waves
<drussell> tumbleweed: :oD
<drussell> tumbleweed: I'll look out for you later ;o)
<tumbleweed> drussell: I'm in the APT session
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<drussell> tumbleweed: ahhh... I'm preparing for a customer meeting early this afternoon
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<drussell> oh god what I wouldn't do for a decent coffee, the coffee here is awful
<tumbleweed> +1 to that
<tumbleweed> highvoltage is also around (although he lives in canada these days...)
<tumbleweed> but he's coming home to visit us soon
<Kilos> please tell highvoltage i send regards 
<Kilos> he doesnt come on here anymore
<Kilos> looks like canada got no internet
<tumbleweed> timezones are rather incompatible...
<drussell> lol @ canada's internet
<Kilos> Maaz, time in ontario canada
<Maaz> Kilos: It is 2011-11-03 12:37:46 EDT
<Kilos> or they all frozen
<Kilos> hi Guest7525  you using a blackberry
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> bye
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> and the others
<bakuman> :\
<nuvolari> and bakuman :>
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<bakuman> :)
<Kilos> in maverick the nm hant got 8ta in it. what will need to be done to connect to 8ta
<Kilos> lo bakuman 
<bakuman> hi oom kilos
<nuvolari> bah. stuck on my netbook. forgot my ac adapter at the office
<nuvolari> again.
<Kilos> eish laddy you getting old
<bakuman> haha it happes
<Kilos> get 2 and keep one at each end
<nuvolari> ja nee oom... daaroor se ek niks
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i gotta go eat. see you guys now now
<nuvolari> okei, sien late oom
<Kilos> ja
<nuvolari> my rrrrr werk weer soos sy dinges :(
<Kilos> im back
<Kilos> good evening all of ya
<bakuman> nah, im not greeting you again :|
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> ok dont see if i care
<Kilos> sooner or later ill get you back
<Kilos> wont share coffee with you
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<bakuman> :(
<bakuman> biets
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you my friend
<Maaz> Kilos: np
 * bakuman sal maar in sy hoekie gaan sit en huis
<bakuman> *hui;
<bakuman> sug :( huil
<Kilos> aw sorry bakuman 
<Kilos> sal nie weer nie
 * bakuman sal maar Jacobs gaan maak vir sy allenige self
<Kilos> ai shame you arme ding
<Kilos> nuvolari, kry vir jou n blikkie lubricating switch cleaner
<Kilos> as enigiets daai rr van jou kan skoon maak is dit switch cleaner
<Kilos> van A1 radio in durbs
<Kilos> bestel van die werk
<Kilos> servisol is die beste maar bietjie duur
<nuvolari> vir 'n keyboard oo?
<Kilos> spanjaard is ook goed maar baie goedkoper
<nuvolari> *m
<Kilos> jy kan dit op enige elektroniese goeters spuit
<Kilos> dit maak ook vuil kontakte skoon
<nuvolari> hierdie netbook is ook al 'n paar jaar oud :P
<Kilos> en op radios wat die volume knoppie krap maak dit reg
<nuvolari> o, daai kgg-kgg-klank?
<Kilos> daai goed se sleutels het ek nog nie uitgewerk hoe om hulle oop te maak sonder om te breek nie
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> dis net van carbon op die loopvlak
<nuvolari> hehe, my pa het sy ou radio hier by my gelos. Die ding is ouer as ek
<Kilos> en vullis
<nuvolari> dis 'n Phillips
<Kilos> yo nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn_> Kilos: almost... ;) I am nlsthzn_
<nlsthzn_> :p
<nlsthzn_> for now
<Kilos> these chatmosphere peeps just waste space in my scrollback
<Kilos> not one even greets
<Kilos> lo zeref 
<Kilos> wassup you
<MissC> hey?
<Kilos> hi MissC 
<Kilos> bye missc
<nlsthzn_> lol
<Kilos> another chatmosphere
<Kilos> grrr
 * nuvolari gaap dat dit woes gaan
<nuvolari> dink dis 'n teken 
<nlsthzn_> :)
<nlsthzn_> lekker lala
<nuvolari> noggie!
<nuvolari> chat nog met y ouboet :P
<nuvolari> *my
<nlsthzn_> ah :)
<Kilos> lol
<zeref> hurrrr
<Kilos> i go crash guys
<Kilos> all this chatting has made me yawn as well
<Kilos> sleeo tight
<Kilos> sleep as well
<octoquad> 9kCSGHEE
<nlsthzn_> ?
<octoquad> nlsthzn: boboo :P
<nuvolari> octoquad: no passphrase needed :P
<octoquad> yeah thats my password, need to change it now
<octoquad> lol
<octoquad> anyway to automate identify in xchat?
<nuvolari> octoquad: IRC identity?
<octoquad> yeah
<octoquad> I know it's possible in mIRC when I used it years ago
<nuvolari> hmm,  I can't remember exactly, but somewhere you're able to add a login action, to then do msg nickserv identify *****
 * nuvolari is using weechat. no point and click stuffs :P
<nlsthzn_> lol
<octoquad> brb
<octoquad> exit
<octoquad> grr
<octoquad> lol
<nlsthzn_> :)
<zeref> hmm
<zeref> anybody using gnome4
<zeref> errr 3
<Tonberry> better hide that time machine before someone notices...
<drussell> time.travel++
 * nlsthzn_ is using Ubuntu 11.10 that uses Gnome 3 :)
<drussell> nlsthzn_: congrats
<nlsthzn_> drussell: ... eh ... thanks?
<drussell> nlsthzn_: yvw ;o)
 * nlsthzn_ is still confused but that is not something new...
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-04
<PURpleLIps> hi 
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<Guest8307> morning
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi daywalker-2018|3 
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> lo sdehaan 
<Kilos> bye
<Kilos> nice seeing you
<nuvolari> mornings oom Kilos 
<Kilos> inetpro, morning what do you call the test to see losses in data movement. I am mailing pieter and dont wanna seem too stupid
<Kilos> lo nuvolari are you well
<nuvolari> I'm good and you?
<Kilos> ek baie kwaad met vodacom
<inetpro> Kilos: man mtr
<Kilos> will he understand what that means inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> what kinda test is it called
<inetpro> Kilos: man mtr
<Kilos> oh ok ty
<Squirm2> morning
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hiya Squirm 
<Kilos> ah network diagnostic tool
 * Kilos forgets man when head thumping
<Kilos> sorry
<inetpro> Kilos: it's only through reading that you can get empowered
<nuvolari> :> that's an awesome tool!
 * nuvolari tried it just now for the first time
<Kilos> thanks inetpro 
<inetpro> I'm actually looking for another tool altogether on top of that one
<Kilos> we will hear what he has to say
<Kilos> if data wasnt a prob i would be tweeting him
<inetpro> on wndows there used to be a nice pingplotter tool
<inetpro> what it had on top of mtr is a little graph at the bottom which can show you the timeline of trouble
<Kilos> but inetpro what do these tools help us if vodacom is the problem
<inetpro> Kilos: vodacom network specialists will (should) know these tools
<Kilos> i tried my nokia as a modem again and the connection is shocking. much worse than when i used the fone before
<Kilos> do they understand linux/ubuntu?
<inetpro> Kilos: probably not
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Kilos: in fact very unlikely
<inetpro> Kilos: don't focus on the tool as much as on the problem
<Kilos> yeah the problem is either the tower or vodacom choking it
<inetpro> there's a clear problem and they need to sort it out
<Kilos> what do i say choking or what
<inetpro> Kilos: if they're on windows you can tell them to try pingplotter
<Kilos> choking/shaping/limitting?
<inetpro> or any of the other magic tools that they have
<Kilos> yuck wouldnt waste data usin windows again
<Kilos> antivirus and firewall to down load
<Kilos> cant they pingplot to an ubuntu machine
<Kilos> will i need to give them my IP address
<Kilos> and where do i find that if yes
<Kilos> i did man IP but dont understand anything there
<Kilos> what do I ask him inetpro . is it being choked/throttled or what
<Kilos> i dont have 2 voda sims so cant fone and be online same time
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry, am quite busy on this side
<Kilos> np
<inetpro> Kilos: you tell him that you have tested with a network diagnostic tool and have found a significant number of packet losses
<Kilos> ty sir
<inetpro> Kilos: some more reading, man traceroute
<inetpro> and man ping
<Kilos> ok ty inetpro 
<inetpro> you should have a 0% packet loss most of the time
<Kilos> hope i have worded the mail sensibly
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you very busy?
<Kilos> i need someone to go googlemaps and find me and the voda tower so i can tell the voda CEO's liasion peeps where I am
<Kilos> even though i gave them the tower number they wanna know where i am
<Kilos> dont worry i gave them my address so we see if they can find it themselves
<Kilos> bbl
<Guest63551> hello!
<kodez> i'm in g|southafrica, who is here too?
<Vince-0> nice ! envyyy
<nuvolari> :'(
<nuvolari> kodez: does it make a difference if I want to be there?
<kodez> nuvolari: it depends on your interest and level of skills in programming
<Kilos> gooosie
<Kilos> inetpro, here is the mail addy for the CEO's liasion team
<Kilos> ECLO <ECLO.Tswai@vodacom.co.za>
<Kilos> ECLO.Tswai@vodacom.co.za
<nuvolari> kodez: so you say I'm dumb? :P
<Kilos> Maaz, voda complaints is <reply> ECLO.Tswai@vodacom.co.za
<Maaz> Kilos: One learns a new thing every day
<inetpro> Kilos: did they help you?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> they asked for the area giving trouble so they can inestigate inetpro 
<kodez> nuvolari: i am saying only people who are interested in programming and also the level of the skills count as lot's of people here are failing to follow on what's happening
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay
<Kilos> Kerbero, coffee time
<Kilos> en jy nuvolari 
<Kilos> lets not waste electricity boilng the kettle for two guys
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Kilos> lagging bad by me
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> it says 2.9secs but maaz is taking forever to answer
<inetpro> yikes Kilos, hier ook
<Kilos> Maaz, wake up
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<inetpro> Kilos: dit is Maaz wat stadig is
<Kilos> lol, ja lyk so
<inetpro> te warm vir hom
<Kilos> hy werk te min nou word hy lui
<inetpro> Kilos: dit teh voda guys help you?
<inetpro> the*
<Kilos> has the daywalker-2018|3 said anything here yet
<Kilos> inetpro, the mailed me and asked for my area so they can investigate
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> We acknowledge receipt of your complaint; kindly forward us the address where you are experiencing network failure so we can address your query.
<inetpro> Kilos: skuus, ek moet twee keer luister voor ek hoor
<Kilos> Kind Regards,
<Kilos> Executive Client Liaison Team.
<Kilos> hehe jy word oud
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> inetpro, jy moeg jaag daar kom n groot storm
<Kilos> van die weste
<Guest2646> ladies add me 21306ce0
<nlsthzn_> Guest2646: why?
<nlsthzn_> :(
<nlsthzn_> Why didn't he want to speak to me :(
<Kilos> inetpro, het jy nat gereen?
<Kilos> hi again daywalker-2018|3 
<Kilos> are you an updated vampire
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> whew, what a busy channel
<Kilos> hi Guest51746 
<Kilos> ludo sounds familiar
<nlsthzn_> o/ Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn what a lonely channel hey?
<Kilos> at least we got maaz
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<nlsthzn_> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<nlsthzn_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> nlsthzn_: Okay :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> another happy customer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nlsthzn_> :)
<Kilos> i dunno how to make him call you when the water is boiling
<Kilos> sigh
<nlsthzn_> hehe
<nlsthzn_> no worries
<Kilos> i hope magespawn wasnt stomp inna game drive
<Kilos> he is kinda scarce
<Kilos> stomped
<Kilos> Maaz, tell superfly Hope you are having a good holiday. We miss you here at ubuntu-za
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<Kilos> i go crash now. night all. sleep tight
<superfly> .
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell superfly Hope you are having a good holiday. We miss you here at ubuntu-za" 2 hours, 16 minutes and 12 seconds ago
<nlsthzn_> sup superfly 
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos oom, hulle hou my besig hierdie kant... en ons is 9 ure agter julle
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<nuvolari> :> whoot! hi superfly 
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<nuvolari> Are you surviving over there? :P
<superfly> nuvolari: more than surviving... these americans know how to eat!
<nuvolari> haha! Good! But... can they do a proper braai?
<nuvolari> superfly: do you have an extra suitcase? I want to bribe you into bringing me a keyboard back from the US :P
<superfly> heh
<superfly> we will be, what keyboard do you want?
 * nlsthzn_ thinks that must be a very big keyboard if it needs its own suitecase 
<nuvolari> the blank das keyboard
<nuvolari> http://store.daskeyboard.com/Das-Keyboard-Ultimate-Model-Silent/dp/B003M4XGI4
<superfly> blank das? where can I ge that?
<nuvolari> they have 2 versions, but from what I understand the silent one is better for the office environment
<superfly> nuvolari: how long will it take to ship?
<nuvolari> superfly: well, they say 1 to 2 days on their site
<superfly> nuvolari: OK, you want my in-laws' address?
<nuvolari> for real? :D superfly, please! I can't let a chance like this slip by
<superfly> nuvolari: did you get that?
<nuvolari> superfly: affirmative
 * nuvolari orders
<nuvolari> night everyone
<nuvolari> fp 
 * nuvolari makes sure the watch is correct...
<nuvolari> my oh my, where did the time go?
<nlsthzn_> nuvolari: night
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-05
<PURpleLIps> hi 
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> what time is it there?
<Kilos> hgiya the fly
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> 0737
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> evening Kilos
<Kilos> as long as you are enjoying yourself and having a good break all is good
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> ja
<Kilos> what does zac think of the peeps that talk funny english
<superfly> he doesn't seem to notice it at the moment
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its kinda weird hey , i'm sitting here today and talking to you yesterday
<superfly> hehe
<Kilos> oh yes the aus peeps are allowing me entry now its back to here again
<superfly> oh yay!!!!
<Kilos> yeah we are extatic
<superfly> congratulations oom Kilos!!
<Kilos> ty my friend
<Kilos> lo highvoltage 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hiya sdehaan 
<nuvolari> o/ mornings oom Kilos, superfly 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<superfly> nuvolari: did i tell you about my netbook?
<superfly> goodnight oom Kilos
<Kilos> sleep tight superfly 
<Guest2646> hi ladies
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> fool
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn these chatmosphere fools think this is a bordello
<Kilos> we need to tell chanserv to block chatmosphere
<nlsthzn> :)
<nuvolari> superfly: hmm, I think you did, but refresh me on the details please :P
<nuvolari> o/ lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> o wag, ek het al hallo gesê :P
<nuvolari> hier gaan net vandag niks aan nie
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Ek't bietjie gaan kiekies neem
<Kilos> jy moet vinnig praat met die vlieg seun hy is amoer 9 hure agter ons
<Kilos> meer
<Kilos> f amper
<nuvolari> #fail
<nuvolari> oom kilos, ek sal vir kersfees vir oom 'n woordeboek koop :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> voesek
<nuvolari> woed!
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> woef!
<nuvolari> ek kort self een
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> die vlieg het gaan slaap net na hy jou gevra het van die netboek
<Kilos> was half een in die oggend daar
<Kilos> so as hy hier is moet jy praat so vinnig as wat jy kan
<nuvolari> hmm. ek lik nie baie van gesukkel met tyd nie :P
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> sal maar net hier vir hom boodskappe los
<Kilos> los dit by maaz
<Kilos> nuvolari, het jy die address van voda se CEO
<Kilos> jy kan hom ook mail en se jy nie gelukkig nie
<Kilos> Maaz, voda complaints
<Maaz> ECLO.Tswai@vodacom.co.za
<nuvolari> Kilos: heh, hulle spring vinnig genoeg as 'n mens op twitter kla
<Kilos> dis die groot baas se hulp span
<nuvolari> maar ek like net ine dat hulle jou onmenslike ure op 'n sondag probeer bel nie
<Kilos> ja dis dom
<Kilos> ek gaan bietjie rus. sal later of vanaand terug kom
<Kilos> soet wees
<nuvolari> ok maak so oom
<nuvolari> lekker rus!
<Kilos> dankie
<nuvolari> Guest51746: sukkel jy? :P
<nlsthzn> lol
<nuvolari> lo nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hi nuvolari :)
<inetpro> Guest51746 / ludo: having network problems?
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<inetpro> nuvolari: wat wil jy met daai blank keyboard maak?
<nlsthzn> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> heh nlsthzn, how goes it?
<nlsthzn> Oh no complaints... keeping busy (and myself confused with trying to get a Wordpress site up and running :p)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: why confused?
<nlsthzn> inetpro, :) I decided to set up a server and do the blog the hard way... so far I have set up Ubuntu server on my laptop in VBox and gotten it to the point that I have Wordpress running... got myself a domain today too and now I am stumped about how to make everythign talk to each other etc... 
<nlsthzn> I be a noob
<inetpro> nlsthzn: hmm... what kind of connectivity do you have? 
<inetpro> nlsthzn: dynamic or static address?
<nlsthzn> dynamic (and worst than that my "server" connects to the net via my Windows machine that is using Internet Connection Sharing (I suspect with this set up I won't be able to make it work :p)...
<inetpro> eish!
<nlsthzn> I have looked at dynDNS...
<nlsthzn> but that just causes more confusion :p
<inetpro> should be possible though I would never suggest you do it this way
<inetpro> nlsthzn: rather get some VPS solution out there
<Kilos> hi there all of ya
<inetpro> Kilos: wb
<Kilos> ty inetpro het lank gerus
<inetpro> Kilos: and no I did not get wet yesterday
<Kilos> lucky hey
<nlsthzn> I suspect that is the next step inetpro (bodhizazen has mentioned he will hook me up on his server)... seems that will be the way to go :)
<Kilos> was it close
<Kilos> hi milamber-2018|36 
<Kilos> you new here
<inetpro> nlsthzn: if you just want to test then I suggest forgetting about the online DNS thing
<inetpro> just test locally
<nlsthzn> locally it works
<nlsthzn> I want to get the blog "live" now :)
<inetpro> put your intended hostname in the hosts file on your windows box
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: I had to leave early due to some function at school
<Kilos> eish nlsthzn slumming
<nlsthzn> Kilos, ?
<Kilos> wow you were lucky hey inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> windows box nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Windows = GAMES
<Kilos> well you never let anyone know inetpro so i  didnt know you had left
<Kilos> lol @ nlsthzn 
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry
<Kilos> its okinill get you back
<Kilos> eish
 * inetpro lol
<Kilos> its ok inetpro ill get you back
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> typos galore
<Kilos> has anyone chatted to milamber-2018|36 
<Kilos> or is he just a lurker
<inetpro> Kilos: who's that?
<Kilos> milamber-2018|36, do you need linux/ubuntu help
<inetpro> Kilos: some stardrifter?
<Kilos> dont you see him inetpro 
<Kilos> quassel sucks if you cant see milamber-2018|36 
<Kilos> and Guest51746 
<Kilos> hiya Guest51746 
<Kilos> inetpro, whats up you normally gone till sunday evening
<inetpro> Kilos: I noticed now that you mentioned it
<Kilos> ya ya
<Kilos> and all day everyday there are peeps from chatmosphere
<Kilos> one came on today and said hi ladies
<Kilos> ek het gou gecheck, maar nee, ek is nog steeds n man
<inetpro> Kilos: big brother is watching you?
<Kilos> hee hee
 * inetpro wonders when superfly will wake up
<Kilos> he is nearly 9 hours behind us
<Kilos> and he says they keeping him busy there all day so comes on near to his midnight
<zeref> hmmm, hi guys
<Kilos> hi there zeref 
<Kilos> you well??
<zeref> ummm, does anybody know where the java DB is located?
<Kilos> in ubuntu?
<zeref> hi Kilos: i'm okay, cant complain, u?
<zeref> yeah
<Kilos> good ty zeref 
<Kilos> search 
<Kilos> places search
<Kilos> look in flesystem
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> filesystem
<inetpro> zeref: java db?
<zeref> java database
<Kilos> theres a sh1thouse of java stuff in the search
<zeref> cant find the installation directory
<inetpro> zeref: what java db?
<Kilos> you might understand which are which
<inetpro> zeref: what package did you install?
<zeref> sun-jdk
<Kilos> /usr/lib/ somewhere
<Kilos> /usr/lib/jvm/
<inetpro> zeref: to see all the files that were installed as part of a package do 'dpkg -L PACKAGE-NAME'
<inetpro> then again sun-jdk may not be an average Ubuntu package
<Kilos> i had to install sun-jdk
<inetpro> zeref: what are you trying to achive with a java db?
<Kilos> nuvolari, this is your field
 * inetpro does not even have sun-jdk in the repositories
<inetpro> have openjdk-6-jre installed
<zeref> same here
<zeref> trying o get a POS application working working
<Kilos> sun-javadb-common  in synaptic
<Kilos> and sun-javadb-core
<inetpro> Kilos: which ubuntu you have there again?
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> maverick
<inetpro> hmm... I also have Maverick
<Kilos> have they dropped sun in ocelot
<Kilos> maverick is lekker
<Kilos> unity gonna have to be good to beat it
<inetpro> ahh, I also see the sun-javadb-common now
<inetpro> that may just be what zeref is after
<zeref> hmmmmm
<inetpro> or sun-javadb-client
<Kilos> ya i would go sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<Kilos> one of them gets all the dependancies
<inetpro> Kilos: that one is missing on mine
<inetpro> IIRC they did remove some oracle stuff from the repositories
<nlsthzn> I struggled to get sun java installed a little while ago... so I went for openJDK
<Kilos> zeref, do you use aptitude
<zeref> hmmm progress
<zeref> /usr/lib/jvm
<zeref> now to get the right one
<zeref> Kilos: no
<Kilos> inetpro, tell him why you prefer aptitude
<Kilos> its like apt-get but inetpro and superfly use aptitude for some reason
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install aptitude
 * inetpro trying to understand the context
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what context inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: did he talk about apt-get?
<Kilos> who?
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry, I'm slow tonight, youn said I must tell him. Who is him?
<Kilos> tell zeref why you guys use aptitude rahter than apt-get
<Kilos> rather
<inetpro> Kilos: but he never mentioned apt-get
<Kilos> ya but i told him to install java six with aptitude
<Kilos> then remembered some of the newer guys havent got into the habit of using aptitude
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, but it seems he found what he was looking for
<Kilos> remember you and the fly told me to use aptitude
<inetpro> Kilos: well it's not a law
<Kilos> i am passing along your advice
<inetpro> it's just a preference :-)
<Kilos> yeah but you must have a reason for using aptitude rather than apt-get
<Kilos> i like aptitude
<Kilos> it cleans up stuff that not needed too
<Kilos> of is ek dom weer
 * inetpro prefers aptitude because it has more features and is simpler to use for just about all package management issues
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> and it has a reinstall thats not as easy with apt-get
<Kilos> inetpro, have you got maverick server
<inetpro> Kilos: maverick server?
<Kilos> server edition
<Kilos> on cd?
<inetpro> Kilos: no, I tend to only use the LTS releases for servers
<Kilos> would like to try set up a P3 with server
<Kilos> ah
 * inetpro has the server ISO of the latest LTS release at the office
<Kilos> thats not fussy about graphics cards hey?
<inetpro> Kilos: no graphics at all
<Kilos> oh i was looking for maveric cause i have lots of archives
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> maybe someone has maverick server edition
<Kilos> i deleted all my lucid archives like a fool
<Kilos> because maverick was better for me than lucid
<Kilos> your rsync of archives has kept me online
<Kilos> rsync every time i download anything
<Kilos> i even remember the whole command without having to go look in saved commands file
<Kilos> zeref, are you winning?
<zeref> meh
<zeref> i'll use a mysql connector for the database
<Kilos> wassup?
<zeref> cant find it, still get "incorrect java DB installation directory
<Kilos> cant find what zeref 
<Kilos> oh you in ocelot?
<zeref> 10.04
<zeref> i'm over it
<zeref> i'm doing it with mysql
<Kilos> then you must have all the sun stuff in synaptic package manager
<Kilos> just type in sun-java in the little top search block
<inetpro> zeref: are you perhaps trying to create a db with Libreoffice or OpneOffice.org?
<Kilos> i say night guys. sleep tight. hope you win zeref 
<Kilos> moenie heel nag wakker bly nie inetpro 
<zeref> inetpro: nope
<zeref> tryig to get floreantPOS working
<inetpro> ahh
 * inetpro never heard of floreantPOS before today
<inetpro> and just found http://floreantpos.com/
<inetpro> looks quite interesting as well
<zeref> it is, have to add some stuff to the source code
<zeref> for a new restuarant thats opening  soon
<zeref> /usr/share/javadb
<zeref> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<inetpro> zeref: what town?
<zeref> hurrrr, java DB working xD
<zeref> think alberton
<inetpro> zeref: what version of floreantPOS did you get?
 * inetpro quickly tried 1.0_3 R and didn't have any big issues
<inetpro> and that without installing sun-javadb-common or sun-javadb-client
<inetpro> dLimit: wb
<zeref> inetpro: 1.0_3
<zeref> its working now, just need to add some stuff
<zeref> the prob was viewing and changing source in netbeans
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-06
<Kilos> aw no fly
<Kilos> betcha no one else here
<Kilos> Maaz, morning
<Maaz> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, Maaz thank you kind bot
<Maaz> sure thing, Kilos
<Kilos> / ##kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ?j ##kilos
<Kilos> grrrr
<nuvolari> Kilos: mornings oom
<nuvolari> whokom is oom so vroeg op?
 * nuvolari asks that to himself too :P
<Kilos> lol môre seun
<Kilos> eish chatmosphere
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> Guest8082, are you interested in ubuntu/linux
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<Guest8082> how do one use this
<nlsthzn> :p
<Guest8082> and whats interesting about this
<Kilos> you download the iso image and burn it to cd and install it on your pc
<Kilos> it is an operating system thats free and safe from virusses
<Kilos> hee hee
 * Kilos thinks we should make up a special kind of greeting for them chatmosphere winsucks fools
<dLimit> Yeah one like "You have been kicked from #ubuntu-za. Reason: Windoz is a pain. Do you feel it?"
<Kilos> lol hiya dLimit 
<dLimit> Hey Kilos =)
<Kilos> bbl guys
<Kilos> howdy geeky types
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> zeref, you here
<Kilos> ??
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> lo
<bakuman> hello world
<Kilos> lo bakuman 
<bakuman> hi!
<bakuman> oom Kilos 
<bakuman> yay! my internet werk weer
<Kilos> mooi man
<Kilos> wat was foud
<Kilos> fout
<Kilos> daai ding
<bakuman> haha, my hele telefoon was af, telkom mense het maar kom pale klim
<bakuman> *tlefoon lyn
<Kilos> ai
<bakuman> ja maar als werk nou, woop woop
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dis n pes as jou internet dood is
<Kilos> ek sal mal word
 * Kilos wonder waar is zeref 
<Kilos> yo zeref 
<Kilos> hmmm
<bakuman> hmmm
<nlsthzn> o/ again all ZA-peoples...
<Kilos> hi there neelsie\
<nlsthzn> Hey Uncle Kilos sir :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> as long as you dont spell it cur thats fine
<Kilos> when i first came on here i called all the guys that helped me sir and they all fought with me
<Kilos> they never heard the saying "Manners makith the man"
<nlsthzn> Manners? What are those?
<Kilos> maketh?
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> Maaz, define manners
<Maaz> Kilos: manners n 1: social deportment; "he has the manners of a pig"
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> manners is a way of speaking and behaving in such a manner that you keep your head on your shoulders
<bakuman> Sjoe, jou titel raak lank
<bakuman> Great Uncle Kilos mister sir
<nlsthzn>  Great Uncle Kilos master mister sir of great justice etc. etc... :p
<nlsthzn> or Toppie for short...
<nlsthzn> ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> die neelsie like om my te terg
<bakuman> of Ou Toppie?
<Kilos> call me what you like, just dont call me late for supper
<bakuman> hahaha nice
<Kilos> neelsie weet hy is te ver om ooit n klap te kry, nou vat hy liberties
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn 
<Kilos> heard from aus where they were doing a character study on me before granting me a visa
<bakuman> lol
<Kilos> they wont refuse so now its back to the visa peeps here
<nlsthzn> Kilos: cool... I hope you can finally get it Kilos 
<Kilos> ty me too
 * nlsthzn hou duim vas
<Kilos> dankie boet
<nlsthzn> bot is back :)
<Kilos> ubuntulog, wb
<Kilos> this bot cant even chat
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> bakuman, wb
<zeref> hrrmmm
<Maaz> zeref: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell zeref look here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html" 4 hours ago
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> got it working last night xD
<zeref> ta Maaz
<Kilos> oh how
<Kilos> i was thinking you maybe didnt have all the repos
<zeref> the installation directoy was at /usr/share/jvm
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> well done
<bakuman> :)
<Kilos> things dont look too good here hey
<bakuman> whats wrong?
<bakuman> *to
<Kilos> haai inetpro lewe jy nog
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... ek dink so
<Kilos> i got 20 lines of peeps on and off
<Kilos> naand boetie
<Kilos> gaan dit goed
<inetpro> heh Kilos, hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> goed dankie
<Kilos> ek het gedink oor zeref wat goed nie in die repos gehad het nie
<inetpro> Kilos: het jy gesien van die 20GB pakket?
<Kilos> miskien was van hulle medibuntu en so aan
<Kilos> en restricted
<Kilos> nee?
<inetpro> R499 vir 20GB by VC
<Kilos> eish
<bakuman> movie tyd!
<inetpro> bakuman: enjoy
<inetpro> Kilos: ek is net bevrees met die packet losses wat on kry gaan die 20GB nie veel help nie
<Kilos> ja maar baie beter as 389 vir 2g
<inetpro> of hy gaan nie lank hou nie, want inligting moet herhaaldelik gestuur word
<Kilos> ek het laat sis vir my n 8ta sim kry en wag om te sien of boet gaan ingee vir die 149
<inetpro> sal interessant wees om dit bietjie in detail te toets
<Kilos> dis die probleem as daar losses is
<Kilos> daarom moet almal met probleme vodacom van bo af kaklei
<inetpro> Kilos: werk die 8ta by jou?
<Kilos> ya ons toring is 3g 8ta
<inetpro> ek is gaaivol vir my voda probleme en gaan weer terug op telkom
<inetpro> my telkom is baie beter
<Kilos> jy vergeet toe ek nog met mtn gesukkel het het ek werkers by die toring gekry en hulle het gese hulle is van telkom
<inetpro> eish, en toe?
<Kilos> gaan jy adsl met telkom
<bakuman> Telkom 20gb R440
<Kilos> hulle het 3g goed opgesit vir 8ta
<inetpro> Kilos: nee, telkom flla wcdma
<Kilos> is dit nie duur nie inetpro 
<bakuman> Uncapped 384kbps, daytime throttling R219
<inetpro> ek kan nie onthou wat is hulle pryse nou nie, sal bietjie uitvind
<Kilos> ek het die 8ta sim in my foon gesit en dit wys vol seign
<Kilos> sein
<inetpro> Kilos: vol sein is een ding, werklike spoed is iets anders
<Kilos> wie is dit bakuman 
<bakuman> telkom
<inetpro> bakuman: telkom adsl?
<bakuman> Uncapped 1024kbps, daytime throttling R369
<bakuman> TI DO Uncapped Basic
<Kilos> voor voda begin met hulle probleme het ek hier by die 300kB/s afgelaai
<bakuman> van telkom
<bella16> hi
<Kilos> met een of 2 keer net oor 400
<Kilos> hi bella16 
<bakuman> so ja inetpro laat ek vir julle n link gee van die pryslys wat ek by hulle afgesmeek het
<inetpro> bella16: welcome to #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> inetpro, waar kom daai telkom sein vandaan
<bella16> hw u 
<Kilos> oh yes sorry
<bakuman> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21898249/Telkom%20Internet%20products.pdf
<Kilos> welcome bella16 
<bakuman> ho bella16 
<inetpro> Kilos: weet nie maar ek weet hy's goed
<Kilos> wireless inetpro 
<bella16> tx 
<Kilos> bella16, can you tell me please
<bakuman> tx = transmit
<Kilos> how come we get so many chatmosphere peeps popping in here
<Kilos> tx is ty in other chat lingo
<bella16> i dnt know to be honest
<inetpro> bella16: you using ubuntu to get here?
<Kilos> may i ask how you found ubuntu-za bella16 
<bella16> chatmosphere
<Kilos> using cell or pc bella16 
<bella16> cell
<Kilos> bakuman, how big is that site if i wget it
<bakuman> Kilos, yea i know thats that bella16 meant, thats why I enriched everyone's knowledge :P
<Kilos> lol
<bakuman> its just one file, let me check quickly
<Kilos> tx and rx is radio language
<Kilos> 50 years old
<bakuman> 60.7kb
<bakuman> KB
<Kilos> great i will wget it ty
<bakuman> still used in wiring, ex. Ethernet cable has tx and rx
<inetpro> bella16: where are you from?
<Kilos> yeah must be. cant change all of the old language
<bakuman> :D
<bella16> kzn u
<inetpro> bella16: pta
<bella16> kwl beans
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> bella16: so which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Kilos> coffee time
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<bakuman> die Kilos !
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto
<inetpro> Maaz: and rusks
<Maaz> inetpro: Huh?
<bakuman> ek soek ook koffie Maaz, dankie
<bella16> i wud not know inetpro
<inetpro> hmm
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> Top shelf behind the calender
<bakuman> hkom is Maaz engels :(
<inetpro> bella16: ahh, so why connecting to #ubuntu-za?
<Kilos> inetpro, bella16 is on a cellphone
<Kilos> Maaz, koffie asseblief
<Maaz> Eish Kilos  Die engelse het tot ons boeretroos oorgeneem. Vra asseblief in engels.
<inetpro> Kilos: maar hy moet tog seker 'n rede hê hoekom hy by ons kuier?
<bella16> frm chatmosphere
<bakuman> :(
<bella16> i clicked on and landed here
<Kilos> bella16, how does chatmosphere show all you peeps ubuntu-za
<inetpro> bella16: what did you expect to find here?
<bella16> list of rooms 
<bella16> i saw za and new it was sa room
<Kilos> bella16, do you know what ubuntu/linux is?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<bella16> ovearseas rooms sux
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<bella16> no
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: No problem
<inetpro> bella16: see www.ubuntu.com
<bella16> gay room
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> eish!
<bella16> another tym wil check
<Kilos> no bella16 ubuntu is a pc operating system thats better than windows
<Kilos> and free too
<bella16> oh ok
<bella16> i dnt hav a pc
<Kilos> this is the help channel for people with pc problems with linux pc's
<bella16> oh lol i dont need help then im in the wrong room
<bella16> neva heard of linux
<Kilos> but its a good channel to learn that there is something better than microsoft windows
<Kilos> linux and ubuntu are virus free pc systems
<bella16> but if i do ever hav pc probs when i get one i knw where to come
<Kilos> yeah just dont use windows
<Kilos> we hate windows
<bella16> ok
<Kilos> but we help windows people to switch over to ubuntu
 * nlsthzn doesn't hate Windows
<nlsthzn> ;)
<bakuman> :|
<bella16> cool i did at one stage hear my dad complain big time bout windows vista
<inetpro> nlsthzn: you're an anomaly
<Kilos> yeah windows sucks
<Kilos> tell your dad to get ubuntu
<nlsthzn> The Matrix are full of em ...
<Kilos> hehe
<bella16> i will tell him bout it
<bakuman> i don't have ALL windows, only digital ones
<inetpro> |3o|3: wb
<|3o|3> inetpro: wb?
<Kilos> lo |3o|3 
<|3o|3> hey Kilos
<bakuman> "welcomde back"
<inetpro> |3o|3: welcome back
<|3o|3> oh right...
<|3o|3> learn something new everyday :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> who has a blackberry here
<bakuman> ew...
<Kilos> i was wondering if chatmosphere is part of its install programs
<Kilos> installed
<bakuman> ahh... HTC!!
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> because they been popping on here more and more lately
<Kilos> this is the first one with guts to say anything
<Kilos> maybe a child
<bakuman> haha, yea
<Kilos> i wish we could get irc to block chatmosphere
<Kilos> they fill my window for nothing
<bakuman> lol
<Kilos> oh ya one came on and said hi ladies
<Kilos> another one
<Kilos> sigh
<bakuman> almost as bad as chat2me people
<Kilos> yeah i think its all kids looking for cheap thrills
<Kilos> and spinchat
 * inetpro gaan inkruip
<Kilos> lekker slaap inetpro 
<bakuman> nite!
<Kilos> me too for beddie byes
<Kilos> sleep tight guys
<Kilos> see ya morrow time
<bakuman> nite Miles!
<Kilos> hehe
<bakuman> i mean oom kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ya ya
<bakuman> :)
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-29
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> expect issues on the net in the next coupla hours
 * Symmetria has memories of the issues seen on the net post 9/11
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<psydroid> morning Kilos
<psydroid> morning superfly
<Kilos> hiya psydroid hows things
<inetpro> good morning
<psydroid> morning inetpro
<inetpro> Symmetria: Hurricane Sandy?
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<psydroid> Kilos they're fine, I'm still barely awake
<Kilos> hehe
<psydroid> and what are you up to these days?
<psydroid> I'm going back to messing with Kubuntu later today
<inetpro> 29/10 06:09:07 <Symmetria> expect issues on the net in the next coupla hours
<inetpro> for those who missed Symmetria's posting ^^ earlier this morning
<Kilos> just playing with 12.04 kde and learning more about making usb startup disks
<Kilos> oh my inetpro thats not good
<Kilos> Symmetria, fix it
<plustwo> good morning
<psydroid> using usb-creator-kde?
<Kilos> hi plustwo 
<psydroid> morning plustwo
<plustwo> hi folks
<Kilos> im using the creator on unity
<Kilos> but just twigged something. there is a block ticked that says save documents and setting
<Kilos> s
<psydroid> I've had instances in which the creator didn't create correct flash drives
<psydroid> so I generally use unetbootin for that
<Kilos> mine has worked fine for installing but battled to get 3g working
<Kilos> so just made a new usb and gonna check again when i get the energy
<psydroid> sure
<Kilos> i struggling some with a rather heavy dose of flu
<psydroid> it looks like an ordeal to get it working after each installation
<psydroid> oh, I see
<Kilos> feels like it wants to advance to kneemonia and smallcox
<Kilos> oops
<psydroid> but isn't it spring in ZA?
<superfly> hi psydroid, inetpro, plustwo
<psydroid> hehe
<Kilos> yeah looking at it saving documents and settings on the stick means you gotta get it right first time
<Kilos> yeah just past spring so dunno where the bug came from
<Kilos> sure the fly sent it up here
<Kilos> having flu is like having supper to peeps in capetown
<plustwo> any one playing with "arduino" in this room?
<tonberry352_> i think Kerbero does it in his living room
<Kerbero> lol
<plustwo> heh
<Kerbero> http://www.jpmeijers.com/drupal/node/12
<psydroid> hoi Kerbero
<Kerbero> goedemorgen
<psydroid> hi tonberry352_
<superfly> nice one Kerbero
<Kilos> lo Kerbero tonberry352_ 
 * plustwo thinks of joining house4hack guys ...
<Kilos> i go try kde again. wbb
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charlvn> good morning all
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: No problem
<zeref> *crickets* *crickets* 
<Vince-0> *ditto* *ditto*
<KilosK> evening all
<Vince-0> haai
<inetpro> guten abend
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<KilosK> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Maaz: ta
<Maaz> Dis 'n groot plesier
<KilosK> whats news on 12.10 dvd's?
<KilosK> me and kde 12.04 have a love/hate relationship
<KilosK> Maaz, seen Trix[a]r_za 
<Maaz> KilosK: Trix[a]r_za has been online on freenode since 2012-10-28 18:38:58 PDT
<KilosK> inetpro, next meeting is kinda outa date methinks
<KilosK> hmm pta on the map. highest drug monthly drug turnover per month in the country
<charlvn> good evening
<charlvn> it's been very silent here today
<charlvn> monday and everyone is busy :)
<Cantide> hi :p
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> such are Mondays ._.
<Cantide> *shakes fist*
<Cantide> hey Kilos '-'
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
 * Kilos sulks
<Cantide> ?
 * Cantide asks Maaz to make coffee for Kilos
<Kilos> cant get 3g to work in kde anymore
<Cantide> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
<Maaz> Kilos: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<Cantide> Kilos, what about unity? '-'
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> im on unity now
<Cantide> and is it working?
<Kilos> did a clean install of kde and cant remember how i got nm to work before
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> heh
<Kilos> ya unity is trouble free here
<Cantide> but does it work in Unity at least?
<Kilos> kde is on another drive completyely
<Cantide> aha
<Cantide> do you prefer KDE to Unity by any chance?
<Cantide> :p
<Kilos> a bit yes. i was getting used to kde and then messed it up so did clean install and dunno how i got 3g working before
<Cantide> hmm
<Kilos> works to cell phone fine but cant see modem at all so no mobile broadband choice
<Kilos> grrr
<Cantide> maybe if you play around you will get it right again
<Kilos> lol you mean more installs?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Cantide and Kilos!
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Cantide> Maaz, thanks :)
<Maaz> no problem, Cantide
<Cantide> i mean play with settings and packages and things
<Kilos> it doesnt even give me a choice to connect when installing
<Cantide> but i am no expert on nm and i have never used kde
<Cantide> so i can't really be of help ._.
<Kilos> its an experience
<Kilos> very different but got some great ways of doing things
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> i'll try it out some day
<Cantide> seemed a bit heavy for my liking
<Cantide> but now Unity is heavy, too
<Cantide> so ._.
<Kilos> ya unity is a bit slow
<Cantide> yeah..
<Cantide> i should try lxde or something >_>
<Cantide> actually there are many lightweight options
<Cantide> but unity is a little pretty
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i used a kde backup to unity and now i got 10 desktops to choose from
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> 10 virtual desktops?
<Kilos> that myunity never worked well for me
<Cantide> or 10 different desktop environments?
<Kilos> ya
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> '-'
<Kilos> workspaces
<Cantide> 1 is usually enough for me
<Cantide> so 4 is definitely enough
<Kilos> i get lost with all the minimising
<Kilos> now each running app has its own workspace
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> strange solution :D
<Kilos> i only got one working eye thats also a bit old so i find the easy way out
<Cantide> ah, cool :)
<Cantide> different solutions for different needs '-'
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> hows the studies laddy
<Kilos> min dae
<Cantide> they are going okay :p
<Cantide> exams start on Thursday, yay!
<Kilos> good is better than ok
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> well, the day before each exam, they will go WELL
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> good luck lad. do your best
<Cantide> thanks '-'
<Cantide> it's the final hurdle, so I am sure I will make it
<Cantide> have to :)
<Cantide> T.S. Eliot is not reading himself ._.
<Kilos> isnt he dead yet
<Kilos> im think i read books of his donkeys years ago
<Kilos> books poems whateva
<Cantide> hehe
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i like his writing
<charlvn> good evening Kilos, Cantide 
<Kilos> evening charlvn 
<charlvn> i took lubuntu for another spin today but it definitely has an issue with wallpaper management when it's run inside vmware
<charlvn> further it works brilliantly and very fast
<charlvn> i am still going to stick to the "plain" ubuntu for now though, just because it looks a heck of a lot better ;)
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> but lubuntu is great for its purpose (small, light-weight, fast)
<Kilos> what is the plain ubuntu?
<charlvn> standard ubuntu i mean with unity
<charlvn> not with an alternative desktop
<Kilos> hahaha
<charlvn> the only thing i noticed is that the launch screen is very slow under 12.10
<charlvn> it used to be a lot faster even in vmware under 12.04
<charlvn> but all-round it works the best for me, even though i stick to gnome3 on my laptop on 12.10
<charlvn> kubuntu 12.10 also works really really well and is very fast
<charlvn> but for some reason doesn't look that elegant
<Kilos> thats what i wanna try next
<charlvn> kubuntu?
<Kilos> elegant is not always important
<Kilos> ya kubuntu
<smileE17> chakra is the best (for KDE)
<smileE17> :p
<Kilos> kde 12.04 made me want to see more
<charlvn> no of course not, performance is imho more important
<charlvn> but i have seen significantly nicer kde4 setups out of the box than kubuntu
<charlvn> not entirely sure what they are aiming for but it isn't bad though
<Kilos> i just hope the got 3g sorted
<charlvn> smileE17: i actually tried the latest version of chakra inside vmware today but couldn't get it to boot
<Cantide> smileE17, what about enlightenment? is it good?
<charlvn> smileE17: got some really strange errors about not being able to mount the boot partition or something
<Kilos> i think thats my only complaint on 12.04
<smileE17> Cantide: it's good :) if you choose a good implementation/theme/version
<Cantide> '-'
<smileE17> I tried E17 a year ago, or so :p
<smileE17> and it was crashy then :p
<Cantide> seems your nick is still trying it :p
<smileE17> but on Bodhi Linux, it isn't (anymore)
<Kilos> lol
<smileE17> I'm using it, Cantide :P
<Cantide> :)
<smileE17> Daily use :)
<smileE17> Just used the Faenza icons instead of the disgusting default ones
<charlvn> i could never entirely get a grip on enlightenment
<charlvn> i think it's just something you have to get used to
<smileE17> well it's not an easy desktop environment. A lot of options
<charlvn> it feels to me like the "power user" version of a desktop environment on gnu/linux
<charlvn> and because i spend most of my time at the command line i don't get too much out of it
<charlvn> for me it's just important to be able to start up applications easily and switch between windows
<charlvn> and gnome3 does that really well for me
<charlvn> if i can "deploy" a desktop for myself with minimal configuration hassles i'll go for it :)
<Cantide> what about the application stack/
<Cantide> ?
<Cantide> that's the one thing i worry about when changing desktop environments
<charlvn> application stack? not entirely sure what you mean
<Cantide> errr
<Cantide> i mean the programs that can be installed
<Cantide> don't they differ depending on the DE?
<charlvn> no of course not :)
<charlvn> why would they?
<Cantide> hmm
<charlvn> of course, themeing is another issue...
<Cantide> i was just under that impression because many distros have different file browsers, web browsers etc
<charlvn> yeah sure but that's just a default choice
<Cantide> and they seem to have "alternative" applications
<Cantide> oh
<charlvn> you can always customise that later based on your own preferences
<Cantide> then i am sorely misguided :D
<Cantide> thanks '-'
<charlvn> np :)
<charlvn> a logical assumption
<confluency> You can run any program in any desktop environment.
<confluency> Some people are obsessive about only running applications that "match" their DE, which drives me nuts.
<Tonberry> gtk in kde is kinda wobbly in 12.04
<confluency> If there's anything that really "matches", it's the toolkit.
<Tonberry> at least with the unity theme
<Tonberry> acht
<Tonberry> oxygen theme
<confluency> What's "wobbly"?
<Tonberry> well, background colour is sometimes incorrect
<confluency> I've never actually run KDE, but I use all kinds of QT apps. They run just fine next to my GTK apps in Fluxbox.
<Tonberry> like when selecting something in nautilus
<Tonberry> and eclipse has some issue with its tree lists on some machines
<Tonberry> nothing too broken
<confluency> I've seen small theming issues, but nothing that actually makes the app not work.
<Tonberry> gtk2 to gtk3 move is still not perfect in kde
<Cantide> gn!
<charlvn> nn Cantide 
<confluency> The theming?
<Tonberry> yes
<charlvn> Tonberry: if you do have some issues, mostly that can be fixed by installing a few extra packages
<Kilos> night can
<Tonberry> i suspect it is better in 12.10
<charlvn> inconsistencies are unavoidable though
<Kilos> whew
<confluency> I have successfully themed GTK3 apps without the GNOME settings manager running; you just need to write some files in your home directory.
<Tonberry> small issues mostly
<confluency> I've had equal opportunity weirdness with QT and GTK apps because I run neither GNOME nor KDE. ;)
<Tonberry> i can imagine
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> i used to run openbox for some time, i had some irritating issues myself but also nothing major
<charlvn> and if i had one application that acted up i just replaced it with an alternative
<charlvn> for example, if my terminal emulator gave me hassles, well, there are a ton out there :)
<smileE17> Enlightenment apps are ugly :P
<smileE17> that's why I prefer their GTK counterparts :p
<Squirm> hi
<smileE17> byeee :)
<Kilos> toods smileE17 
<charlvn> ciao smileE17 
<smileE17> good night oom Kilos & charlvn :)
<charlvn> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> haha
<charlvn> :D
<Kilos> yo Squirm y
<smileE17> good night, Squirm 
<smileE17> :)
<Kilos> night guys. have a good night and sleep tight
<Kilos> see youall tomorrow
<charlvn> nn all
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-30
<Kilos> morning all
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> superfly, kde doesnt come from canonical anymore does it?
<superfly> KDE never came from Canonical, but Kubuntu is not a Canonical project anymore, no.
<superfly> It is now sponsored by another Linux company
<Kilos> oh i have a old kde cd here still so thought they used to supply them to locos
<superfly> Kilos: KDE is the desktop environment, Kubuntu is the distro. KDE existed long before Kubuntu.
<Kilos> oh i mean kubuntu
<Kilos> 9.10 it is. couldnt get nm working then either
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> eish the states getting thumped by that bad weather thing
<Kilos> hope mrs_fly s family is on the other side
<superfly> They're FAR away from any action
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> watched the news now in a language i dont talk but lucky tv gives video coverage
<Kilos> hey there SmilyBorg_w 
<SmilyBorg_w> Hey
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za whats news with that network manager you tried
<Trixar_za> Not much. I did fix the bug I accidentally left in sakis3g though
<Kilos> my sakis works on kubuntu but it doesnt allow mxit on pidgin
<Trixar_za> mxit on pidgin works fine for me
<Kilos> ya for ian as well. just here it sukkels for some strange reason
<Kilos> ian had it on kde as well but came right on its own
<Kilos> sakis3g is all i could get working on kde except the nm sees the cellphone first time
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> just doesnt even see 3g modem
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Trixar_za> Happens. USB_Modeswitch recently updated so hopefully some of that will be fixed in newer linux distros
<Trixar_za> It updated the 15th of last month, so it may have sneaked into the latest Ubuntu
<Kilos> you think the debug package could help fix it?
<Kilos> i got tons of 12.04 packages that saves me downloading
<Kilos> can do clean install update/upgrade with 35 mB
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> hi inetpro lekker rain hey
<Kilos> 18mm last night again
<inetpro> Kilos: sjoe
 * inetpro only had 5
<Kilos> ai
 * inetpro super upset
<inetpro> someone stole my sons mobile phone out of his school bag this morning while he was playing games on the field
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> hey charlvn 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Sure
<kapil> hi
<Kilos> hi kapil 
<kapil> can i have use dreamweaver?
<kapil> in ubuntu?
<kapil> hi
<Kilos> http://www.noob2geek.com/linux/how-to-install-and-run-dreamweaver-cs4-in-ubuntu/
<kapil> hi
<Kilos> hi again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, google using dreamweaver in ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "How to install and run Dreamweaver CS4 in Ubuntu -- noob2geek" http://www.noob2geek.com/linux/how-to-install-and-run-dreamweaver-cs4-in-ubuntu/ :: "How To Install Dreamweaver CS3 In Ubuntu Hardy" http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-install-dreamweaver-cs3-in-ubuntu-hardy/2008/06/20 :: "Basic Web Development IDE/Editor like Dreamweaver? - Ask Ubuntu"
<Maaz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59632/basic-web-development-ide-editor-like-dreamweaver :: "Is there…
<kapil> yes
<Kilos> look at those links kapil , maybe you lucky
<Kilos> where are you?
<kapil> yes
<kapil> where dowanload link?
<Kilos> im sure one of the above links will explain it
<kapil> kilos i can't found this link
<kapil> plz one link for download
<Kilos> http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-install-dreamweaver-cs3-in-ubuntu-hardy/2008/06/20
<Kilos> i havent read them
<Kilos> kapil, where are you?
<kapil> yes
<Kilos> yes what?
<kapil> this is only insatll process... not a download
<zeref> .....
<zeref> kapil: what are you looking for?
<Kilos> oh dont they explain how
<Kilos> kapil, try this one http://www.unixmen.com/install-dreamweaver-cs4-in-ubuntudebian/
<Kilos> zeref, he is looking for a dreamweaver download for ubuntu
<charlvn> kapil: there are a ton of good open source alternatives that run natively on linux - http://askubuntu.com/questions/59632/basic-web-development-ide-editor-like-dreamweaver
<charlvn> dreamweaver does not run nativley on linux which means you will need to run it inside a windows virtual machine or an emulator
<charlvn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Dreamweaver <- only lists Microsoft Windows and Mac OS X as supported platforms
<Kilos> ty charlvn 
<kapil> sorry kilos
<kapil> noting
<Kilos> np kapil 
<Kilos> we try to help
<Kilos> me anyway
<Kilos> once again where are you?
<charlvn> kapil: if you absolutely insist on running dreamweaver on wine then you can purchase + download dreamweaver from adobe.com
<Kilos> first time here?
<kapil> not a download file
<charlvn> not sure what you mean
<Kilos> only a free triasl version i find with maaz
<Kilos> Maaz, google is dreamweaver free software
<Maaz> Kilos: "HTML editor software, web design software | Adobe Dreamweaver ..." http://www.adobe.com/products/dreamweaver.html :: "Adobe - Download free trial version Adobe Dreamweaver CS6 | Adobe" http://www.adobe.com/go/devcenter_dw_try/ :: "Adobe Dreamweaver CS5.5 - CNET Download.com" http://download.cnet.com/Adobe-Dreamweaver-CS5-5/3000-10247_4-10013427.html ::
<Maaz> "Free Web Design Software - As good as DreamWeaver - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=…
<kapil> yes but i have install in ubuntu
<Kilos> using wine?
<charlvn> kapil: dreamweaver is not free softwrae, it is a commercial product developed and sold by adobe
<charlvn> kapil: in principle, it is possible to run it inside ubuntu, but you still need to pay for dreamweaver itself even though you run it inside an open source operating system
<kapil> ok
<charlvn> kapil: you can find out more about free and open source software on the wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_and_open-source_software
<kapil> one question can i have use in editpluse?
<charlvn> according to the wikipedia it only runs on windows: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EditPlus
<charlvn> once again, you could try to run it inside of wine or windows in a VM
<charlvn> but, i would recommend finding an open source alternative - there are a ton of really good editors for linux
<charlvn> hi maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi charlvn
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hey Kilos
<kapil> ok
<Kilos> funny fella
<Kilos> where are you --- yes
<charlvn> Kilos: i don't think (s)he could speak english properly
<charlvn> a problem in a (mainly) english-speaking channel :)
<Kilos> ya but then say so
<charlvn> yup
<Kilos> we dont chase foreign peeps
<charlvn> yeah weird
<charlvn> yeah, besides, i am a "foreign" in this channel :)
<charlvn> and i don't get chased out :P{
<Kilos> lol was just gonna say we even keep you on
<charlvn> :D
<inetpro> hmm....
<inetpro> who's chasing away foreigners?
<inetpro> Kilos: while I'm having a quick lunch break I want to pick your brain on some farming issues :-)
<inetpro> I have these dark green weeds taking over on my lawn, those that develop into thorny buggers
<inetpro> not sure what they are called, but how do I get rid of them?
<inetpro> apart from digging each and everyone of them out by the roots
<tonberry352_> poison them?
<inetpro> s/by the roots/with roots and all/
<Kilos> what can i try help you with inetpro 
<Kilos> banweed
<Kilos> kills most other weeds even bubbeltjies and not the lawn
<inetpro> Kilos: that a poison of some sort?
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> cool
 * inetpro shall have to make a trip to the corporation and get that
<Kilos> i think banweed is the only one that kills dubbeltjies
<inetpro> this stuff has suddenly taken over my lawn with all the rain
 * plustwo can use banweed to kill smoke weed...
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> they make a long thick root thats hard to get out as it goes quite deep
<inetpro> Kilos: exactly
<Kilos> apart from banweed only way is to break a fork so only got 2 centre spines and then dig them out
<Kilos> banweed kills from the leaves down
<inetpro> what do you call dubbeltjies in english
<tonberry352_> %&^*$%
<tonberry352_> usually
<Kilos> paper thorns methinks
 * inetpro struggling to find a picture of these little weeds
<tonberry352_> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/dubbeltjie
<inetpro> ahh got it, http://content62.eol.org/content/2009/09/08/02/19818_580_360.jpg
<inetpro> Alternanthera pungens
<Kilos> see if wikipedia has what banweed kills
<Kilos> all broadleaf stuff far as i member
<inetpro> looks like I need a product containing Dicamba, 2-4D and MCPA
<Kilos> are those dubbeltjies
<Kilos> i think 2-4d has been banned hasnt it
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't know what it's called locally but on the web you can also find it as Khaki bur weed
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks
<inetpro> at least I have a better idea now
<Kilos> im sure banweed will kill that too inetpro and only yellow the grass for a while
<Kilos> other poisons kill the grass too
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> good luck. nothing worse that getting thorns in bare feed on your own lawn
<inetpro> this stuff took over especially after the dry season killed a lot of the existing lawn
<Kilos> first one foot then next step the other one so you hobble on heals
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> or sit and get them in bum too
<inetpro> yep, I'll have to make a plan before they develop flowers and thorns
<inetpro> still very green and soft now
<Kilos> banweed is expensive though if i member right
<Kilos> we dig them one by one now
<Kilos> i think even checkers keeps it
<inetpro> sjoe, sal kyk
<Kilos> swwaar se dis bubbletjies
<Kilos> swaar
<Kilos> then banweed is definitlety the answer
<inetpro> thanks
<Kilos> yw
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> i think our res admins are smoking some hashesh
<zeref> eg: there are two types of single rooms: small and Extra large?
<zeref> sharing rooms: small, medium and large????
<Kilos> hello nlsthzn hows ya
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> I am good and you?
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> flu wearing out
<nlsthzn> glad to hear
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> Kilos: raining by you as well?
<Kilos> yeah just had about 3 mm
<inetpro> small hail just came down here in the city for just about a minute or less
<Kilos> bmg505, have you hams got a way of checking if someone is still alive
<Kilos> old hams i mean
<Kilos> ZS5RX
<inetpro> Kilos: what are you talking about?
<Kilos> amateaur radio peeps
<Kilos> called hams
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> dunno why its called amateur radio. the mostly clued up guys
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> cq? cq?
<Kerbero> ds zs1jpm
<Kerbero> Kilos, don't really know
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> cq dx
<Kerbero> but if a quy goes silent key (euphemism for dead) it is published in the radio ZS
<Kilos> brings back memories from way back then
<zeref> hmmm
<Kilos> Kerbero, you one too?
<Kilos> goodness me
<Kerbero> jip
<Kerbero> from there the "ds zs1jpm"
<Kerbero> if i have the sintax correnct now
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> so look inna book sometime and see if ZS5RX is still alive please
<Kerbero> yeah i had the sintax wrong
<Kerbero> *de
<Kerbero> de zs1jpm
<Kilos> he must be a real ballie by now
<Kerbero> ok
<Kilos> ty
<Kerbero> http://www.sarl.org.za/callresponse.asp?Callsign=ZS6RX
<Kerbero> it would seem so yes
<Kerbero> zs6rx is his new call sign
<Kilos> thats 6 no 5
<Kilos> he was in natal
<Kilos> near where magespawn is now
<Kerbero> Old Callsign = ZS5RX, New Callsign = ZS6RX
<Kerbero> according to the database
<Kilos> oh my goodness how can they change it
<Kilos> do they change if you move
<Kilos> wow the internet clever hey
<Kerbero> yes
<Kerbero> different number for almost every province
<Kilos> pity they dont give an email addy for him
<Kerbero> i am 1 as i am in the western cape
<Kilos> 6 must be tvl
<Kerbero> maar hulle gee die posadres, so is dit nie genoeg nie?
<Kilos> waar
<Kilos> wag ek lees mooi weer
<Kilos> o ja
<Kilos> epos beter. slakke pos baie werk
<Kilos> nou sous dit hier
<Kerbero> pap en sous
<Kerbero> seker darm nie so erg soos in new york nie
<Kilos> nee dit lyk sleg daar
<Kilos> 7 mm in 10 mins
<Kilos> lekker for us
<Kilos> must be by goosies place now
<Kilos> blew that way
<Kilos> gonna water his dubbeltjies
<zeref> dmesg
<Kilos> wow im still getting feedback on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/848164
<Kilos> auto connect still not sorted in 12.04
<Kilos> they say the workaround im using is ok but not good enough
<Kilos> its supposed to work
<Kilos> hey tumbleweed where you now?
<inetpro> Kilos: I guess he is in Copenhagen, Denmark
<Kilos> whew globetrotter
<inetpro> Ubuntu Developer Summit (UDS) 29 Oct - 1 Nov 
<Kilos> gee i hope they fix the nm
<Kilos> was a poor show on 12.04
<inetpro> programme for today: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/2012-10-30/
<kbmonkey> hello
<tumbleweed> Kilos: yeah, copenhagen
<Kilos> enjoy tumbleweed 
<kbmonkey> how is it going Kilos and tumbleweed ?
<Kilos> hi there kbmonkey wb
<Kilos> im ok ty and you
<Kilos> the weed far away
<Kilos> copenhagen
<Kilos> dev week
<kbmonkey> its a good thing they have irc there too ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he got a fancy fone with ubuntu on
<kbmonkey> *jealous face*
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you well kbmonkey ?
<Kilos> you really gotta sort that job of yours out so you get irc anytime
<kbmonkey> yes Kilos. but it does not feel there is enough time in the day to play on linux ;)
<Kilos> what kinda geek are you
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tough in africa
<kbmonkey> they went on to some hosted proxy so now everything is blocked :(
<Kilos> hack it
<Kilos> or bypass it
<kbmonkey> the building has some radiation-proof shielding so not even phone can get online
<Kilos> hmm
<kbmonkey> *probably bad signal but that sounds cooler
<charlvn> D
<charlvn> :D
<Kilos> run your own cable out ore use lotsa blueteeth things
<charlvn> radiation proof shielding... i was about to ask where you work :)
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> for which government installation are you at
<kbmonkey> the one where all the aliens work ;)
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> ET fone home
<kbmonkey> et fone irc
<kbmonkey> hey wasn't ET a monkey?!
<Kilos> no man he was an alien
<Kilos> Hodgestar, did you win with 12.10?
<Kilos> ya Banlam bakuman wen julle
<Kilos> ya/ja
<Kilos> daai ding
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: not bad at all
<Kilos> hehe superfly i have 0AD running but very slow. cpu set to 3.2g and 1.5gB ram
<Kilos> what kinda pc does it wanna see
<superfly> Kilos: probably something with a better graphics card
<Kilos> got that nvidia fx 5500
<superfly> Kilos: see if you can go into the settings and lower the graphics
<superfly> hrm... that should be OK
<superfly> Kilos: using the proprietary drivers?
<Kilos> yip nvidia 173
<Kilos> the settings button doesnt give much . check blocks for shadows etc. tried them all
<Kilos> maybe looking in wrong place
<Kilos> but seems a lot like aoe and i think i will enjoy it
<Hodgestar> Kilos: Mediumly. I'm using Gnome Shell at the moment.
<Hodgestar> Kilos: It's been okay so far.
<Kilos> lol Hodgestar you also not a unity fan
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im getting used to it
<Hodgestar> I'm fine with the concept of Unity, it's just the execution that I'm unhappy with.
<Kilos> the dash thing
<Kilos> it is a bit wasteful timewise needing to click twice what used to be 1 click
<Kilos> but they must have a plan in mind
<Kilos> so will follow and see
<Kilos> wbb
<smileE17> hi :)
<zeref> hurrmmmmm
<smileE17> hi oom kilos :p
<Kilos> hi smileE17 
<smileE17> do you like 'oom kilos' or should i just say 'kilos' :
<smileE17> :p
<Kilos> lol doesnt matter to me laddy
<Kilos> you all my friends
<smileE17> okay :)
<charlvn> good evening
<charlvn> hi smileE17, Kilos, zeref, Hodgestar 
<Kilos> its part of our culture/upbringing in south africa
<smileE17> hi charlvn :D
<Kilos> if someone is 10 years or more older than you you call him oom/uncle
<smileE17> Kilos: should I take news24 for truuth? :p
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> news24?
<charlvn> smileE17: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ballie
<zeref> smileE17: depends
<Kilos> lol
<smileE17> thank you, charlvn :)
<charlvn> smileE17: i'm saying this under correction but afaik the news in south africa is government censored
<Kilos> mosdtyly ya
<charlvn> smileE17: i look at international media more for objective news about south africa
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> mostly
<smileE17> charlvn: what about todays news article at news24 about the percentages of white/black/other people?
<charlvn> smileE17: for example: http://youtu.be/YUGiKFDfW_4
<smileE17> See http://afrikaans.news24.com/Suid-Afrika/Nuus/Byna-80-van-SA-bevolking-is-swart-20121030
<Kilos> thats about right
<smileE17> Okay :)
<Kilos> whites are in the minority
<charlvn> smileE17: the authority on those matters is: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statistics_South_Africa
 * smileE17 is in the minority :(
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> from the wikipedia article: "Statistics South Africa has been criticized for not producing accurate figures on immigration[2] and inflation.[3]"
<charlvn> but that on its own doesn't say much
<smileE17> well they just aren't too well organised, I think :p
<charlvn> smileE17: also see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_South_Africa#Racial_groups
<smileE17> otherwise they could produce those numbers
<smileE17> charlvn: thank you, you are very kind :)
<charlvn> not 100% sure about accuracy but 80% sounds about right to me
<Kilos> maybe more. last i heard we were under 4 mill
<Kilos> and total over 40 mill
<charlvn> well that's about 10% whites, but that makes sense
<charlvn> there is about 10% of non-whites non-blacks
<Kilos> quite a few indians in between
<charlvn> mostly the so-called "coloureds" and indians yes
<smileE17> :)
<smileE17> how did your day go, Kilos & charlvn ? :)
<charlvn> good good, very productive actually
<Kilos> good ty smileE17 
<Kilos> just 0AD is slow
<Kilos> will look into it next month
<charlvn> 0AD?
<Kilos> zero AD
<Kilos> game in repos
<charlvn> ah ok
<charlvn> never played it
<Kilos> like aoe
<charlvn> brb
<Kilos> actually looks promising
<smileE17> charlvn: what did you do today? :p
<Kilos> he worked
<smileE17> Kilos: have you tried to play it? :P
<Kilos> yip smileE17 
<Kilos> very slow
<smileE17> that's sad. how was the story line?
<Kilos> like AOE3 on slow pc
<Kilos> looks good. lotsa options
<smileE17> open source? :)
<Kilos> will work out how to get to their irc channel next month
<Kilos> ya in ubuntu repos
<Kilos> wait ill get you a link
<Kilos> http://wildfiregames.com/0ad/
 * smileE17 looks :P
<smileE17> (with SeaMonkey o.O)
<smileE17> Looks good :p
<smileE17> => http://www.muktware.com/4709/how-nexus-10-beats-ipad-and-microsoft-surface :p lol, android is just better
<smileE17> :p
<Kilos> yeah once i sort the speed i think i will enjoy it
<smileE17> I rarely play games :p but yeah, they can be good and they can be worse
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> good for passing time when you trying to stretch data
<smileE17> Well I edit articles on wikipedia when I don't know what to do
<smileE17> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> smileE17: i did some web service related stuff with jdeveloper today - i also made this customised splash screen: http://i.imgur.com/ma8R9.png
<charlvn> that after having a few weird bugs with the built-in version control
<smileE17> It's "laughfull" :P
<smileE17> :)
<charlvn> :)
<smileE17> how do you say "laughfull" in good English? :p
<Kilos> laughable
<charlvn> not sure, i think they just say it's "very funny"
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> hilarious
<smileE17> okay :)
<smileE17> thanks
<charlvn> ok i'm going to buy a pizza now and then watch the new episode of mädchen und panzer
<charlvn> bbl :)
<Kilos> lol
<smileE17> delicious :D
<charlvn> ok i got a pizza calzone but i forgot to order extra neushoorn :D
<charlvn> smileE17: here is mandatory cultural education for you: http://youtu.be/ODR_Bz6dP_c http://youtu.be/dW8F9WhOpRs http://youtu.be/RVdy4kaUbh8
<charlvn> there is also some rhinohorn in there
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<charlvn> hi inetpro 
<smileE17> I'll watch it later, charlvn :p
<charlvn> it's 90 minutes so when you have time :P
<Kilos> what you punishing him with charlvn ?
<charlvn> Kilos: here comes UNTAG :P
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> the rhinohorn got me going
<charlvn> :D
<charlvn> ok bbl
<Kilos> k
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MMList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://paste.ubuntu.com || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 19 Nov 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/UejbQy || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^... Happy?
<Kilos> hmmm well done inetpro 
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> ty very much
<inetpro> groot plesier oom
<Kilos> Maaz, seen magespawn 
<Maaz> Kilos: magespawn was last seen 4 days, 2 hours, 50 minutes and 16 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-10-26 09:17:47 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2012-10-18 04:49:47 PDT
<Kilos> wow he is getting outa hand
<smileE17> how do I say "handled" in afrikaans? "Afgehandel"?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg_h 
<smileE17> http://af.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bespreking:1._FC_Heidenheim_1846 :D
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<magtie> hi kilos
<Kilos> night owls all of you
<inetpro> smileE17: context?
<smileE17> inetpro: well I fixed a broken link :p
<smileE17> error 404, you know :)
<smileE17> (actually, I didn't fix anything. It was already done)
<inetpro> smileE17: ahh. Maak sin.
<Kilos> smileE17, saying the matter has been handled is
<Kilos> die saak is afgehandel
<smileE17> Maak sin? :p
<Kilos> reg ne inetpro ?
<smileE17> moet ek 'n sin maak? :p
<inetpro> smileE17: makes sense
<Kilos> maak sin meens makes sense
<Kilos> means
<smileE17> aha. :)
<Kilos> sin=sense+sentence
<smileE17> ;)
<inetpro> maak zin
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> dont confuss him now
<inetpro> lol
<charlvn> in dutch you say "het klopt" if it makes sense
<Trixar_za> http://trixarian.net/BlueBulls.jpg
<Trixar_za> Such a shame they fixed that
<Trixar_za> :(
<charlvn> Trixar_za: awesome!!!
<charlvn> if you say "ik heb er zin in" it means i would want to do it / like it
<charlvn> a little different meaning :)
<Kilos> ok peeps. sleep tight
<smileE17> jaa :p het maakt zin :p
<charlvn> nn Kilos 
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<smileE17> @ charlvn :p
<smileE17> goodnight Kilos :)
<charlvn> lol smileE17 
 * Kilos waves
 * smileE17 waves back
 * smileE17 leaves too
<smileE17> bye
<smileE17> :)
<charlvn> ciao smileE17 
<charlvn> me three
<charlvn> nn all
<Vince-0> bed time whoot!
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-31
<Kilos> morning geeks
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> hello
<mazal> Môre almal , morning all
<Kilos> dag mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> goed dankie en daar?
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg 
<mazal> Raasie baie nie , maar net besig :P
<SmilyBorg> Morning :-)
<mazal> Morning SmilyBorg 
<Kilos> :-)>
<Kilos> hard work making smiley things
<mazal> I have a question re /var/cache/apt/archives
<mazal> Scenario:
<Kilos> what about them
<mazal> Fully updated 12.04 with loads of 3rd party apps installed
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> All .debs in that folder backed up
<mazal> Now
<mazal> If I format and install a 12.10 pc
<mazal> Copy that debs to that location
<mazal> And run all my install commands
<mazal> Will it install everything from that cache ?
<Kilos> no good. packs are release related if im not mistaken
<mazal> The 12.10 pc is not on internet
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> you mean the 12.10 archives
<mazal> I can't see any release info in the packages
<Kilos> you need to get the first apt-get-update
<mazal> I thought it might work
<Kilos> that also looks whats in archives to see what you got
<mazal> I think I need to try this
<Kilos> you can use a cell to connect just for the first update
<mazal> You see , because off all the time and data it takes for a new build I only use LTS and this keeps me away from always using the latest version
<mazal> I am trying to get past this issue with Ubuntu
<Kilos> every release has its own packages
<mazal> I have way over 1gig of apt-get's to do on a new install
<mazal> And it takes too long and too much data
<Kilos> yip i know the feeling
<mazal> So you think it won't work Kilos ?
<Kilos> if your archives are for 12.04 they wont work on 12.10
<mazal> :-(
 * Kilos cries as well
<mazal> But won't the 3rd party apps at least work ?
<Kilos> even synaptic and software centre and update manager need the apt-get update or a reload from themselves to see whats available and whats in archives
<mazal> For example , things like Thunderbird , Firefox , Handbrake etc. is the same version in 12.04 and 12.10 ?
<superfly> morning people
<Kilos> hi superfly am i right here?
<superfly> Kilos: yes, you are.
<Kilos> mazal, what mobile service are you using?
<Kilos> 8ta has a 2gB+1gB bundle for R149 and only deduct R146
<mazal> I am om ADSL Kilos , but only 384k
<Kilos> 1gB is after 23.00
<mazal> I literaly takes me up to 3 nights just for a install
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> I'm trying to get past the time factor
<mazal> Yeah , just the multimedia is 400mb , and 384k that takes hours
<mazal> Then I only did multimedia support and haven't even started with other apps I use
<superfly> mazal: hasn't yours been upgraded to 1Mbps yet? I though Telkom was done with those upgrades
<Kilos> i never get over 400kB/s but install from scratch and it only takes a few hours to get upgraded
<mazal> Nope , we still on 384k , they are lying
<mazal> as usual
<sakhi> Morning
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<Kilos> mazal, complain to their CEO
<Kilos> they fixed my 8ta in 3 days if i member right
<mazal> I wonder if there is an email adres or something that I can send mail and enquire
<Kilos> yes i found one somewhere
<mazal> Back when I was on 4mb I also did a machine in a few hours. But now , oi
<Kilos> their ceo is also on twitter
<Kilos> http://my.8ta.com/mobile-web/
<mazal> 8ta not an option for me , no signal
<mazal> Same with 3g
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> http://www.ceoemail.com/african-companies.php
<mazal> I tested a friends 8ta at my house and it was so slow that it couldn't even open speedtest to test LOL
<Kilos> look in there for telkoms ceo mail addy
<mazal> Ta Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> http://www.telkom.co.za/about_us/mediacentre/press_release/articles/2011/article_1036.html
<Kilos> http://www.telkom.co.za/emailcontact/home.htm
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hopefully one of them has his addy
<Kilos> oh mazal on 8ta you actually have to fone them and they activate your sim card to do 3g
<Kilos> sims not active by default
<mazal> M friends 8ta was fully functional Kilos
<mazal> At his house it runs fast , so the problem is signal at my place
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> Ek bly in 'n klein plekkie jong :P
<Kilos> then you have 2 options with them. one is to ask for them to upgrade the closest tower or build another one closer
<mazal> Cullinan
<Kilos> they are actually very helpful
<Kilos> yeah but cullinan must see a tower if there are any on the hills surrounding pta
<Kilos> yo kodez 
<kodez> uncle Kilos
<mazal> I got a page that you can send a "product enquiry"
<mazal> So I send an enquiry there. Will see what they reply. In my experience Telkom doesn't have good customer service at all. So will see what they reply
<Kilos> they were more helpful for me than the other providers
<Kilos> i think inetpro also has good reports about them
<Kilos> they are trying ha to compete with voda mtn cellc etc
<Kilos> hard
<Kilos> they even advertise on the idiot box that if you get an adsl line you get a free 8ta 3g modem 
<mazal> Idiot box ?
<Kilos> tv
<mazal> LOL ok , have to agree on that one lol
<Kilos> has anyone got an idea if emails work to fax addresses
<Kilos> addy looks very similar to an email addy
<Kilos>  Fax:  zs6pjh@telkomsa.net
<Symmetria> hahahhhaahhahahhahahhahha
<Symmetria> syria claimed responsibility
<Symmetria> for hurricane sandy
<Symmetria> thats some hilarious crap right there
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> they made it using highly advanced technology
<Symmetria> rotfl
<Kilos> Symmetria, any luck with getting us any space onna host yet?
<Kilos> hmm impatient
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Banlam> sugar, pfft
<inetpro> good mornings everyone and Kilos
<Kilos> you allergic to sugar Banlam ?
<Banlam> lol no
<Banlam> i like sugar
<Banlam> just not in my coffee
<Kilos> oh my bitter coffee sucks
<Kilos> i use double the sugar in coffee i use in tea
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, with sugar
<Maaz> Help yourself outa the sugar pot
<Kilos> see Banlam he doesnt put sugar in
<Banlam> i know :) he said we must come with the correct amount of sugar
<Banlam> so i said "pfft sugar"
<Kilos> thats in tea man
<Kilos> oh my 
<Kilos> sorry i just read
<Banlam> :)
<Kilos> ai old age
<Kilos> or just plain stupidity could also be the prob
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charlvn> i can't believe this is actually in the wiktionary: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/googlewhore
<Kilos> lo charlvn 
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> haha should have googlepimp as well
<Kilos> those that always tell me google is my friend
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: No problem
<mazal> Lo charlvn 
<mazal> Maaz: Start frying steak
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<mazal> Maaz: Put on chips
<Maaz> mazal: Sorry...
<mazal> oi
<charlvn> hi mazal 
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> anybody's ubuntu just log off without any error messages?
<SmilyBorg> it's happened to me once or twice in the past. never found the cause though
<zeref> :-(
<zeref> I used to get gnome-seesion errors about memory unavaliable
<Kilos> lol i like to believe thats when a virus or hacker tried to get in
<zeref> but now nothing
<Kilos> so it cuts them off
<zeref> have to restart start to computer a couple of time before it's stable
<zeref> Kilos: lol
<Kilos> hehe
<SmilyBorg> that sounds more like a hardware issue to me
<Kilos> i had it often when using msn on pidgin
<zeref> SmilyBorg: I was thinking the same, but When I upgraded my hardware still got the same
<SmilyBorg> ouch
<SmilyBorg> when you say upgrade. what hardware was changed?
<zeref> mother and graphics
<SmilyBorg> so you used your old ram?
<zeref> oh and ram was changed to DDR3
<SmilyBorg> k
<SmilyBorg> odd that
<zeref> got a good deal 4GB DDR3 for R200 :)
<SmilyBorg> maybe bad power? minor power fluctuations can cause weird issues. Do you have a UPS?
<Kilos> yeah ddr3 seems the way to go
<Kilos> only mb and cpu cost
<zeref> SmilyBorg: nope
<SmilyBorg> looking forward to getting my new laptop on Friday. will just need to max out the ram with an extra 4GB dimm
<SmilyBorg> ram is so cheep these days
<zeref> one thing i did notice is that when i boot into windows, I get nvidia kernel error, with old and new GPU
<zeref> sooo.....
<SmilyBorg> hmm. tried a fresh install since upgrade?
<zeref> yep
<zeref> do you thinnk that another distro make a diff?
<zeref> *difference
<zeref> oh, still on 12.04 btw
<SmilyBorg> no. shouldn't make a difference. if you are seeing issues in windows and linux, it really points to hardware in my mind
<Kilos> zeref, maybe try upgrade the nvidia drivers on both systems
<tonberry352_> sounds like xorg crashing
<zeref> Kilos: for nvidia i use current
<zeref> dont like the current-latest
<Kilos> current didnt work here on 12.04
<zeref> tonberry352_: I suspected that, but when no errors are shown
<Kilos> had to use proprietry driver
<zeref> kind of hard to pinpoint
<zeref> Kilos: nvidia drivers are propriety
<Kilos> dont you see aditional drivers in dash
<Kilos> it shows what you need to do
<zeref> yebo oom :)
<Kilos> hehe
<zeref> just to check, error messages can be found in dmesg, syslog, and xsessions?
<zeref> seems stable now.....
<Symmetria> whoa, rodriguez is coming back to south africa
<mazal> Bye everyone
<mazal> God bless
<Kilos> cheers amz
<Kilos> you too
<Kilos> ty
<charlvn> mtnbusiness - that is the former verizon which was the former uunet right?
<Squirm> our internet is so slow today
<Squirm> :/
<SmilyBorg> charlvn: yeah, that sounds about right if memory serves me correctly
<charlvn> Squirm: what's up?
<charlvn> SmilyBorg: a long time ago i used to work for one of the service agents of mweb, back when they used the uunet backbone, the network was extremely stable
<charlvn> then they decided to move to IS and it pretty-much went down the drain :(
<charlvn> i think they decided to just build their own network after that
<SmilyBorg> sounds familiar
<charlvn> later in time i worked as a consultant for a different company and the manager of the company used to do consulting work for IS
<charlvn> he told me that IS had a culture of pushing their hardware and their network to the absolute limits
<charlvn> i never had much involvement with IS myself (at least not directly) but he wanted to avoid IS at all costs
<charlvn> we ended up using hetzner because they also used the verizon backbone (at the time)
<inetpro> eish!
<charlvn> there was one particular verizon router though, i think it was somewhere in johannesburg, and that one often introduced huge latency, it showed up clearly on traceroutes
<charlvn> not sure if it was a faulty router or network congestion problems but it took them months to sort out, and it was a core router
 * inetpro struggling today with users who think it should be normal to send messages with 600+ addresses in the TO field
<SmilyBorg> eish. I hate that
<inetpro> and when the PC gives a memory error when saving the message for record purposes it's the end of the world
<charlvn> inetpro: i have seen people do this quite often internally in companies but when the mail goes external (with all the addresses) it's quite ugly
<charlvn> that's strange, it shouldn't cause a memory error, should it?
<inetpro> well in Outlook it does
<charlvn> ah interesting
<inetpro> and I'm actually glad it does because somewhere this has to stop
<inetpro> simply crazy!
<charlvn> but exchange has mailing lists / groups of some kind that can be configured right?
<charlvn> most companies have those
<inetpro> but exchange groups is still not a mailing list type solution
<charlvn> no that's true
<inetpro> I say do it the proper way with a mailing list and allow users to subscribe and unsubscribe themselves
<charlvn> well it depends on the use case... for company-wide mails, exchange groups are perfect, but if subscription is optional, then a mailing list is the way to go
<inetpro> I think it depends on the number of users
<inetpro> groups are fine for small numbers
<inetpro> groups are also fine for internal only
<charlvn> well, i've seen exchange groups with hundreds or even thousands of members perform perfectly fine
<charlvn> but yeah it's meant for internal only, definitely
<inetpro> maintaining a database of users manually is fraught with human error
<charlvn> well, if you can, you definitely want to automate it
<Squirm> damn tired today
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> you ok magespawn ?
<magespawn> just slightly busy, and shop assistant-less
<magespawn> got to go again see you later
<Kilos> ok be well
<Kilos> Maaz, seen sflr
<Maaz> Kilos: sflr was last seen 1 month, 17 days, 6 hours, 35 minutes and 8 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-09-14 01:30:09 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-09-14 01:41:39 PDT
<Kilos> the sh1t
<superfly> Kilos: haai, oom! Sies!
<Kilos> skuus man superfly 
<Kilos> 1 1/2 months
<Kilos> hope hes still alive
<superfly> magespawn: you ever come right with that work query?
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> all well, cold better?
<Kilos> yes ty was a bad one
<Kilos> still a bit weak feels like
<nlsthzn> well glad you are feeling better uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello '-'
 * nlsthzn goes to play a game before bed... night
<Kilos> wbb
<smile> :)
<smile> brb :p
<KilosK> evening all
<KilosK> hi smileE17 
<smileE17> you are in KDE ;)
<KilosK> ya but now alert sound in xchat so gotta watch the screen
<KilosK> hehe
<KilosK> and i got it auto connection 3g
<KilosK> nuvimob, hoe gaan dit
<KilosK> jy is maar skaars ne
<smileE17> :P
<nuvimob> o/ hi oom 
<nuvimob> ja nee,  nou is ons sonder water ook
<smileE17> I always hate 3G on my cellphone :p so i would really hate it on my main computer
<smileE17> 3g is really too slow :p
<nuvimob> wetter het my fiets gesteel om weg te kom met al die koper krane buitekant asook die koper pype 
<KilosK> eish nuvimob het jy al geskyf of nog selle plek
<inetpro> nuvimob: sorry about your mongoose
<inetpro> good evening
<KilosK> lo inetpro 
<nuvimob> :-/ thanks inetpro 
<KilosK> eish nuvimob dis sleg
<inetpro> nuvimob: did you report it yet?
<nuvimob> so now we're without water, any water, because the geyser ran out too
<inetpro> eish!
<KilosK> eish
<nuvimob> inetpro yeah, the police left now now
<KilosK> hope geyser was switched off
<inetpro> nuvimob: I know the feeling
<nuvimob> geyser wasn't off oom kilos
<inetpro> nuvimob: now please make sure they put a plastic meter in there, otherwise it won't be long until the next one is gone
<KilosK> oh my then element will be blown too
<nuvimob> no,  they didn't steal the meter,  as it is a plastic one already 
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> unbelievable how desperate these thugs are behind copper
<nuvimob> moere :-( 
<KilosK> sorry to hear ugly news like this nuvimob 
<nuvimob> oh well
<inetpro> even at church they stole a very small piece of copper gas pipes
<KilosK> ai
<inetpro> luckily it didn't result in a big bang
<KilosK> we need some big bangs to blow these thieves to kingdom come
 * inetpro is poegaai
<inetpro> today went way to quickly
<KilosK> go have an early sleep
<inetpro> good idea
<inetpro> but way to early still
<KilosK> lol
<nuvimob> at least here is some wine left :P
<KilosK> lol
<KilosK> bath in it
<nuvimob> Ongelukkig is daar nie só baie nie oom kilos 
<KilosK> ai
<KilosK> inetpro, gaan slaap nou
<inetpro> KilosK: hoekom?
<KilosK> sodat jy more goed voel
<KilosK> jy word oud nou
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> KilosK: stadig maar seker is ek besig om weer asem te vang
<inetpro> maar geen stress, ek sal vroeg slaap
<KilosK> jy is amper by die ouderdom waar jy langs die bed n suurstof bottel aan hou
<KilosK> ek is darem daar verby
<KilosK> superfly, all good there?
<KilosK> night all. i go crash now so pc can rest
<KilosK> see you morrow
<KilosK> nag nuvimob moed hou seun
<smileE17> bye
<Kerbero> o/
<charlvn> good evening
<charlvn> hi Kerbero 
<Kerbero> bonsoir
<charlvn> konbanwa minasan
<charlvn> nn all
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-01
<sakhi> Morning
<inetpro> good morning sakhi
<inetpro> oh and good morning everyone else
<Kilos> morning guys and gals
<Squirm> morning
<magespawn> good morning y'all
<Kilos> hi magespawn all good?
<magespawn> yes and you?
<Kilos> yes ty just put 8ta 2+1 so good for a coupla months unless something funny happens
<Kilos> was down to 20mB
<Kilos> stressed some
<Kilos> but 8ta stupid like mtn. data goes till end of next calender month not 2 months from purchase date like voda
<Kilos> hiya Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> Well 8ta's cycles aren't so bad. I still have R125 'free airtime" until Saturday. My data is nearly up, so that's a good thing
<Kilos> yeah its just if i had got the 2+1 yesterday it would last 1 month and 1 day not 2 months
<Kilos> gotta get at month start
<Trixar_za> I'd probably burn through that deal in less than a month - knowing me
<Kilos> whew
<Trixar_za> Especially with the prospect that I could make 1200 USD
<Kilos> only downloading iso's uses mine
<Kilos> wow how?
<Kilos> you might have won thingie
<Kilos> i dont trust any of them. goosie always tells me read the fine print
<Kilos> hehe its too small for me to see
<Kilos> this bundle might struggle some as i wanna try 12.10
<Kilos> i wonder why they dropped the right click format option for usb devices on 12.04
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Haai Kilos
 * Kilos greets superfly too also as well
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> dag Kerbero Banlam bakuman 
<Kilos> Symmetria, you didnt answer me
 * Kilos cries
<magespawn> Kilos is there not someone who can download it for you
<Kilos> magespawn, im getting the dvd from our main chick but wanna try kubuntu and see if they fixed the little probs i have with it
<magespawn> ahh right
<Kilos> they say said sound will be fixed in quassel so then kde could be good for me
<Kilos> but still got maverick on other pc for the serious work
<superfly> Kilos: you want CDs/DVDs?
<Kilos> of kubuntu superfly ?
<Kilos> dvd please
<Kilos> got dvd on here
<superfly> Kilos: of whatever you want. Jy moet maar net sê and I'll organise
<Kilos> ai ty superfly would like a remastersys dvd of your kde
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> that up to date and got alla goodies installed
<inetpro> Kilos: wb
<inetpro> by the way, there is no difference between the timeframe of a prepaid bundle of Vodacom or 8ta, they all work together 
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> they all expire at the end of the next calendar month
<charlvn> hi Kilos, inetpro 
<inetpro> hi charlvn
<Kilos> no man inetpro voda is 2 months from date of purchse or have they changed that too
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> no what?
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Banlam> mybroadband did an article on this a month or two ago
<Banlam> everyone is different
<Banlam> vodacom is the most lenient
<inetpro> well, no they don't last 2 months from purchase and no they have not changed
<Banlam> ir is this data specificallty?
<Banlam> or
<inetpro> Banlam: data
<Kilos> oh yes used to be from date of purchase not just till end of next calender month
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> ok not arguing. use 8ta now
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<Kilos> but still member it was 2 months from date of purchase im sure
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Maaz, swine
<Maaz> If you call me names Kilos you will make you're own coffee and do your own googling!
 * inetpro have been using both Vodacom and 8ta prepaid for a long time now, they both expire at the end of the following month
<Kilos> have/has
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> I use Vodacom on me mobile and 8ta at home 
<Banlam> my memories aalign with inetpro
<inetpro> you should never buy at the end of the month!
<Kilos> starnge i member things like your data will expire on the 17th
<Kilos> strange
<Kilos> must really be going bonkers
<inetpro> Kilos: never
<inetpro> well not for a very long time
<Kilos> define very long
<inetpro> I don't know how long but never is just to long a time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have memories os saying voda lekker because its 2 months from purchase
 * inetpro 's memory is not long enough to even grok never
<Kilos> look in logs from 8.10 time
<Kilos> google is your friend
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but its fine, gang up on me i got broad shoulders
<inetpro> golden rule is to buy on the 1st of the month to get maximum value for money, until such time as they change the policy
<Kilos> ya but i came short so stretched last bit
<Kilos> hi drussell tumbleweed i hope the right click format option for usb devices is gonna return
<drussell> Kilos: from the launcher?
<drussell> Kilos: btw, hiya from UDS in copenhagen :oD
<superfly> hiya drussell! :-)
<inetpro> drussell: wb
<drussell> superfly: hiya :o)
<drussell> inetpro: thx :o)
<Kilos> nope on maverick you could right click a mounted device and format with a name in place of new volume
<tumbleweed> drussell: ohi. I'm in B3-M1
<inetpro> drussell: how many people attending this time around?
<drussell> tumbleweed: hehe I'm in B3-M8 in an xorg session
<drussell> inetpro: over 500 afaik
<tumbleweed> ah, we're just giving mlankhorst xorg upload rights
<drussell> tumbleweed: cool
<Kilos> or even from the launcher would be nice drussell not just safely remove
<Kilos> hehe yeah i saw your info here dave@conference etc
 * Kilos loves xchat
<Kilos> tumbles doesnt change his info
<Kilos> we gotta smell where he is
<Kilos> SmilyBorg, did you say hey there this morning
<Kilos> ?
 * Kilos forgets , these peeps chat so much
<SmilyBorg> Hey
<SmilyBorg> sorry, been rather busy
<Kilos> you forgiven
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello
<Cantide> i am CanStudy right now actually
<Cantide> '-'
<Kilos> good lad
<charlvn> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> i have an exam in 2 hours
<Cantide> so i'm preparing for it 'ㅁ'
<Kilos> good luck
<Cantide> thanks :)
<charlvn> Cantide: ganbatte ne!
<Cantide> arigatougozaimasuuu
<Cantide> time to go actually ;_;
<Cantide> 후후후후
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi Squirm where you been
<Squirm> around
<Kilos> ah
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi Squirm
<psydroid> hi Ludo
<psydroid> hi everyone
<Squirm> hi psydroid 
<Squirm> yeah Kilos, kind of busy, etc
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> lol i just thought seeing as you said hi again you came back from somewhere
<Kilos> ludo is a lurker
<Kilos> mostly
<inetpro> Kilos: eh.... I think you chased him out of here now
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i think he has chatted once
<Kilos> to me anyway
<Kilos> maybe im distracting him
<Kilos> hell be back
<psydroid> hi inetpro
<psydroid> or not
<inetpro> psydroid: wb
<psydroid> ty
<Kilos> na lurker are nosy peeps
<psydroid> haha
<Kilos> why go to a movie if you not gonna watch
<charlvn> lol no he just got a ping timeout
<Kilos> ah for the popcorn
<charlvn> his connection not so good
<charlvn> hi psydroid, long time no speak to
<psydroid> hi charlvn, yeah, I've been pretty busy lately
<charlvn> no problem, i had that a month or two ago, was pretty scarce myself
<Kilos> Superhuman, at least once a week you gotta say something exciting
<charlvn> i got a new apartment that i needed to move into, had to paint the whole place out, get a floor in, etc
<Superhuman> something exciting
<charlvn> then move all my stuff... lol
<psydroid> yeah
<superfly> ohi Superhuman
<Kilos> like hi all im still standing
<charlvn> hi Superhuman 
<Kilos> yeah yeah yeah
<Superhuman> hey superfly
<charlvn> Kilos: yup
<Superhuman> hi charlvn
<Kilos> see you are a popular oldie
<psydroid> I'm preparing a move to another country, so finishing things here and preparing for a job hunt is most of what occupies my time
<psydroid> hi superfly
<psydroid> hi Superhuman
<superfly> ohi psydroid
<charlvn> psydroid: oh wow! you are living in the netherlands now right?
<Superhuman> hi psydroid
<charlvn> well you have a telfort ip so unless it's a vpn :)
 * Superhuman thinks charlvn is spying on us all
<charlvn> Superhuman: no i use irssi so i see the hostnames of people joining / leaving :)
<charlvn> i irc through my server so nobody can see where i am :P
<charlvn> not that i care in any case
 * Superhuman quassels through a server in Germany
<psydroid> charlvn, yes, I'm planning to move to Poland, if not permanently as in forever then at least temporarily
<Kilos> whats in poland thats the attraction psydroid 
<Kilos> poles
<Kilos> we plant them here for fencing
<psydroid> poles are definitely a major attraction
<charlvn> lol Kilos 
<charlvn> psydroid: interesting, never been to poland myself
<charlvn> Superhuman: same here, i have a vps at hetzner
<charlvn> except i use ssh+irssi+screen instead of quassel
<charlvn> psydroid: i always heard poland was a fairly poor country with terrible bandwidth
<charlvn> psydroid: not sure if that is still the case but i have seen some amazing pictures from there
<charlvn> psydroid: i heard some good things about linux desktops being sold there being quite a normal thing
<Superhuman> charlvn: can't have worse bandwidth that here...I'm sure they have fibre at least
<psydroid> charlvn, I was there this summer, it's fairly poor but it's not like completely uncivilised and the country looks pretty nice indeed
<charlvn> psydroid: yeah that sounds about right... i know some poles, good people\
<charlvn> some very educated people there as well, not stupid at all
<Superhuman> We do some coding outsourcing to a Polish company...no complaints from our side.
<psydroid> charlvn, the people there have been very good to me, even when I was out of money and didn't speak the language, I can't say much bad about them
<charlvn> Superhuman: south africa doesn't have fibre? i used to work for an mweb service provider, we had fibre running right into the office from telkom
<charlvn> and this was like 8 years ago
<charlvn> psydroid: sounds good, people in poorer countries often have a lot more of a caring attitude towards others, in rich countries people seem to have an f-you attitude
<Superhuman> yeah, but most European nations have fibre to the homes
<charlvn> Superhuman: that's BS - i do not have fibre in my home and i live in a "wealthy" eu country
<charlvn> Superhuman: not sure where you heard that... but i have to say, a lot of homes do in fact have fibre to the home in NL at least
<Superhuman> that's why I said most
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> Superhuman: NL is one of the better connected countries in europe so if it's not even that common here yet i doubt it would be in the rest of europe
<Kilos> inetpro, have you sprayed your banweed yet
<charlvn> Superhuman: the well connected countries are mostly in northern europe and scandinavia
<Superhuman> ah ok
<Kilos> it works slowly from the leaves back
<Kilos> where the vikings come from
<Kilos> ?
<charlvn> Kilos: norway, supposedly
<charlvn> but norway is also a super-wealthy non-EU country
<charlvn> they have gas they pump out of the north sea
<Superhuman> Vikings came from Norway and Northern Germany. When it was called Celtic-Germany (if I remember my ancient history well enough)
<Kilos> same celts that went to ireland?
<psydroid> and originally came from a region in South East Europe and Asia Minor
<charlvn> Superhuman: makes sense, schleswig-holstein mostly
<Kilos> holstein is where cows come from
<charlvn> cows?
<psydroid> I was there this summer too
<charlvn> i hope you're not referring to the women :)
<Kilos> those you milk methinks
<psydroid> on my way to Denmark
<Kilos> oh no friesland
<charlvn> oh my goodness, i _really_ hope you're not referring to the women now :D
<psydroid> hahaha
<charlvn> Kilos: yes the fresians are largely farmers
<Kilos> lol
<psydroid> they are nice too :D
<charlvn> not very well liked in the rest of NL though
<Kilos> and great horses charlvn 
<Kilos> had a friesian stallion once
<Kilos> somewhere that holstein still sticks to milk cows as well
<Kilos> maybe they purified the friesland cows to produce more
<Kilos> watery milk not lekker like jerseys
<Kilos> but good for peeps who sit in front of a pc all day so they dont get too fat
 * Superhuman doesn't sit in front of a pc all day, most of the time I scream at the screen and throw stuff around
<Superhuman> good exercise, for you and your fellow office workers (mostly keeps their reaction times good)
<inetpro> Superhuman: wb
<Superhuman> hey inetpro
 * inetpro with the super{human,fly} both awake now has to be careful with super[tab]
 * Superhuman is off (half day for Doc visit)
<Kilos> hehe
<psydroid> charlvn, I had actually been thinking of going to Norway but as usual something came in between that compelled me to move to Poland instead, otherwise I wouldn't have thought of going to live there
<magespawn> Superhuman: some body throw something and your reaction not quick enough?
<psydroid> hello magespawn
<magespawn> hey psydroid
<mazal> elo all
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Middag oom Kilos
<mazal> I haven't heard anything back from my query from Telkom. BUT , oddly enough , last night when I got home I wanted to send mail and my isp wasn't working again
<mazal> This forced me to get into the router , same as Monday , and my eye caught that my router is at 1mb
<mazal> Can you believe it. Just yesterday we talked about it and this must have happened Tuesday or yesterday
<Squirm> mazal: we were upgraded to 1Mb about 2 weeks ago
<mazal> Well it looks like mine happened yesterday , but my work line is still 384k ???
<mazal> So they might be busy now with our exchange , from what I can see at my side that is
<mazal> So this gives me a little bit more courage to go over to 1.10
<mazal> 12.10 even
<mazal> Just need a build pc now , I never build on my main machine
<mazal> So gonna try the install to usb thing
<charlvn> ok back, sorry had lunch in between :)
<charlvn> psydroid: makes sense, as long as you can find work and a place to live, you can live anywhere for a while right?
<charlvn> psydroid: it's fun to get experiences in different countries / cultures / languages
<mazal> Apart from Gimp , what would you guys recommend to use for basic pics work (copying and pasting etc.) ?
<magespawn> Inkscape, maybe?
<mazal> Will look into that one ta
<mazal> Bye all
<mazal> God bless
<superfly> magespawn: I wouldn't use inkscape
<magespawn> was the only other i use regularly
<superfly> Maaz: tell mazal you can try showfoto which is an offshoot of Digikam
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<charlvn> wow nice, you can buy a .eu domain for 1 euro!
<charlvn> just bought one :)
<charlvn> sorry, completely OT for this channel i guess :)
<magespawn> where charlvn?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> charlvn, what does one do with a domain
<Kilos> no energy to google
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, grandpas please
<Maaz> Kilos: Go get it yourself!
<Kilos> grr
<superfly> Kilos: you put a website on it/behind it
<Kilos> oh ty superfly like the sites yola supply
<Kilos> is that a domain
<superfly> Kilos: a domain is the URL of the site
<superfly> ubuntu-za.org is a domain (or rather, a domain name)
<Kilos> oh
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charlvn> magespawn: https://www.transip.nl/
<charlvn> Kilos: you can host a website or receive email, run an irc server, etc at a nice hostname of your choosing
<charlvn> Kilos: providing it's available for registration, of course :)
<charlvn> sorry only read superfly's reply now
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<magtie> Hi Kilos & All
<charlvn> hi magespawn 
<charlvn> gah
<charlvn> hi magtie 
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<charlvn> sorry magespawn, autocomplete fail :)
<magespawn> no worries
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> Maaz, with rusks
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's in the cupboard Kilos help yourself
<Kilos> ty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, baie dankie
<Maaz> Plesier Kilos
<magespawn> looks like we may be getting more rain again
<magespawn> charlvn that about what you pay for a domain from google apps
<magespawn> through enom or godaddy
<charlvn> magespawn: 1 euro? that's the cheapest i've ever seen a .eu as yet
<charlvn> magespawn: i paid about 10 dollar to renew my mom's .com domain recently via godaddy
<magespawn> i was working on the sa exchange rate
<charlvn> magespawn: ??
<magespawn> sorry 1 euro not ten my mistake
<charlvn> magespawn: it's about R11,21 according to google
<charlvn> np
<magespawn> for some reason my brain worked on 10 euro
<psydroid> charlvn, I usually adapt quickly and am not bad at learning languages so I guess being in a state of motion comes natural to me :)
<charlvn> l8r
<Kilos> toods
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> hmm
<Kilos> you home magespawn ?
<Kilos> evening magtie 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly 
 * superfly is home, with new brakes on his car, but the grinding sound still there
<Kilos> can you pin point where
<Kilos> which wheeel?
<Kilos> evening SmilyBorg_h 
<Kilos> wheel too superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: front left
<superfly> (if you're sitting in the car)
<Kilos> all the time while going straight or mainly when turning to one side superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: all the time
<Kilos> maybe wheel bearings
<Kilos> can you jack it up and spin that wheel
<Kilos> maybe something too close to rim or so
<superfly> it only really makes that sound when it gets to 50kph
<superfly> I'm taking the car in on Monday again, I'll make sure he knows about it
<SmilyBorg_h> hey all
<superfly> hi SmilyBorg
<Kilos> methinks wheel bearing superfly ,  
<Kilos> they get noisier as they get worse till the grind all the time
<Kilos> get worse after 50
<superfly> Kilos: I'll make sure the mechanic knows about it. He didn't driver the car far or fast enough today to hear it
<Kilos> haha how do you eat an elephant
<Kilos> bite by bite
<Trixar_za> Somebody just watched 7de Laan
<Trixar_za> I always find it funny how everybody in a series or soapy end up knowing and using the same sayings
<Trixar_za> Bad writing I suppose
<Cantide> Trixar_za, are you South African?
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i take that back
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> i thought i was looking at another channel -.- where few South Africans lurk
<Trixar_za> Yes Cantide, I'm South African :P
<Cantide> :p
<Trixar_za> Gerrit Engelbrecht
<Trixar_za> Ek hoor daar is 'n nuwe seksposisie genaamd SHARKS; jy le die heeltyd bo en kom dan 2de hahaha <--- Bwahahaha
<Cantide> hahahahahaha
<Cantide> ouch
<Cantide> I am from Durban, so that cut deep :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you also watch Trixar_za ?
<Trixar_za> Yes
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> so you clever guys. i have a partition that should be /storage but somehow ended up as /_storage
<Kilos> is there a way to rename it? 
<Kilos> or format as /storage
<Kilos> they killed the right click format option
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> in unity this is
<Kilos> if one formats it now it changes the uuid i think then there more probs
<Kilos> uid or uuid
<Kilos> daai ding
<Kilos> gparted only gives the option of adding a label
<Trixar_za> umount it and then mount it again?
<Kilos> how will that change the _
<Trixar_za> Well if it's label is storage and it added the _ before it because of some issue, then remounting it should change it to /storage again/
<Trixar_za> again.*
<Trixar_za> And... instantly I think of regular expression
<Kilos> ok ill try that ty
<Kilos> mount is stupid
<Kilos> wants to find it in fstab
<Kilos> mount: can't find /media/storage in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Kilos> mount: can't find /media/_storage in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Kilos> gui mounts after hunting
<Kilos> when mounted from home it shows as /media/storage but cant use it unless the /_storage is used
<Kilos> gparted showed that quirk
<Trixar_za> Weird :/
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> thats my life on pcs. if it can go wrong it will
<Kilos> helped with the learning curve though
<smileE17> hallo :D
<Kilos> hi smileE17 
<smileE17> I made a lot of "update" edits to software articles on wikipedia today :)
<smileE17> it was needed :P
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> whats an update edit
<Kilos> to fix edits that werent right to start with?
<smileE17> Kilos: no :) to correct 'current' version numbers :)
<Kilos> ah
<smileE17> if firefox article is at 14.0, i edit it to say: latest version is 16.0
<smileE17> :)
<Kilos> that one good thing about kubuntu. no firefox updating every 2 weeks
<smileE17> yeaah ;)
<smileE17> :p
<inetpro> Kilos: where do you get that from?
<Kilos> what inetpro ?
<inetpro> 01/11 20:20:53 <Kilos> that one good thing about kubuntu. no firefox updating every 2 weeks
<inetpro> kubuntu uses the same repositories
<Kilos> isnt firefox something you have to manually install
<Kilos> defaultwise i mean
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> my kde uses some other browser and opera
<inetpro> but who would not want to install firefox?
<Kilos> me
<inetpro> it's still the best browser out there
<Kilos> even removed in unity
<smileE17> it's default in the standard ubuntu, Kilos :p
<Kilos> ya thats why i remove it
<smileE17> :(
<smileE17> just disable the updates :p
<Kilos> lol
<smileE17> it's in about:config, I think :)
<smileE17> btw, Midori is also a nice browser :p
<Kilos> no opera works good enough for what i do
<Kilos> ya i used midori before and ephany
<Kilos> epiphany
<Kilos> opera is lekker. some sites think im onna mobile device
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> maverick had some beautiful screensavers hey
<Kilos> inetpro, you work with winsucks pcs. can i download the nvidia fx5500 driver here then take it to xp and install?
<inetpro> Kilos: nee ek werk nie regtig met MS Windows nie
<Kilos> bang to go online with xp without wasting data on firewalls and antivirusses first
<inetpro> net af en toe waar ek uithelp
<Kilos> o is werk rekenaars linux ook?
<inetpro> maar ek probeer wegbly so vêr as moontlik
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> superfly, ^^
<inetpro> servers meestal, FreeBSD, Ubuntu, Solaris...
<superfly> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> doen jy servers en admin 
<Kilos>  can i download the nvidia fx5500 driver here then take it to xp and install?
<Kilos> cant even play AOE3 on it
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> Kilos: jy moet net seker maak dit is presies die regte drywer 
<Kilos> oh not this one?
<Kilos> http://www.nodevice.com/driver/GeForce_FX_5500/get37195.html
<Kilos> http://download.cnet.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-FX-5500/3000-2108_4-56888.html
<Kilos> http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_93.71_2
<Kilos> that nvidia link doesnt show the card id
<Kilos> but that doesnt answer my question. will downloading here still work when i take it to xp?
<Kilos> hi kodez 
<inetpro> Kilos: a file is a file
<Kilos> oh ty so winsucks will recognise it
<inetpro> all you need is the right file and the right medium to transfer it
<Kilos> stick?
<inetpro> well the stick and a filesystem that is understood by both operating systems
<inetpro> I guess your stick is formated as FAT, which is readable by XP
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> then what is your problem?
<Kilos> i didnt wanna download 40 or 50 meg and it dont work
<Kilos> thats why i asked
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> you want my mail addy?
<inetpro> Kilos: this channel is not a Windows support channel
<Kilos> i know but i have friends here
<inetpro> there are plenty of those
<inetpro> Kilos: the enemy of my enemy is my friend
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i cant very well go ask a windows support channel if i can download drivers to ubuntu and install on winsucks
<Kilos> they will say its not a ubuntu support channel
<Kilos> and dont type winsucks with a capital w
<Kilos> shows too much respect for the enemy
<Kilos> sjoe magtie maar jy is stil
<inetpro> Kilos: shhh... sy slaap
<Kilos> skuus
<Kilos> ou vrou
<Kilos> hmm
<magtie> ja my kind..... so is die jeug van vandag!
<Kilos> ha ha ha. skuus tante
<magtie> Ek sit maar en volg julle stories
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> hoekom sit jy nie jong inetpro in sy plek nie
<Kilos> hy baie parmantig partykeer
<magtie> Got my printer driver installed today 
<magtie> See,  Im studying Ubuntu in-between
<Kilos> lol
<magtie> Takes 'older' people longer to do the common stuff you people know already.
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> inetpro, are you paying attention?
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> you must offer to help the older peeps that struggle
<inetpro> sjoe Kilos, maar asb nie Windows probleme hier bring nie
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> dit was n vraag nie n probleem nie man
<inetpro> die goed maak my kniee lam
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ty magtie you made my night
<inetpro> die mense wat daai goed gebruik het 'n onverklaarbare angs vir verandering
<Kilos> man jy weet beter van my
<Kilos> dis net vir n speletjie
<inetpro> ja ja
<Kilos> sjoe ek gaan jou tik as ek jou weer sien
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> maak dit n goeie kop dag
<Kilos> sodat ek jou weer kan optel
<inetpro> ai Kilos, ek kry elke dag slae van die mense wat so sukkel om verandering aan te gryp
<inetpro> so ek is gewoond daaraan :-)
<smileE17> see ya tomorrow :)
<inetpro> smileE17: good night
<Kilos> toods smileE17 
<smileE17> inetpro & Kilos: big hug :)
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smileE17> good night :)
<Kilos> haha
<magtie> OK ek groet - Lekker slaap
<inetpro> magtie: lekker slaap daar
<Kilos> hmm cant even go get tea
<inetpro> Kilos: en hoekom nie?
<Kilos> then i miss the nighting peeps
<Kilos> and its past my crash time too
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> nee man, ek dag jy bly wakker vir die elfuur ding
<Kilos> het julle toe die foon geblok gekry inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: ai
<Kilos> ai?
<inetpro> ek kom ook nie orals uit in die lewe nie
<Kilos> thats not good
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> wag, ek moet vir VC vra wat om te doen
<Kilos> VC?
<Kilos> a
<inetpro> Vodacom
<Kilos> ja i twigged
<inetpro> ek wens daar was 'n maklikke manier gewees om 'n selfoon onbruikbaar te stel
<Kilos> hulle doen dit in 5 minute
<inetpro> die eerste ding wat die ouens duidelik gedoen het was om die sim uit te haal 
<Kilos> die bel en wag om by n ops uittekom is die pyn
<Kilos> ja maar die imei nommer in die foon maak dit dood
<Kilos> geen sim werk meer nie
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe doen ek dit?
<Kilos> jy bel hulle en gee die imei nommer
<inetpro> bel wie?
<Kilos> vodacom
<Kilos> 173 ek dink
<Kilos> wag ek soek
<Kilos> 111
<inetpro> http://help.vodacom.co.za/portal/engine?handler=script&script=template&view=html&context=template&name=main_help_topics&top_faq=true&source_id=topics&resource_id=88&category=Basic%20Phone%20Services&sub_category=Blacklisting
<Kilos> help my fones been stolen
<inetpro> Step 5: Please report the incident to the South African Police Services (SAPS). The SAPS will request the Blacklisting reference number in order to open a case.
<inetpro> daai stap is nutteloos
<inetpro> en 'n verskriklikke mors van tyd
<Kilos> vra net om die foon te dooi met die imei nommer
<Kilos> jy het die imei nommer ne?
<inetpro> ja
<Kilos> nou bel 111 en se dis gesteel
<Kilos> hulle blok sim en die foon self
<Kilos> se  jy het nie tyd om ore toe te gaan nie
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> weet nie waar is die IMEI nommer nie
<Kilos> haha wat nou?
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> jy moet my epos addy vat
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> dis agter die battery in die foon  en jy is supposed to registreer dit met VC sodat jy dit vinnig kan blok
<Kilos> sug
<inetpro> ja ja, nou te laat
<Kilos> miskien is dit somewhere neer geskryf
<Kilos> wag ek vra sus
<inetpro> ons het in die boksie gekyk en pampiere deurgesoek
<inetpro> niks gevind nie behalwe serial nommers 
<Kilos> kyk op die boks waarin die foon gekom het
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> maar wag, miskien is daai serial nommer op die boks 'n IMEI nommer
<Kilos> dis iewers op die boks
<inetpro> daar staan net niks van IMEI nie
<Kilos> lang nommer
<inetpro> baie lank
<Kilos> 15 nommers
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> dis buite op my nokia se box
<inetpro> sal gou bel
<Kilos> ok ek wag
<inetpro> skoe
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> lang wag
<Kilos> wat
<Kilos> ja hulle is baie stadig
<inetpro> nog besig op die lyn
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> 8ta baie vinniger
<inetpro> die sim is nou geblock, nou hou ek aan met 'n vieslikke musiek in die agtergrond
<inetpro> hou aan vir die volgende proses
<inetpro> lyk my hulle verifieer nou eers iets
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> 0820097621
<Kilos> jy kan die datem gesteel sim nommer imei nommer sms na daai nommer ook
<Kilos> sus het nou kom se
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> het hulle al geantwoord
<inetpro> sim is beblock en nou moet ons 'n form invul vir die blacklisting
<Kilos> waar is die form?
<inetpro> op epos
<Kilos> a dis ok doen dit
<Kilos> darem een vent wat nie score op ander se pyn nie
<inetpro> ja maar nou eers dit afhandel, nie so gou nie
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> vodacom kan ook die geld wat op die sim nog is vir jou terug gee
<Kilos> transfer to another voda number for you
<inetpro> daar was niks geld op de kaart nie
<Kilos> but crooks normally try transfer it to one of theirs first
<Kilos> a
<inetpro> seun het maar net vir ons call me sms gestuur dan bel ons
<Kilos> ja dis wat makliker is altyd
<Kilos> sus het paar 100 op haar foon gehad toe hulle kar venster breek en foon steel
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> maar voda het dit gou gevat vir haar
<inetpro> nou moet ek net weer daai verflakste rica proses deurgaan as ek 'n nuwe sim koop
<Kilos> sy was naby n vodashop
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> maak my baie kwaad daai ding
<Kilos> maak soos ekke kry sommer drie sims ge rica one time
<Kilos> ek het 4 8tas gekry en vir ian 2 gegee
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> dis n pyn daai rica storie
<Kilos> en jy kan die nuwe kaart port na die ou nommer as jy wil
<inetpro> met my skoonpa se boedel sukkel ons steeds om dinge behoorlik van sy naam af te kry
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> so ek het niks op my eie naam nie
 * inetpro is 'n arm kerkmuis
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> met n familie wat jou lief het en vriende is mens nooit arm nie
<inetpro> Kilos: gelukkig :-)
<Kilos> bangkrot ja maar nooit arm nie
<inetpro> Kilos: jy moet my more weer herinner aan daai giffies
<inetpro> somer more middag wegsluip om die goed te koop
<Kilos> sjoe nog nie gedoen nie?
 * inetpro sukkel om in die week tyd te kry om van die werk los te kom
<Kilos> dit vat weke om die plante te dooi
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> oja, sal moet wag tot saterdag anyway
<inetpro> moet 'n spuitkan ook kry
<Kilos> kry benatter ook
<Kilos> dan spoel die reen dit nie so maklik af nie
<inetpro> kan nie sulke groot goed met die scooter aanry nie
<Kilos> man dis n 500ml bottel
<inetpro> moet 'n spuitkan ook kry
<Kilos> of 200ml ek vergeet
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> hulle duur
<inetpro> wel, iewers moet ek seker ene kry
<Kilos> ek dink hulle het kleiners by checkers
<Kilos> daai tuin goed
<inetpro> ai, kan nie sukkel met te klein goed nie
<inetpro> baie gras hier
<inetpro> sal maar eers moet kyk wat die goed kos
<Kilos> gardena of gardenia
<inetpro> "backpack hand pump sprayer" klink vir my na wat ek nodig het
<inetpro> 16l
<Kilos> dis ok dis about wat ek betaal het 10 jaar terug
<inetpro> 16 liter
<Kilos> maar daai backpad ding is n pyn die bottel ene is makliker vir my
<Kilos> ons het een bakpak een wat ons gebruik as ons vuur moet dooi
<inetpro> jy meen 4 of 8 liter is beter?
<Kilos> myne is n 10 litre bottel wat jy met een hand dra
<Kilos> 8
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> jy spuit baie onkruid met 8 liter
<inetpro> kry nou geen lokale sites met pryse op nie
<Kilos> checkers man
<Kilos> ek het myne by korporasie gekoop
<inetpro> ja ek sal moet fisies gaan
<inetpro> more middag gou wegsluip na die korporasie daar in die stad en kyk
<Kilos> ja dis n plan
<Kilos> en in die kantoor inloop met groot spuit
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> even die 4 liter kan werk dan kan die kinders spuit terwyl jy irc
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> sien ek nie altyd dom nie
<inetpro> kinders moet nie naby daai gif kom nie
<Kilos> jy meng dit en se gaan spuit al die dubbeltjies
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> hoe oud is hulle?
<inetpro> 6 - 14
<Kilos> 14 is goed
<Kilos> 6 kan uiers optel
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> ja ja
<Kilos> jy moet hulle leer om te boer
<inetpro> Kilos: jy praat so baie vanaand dat al die ander stilbly
<Kilos> die kuns van boer sterf uit
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> is jy klaar met voda
<inetpro> ai nee man
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> my vrou sal more invul en dit afhandel
 * inetpro haat vorms
<Kilos> ok dan gaan slaap ek nou
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> en dis haar selfoon wat gesteel is
<Kilos> lekker slaap julle almal
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> asmper kersfees
<inetpro> Kilos: lekker slaap 
<Kilos> amper
<Kilos> dankie jy ook
<Kilos> night lurkers
<inetpro> maar ek het al die inligting vir haar gegee
<Kilos> mooi
<inetpro> dankie vir die hulp
<Kilos> se vir haar jou beurt is jou beurt
<Kilos> enige tyd
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-02
<Kilos> morning all
<Trixar_za> Morning Kilos
<Trixar_za> http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/17111_368793369875251_973398877_n.jpg
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> morning Kilos, Trixar_za
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<Trixar_za> Morning superfly
<Trixar_za> Look at what I sneaked into the SliTaz repository:
<Trixar_za> http://hg.slitaz.org/wok/file/e9c766b0df51/alsa-lib/stuff/asound.conf
<Squirm> morning
<Trixar_za> Morning Squirm
 * Squirm eyes Trixar_za 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi kodez 
<kodez> uncle Kilos
<kodez> how are you?
<superfly> morning kodez, SmilyBorg
<SmilyBorg> morning
<Kilos> good ty kodez morning SmilyBorg 
<kodez> morning uncle superfly
<kodez> how are you?
<Squirm> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you well kode?
<Kilos> ai he ran
<Kilos> the fly hacked him off the air
<superfly> uncle superfly?!
<Trixar_za> Hello oom superfly
<Trixar_za> hehehe
<Kilos> lol
<Superhuman> morning all
<Kilos> hi Superhuman 
<Superhuman> Nice and cold weather in Pta today...hopefully it is warmer by Sunday
<superfly> Trixar_za: eish, I'm not that old... we call oom Kilos "oom" for a reason :-P
<superfly> ohi Superhuman, and congrats!
<Trixar_za> K, grandpa superfly
<Trixar_za> :P
<Superhuman> Thanks!
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> dont tell magtie superfly 
<Kilos> congrats on what Superhuman 
<Superhuman> Trixar_za: if you call him a grandpa, then half the people here are ancient
<Superhuman> Kilos: wife is expecting, and it's a girl. (found out about the girl part yesterday)
<Kilos> wow lovely that really deserves congrats
 * superfly has 2 boys, and even the wife has agreed that is enough for now
<Trixar_za> Isn't there like an 29 year old grandfather in Britain?
<Trixar_za> I'm nearly 28, so I'm closing in on that
<Kilos> see inetpro thats what a community channel is all about
<Trixar_za> lol
<Kilos> sharing
<Kilos> you old hey Trixar_za 
<Kilos> close to ian
<Trixar_za> Congrats Superhuman
<Trixar_za> I'm young in my heart
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> I remember helping out in an computer class with 7 years in it
<Trixar_za> It wasn't lost on me that, at 23, I was more than 3 times their age
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn welcome to ubuntu-za community channel
<magespawn> that makes me feel a over the top
 * Kilos just digging at the pro
<magespawn> Kilos is that a standard greeting?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man the pro messed on me for asking about winsucks stuff here
<Kilos> as in This is not a windows support channel
<Kilos> sorry Windows
<Trixar_za> TazBot: Windows 8
 * TazBot slaps Trixar_za
<TazBot> Use a real operating system like SliTaz instead of that bloat X(
<Kilos> hmm
<Trixar_za> Just though I'd share that
<Trixar_za> :p
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> thought*
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Kilos> your bot clever Trixar_za 
<Kilos> got some class
<Kilos> i fancy the slap part
<Kilos> will teach maaz that
<Trixar_za> https://github.com/Trixarian/TazBot
<Trixar_za> It's pretty limited considering
<Kilos> not a pybot
<Kilos> cant you use ibid on your slit/something os
<Trixar_za> SliTaz and no. I could probably use nimrod, but I'm kind of lazy
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> In case you don't know what nimrod is: http://nimrod-code.org/
<Kilos> oh well maybe one day well get you too ubuntu and debian and python
<Kilos> work well for lazy peeps
<Kilos> inetpro, good morning sleepy head
<Trixar_za> I probably never will got back to Ubuntu :P
<Kilos> aw
<Trixar_za> Too invested in SliTaz by now anyway - dev access and everything
<Kilos> oh well we still accept you here
<inetpro> Kilos: do we?
<Kilos> just dont come say you doing dev stuff for winsucks
<Kilos> ya WE have to because he has helped me
<Kilos> dont forget your banweed inetpro 
<Squirm> i feel tainted
<Kilos> and benatter
 * Kilos lol @ Squirm 
<Squirm> been trying to install Windows Server 2012 on HyperV server
 * Squirm shivers at the thought
<Kilos> eina
<Trixar_za> BLOOD TRAITOR
<Kilos> other pc here dual boots xp and unity. xp rather sick so thought id reinstall. it cant see any hard drives
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> But yeah. Good luck with that and it's new MetroUI
<Squirm> I know, I went to an IT Camp, they showcased Server 2012
<inetpro> lol
<Trixar_za> Speaking of which
<Squirm> we're running 2003, so in any case, time for an upgrade
<inetpro> BTW, good morning everyone
<Kilos> Trixar_za, forgive Squirm he is still young
<Squirm> hello inetpro :)
<Trixar_za> You know this whole interface thing? I saw an 11 year old kid do something similar 11 years ago and wrote it in Delphi.
<inetpro> rather cool in Pretoria today
<Trixar_za> You decide if that's a good thing or not
<Squirm> Kilos: If I had my way, I'd be running RH/CentOS
<Trixar_za> That an 11 year old had the same idea...
<Kilos> hiya inetpro ty for coming in. i bed you read my comments but refrained from making comments
<Squirm> Trixar_za: http://mybroadband.co.za/news/quick-news/63678-microsoft-sued-over-windows-8-interface.html
<Trixar_za> (He's probably 22 by now)
<Squirm> oh damn
<Squirm> super De Ja Vu
 * Squirm leaves for a bit
<inetpro> Kilos: it's working time now :-)
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> that starts at 4pm for you
<inetpro> hmm... I must be getting old
<Kilos> i may be stupid but im not a fool
<Kilos> i love this channel
<Kilos> getting?
<Squirm> maybe I should become an MS evangelist
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Squirm: eish!
<Trixar_za> Squirm: I'll disown you
<Squirm> and then go around preaching how awesomly bad windows is
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> and how it crashes the whole time
<Squirm> show linux distro's at meets
<Squirm> I might be lynched
<Squirm> on stage
<Kilos> billy will sue you
<Kilos> he needs money
<Trixar_za> Mind you
<Trixar_za> I think Software Patents are worse than Microsoft
<Trixar_za> Interesting fact: There is somebody in South Africa that owns the South African patent for the Taskbar
<Squirm> hmmm, I have a feeling that it's a bad idea(it is already though) to install Server 2012 before SP1 is released
<Trixar_za> It's nice to see our Patent office doing a prior art check
<Squirm> Trixar_za: you know, HyperV server is the first piece I've seen from MS that's FREE
<Squirm> albeit, not opensource
<Squirm> but free
<Kilos> wait till it stabilised to 2 crashes a day Squirm 
<Squirm> s\piece\OS
<Trixar_za> Well, I've seen others. All Free Not Open Source though
<Trixar_za> FNOS
<Trixar_za> Hehehe
<Trixar_za> I just made up another word
<Squirm> Kilos: then I'll convince my boss to run Xen on CentOS and run 2012 on top of that
<Squirm> Trixar_za: Acronym
<Squirm> not word
<Trixar_za> NAN
<Trixar_za> The irony of that
<Squirm> Not Anaother Name?
<Trixar_za> Not An Acronym
<Squirm> NAA
<Kilos> nuvolari, and them use centos
<Trixar_za> oops
<Trixar_za> NAA
<Squirm> Kilos: RedHat = CentOS
<Squirm> and I, technically, am a RHCSA
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> I mean, CentOS = RedHat
<Kilos> oh ya i member you passed
<magespawn> Trixar_za: SliTaz is really small
<Squirm> magespawn: it does that to everyone at first
<magespawn> onlu going to take like 15 min to get it
<Trixar_za> magespawn: One of the reasons why I chose it
<Squirm> please don't take my comment in a dirty way, not intended
<magespawn> sorry Squirm?
<Squirm> don't worry
<magespawn> okay cool np
<Squirm> I'm just talkative
<Squirm> Trixar_za: did you read that mybb post I pasted
<Trixar_za> mybb?
<Squirm> mybroadband
<magespawn> that is seriously ironic
<Squirm> [10:06:46] .:Squirm:. Trixar_za: http://mybroadband.co.za/news/quick-news/63678-microsoft-sued-over-windows-8-interface.html
<Trixar_za> Nah, kind of crashed Firefox - I have too many tabs open
<Trixar_za> lol
<magespawn> would be even funnier if it happened to apple
<Squirm> the word 'Tiles' and it's description, have already been patented
<Squirm> and the description fits Windows 8's tiles
<Trixar_za> Also you have prior art of it too
<Trixar_za> Just another money grubbing bastard
<Trixar_za> This is why I hate software patents
<Trixar_za> You shouldn't be able to patent ideas or concepts. Only methodology... i.e. HOW you make something and the steps involved
<Squirm> and I lol'd when I saw the new iPad Mini is using Samsung's display tech
<magespawn> I thought I read somewhere that Samsung makes Apple screens
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<charlvn> wb Symmetria 
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> i have been playing with this the other day: http://www.android-x86.org/
<Squirm> magespawn: they do, was also on mybb
<Squirm> hell Symmetria 
<Squirm> s/hell/hello
<charlvn> i just ran it inside a virtual machine, got it to boot no problem, just getting it to connect to the virtual network device was a problem
<charlvn> seems like android only wants to connect to wifi :)
<magespawn> maybe there is nothing there to support the hardware charlvn
<charlvn> magespawn: well it's running inside a virtual machine so it should be able to use the standard ethernet-like virtual network interface
<charlvn> magespawn: but because it's android, it's not looking for a standard ethernet interface ;)
<charlvn> magespawn: it's only looking for wifi/umts/etc
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> yo tonberry352_ wb
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: No problem
<charlvn> in the meantime, i'm playing with solaris 11 - good to see it finally has a package manager built in :)
<charlvn> i'm running it inside vmware but can't install the drivers - http://slexy.org/view/s20EvNZw8S
<charlvn> it looks pretty decent though compared to previous versions. the standard desktop is based on gnome now: http://i.imgur.com/XdvYR.png http://i.imgur.com/BACiw.png http://i.imgur.com/Uew7z.png
<magespawn> charlvn: that is very gnome-ish
<Kilos> wbb. pinching modem
<charlvn> magespawn: yeah looks almost like a standard linux distro now
<magespawn> is solaris FOSS?
<inetpro> uh?
<magespawn> Free Open Source Software
 * inetpro will be very honest
<magespawn> honesty is best
<inetpro> I don't like Oracle and the way they have been handling there so called OSS software 
 * smileE17 is trying OpenBSD
<smileE17> :)
<inetpro> they way they do it is in no way transparent 
<inetpro> so I am sorry for any Oracle guys here, but /me is moving away from anything Oracle as far as possible
<smileE17> Cool OpenBSD is working :P
<inetpro> unfortunately easier said than done
<inetpro> they have their fingers in many many pies
<inetpro> simply because they have deep pockets
<inetpro> Power corrupts; absolute power corrupts absolutely
<inetpro> and that is my primary concern with them
<smileE17> brb :p
<charlvn> magespawn: solaris is a proprietary product by oracle; sun microsystems created what was supposed to be an open source spin-off called opensolaris but subsequent to the sun buy-out, oracle discontinued the project
<charlvn> inetpro: imho oracle has displayed enough hostility to the open source community and their "aggressive" business practises are unlikely to ease up, so i tred carefully as well
<charlvn> inetpro: strangely enough, oracle did have a stand at oscon 2010 and i even spoke to some of their people (they walked around to meet the people behind all the other stands)
<jrgns> hi Kilos
<charlvn> good thinking, i need lunch too
<charlvn> oh my goodness, just found this on reddit: http://i.imgur.com/71Din.jpg
<Cantide> hahahahha
<Cantide> quality education <3
<charlvn> http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/12idze/south_african_census_2011_2176/
<Cantide> '-'
<Cantide> glad to know my UNISA degree will be worth so much
<Cantide> =_=v
<Cantide> 2 weeks until Cantide meets Gangnam Style  :) :) :) :)
<charlvn> Cantide: how so? you meeting psy?
<inetpro> charlvn: Oracle has a lot of good people working for them, it's a massive ship
<inetpro> unfortunately I don't think they are all steering in the same direction
<inetpro> like many big corporates
<inetpro> at some point these corporates become unmanageable
<inetpro> but that is just my humble opinion
<Cantide> charlvn, I just meant until i go to Korea '-'
<Cantide> I meant it metaphorically >.<
<Kilos> whew you guys dont attract new customers do you
<Kilos> bad advertising
<charlvn> Cantide: ah i see :) but that sounds like fun though, keep in touch!
<charlvn> inetpro: yeah but i think (as you also hinted) that is not a uniquely oracle problem, that is a problem with all big companies, including companies like google
<charlvn> inetpro: but oracle is well-known for having an "aggressive" business attitude, more so than most other big ict corporates
<charlvn> Kilos: how so? :)
<inetpro> charlvn: true
<Kilos> only 31 nicks showing
<charlvn> Kilos: lol
<charlvn> Kilos: how many are there normally? i don't ever see the list because i (mostly) use irssi
<Kilos> and 8 are grayed out
<charlvn> greyed out... not sure what that would mean
<inetpro> charlvn: irssi doesn't show the nicks?
<Kilos> i think best we ever had was 45
<Kilos> that was inna flame war situation
<charlvn> inetpro: not normally, it might be an option, never looked into it actually
<Kilos> and meeting nights
<charlvn> inetpro: here's a screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/3tQCY.png
<charlvn> Kilos: a flame war situation? that attracts people? lol
<Cantide> why does that look like Windows 7? 'o'
<Kilos> Cantide, howd the exam go?
<Cantide> Kilos, not bad!! I had two hours but only used one :)
<charlvn> Cantide: it looks like windows because it's putty running on win7 :P
<Kilos> lol you must check how everyone pops in to see who wins
<Cantide> :-S
<Cantide> turncoat~
<Kilos> yo hibana long time no see
<hibana> 15:22:35 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu-za: Total of 32 nicks [1 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 31 normal]
<hibana> charlvn: just before that line it lists the nicks when you enter the channel
<charlvn> hibana: yes, when you enter the channel :P
<Kilos> xchat better so there
<Kilos> i see you all and some with ip's too
<Kilos> and hosts
<Kilos> irssi is for peeps without tastebuds
<Cantide> i also like xchat :)
<Cantide> it felt quite simple when i switched from mirc, but now i really like it
<charlvn> Kilos: platform wars i see... :P
<Kilos> xchat really rocks
<Kilos> better than quassel too
 * Kilos ducks
<inetpro> charlvn: /n
<charlvn> inetpro: ??
<inetpro> or /names
<charlvn> oh to see the nicks - nice
<inetpro> Lists the users in the current channel
<charlvn> yup, i got it here, cool
<Kilos> inetpro, jou gif
<charlvn> ok, got work to do, ttyl :)
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> so Cantide good news if it went that well i hope
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> yesterday's was tough though
<Cantide> but i think i passed them both - certainly today's!
<Kilos> hmm
 * hibana waves to the crouds o/
<hibana> bye
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> toods hibanananana
<inetpro> Kilos: sflr is still alive at least
<inetpro> he just tweeted earlier: #1time airlines became #onceuponatime
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> hi tante magtie 
<Cantide> lol
<Kilos> tweet him he is in trouble here inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: you go tweet him
<Kilos> i dont follow him man
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> will mail him again
<Kilos> but he is a loss weekends anyway
<Kilos> hoi koiosify 
<koiosify> hallo \o
<bakuman> \o/
<Kilos> wb Kerbero 
<koiosify> bouncer issues on our side
<koiosify> :)
<bakuman> :D
<koiosify> but bakuman fixed it
<Kilos> yo bakuman where you guys been that you all come in together like this
<Kilos> ah
<bakuman> changed our connection to kornbluth.freenode.net
<Kilos> ah you all in different places together
<mazal> sorry for the in-out guys , setting up my settings on the new install
<Kilos> np
<bakuman> I forgive you mazal 
<bakuman> :(
<Kilos> lol
<bakuman> now he will never know
<Kilos> hahaha
<superfly> i see someone is using Afrihost
<Kilos> where you see that
<Kilos> your quassel very clever
<superfly> Kilos: his hostname
<superfly> At least I'm guessing so
<Kilos> mtnbusiness?
<superfly> Ya, new network set up for Afrihost (and Axxess)
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> Sjoe , ok I think I am finished
<mazal> No gotta backup everything :P
<superfly> mazal: did you get my message?
<mazal> Uhm , is that the message maaz left ?
<superfly> Yes
<mazal> I did yes , but idiot me didn't write down the name
<superfly> Kilos: I'm on the same network at home...
<superfly> Maaz: dns home.snyman.info
<Maaz> superfly: Records: 105.236.70.19
<mazal> Would you mind giving that name again please superfly 
<superfly> Maaz: I'm on my phone, I can't remember what the message was about
<Maaz> superfly: One learns a new thing every day
<superfly> ag
<superfly> mazal: see above
<mazal> The app for pics edit
<superfly> oh right. There's showfoto, though that's a KDE app
<superfly> I think shotwell might have some basic editing capabilities
<superfly> What's the default on Ubuntu these days?
<mazal> Can't recall the name now , but it can only view
<mazal> Can't cut , copy , paste , crop etc.
<superfly> I think there's a newish basic editing app for Gnome
 * superfly needs to go
<mazal> Yoh I got a big surprise now. None of my backups working , failing on target. Then I saw that now all media is mounted under an extra folder (username) lol
<mazal> Have to edit all backups now :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> shotwell
<Kilos> then gimp works good too
<mazal> Ok l8tr all , lemme iso this thing
<Kilos> naand tante magtie 
<magtie> Hi Kilos & Everyone
<Kilos> did you have a good day?
<magtie> Fridays always good - especially after 04
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> whew mazal complaining superfly and his pc faster than mine
<Kilos> you will see the mail when you get home 
<magespawn> speaking of which I am off home, later all
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Kilos> wbb now now
<KilosK> evening peeps
<KilosK> when is the conference over tumbleweed ?
<KilosK> inetpro, ping
<KilosK> hi smileE17 
<smileE17> hi KilosK :p
<smileE17> :)
<smileE17> o.O
<superfly> KilosK: UDS - Ubuntu Developer Summit
<KilosK> ya that thing
<KilosK> does it go on next week too
<KilosK> superfly, what can be mazals prob. everyone says 12.10 is faster than 12.04 but he says inna mail its slower
<superfly> KilosK: I don't know, I haven't read his mail
<KilosK> lol called 12.10 gripes i think
<KilosK> i am on kde and mail on unity
<KilosK> wb SmilyBorg_h 
<KilosK> Kerbero, you a kde boy hey?
<KilosK> i got that small window that you can drag and drop to missing here and dunno what its called to try recover it
<KilosK> like a mini desktop thingie
<SmilyBorg> hey there
<CanAFK> 12.10 feels worse to me, too
<CanAFK> thinking of going back to 12.04
<KilosK> oh my
<CanAFK> but my hardware is also failing, so i can't really judge accurately
<KilosK> eish whats failing
<CanAFK> i'm not sure, but either my PSU or MB
<CanAFK> something is just not right with my PC lately :p
<KilosK> have you tried blowing it clean
<CanAFK> random freezes, USB devices failing
<CanAFK> mouse even fails sometimes lol
<KilosK> most likely dust in everywhere
<CanAFK> have to unplug it and plug it back in
<CanAFK> i did clean it recently
<CanAFK> i'll change my PSU over the weekend and see if that helps
<CanAFK> if not, then i'll roll back to 12.04 maybe
<KilosK> did you open and clean it out as well?
<KilosK> you in durbs as well so there is lotsa moisture in the air
<CanAFK> yeah
<CanAFK> i took everything off the board and put it back in
<CanAFK> so the connections should be good
<CanAFK> i have a feeling it's the PSU because 2 graphics cards died in this PC in the last 6 months
<KilosK> no they get clammy when moisture and dust combine
<CanAFK> aah
<CanAFK> well, the components have been dusted '-'
<KilosK> where in durbs are you?
<KilosK> dusted how?
<CanAFK> Queensburgh - a little inland
<CanAFK> paintbrush
 * CanAFK sits down for the interrogation
<KilosK> no man you must use compressed air
<KilosK> lol
<KilosK> there is a shop called A1 radio
<CanAFK> haha
<CanAFK> yes
<CanAFK> in Umbilo Road
<KilosK> get either um
<KilosK> sec i forgot the name
<SmilyBorg> A1 Radio is in Umgeni Road
<KilosK> its a lubricating switch cleaner
<CanAFK> eh
<CanAFK> I meant Umgeni but typed Umbilo lol
<CanAFK> i was in Umbilo today, maybe that's why -.-v
<KilosK> lol
<CanAFK> s/in/near
<KilosK> anyway with a brush you cant get dust outa slots for ram and other interface cards
<KilosK> must use air
<KilosK> servisol is the expensive make of switch cleaner
<KilosK> spanjaard make a good one too
<KilosK> are you litening?
<KilosK> listening
<KilosK> CanAFK, yoooohoooo
<KilosK> i talk to the trees, but they dont listen either
<CanAFK> hahaha
<CanAFK> sorry :p
<CanAFK> I was distracted
<KilosK> hehe
<CanAFK> it's okay, this PC has served me well
<CanAFK> i'm going to look at some new parts while i'm in Korea '-'
<KilosK> what specs pc?
<CanAFK> well, i'm going to start by getting an SSD and some gfx cards
<CanAFK> assuming my PSU replacement goes well
<KilosK> durban is the home of rust and corrosion
<CanAFK> currently i have an old E5300 with 2 GB DDR 2
<CanAFK> desperately needs replacing, but i only want to invest in small parts that i can take with me next year
<KilosK> switch cleaner cleans and rejuvenates bad connections
<CanAFK> once i'm over there, i will build a new one from scratch
<KilosK> cpu speed?
<KilosK> single or dual core
<CanAFK> dual core
<KilosK> thats fast man
<CanAFK> 2.6 Ghz
<CanAFK> not really
<CanAFK> i want a quad
<KilosK> i betcha its got dirt in somewhere
<CanAFK> but i will wait until i build my next PC
<CanAFK> i think an SSD will breathe a little life into this one, especially since i need a new HDD anyway
<CanAFK> probably
<KilosK> we all want quads but you got probs now
<CanAFK> i'll strip it down again when i change the PSU
<KilosK> lol
<CanAFK> and give it a good cleaning
<CanAFK> if it's still faulty, then it needs the boot :p
<KilosK> eish ek sukkel
<CanAFK> hoekom?
<KilosK> post it here no boot to scrap heap
<CanAFK> hahaha
<CanAFK> i was thinking of setting it up for my dad
<CanAFK> his PC is also dead
<KilosK> often just pulling ram out and replacing helps for these odd hangs
<KilosK> if so you got dirty connections
<KilosK> eish
<CanAFK> i tried that yesterday :D
<CanAFK> didn't help ._.
<KilosK> and did you look carefully at the connectors on the ram
<KilosK> wipe with fingers
<KilosK> bet they were dirty
<KilosK> then everything else is dirty too
<CanAFK> not really..
<CanAFK> because i cleaned it out not so long ago
<KilosK> not really means they werent very clean either
<KilosK> hehe
<KilosK> get some switch cleaner
<KilosK> 20 or 30 bucks a spray can full
<KilosK> wish i was back in durbs
<KilosK> would come visit with a big stick
<CanAFK> :)
<CanAFK> hahahaha
<CanAFK> I'm glad you're not back in Durbs
<CanAFK> '-'
<KilosK> lol
<KilosK> funny things happening here
<KilosK> modem light went red
<KilosK> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Hello KilosK
<CanAFK> KilosK, switch cleaner, try it!
 * CanAFK hides
<KilosK> lol
<KilosK> thats wonderful stuff
<KilosK> when radio volume control scratches one spray fixes it
<KilosK> i still have friends in durbs that belong to the mafia
<CanAFK> hahaha
<KilosK> hehe
<CanAFK> good thing i'll be out in 2 weeks :)
<KilosK> aw you leaving so soon
<CanAFK> if they find me before then, i'll throw malfunctioning computer parts at them
<KilosK> lol
<KilosK> ask the fly how the dust flew outa his pc
<KilosK> even inside ps
<inetpro> KilosK: pong
<KilosK> it causes heat to stay in and electronics dont like heat
<KilosK> ah inetpro did you read?
<KilosK> my kde little destop window is gone
<inetpro> not yet, what's up doc?
<KilosK> so cant drag drop anything to desktop
<inetpro> KilosK: does it bother you a lot?
<KilosK> ya
 * inetpro never puts stuff in the desktop
<KilosK> i wanna drag drop 3g of packages to it 
<inetpro> ok, not never
<inetpro> necer is a very long time
<inetpro> never*
<KilosK> from another drive
<inetpro> you just do it in dolphin man
<KilosK> what is it called that little window?
<inetpro> you can even press F3 and view two different folders at the same time
<KilosK> no man thats hard to find the path to other drive and partition
<inetpro> ai
<KilosK> the part on other drive is /storage but here its seen as 38 GB filesystem
<KilosK> Filesystem
<inetpro> KilosK: ek dink jy het maar net 'n ander activity gekies
<KilosK> i want my mini desktop back
<KilosK> ai
<KilosK> ek sukkel regtig met my volk
<inetpro> KilosK: kliek op die icon met die drie kleure, rooi, blou en groen
<KilosK> did you get banweed?
<inetpro> onder links 
<KilosK> ok
<inetpro> net regs van die KMenu
<KilosK> desktop icons en twee ander
<KilosK> 3 ander
<inetpro> kies daar verskillende items tot jy terug is waar jy was
<inetpro> as simple as that
<inetpro> tensy
<KilosK> its not there
<inetpro> tensy jy die folder view widget verwyder het
<inetpro> maklik om weer terug te sit
<inetpro> regskliek op die desktop skerm
<inetpro> en kliek Add Widget
<inetpro> en gaan soek "Folder View"
<inetpro> dan drag jy dit waar jy dit wil sien
<inetpro> "drag"
<KilosK> ok
<inetpro> as simple as that
<KilosK> thats not the same thing but will try drag drop to it
<KilosK> ty sir
<KilosK> drag=sleep
<inetpro> ahh, dis waar
<KilosK> dankie inetpro 
<inetpro> dankie vir?
<KilosK> dat ek plek het om goed na toe te sleep
<inetpro> ai :-)
<KilosK> lol
<KilosK> did you get banweed?
<inetpro> KilosK: het jy al die ander widgets gesien?
<KilosK> ??
<KilosK> ja maar nog nie ander goed nodig nie
<inetpro> KilosK: yep, het weggesluip by die werk en gaan kyk by Obaro, maar nie gekoop nie, toe later vanaand by Pick n Pay gekry
<inetpro> sommer 'n mooi klein Gardena 5L pompie ook gekry vir R99
<KilosK> ah en?
<KilosK> sharp
<inetpro> Obaro was duurder
<inetpro> 'n 8L pompie was R400+
<KilosK> nou as jy die mix maak. gebruik a bietjie meer as wat hulle se
<KilosK> sjoe
<inetpro> maar nou moet ek eintlik eers die gras 'n boost gee voor ek spuit, of nie?
<inetpro> 3-2-3
<KilosK> nee
<inetpro> of 2-3-2
<inetpro> hoekom nie?
<KilosK> probeer om te spuit meer op dubbeltjies as gras
<inetpro> hmm... die goed is ingeweef in die gras
<KilosK> die gras sal geel word na week of twee maar sal nie dooi nie
<KilosK> ok
<KilosK> maar voor die dubbeltjies dooi kom die gras wee terug
<KilosK> gooi dan net kan of die gras en spuit nat
<KilosK> nie 323 nie
<KilosK> 232
<KilosK> die potas goed moet eintlik in gegrou wees
<KilosK> kan gooi jy bo
<KilosK> K.A.N
<KilosK> kalksteen ammonium nitraat
<KilosK> of ureum maar dis kwaai sterk
<inetpro> 2-3-2 = 2 x Nitrogen, 3 x Phosphorus, 2 x Potassium
<KilosK> ja but potassium doesnt water in like LAN
<inetpro> ok
<KilosK> supposed to be dug in at planting
<inetpro> maak sin
<KilosK> and after LAN you gonna mow often
<KilosK> but first kill the dubbeltjies
<smileE17> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=nl&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.waarmaarraar.nl%2Fpages%2Fre%2F75904%2FSinterklaascrisis%3A_adopteer_een_zwarte_piet.html
<smileE17> :p
<inetpro> ok
<KilosK> ok im ready for bed now
<KilosK> sleep tight all
<KilosK> see you tomorrow
<inetpro> bye KilosK
<smileE17> he's gone :(
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> probably not feeling so well this evening
<inetpro> wb magtie
<inetpro> oh and Ludo
<magtie> Hi
<inetpro> magtie: have you sorted you db problem yet?
<magtie> No I'm not that worried about it now
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> what's the latest challenge?
<magtie> using MS Access at work mostly
<inetpro> eish
<magtie> no problems tonight
<smileE17> inetpro: well yeah, possible. how are you feeling? :)
<inetpro> smileE17: I'm good thanks
<smileE17> :D
<smileE17> great. :)
<inetpro> smileE17: and you?
<smileE17> Well my ear is doing weird :P
<smileE17> but I hear everything :p it just feels weird :)
<smileE17> I made a lot of edits today
 * smileE17 checks
<smileE17> about hundred edits today :p
<smileE17> bye! :p
<inetpro> superfly: Linus Torvalds Switches Back To KDE
<inetpro> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+LinusTorvalds/posts/DbmEE8kXLDA
<superfly> Surprised I am not.
<inetpro> superfly: the man has one massive following
<inetpro> quite amazing
<inetpro> I bet you will suddenly see and read much more about KDE than before just because of this
<superfly> inetpro: He used to use KDE, and then when 4.0 came out and no one listened to the KDE devs and used it when they said not to, and then he moved to Gnome
<inetpro> I remember that
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-03
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz, are you awake
<Maaz> Well duh! I'm not a feeble human that sleeps half my life away
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<superfly> morning oom Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hows the fly family
<superfly> sleeping
<Kilos> ah hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> http://updates.io9.com/post/34832794793/our-asteroid-belt-is-unique-and-thats-why-life-may
<Kilos> Trixar_za, you believe we evolved from amoeba goodies?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> those tiny things. i cant think of the word now
<Trixar_za> No, but think about it. We're either extremely lucky or there is something else. Life has to come from somewhere.
<Kilos> simple answer
<Kilos> from the Almighty
<Kilos> real powerful super computers up there to design things with
<Trixar_za> We needed an asteroid belt as far enough from the snow line to not hit us too much. We needed a gas giant like Jupiter formed at the right time to form the asteroid belt exactly like it is. We needed to be exactly the distance we are from the sun.
<Kilos> im hoping to get one fast enough to play all games
<Trixar_za> We're either improbably lucky or we had help.
<Trixar_za> But try telling a know-it-all atheist that
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> lol\
<Trixar_za> They still believe the universe always existed (dis-proven by science) and that all matter is dead and unchanging (yet again dis-proven by science)
<Kilos> sometimes one can laugh at the evolution theory
<Trixar_za> Atheist really does seem like the dumbest religion ever
<Kilos> as in we evolved from bugs to the ape stage then peeps
<Trixar_za> That too. Like most creationist, they totally misunderstand the theory of evolution
<Trixar_za> We didn't evolve from monkeys, we evolved from a common ancestor
<Kilos> but how come there are still apes left then
<Trixar_za> They went one route and we went another.
<Kilos> the only evolving i believe in is that peeps that left here for europe are all now pink peeps that cant handle the sun
<Trixar_za> Actually race is a quark. We can't explain it with evolution
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> and of course linuxs evolving
<Trixar_za> Because think about it: Eskimos
<Kilos> evolution is forward progression
<Kilos> so ms is going the wrong way
<Kilos> ya they funny peeps them ice dwellers
<Trixar_za> They have lived in cold climates for thousands of years, yet they still don't look white. Hence race has nothing to do with climate.
<Trixar_za> unlike some South African History books would have you believe
<Trixar_za> what*
<Kilos> books are only written by peeps that think they know it all
<Trixar_za> Also most primates without fur has dark black skin
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> theory is often misleading
<Kilos> like many years ago one was told butter is bad for you use marge
<Trixar_za> No, theory is proven - to some extent. It's been tested over and over the last 100 years
<Kilos> polyunsaturated stuff or something
<Trixar_za> Most people confuse the word theory with hypnosis
<Trixar_za> er
<Trixar_za> Hypothesis*
<Kilos> a while back i saw one saying eat butter marge is bad for you
<Kilos> thats why i like this channel. one doesnt get mislead all the time
<Trixar_za> That's not a theory though, that's just what testing told them at the time
<Trixar_za> They re-evaluate things over the years, so opinion change
<Trixar_za> We used to think opiates were good for you too
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and antibiotics
<Kilos> but without them we gonna be kinda sick
<Kilos> but they destroy the flora goodies inna tummy
<Kilos> so gotta eat yoghurt with live cultures to recover
<Kilos> i fixed that /_storage partition
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> or just take a pro-biotic
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> ya probiotics do same job as yoghurt
<Kilos> the fly and pro will fight me again
<Trixar_za> I tend to forget to get them
<Trixar_za> So yeah, after the anti-biotics kill everything, I suffere a bit
<Trixar_za> suffer*
<Kilos> fixed all partitions by installing from scratch and naming them as i saw fit
<Trixar_za> Great way to clean the colon though
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> drink black forest tea to clean out
<Kilos> naturally
<Kilos> i like using herbal goodies where possible
<Kilos> rooibos tea another great discovery. they keep finding more things it works for
<Trixar_za> I love rooibos
<Kilos> very healthy
<Trixar_za> Had to originally get used to the taste, but now I prefer it over normal tea or coffee
<Kilos> i forget where you are, keep thinking you in the west of sa
<Kilos> something there keeps bugging head. like prieska upington and i never been there
<Trixar_za> We have a place called prieska?
<Kilos> maybe i got the spelling a bit wrong
<Kilos> its near south west
<Kilos> Maaz, where is prieska
<Maaz> Kilos: Not a clue, sorry
<Trixar_za> Even Maaz doesn't know
<Kilos> ya south east of upington
<Kilos> just looked map
<Kilos> on the upington de aar road
<Kilos> the bot be stupid today
<Trixar_za> Nah, it just has the standard South African education
<Trixar_za> We're just lucky it didn't drop out of school early
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> or strike and burn it down
<Trixar_za> Oh, it's already done that
<Trixar_za> What do you think happened to the other bots?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> where are you?
<Trixar_za> Brackenfell in the Western Cape
<Kilos> ah hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Haai
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> whats up this morning?
<Kilos> nothing new magespawn 
<Kilos> as yet
<magespawn> doing a release upgrade for the main pc in the shop
<Kilos> to 12.10?
<Kilos> what specs main tv?
<magespawn> i think so but this is 9.10 so might have to do 2 steps
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> then lotsa steps
<magespawn> was xp
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> why not install 12.04 clean
<Kilos> upgrades gonna take long
<magespawn> something wrong with my discs or images, does not install from them
<Kilos> main pc i mean
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> cant you put onna stick?
<magespawn> single core 2.8 with a gig of ram, two hard drives 1 20 gig 1 80 gig
<magespawn> tried that same problem
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> thats same as pc i got from nuvo
<Kilos> runs 12.04 well
<Kilos> bit slow but ok
<magespawn> been rebuilt from bits and pieces
<magespawn> i might stop there
<magespawn> at 12.04
<Kilos> yeah its good for 5 years
<magespawn> says the upgrade download will take about 1 hour 6min
<Kilos> i love building up pcs that way
<magespawn> nice to see something you have put together come to life
<Kilos> ya but 9.10 t0 10.04 then 10.10 11.04 11.10 12.04
<Kilos> yes i agree
<magespawn> you can skip the .04 to go from one long term to the next
<Kilos> lts's were 04s methinks
<Kilos> as in 10.04 12.04
<magespawn> yes i think so
<magespawn> busy installing 12.04 to a 16 gig flash drive to boot computers that need data recovery
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> or do not have a hard drive
<Kilos> what do you do with the recovered files allhaving numbers
<Kilos> i sukkelled with that
<magespawn> store them on another drive then go through them one by one depending on the person who owns the drive
<Kilos> lol massive job hey
<Kilos> cant charge per hour
<Kilos> you'll get rich too quick
<Kilos> hey you work with the hluhluwe game reserve guys
<Kilos> they had a mechanic there cb buddy
<Kilos> rhinoman
<magespawn> sometimes yes
<Kilos> will try member his name
<magespawn> somebody you knew?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> he used to get us game cheap when they culled
<magespawn> getting a steady 121kbs on the download
<Kilos> thats slow
<Kilos> adsl?
<magespawn> compared to?
<magespawn>  yes
<Kilos> my 8ta runs at around 256kB/s
<Kilos> sometimes up to 360
<magespawn> steady? 
<Kilos> ya doesnt go under 220
<magespawn> you see this is very steady, and there is a difference between connection and download
<Kilos> i only see speeds when downloading
<magespawn> i am also streaming the radio
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> 1 meg line too
<Kilos> i do one thing at a time
<magespawn> is i stop the radio it does not change the spped that much
<Kilos> i wonder how it works with telkom. they advertise their adsl with a free 8ta 3g modem
<magespawn> speed even
<Kilos> fone and ask them then you can be online dark times too
<Kilos> miss you when you away
<magespawn> ty Kilos
<magespawn> my adsl comes through mweb though
<Kilos> ty for not being away often
<magespawn> Wifi network plans are progressing
<Kilos> contract to mweb?
<magespawn> no just month to month
<Kilos> then just check out the telkom offers
<magespawn> i am not getting caught like that again
<Kilos> any savings can go towards fish
<Kilos> ya contracts are bad news
<Trixar_za> Well, I must be bored
<Kilos> lol why
<Trixar_za> I've been looking for Novel Writing software
<Trixar_za> That are under 2MB to download and doesn't use a huge back-end like Java
<Trixar_za> Found a few good ones
<Trixar_za> Focuswriter, Plume Creator and Kabikaboo
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi Trixar_za
<Trixar_za> Hey psydroid
 * magespawn goes to google that
<magespawn> has anyone ever used Plex?
<magespawn> hey psydroid
<psydroid> hi magespawn
<magespawn> thought everyone had dropped their pc and run away for a moment there lol
<Kilos> lol
<bakuman> Sjoe maar julle praat baie vanoggend
<bakuman> Oo 'n mede Brakkie
<Kilos> more bakuman gaan dit goed?
<bakuman> goed goed oom Kilos 
<Kilos> mooi
<magespawn> 17 mins Kilos
<Kilos> then you at which release magespawn ?
<magespawn> well this one is 9.10
<Kilos> ouch
<magespawn> so which ever is next
<Kilos> you gonna be all day
<Kilos> the cds you made, have you tried them on another pc?
<magespawn> yup i want to use this machine to run my point of sale
<Kilos> are the downloaded iso's actually faulty
<magespawn> yes and they work there, so probable actually the cd drive
<Kilos> or they way you burned to cd
<magespawn> the checksum says not
<magespawn> maybe
<Kilos> swop cd man
<Kilos> you gonna be forever doing upgrades
<magespawn> i am patient
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont think so many upgrades will be as trouble free as a clean install
<bakuman> e hoe gaan dit met oom Kilos?
<Kilos> goed dankie bakuman 
<Kilos> gebruik unity en kubuntu 12.04
<magespawn> ahh wel this is one way to find out
<magespawn> there was no modfications doen to the original install
<Kilos> if its your main machine it must be stable and trouble free
<Kilos> paypoint?
<magespawn> yes and if i can the server for the internet cafe software too
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> no man get a cd for there and do it right
<magespawn> but that will depend on the load 
<magespawn> one of my pet peaves - dirty keyboards
<Kilos> the coupla upgrades i did were never as good as a clean install
<Kilos> and they so hard to clean the later ones
<magespawn> my shop machines are fine that way
<Kilos> if you try get key off to clean always something breaks
<magespawn> i think it depends on how much you change
<magespawn> pc keyboard i just take apart
<Kilos> how you get the keys off?
<magespawn> pc or laptop?
<Kilos> both
<Kilos> actually lappy the bad one
<magespawn> pc undo the screws at the back and the whole thing comes apart
<magespawn> with a few laptops it is two screws to undo and remove it from the case
<Kilos> i now lie on my back in the sun and clean keys with wet cloth then blow everything away with compressed air
<Kilos> i think thats where you wanna live on top floor of 40 story block of flats to get less dust
<Kilos> dust bad here
<magespawn> 1 min 31s
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> or in a bunker like the president
<Kilos> been more than an hour
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> always is
<Kilos> 2 hours 45 so far
<Kilos> and another 6 releases to go
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> done with the download
<Kilos> 1 . 45
<Kilos> ok whats next
<Kilos> it will tell you
<magespawn> running the upgrade
<magespawn> unpacking
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<magtie> hi Kilos
<Kilos> magespawn, you gonna upgrade each one too?
<magespawn> each one what Kilos?
<Kilos> release
<Kilos> like update/upgrade
<magespawn> only if I have to
<bakuman> Kilos, you want to look at my graphs of is your cap too little?
<Kilos> i think it should just go past them
<Kilos> how big bakuman 
<bakuman> don't know no tooo big
<bakuman> http://ender.no-ip.org/usage/
<Kilos> ok give link
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 69 meg on a cell?
<Kilos> whew
<bakuman> haha it is a smartphone. so apps + youtube
<Kilos> ah
<bakuman> lots of other graphs @ ender.no-ip.org . took a while to get it all working
<bakuman> learnt a bit of php and had to figure out rrdtool
<Kilos> why you keeping that info
<magespawn> how are you doing it bakuman?
<Kilos> or monitoring it 
<bakuman> Kilos, i what to see where all my cap is going, and if telkom is cheating me
<Kilos> lol
<bakuman> magespawn, firewall rules on my router, and then post it witj wget to my server which does the graphing
<magespawn> cool
<magespawn> what software/program does the graphing?
<bakuman> i'm busy writing my whole network setup on my blog, so you will be able to see all the details in a few weeks :D
<bakuman> magespawn, rrdtool
<bakuman> rrdtool is used by programs like mrtg and munin as well
<magespawn> post the link when you done
<bakuman> will do. have 2 post allready, but non of the really interesting stuff yet: blog.jedrivisser.com
<Squirm> morning
<bakuman> more Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> môre
<Kilos> does he speak the taal too
<Kilos> oh ya van der swanepoel
<Squirm> waar het jy 'van der'
<Kilos> haha
<bakuman> haha
<Squirm> en ek kan nie praat 'taal' nie
<Kilos> hows things squirmy?
<Squirm> good. seem to have slept my hangover off :)
<Trixar_za> Evening Squirm
<Trixar_za> Er
<Trixar_za> Wait no
<Trixar_za> It's afternoon
<Squirm> morning Trixar_za 
<Squirm> oh
<Trixar_za> Afternoon Squirm
<Squirm> afternoon Trixar_za 
<Squirm> woke up like 30min ago
<bakuman> Trixar_za, jy in brackenfell?
<Trixar_za> bakuman: yes
 * Squirm looks at bakuman
<bakuman> cool, same
<Squirm> stalker!
 * bakuman glares at Squirm, shhhht
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> I'm in Protea Heights
<Trixar_za> :P
<Squirm> I, for some reason, read that as Pretoria
<Squirm> don't ask :/
<magespawn> okay Kilos the 16gig flash is now running 12.04
<Kilos> yay what did you do?
<magespawn> that laptop does not have a hard drive so used a cd and installed it to the flash drive\
<Trixar_za> Squirm: So... when you sending those series :P
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm> Trixar_za: crap
<Squirm> they're all on disk
<Squirm> just need to actually send the bloody things :/
<Squirm> Monday it will be!
<Trixar_za> Unless you forget again
<Trixar_za> :P
<Squirm> I haven't forgotten
<Squirm> but I'm like you
<Squirm> and you know how lazy you can get
<Squirm> be back in 10. need to try and track down my laundry
<bakuman> Trixar_za, het jy al aan CTWUG try connect?
<Trixar_za> CTWUG?
<bakuman> http://www.ctwug.za.net/content.php?s=4a14b91be81e5fa7bc3ade20e5ace69a
<bakuman> I get all my series there
<Trixar_za> Free wireless
<bakuman> yea with many people on, but you need to buy the router and antenna. And then convince someone to let you connect to them. but shouldn't be too hard in Protea Heights
<Trixar_za> Can I use it for browsing the internet? ;P
<bakuman> nope
<Trixar_za> Damn
<Trixar_za> :P
<bakuman> ok, going to tygervallei
 * bakuman out
<Trixar_za> Later bakuman - Now I have something to play with. Just need to get router and antenna... :P
<Trixar_za> Nice, you can game off it too
<Kilos> wow
<magespawn> Maaz tell Bakuman What device controls the ip address' on his network?
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay, I'll tell bakuman on freenode
<Squirm> Trixar_za: it's one very big lan
<Squirm> the PTAWUG is the biggest
<Trixar_za> Yeah, looks like it
<Squirm> I don't think the Durban one is big
<Squirm> 10min till lucnh
<Squirm> I'm starving
<magespawn> bbl 
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg_h 
<Squirm> better
<Kilos> why would i be getting  HUBBARD.CLUB.CC.CMU.EDU  as something im connected to
<Kilos> what in ubuntu uses that
<Kilos> got xchat and pidgin mxit open only
<Kilos> http://www.club.cc.cmu.edu/
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> sup
<Kilos> hey Symmetria you forgot us?
<Symmetria> heh nah
<Symmetria> been busy
<Symmetria> can ya take a look at a draft presentationf or me
<Kilos> lol ok
<Symmetria> for me
<Symmetria> and give me comments
<Kilos> ok
<Symmetria> will msg you url :)
<Kilos> k
<Symmetria> Kilos lemme knwo what you think :)
<Kilos> will do. lots to read
<magespawn> Kilos what software can you remember for data recovery?
<Kilos> testdisk
<Kilos> photorec
<magespawn> got
<Symmetria> anyone else wanna take a look at a networking preso so I can get as much feedback as possible? lol, that presentation HAS to go well
<magespawn> okay
<Kilos> Symmetria, put the link here then anyone can look
<Symmetria> :) messaged you a url for it
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/preso.pptx
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> gimme comments :)
<Symmetria> heh, the guy from UFS and myself are giving that presentation in Tanzania week after next 
<Symmetria> but gotta submit it by Monday
<Symmetria> I just love the slide with the new core design because its a thing of beauty (the design)
<Kilos> did you work out a way to get past lotsa downtime?
<Symmetria> kilos yip :) thats in the presentation, total downtime on any part of the network during the whole process was < 30 seconds
<Kilos> im on page 9 only
<Kilos> ok
<Symmetria> we may add some traffic graphs to that presentation as well to show the v6 traffic but not sure yet 
<Trixar_za> Well now I've seen everything
<Kilos> how do i copy/paste from there
<Trixar_za> Somebody made a graphic novel about Pinocchio... The Vampire Slayer
<Symmetria> Kilos from the presentation? heh, I dont know what viewer you are using :)
<Trixar_za> He uses his nose as a stake
<Kilos> libreoffice
<Symmetria> no idea :) I created it in powerpoint :p
<magespawn> lol @ Trixar_za
<Kilos> impress
<Kilos> eish you windows peeps
<Symmetria> heh, powerpoint/visio combination is fun
<Kilos> what is additional /15 worth of ip space
<Kilos> whats the /15
<Symmetria> Kilos 196.254.0.0 -> 196.2555.255.255
<Symmetria> oops :) added an extra 5 in there
<Kilos> yeah but surely you must state additional something so peeps can understand
<Kilos> not jusy /15
<Kilos> just\
<Symmetria> *hrm* possibly, might be a good idea, we didn't because its a highly technical audience but might be worth doing
<Kilos> oh they all geeks
<Symmetria> heh academic networking conference
<Symmetria> :p
<Squirm> lo
<Kilos> lemme know if you have to explain to them what it means
<Symmetria> heh, all in all though, I think we did a fairly decent job on that implementation
<Symmetria> and the costs all things considered were peanuts
<Kilos> p14
<Kilos> should was be is
<Kilos> ensure routinmg is
 * Symmetria looks
<Symmetria> yeah, fixed that
<Kilos> and last 2 lines are under the logo stuff
<Symmetria> *HRM* thats gotta be a libre issue, doesnt look that way on my powerpoint
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> p 15 relays are setup
<Kilos> you dont ensure something in the past
<Kilos> and not as well supported
<Kilos> not as supported
<Symmetria> ugh sorry, power dropped 
<Symmetria> so missed the last few lines :p
<Kilos> p 15 relays are setup
<Kilos> and not as well supported
<Kilos> not as supported
<Symmetria> aahh thanks :) fixing
<Kilos> p17 once we knew
<Symmetria> Thanks :) fixed that as well
<Symmetria> lol by the time I got to p15 I was getting tired :P it shows
<Symmetria> haha
<Kilos> actually maybe once we know that devices are getting
<Kilos> hey?
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> where is that?
<Kilos> p16
<Kilos> no 17
<Kilos> sorry
<Symmetria> fixed :)
<Kilos> lol @ redbull and pizza
<Symmetria> well, its true :P 
<Symmetria> between the 4 of us that worked those 2 weeks doing implementation, we worked out that we drank something in the region of 240 cans of the stuff in 2 weeks
<Symmetria> :p
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> dont believe the adds
<Kilos> it doesnt give you wings
<Symmetria> hahahaha no but it does keep you away at 4am
<Kilos> good coffee
<Kilos> yip methinks its a good job
<magespawn> i am off, see y'all later
<Symmetria> heh, it was pretty cheap to do, the stuff on slide 22 though is the opposite of cheap
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Symmetria> that slide 22 design is MAJOR money
<Symmetria> later magespawn
<Symmetria> (like, 5 or 6 million major money)
<Kilos> is this to show the foreign peeps what can be done?
<Symmetria> heh its to say that implementing v6 isnt all that complex or expensive, and neither is fixing a broken network
<Kilos> ah
<Symmetria> I mean, we spent less than half a million bux fixing a network that size
<Symmetria> and getting a 70% performance increase
<Symmetria> with no downtime 
<Symmetria> and half a million bux on a network that size is nothing
<Symmetria> the moment you stick in 100gig anything
<Symmetria> it costs you up the wazoo
<Kilos> yip well done
<Kilos> yo can
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> tide too
<Kilos> sarmy in tab hand
<bakuman>  magespawn you here?
<Maaz> bakuman: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell Bakuman What device controls the ip address' on his network?" 2 hours, 26 minutes and 59 seconds ago
<bakuman> Maaz tell magespawn http://goo.gl/zllEf flashed with openWRT
<Maaz> bakuman: Sure, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Kilos> aw the tannie left without saying toods
<Cantide> Kilos, i only saw your greeting now haha
<Cantide> hi :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb tannie
<Kilos> wbb
<charlvn> good afternoon
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: No problem
<charlvn> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<Kilos> lo charlvn 
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> ok clever cats how do i get this channel in xchat and not lose freenode same time
<Kilos> http://webchat.quakenet.org/?channels=0ad
<Kilos> inetpro, ??
<Kilos> Maaz, ibid channel
<Maaz> irc://autumn.cpt.za.atrum.org
<Kilos> gotta be something like that
<Kilos> then xchat gives the option to connect with a right click
<Symmetria> kilos, in xchat you might be able to hit control-shit-t to open another status window, not sure if thats teh same in linux (in mac its apple-shift-t)
<Symmetria> and then just /server in that status window
<Kilos> nope nothing happens
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> there is definately a hotkey to open another status window
<Symmetria> just cant remeber what it is
<Kilos> with a link like maaz gave for the ibid channel one just right clicks it right here a click connect
<Kilos> ah
<charlvn> Kilos: oh, you use a version of xchat that doesn't give you a status window? i used to have that on some distro, i think it was mint
<charlvn> Kilos: but on ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 i now see the status window again
<Kilos> whats a staus window?
<Kilos> status
<Kilos> im on 12.04
<Symmetria> you can change it in the xchat settings I believe
<Kilos> i looked
<Symmetria> lol, I hate xchat under linux though, thats why I use xchat aqua under mac
<Kilos> what! xchat rocks
<Kilos> one just needs to be clever
<Kilos> you sound like the kde peeps
<Symmetria> heheh xchat aqua is a thousand times better though
<Symmetria> they made a lot of changes in xchat aqua to make it pretty :p
<Kilos> pretty text?
<charlvn> lemme switch to xchat... brb
<Kilos> whew that was fast
<charlvn> http://i.imgur.com/KKdwG.png
<charlvn> was that what you guys are referring to?
<Kilos> ya mine has the nicks window on the right
<Kilos> as well
<Kilos> with hosts or something
<charlvn> no but that was the server tab
<charlvn> here's the channel tab: http://i.imgur.com/wPfIC.png
<charlvn> this is in gnome3 on ubuntu 12.10
<Kilos> ya mine looks like that
<Kilos> on unity
<charlvn> ah ok
<Kilos> and all past ubuntus
<charlvn> hmmm i had some version of xchat i was running that didn't have a "freenode" tab
<Kilos> xchat is xchat i think
<charlvn> but opened the first channel over that one
<charlvn> it was weird... i think it was on mint if i recall correctly
<Kilos> oh that you setup when loggong in
<charlvn> it could just be a setting though
<Kilos> choose server and favourite channels
<charlvn> no past that, when you actually open the first channel
<charlvn> when you're already connected to the server
<Symmetria> what does alt-shift-t do (without the control)
<Symmetria> or control-shift-t
<Kilos> have you set the little start windows to not show?
<Kilos> nothing i can see
<charlvn> nothing here either
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> Kilos: yup, i hate that little window :)
<Kilos> thats where you supposed to choose what server etc
<Kilos> they all in therte
<Kilos> then edit like freenode and enter #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> charlvn, right click this link
<Kilos> irc://autumn.cpt.za.atrum.org
<Kilos> should give you options
<charlvn> wow, it's definitely november, it's only 16:30 and i already need to turn on the lights inside because it's getting so dark outside :S
<charlvn> but it's cloudy too
<charlvn> Kilos: yes, connect and copy link
<Kilos> ya thats the kinda link i need for that 0ad place
<Kilos> i dunno how this one for ibid was worked out
<Kilos> but works kiff
<charlvn> isn't 0ad also on freenode?
<Kilos> the game gives that link
<charlvn> ok just /j #oad
<charlvn> what was the link again? sorry i closed irssi so i don't have it in my history above
<Kilos> they on another server
<charlvn> ah ok
<Kilos> wait
<charlvn> if you want to connect to another server, press ctrl+t
<charlvn> that opens a new server tab
<Kilos> http://webchat.quakenet.org/?channels=0ad
<charlvn> ah yes
<charlvn> quakenet
<charlvn> ok
<charlvn> 1 sec
<charlvn> then type: /server irc.quakenet.org
<charlvn> that in the new tab, otherwise you will disconnect from freenode
<charlvn> then /j #oad
<Kilos> ok i try that
<charlvn> sorry, i meant /j #0ad
<charlvn> with a zero
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yay ty charlvn 
<Kilos> now forgot what i wanted to ask them
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> yup you are in, i see you there
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so we should be able to modify the ibid one to work too
<Kilos> Maaz, ibid chsnnnel
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, ibid channel
<Maaz> irc://autumn.cpt.za.atrum.org
<Kilos> Maaz, 0ad channel is <reply> /server irc.quakenet.org and /j #0ad
<Maaz> Kilos: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> hehe i keep adding bits as i member
<Kilos> maybe they all sleeping
<Kilos> hi smileE17 
<charlvn> yeah, it's a saturday, they might be taking it easy
<Kilos> or in a country thats still asleep
<smileE17> hi Kilos :p
<charlvn> hi smileE17 
<Kilos> methinks i try 0ad in kde. maybe its faster
<Kilos> wbb
<smileE17> hi charlvn :)
 * Kilos quasselfied now
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charlvn: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and charlvn!
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charlvn> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Cantide> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Cantide: There isn't a pot on
<Cantide> ,_,
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> my kde trash can is too small
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> first time ive had to enlarge the trash can
<Kilos> wb drubin
<Kilos> oh my gone again
<Kilos> inetpro: wen jy
<smileE17> split :|
<charlvn> now you're talking!
<charlvn> http://icecreamjournal.turkeyhill.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/banana-split.jpg
<charlvn> yum yum
<smileE17> Delicious :D
 * smileE17 aimes charlvn
<smileE17> Parlez-vous français? :)
<charlvn> sorry i speak basically no french :)
<charlvn> i live close to the german border, we don't get many french people here ;)
<charlvn> does "aimes" mean "beaam" ?
<smileE17> aime = love
<smileE17> :D
<charlvn> ah i see :D
<charlvn> me gusta
<charlvn> sorry, that's about the only two words of spanish i speak :S
<smileE17> not like gay people ;) but just like friends :)
<charlvn> lol
<smileE17> French, you mean? :P
<charlvn> me gusta is french?
<smileE17> Ooo :p
<smileE17> I see! ;)
<smileE17> aime is french :P
<charlvn> actually, you just gave me some inspiration
<charlvn> how would you say "me gusta" or "ich mag" in french?
<charlvn> oh wait, i just found it: http://global3.memecdn.com/french-me-gusta_o_150838.jpg
<charlvn> here's another one: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/708588_700b.jpg
<charlvn> and here: http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_llgm7s0xGl1qbak8mo1_500.jpg
<charlvn> now i'm satisfied :)
<charlvn> the german one is also good: http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lg2cdg2Fqh1qfhf8ao1_500.png
<smileE17> charlvn: Je veux :p
<smileE17> (= I want)
<smileE17> :D
<smileE17> lol, crazy pics
<charlvn> :D
<charlvn> sehr geil!
<charlvn> the expression on that face, i mean
<smileE17> lol. ;)
<smileE17> "geil" is a very sexual loaded word in Dutch :P
<smileE17> both in nl-NL & nl-BE
<charlvn> hmmm, depends on how you understand it :P
<charlvn> ooh, i'm watching the sketch show, do you know it?
<charlvn> really good english comedy
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<bakuman> .
<charlvn> he said night and then his connection got reset :/
<charlvn> maybe he plugged his modem out
<charlvn> hi bakuman 
<smileE17> charlvn: no i don't :p
<charlvn> smileE17: it's very good, highly recommended!
<smileE17> okay :)
<bakuman> hi charlvn 
<smileE17> doei!!! :p
<Squirm> hi
<charlvn> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> hello ChanServ 
<Squirm> hello charlvn 
<charlvn> lol
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-04
<Kilos> morning all
<psydroid> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hiya psydroid howzit
<psydroid> I'm fine, I'm going to back to sleep actually
<psydroid> and you?
<Kilos> lol good here ty
<Kilos> sorry for waking you
<psydroid> no problem
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm
<Kilos> hi Cantide
<Cantide> morning '-'
 * Cantide is relaxing
<Cantide> i should study .-.
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i need to restart
<Kilos> wbb
<Cantide> ^^;
<Kilos> study while relaxing
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> not sure if that's possible xD
<magespawn> morning all
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, bakuman on freenode told me "tell magespawn http://goo.gl/zllEf flashed with openWRT" 18 hours, 49 minutes and 24 seconds ago
<magespawn> ty Maaz
<magespawn> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome magespawn
<Squirm> anyways
<Squirm> off to Durban
<Squirm> bbl
<Cantide> Squirm, amazing weather here today
<Cantide> enjoy :)
<magespawn> the east coast summer coming through at lst
<magespawn> at last even
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> took its time this year
<Cantide> but i want winter to last another 2 weeks
<Kilos> hi magespawn
<Kilos> scalpel is another one
<Kilos> remember just before sleeping
<Kilos> theres one more will let you know when i find my blog sometime
<magespawn> hi Kilos ty forgot about that
<Kilos> yw you got photorec hey
<Kilos> methinks i need to start a new blog
<Kilos> then save all the useful info there
<magespawn> i have that yes
<Kilos> magespawn: you here?
<Kilos> lo ludo
<Kilos> hmm google blogger dont like opera browser
<Kilos> The browser we detected is unsupported and may result in unexpected behaviour. 
<Kilos>  Please choose from our list of  supported browsers  for the best experience.
<Cantide> weird..
<Cantide> Opera is usually awesome .-.
<magespawn> yup stil here but working on cleaning the shop junk out
<magespawn> still even
<Kilos> hehe enjoy magespawn
<magespawn> abd the probable want you to use chrome
<Kilos> of course they want their products used
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> lotsa links showing to link to g+ as well
<Kilos> You need a Google+ profile to share a post. Click on the Google+ tab to learn more.
<magespawn> i have one, but i do not post very often, more read what other people post
<Kilos> no man thats what it tells me
<Kilos> i cant even remember who i am at g+
<Kilos> it ate data
<Kilos> methinks the fly needs to finish his blog engine
<magespawn> it does eat the data
<Kilos> so is it better to use chrome or chromium?
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> for interests sake
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/presentations/ufs-ipv6-2012.pdf <=== the final version of that presentation, but whats interesting, is slide 25
<Symmetria> which is a major "screw you" to anyone who says there is no v6 content on the internet
<Kilos> Symmetria: you gotta always be diplomatic
<Kilos> Maaz: diplomat
<Maaz> A diplomat is a person who can tell others to go to hell in such a nice way that they look forward to the trip
<Symmetria> lol kilos, the graph just proves them wrong
<Symmetria> :p
<Kilos> heh
<charl> good morning
<Kilos> charly
<charl> sorry, afternoon in .za :)
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<charl> Maaz: what? dirty mugs again? yuck!
<Maaz> charl: What?
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> so how's it going Kilos 
<Kilos> its the late night peeps that mess and leave
<charl> heh ja
<Kilos> ok ty and you charl
<charl> good good, no complaints
<charl> nice sunny weather today after the rainy weather yesterday
<charl> i want to go outside but i have to stay inside and clean my apartment :D
<Kilos> lol thats life
<Kilos> get an active chick
<charl> lol, yeah so that she can help me clean :P
<Kilos> well if you clever she will do all the cleaning and moan when you mess
<charl> hahaha! :D
<charl> yeah totally
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> Maaz: me gusta
<Maaz> charl: Sorry...
<charl> Maaz: thanks!
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Kilos> whats me gusta
<charl> it's spanish for "i like" or "i'm satisfied"
<Kilos> haha tell him that now
<charl> hmm, but he should have a good reply
<charl> lemme think something up...
<Kilos> tell him man
<charl> Maaz: me gusta is "I like" or "I'm satisfied" in Spanish.
<Maaz> charl: I already know stuff about me gusta
<charl> Maaz: what is me gusta?
<Maaz> You better be charl
<charl> lol
<charl> when somebody says "me gusta" it should actually reply with "feliz :D"
<charl> or "estoy feliz"
<Kilos> no man then i dont understand it
<Kilos> and maaz is my buddy
<Kilos> so he thinks of me
<charl> i should start playing with ibid
<charl> i'll look into it
<Kilos> are you on ubuntu?
<Kilos> very simple , aptitude install ibid
<charl> ah
<charl> nice
<charl> yes i'm on ubuntu
<charl> sorry if my replies are slow, i am busy cleaning in the meantime ;)
<Kilos> lol go ahead
<Kilos> others are slow with no excuse
<magespawn> Kilos just starting the upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04
<magespawn> say 2 hours 23 min
<Kilos> wow
<magespawn> now 1 hour 55 min
<Kilos> i thought you got a tick working and installed 12.04
<Kilos> stick
<magespawn> varies a lot, the kids are here too
<Kilos> what varies a lot?
<magespawn> no that was on the laptop without the harddrive
<magespawn> the time
<Kilos> oh ya
<magespawn> the kids are playing online games
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lekker with no cap hey?
<magespawn> so everytime they start a new level and it loads it slows down
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> oh you mean your download speed
<magespawn> the no cap is like the midas touch
<Kilos> you shoulda just borrowed a cd fromanother machine and clean installed man
<Kilos> big change from 10.04 to 12.04
<Kilos> gonna have lotsa stuff that doesnt work anymore
<Kilos> just rides along
<Kilos> only way i could get kde to see 3g was install unity forst then kubuntu-full on top
<Kilos> now not sure if its safe or better to remove the unity stuff
<Kilos> on boot there no options just straight into kde
<magespawn> well we will see what happens
<Symmetria> The ANC should change its symbol to a CONDOM because it more accurately reflects the party's political stance.... A condom allows for inflation, halts production, destroys the next generation, protects a bunch of dicks, and gives you a sense of security while you're actually being screwed. Damn, it just doesn't get more accurate than that!
<Kilos> hi kodez
<kodez> unle kilos
<kodez> ^uncle
<Kilos> unle yourself
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you too fast
<kodez> i have a headache and am losing myself
<Kilos> losing yourself?
<Kilos> Symmetria: Dont forget some host space for us hey?
<Kilos> i gonna hound you till its easier to say here you are
<kodez> let's chat again later. i want to take a walk maybe i will be better.
<Kilos> someone with a bb again
<charl> lol Symmetria 
<charl> i just saw a video on al jazeera about the development near zuma's house
<charl> http://youtu.be/NrFQ2lwJCko
<Kilos> unreal hey. 20 mill upgrade
<charl> yeah and a whole town that is going to be constructed nearby
<Kilos> on every news bulletin here
<charl> coincidence?
<charl> ah
<charl> yeah even made international news :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> some comeuppance from a herd boy
<Kilos> hes getting like mugabe
<charl> sounds more like a corruptance :)
<charl> yeah
<Kilos> aw i actually had a lekker blog 
<Kilos> one quote
<Kilos> Saw an interesting quote the other day about geeks. Geeks are the guys you bully and tease in school and end up working for later in life.
<charl> :D
<charl> i should find this film: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revenge_of_the_Nerds
<Kilos> how do i find the link to my new blog
<Kilos> i only see the one i use to go edit it
<Kilos> blogspot.com has changed so much
<Kilos> where the monkey and fly and pro
<Kilos> only 21 here not showing grayed out
<Kilos> my poor poor channel
<Kilos> and nuvolari is most likely playing with his helicopter
<Kilos> charl, do you g+
<Kilos> magespawn, another one is foremost. found my blog and posted the data recovery bit i got online somewhere
<Kilos> but dunno how to give the link
<charl> Kilos: nope, i don't use any social networks atm
<charl> only irc ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> then write a blog engine for irc
<Kilos> the new google one is too fulla
<charl> hehe
<Kilos> charl, you see this  http://blogofkilos.blogspot.com/
<Kilos> no one else to ask so you're it
<Kilos> had to get a google dashboard thing to find that link
<charl> yup
<charl> i can open it
<charl> something about data recovery
<Kilos> yay ty
<charl> hi psydroid 
<charl> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello '-'
<charl> Cantide: how long before you go to korea?
<psydroid> hi charl
<Cantide> 2 weeks '-'
<Cantide> i leave on the 17th
<psydroid> hi Cantide
<charl> Cantide: nice
<Cantide> hello psydroid :)
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> Cantide, for how long
<Cantide> 3 weeks only :'(
<Cantide> it's not enough
<Cantide> but it will have to do
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> ah ok
<Kilos> fix your dads pc before you go
<Kilos> winsucks pc?
<Cantide> nah
<Cantide> i will fix it when i get back
<Cantide> and i put Ubuntu 12.04 on there
<Cantide> just before it died -.-
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> doyou know what died?
<Kilos> hi Guest3437 
<Cantide> i think it's the CPU heatsink not making proper contact with the CPU
<Cantide> the bracket cracked last year
<Cantide> and we used some cable ties haha
<Kilos> h and the paste is R50 a tube that does one sink
<Kilos> lol
<Guest3437> molweni guys
<Kilos> mlweni?
<Kilos> molweni?
<Guest3437> yes ndiyabulisa gud ppl
<Kilos> lol what language is that?
<Cantide> Kilos, i've got thermal paste :) the issue is getting the heatsink to apply pressure to the CPU and not simply float above it
<Kilos> your first time here Guest3437 
<Guest3437> xhosa/south Africa
<Cantide> cool :)
<Kilos> i did one also with cable ties but drilled where mb had nothing for ties to go through
<Guest3437> yes ts 4 the frst tym,why?
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za Guest3437 
<Cantide> i was considering that, but it seemed like a crazy idea, Kilos :) perhaps i'll give it a shot :)
<Kilos> just be careful you dont damage tracks
<Guest3437> thank u kilos
<Kilos> Guest3437, you using ubuntu?
<Kilos> or you on a cellphone
<Guest3437> um on ma cellfone
<Kilos> ah so its hard to type full words
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> :D
<Cantide> yeah :-S i often chat on my phone - it irritates me!! but i have no other way to use those chat clients :'(
<Kilos> Guest3437, you in the transkei?
<Kilos> bye
<Kilos> bb cell
<Cantide> hmm
<Kilos> i wish blackberry would remove us from their fones
<Kilos> even all of irc
<Cantide> i dislike blackberry :'(
<Cantide> anything with android <3
<Kilos> Cantide, try jedirc on fone
<Kilos> but still texting onna fone sucks
<Cantide> i use androirc
<Kilos> ah
<Cantide> but i use my PC for IRC unless i have to use my phone
<Cantide> it's clients like whatsapp and kakao that i can't use on my PC
<Kilos> i wonder if magespawn won with his upgrade
<Cantide> so i'm forced to use them on my phone
<Kilos> i tried whatsapp here but all the android stuff was too much
<Cantide> it's very handy :)
<charl> i hardly use my android phone, i hate typing on the damn thing
<charl> the touch screen keyboard is a suck
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i like it
<Cantide> i can change keyboards by pressing a button
<charl> i can't stand it, but perhaps it's because my phone's screen is too small
<Cantide> maybe, yeah..
<charl> it's an huawei ideos
<charl> that is handy yes, for typing european languages or japanese for example
<Cantide> i also have a huawei.. useless phone it is :)
<charl> yup
<Cantide> yes, i switch between the standard Latin alphabet and Korean all the time on it
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> i will get a new phone when i can :)
<charl> thing is, even when you type in japanese, you have multiple character sets - hiragana and katakana and kanji
<Cantide> must be a nightmare on a phone :D
<charl> but there are "special" ways of typing those on smaller keyboards
<charl> where you press more than one button to get one character
<charl> but i don't have time to learn it, i just type in romanji and then use a romanji-to-hiragana/katakana converter
<Cantide> :-S
<Cantide> lol
<charl> i never really use kanji (sorry for the purists) :)
<Cantide> it's impressive but impractical
<Cantide> kanji is what halted my learning of Japanese :p
<charl> yup i don't even bother
<Cantide> my brother typed his wife's name in kanji earlier
<Cantide> and i only knew what he had said because of the context
<Cantide> i immediately forgot the characters
<Cantide> lol
<charl> ah he's married to a japanese girl?
<Cantide> yeah
<charl> ok
<Cantide> 3 years now
<Cantide> and he also hasn't learnt much Japanese
<charl> because kanji is unrelated to the pronunciation people typically explain how to write their names in kanji when they introduce themselves
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> kanji needs to be forgotten, but then again it's part of their culture and heritage
<charl> yes, well kanji is based on the chinese "han" writing system
<charl> it's an ancient writing system in asia
<charl> it won't disappear soon
<Cantide> i mean, a system designed to be overly complex so that peasants couldn't learn it is totally impractical in today's world
<Cantide> yeah
<charl> yeah it's beyond stupid
<Cantide> it's embedded in them now
<Cantide> it does look really cool and is fascinating to me as a foreigner
<Cantide> but i have no desire to learn it, which is unfortunate :<
<charl> i think mao tse tung had an idea to drop it entirely  at some point
<charl> but then again, who cares what he thinks :P
<charl> he was an oppressor in any case
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i don't think most Chinese people would agree with him
<Cantide> i do like Hangul though
<charl> that's like saying "english people are bad because mugabe said so"
<charl> who cares what mugabe thinks :P
<Cantide> King Sejong  was a smart man :)
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> does Mugabe think, that is the question
<charl> lol
<charl> that too
<charl> ok i need to bugger off and get some dinner
<charl> bbl
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> bye bye '<
<kodez> greetings
<superfly> hi kodez
<Kilos> hi kodez superfly 
<kodez> hi superfly and kilos
<Kilos> lol you on a cell?
<Kilos> or no tabs complete
<superfly> hi Kilos
<kodez> i am using my laptop
<Kilos> and what irc client kodez 
<kodez> pidgin
<Kilos> whew
<kodez> why whew?
<Kilos> i tried irc and facebook but was too much for me
<Kilos> mine is set to see offline buddies so window was tooo small 
<Kilos> like here are 34 guys
<Kilos> 8 offline
<kodez> i see
<Kilos> superfly, whats happening with your blog engine?
<Kilos> new blogger too involved and tied to g+
<superfly> Kilos: life.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tough in africa hey
<charl> nn all
<Kilos> night charl 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<hubx> hey there I have a traffic limit here. Is it possible to monitor the traffic I make per ssid?
<inetpro> Kilos: uh, pong
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell inetpro Los uit die benatter as dit nie later gaan reen nie." 1 day, 14 hours, 29 minutes and 4 seconds ago
<hubx> extra points if you an app for android
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> hi inetpro het jy al gesprooi
<inetpro> Kilos: ek't alles weggesprooi
<inetpro> wat is gesprooi?
<Kilos> die dubbeltjies
<Kilos> oeie
<Kilos> spuit
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> wat? ai
<inetpro> 200ml weggespuit
<Kilos> met benatter?
<Kilos> maak nie saak nie
<Kilos> dit klou net beter
<inetpro> met die spuitpomp ja
<inetpro> hoe moet ek anders spuit?
<Kilos> nee man benatter is iets wat jy in die water gooi saam met gif
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> wat nou?
<inetpro> niks op die pamflet gesien daarvan nie
<superfly> hubx: not a clue
<Kilos> hulle dink mense ken van
<Kilos> maar dis net nodig as dit gaan reen binnekort
<hubx> superfly, any idea who should I ask then?
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> as jy spuit innie oggend en reen nie daai dag nie is jou kop deur
<inetpro> ja ek glo nie dit gaan nou reen nie
<Kilos> maar onthou die benatter as jy moet spuit eendag net n paar uur voor dit reen
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe lank vat dit voor jy iets sien gebeur?
<Kilos> efekto G49 wetter/benatter
<Kilos> meer as n week
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> gras word eers geel
<inetpro> thanks, ek sal volgende keer onthou 
<Kilos> maar dis goeie goed dit werk van die blare af in die sisteem in tot by die wortels
<inetpro> 200ml kom in elk geval nie so vêr nie
<Kilos> wat kos dit nou?
<inetpro> sal nog moet kry, maar gaan eers wag om te sien
<inetpro> ek dink dit was R44 vir 200ml
<Kilos> nee man maak eers klaar voor dit saad maak
<Kilos> dis goedkoop
<inetpro> ok, miskien moet ek more nog kry
<Kilos> seker n groot stuk gedoen
<inetpro> ja redelik maar nog nie alles nie
<Kilos> probeer more nog kry
<superfly> hubx: The Google
<Kilos> as dit eers saad maak ontkim daai saad volgende jaar al vrek die plant nou
<superfly> it's like The Oracle, except it knows more...
<superfly> :-P
<Kilos> hi hubx sorry i know nothing about them things or i would try help
<Kilos> ontkiem inetpro 
<Kilos> sorry hubx we gardening in the taal
<inetpro> ubuntu gardening
<inetpro> wb nlsthzn
<Kilos> the taal=local language
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> salute
<Kilos> did the gautengers give you feed back on their party
<inetpro> hubx: what's the problem?
<nlsthzn> oh yes today is the 4th already...
 * nlsthzn wil update the report tomorrow morning seeing as I am swithcing to nightshift
<Kilos> superfly, say hi to the family for me please
<superfly> Kilos: sal so maak. ek is moeg, ek gaan bed toe.
<Kilos> small ones wont know but mrs knows me
<Kilos> lekker slaap superfly 
<inetpro> superfly: lekker slaap
<nlsthzn> night
<hubx> inetpro, my hosts has a capped internet connection. therefore i want to monitor how much traffic I use on his Wifi
<inetpro> hubx: just install vnstat on you machine
<Kilos> there was someone here yesterday that has all that worked out hubx 
<Kilos> monitors all data use
<hubx> inetpro, the problem with that is that is just can track traffic per interface, not ssid
<inetpro> it's very basic but does the job
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> who was it that monitored data use in case telkom was stealing his data
<Kilos> ??
 * Kilos forgets
 * bakuman !
<Kilos> yaya
<Kilos> bakuman, help bietjie hubx  in engels please
<inetpro> hubx: please explain
<inetpro> you want to monitor at the router/switch?
<hubx> no not monitor such count the traffic of my machine in a specific wifi (ssid)
<hubx> such=just
<inetpro> ssid = Service Set Identifier ?
<hubx> so vnstat would do the job if it was to only wifi I connect. but it not necessarily the case
<hubx> inetpro, yes or just the name
<hubx> *if there was only one wifi I connect to
<inetpro> vnstat can track eth0, wlan0, ppp0 or any other interface
<inetpro> and you could even force one wireless network to be wlan0 and another wlan1 if you wanted
<inetpro> not sure how you would do that right now, but I have definitely done that for ppp
<bakuman> you could write a script to check ssid name and the start/stop vnstat?
<hubx> inetpro, yes that might be possible but that is not what I want. I don't want to setup the traffic counter every time i connect to a different wifi. then I could just use vnstat und sum it up by myself
<hubx> look, I know I can write it myself. but I thought you maybe know some software which does the job
<inetpro> hubx: man vnstat
<inetpro>        -u, --updat             Update all enabled databases or only the one specified with -i parameter.
<inetpro> oops 
<inetpro> -u, --update  Update all enabled databases or only the one specified with -i parameter.
<inetpro> you just do that once
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<inetpro> magtie: wb
<magtie> Hi Everyone
<Maaz> magtie: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell magtie Aw girl, just found this http://blog.sudobits.com/2012/04/13/how-to-install-printer-driver-on-ubuntu-12-04/" 12 hours, 4 minutes and 49 seconds ago
<Kilos> was looking up something else and saw that and thought of you magtie 
<hubx> inetpro, I don't think this will work
<inetpro> well if you find a different solution let me know
<nlsthzn> :( the current ubuntu-ae loco is just about completely hi-jacked currently... guess I will be focussing on other Ubuntu projects from now on
<inetpro> hubx: I haven't seen an elegant monitoring solution per SSID
<Kilos> what you mean nlsthzn ?
<Kilos> who hijacked it
<hubx> inetpro, yeah me neither thats why I asked ;)
<Kilos> ahabs?
<magtie> Thanks Kilos updated Canon printer driver from launchpad for ubuntu 13-10
<magtie> 12-10
<Kilos> i was late i nkow
<inetpro> hubx: sorry, I only fully understand your problem now :-)
<nlsthzn> there was this one guy that had registered the ubuntu-ae launchpad account and was thus seen to be the contact person for the loco... but nothing happened he wasn't doing anything... then we prompted the loco council to remove him...
<Kilos> and?
<nlsthzn> that spurred him into action and he said he had another group of people who are the loco for the UAE... and now he has already gotten access to all rights to all things and they started having there little private club meetings
<nlsthzn> our guys are so discouraged most have quit all activity
<Kilos> eish sorry nlsthzn 
<Kilos> only here peeps work together
<inetpro> hubx: you have different users using the same machine on different  networks or just yourself?
<nlsthzn> thing is he is most probably doing it for business interests and if I see all of his core group they could all have vested interest ...
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> leave them and stay with us
<Kilos> you will have more time
<hubx> inetpro, nope. I have my laptop, but on one specific SSID I don't want to use more than lets say 500mb/d.
<Kilos> keep your bot
<smileE17> Kilos: :D
<Kilos> hi smileE17 
<smileE17> hi all :p
<smileE17> everything fine? ;)
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> hubx: hmm... 
<inetpro> hubx: and those WiFi networks in the same physical location?
<nlsthzn> thx uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> you one of us nlsthzn \
<nlsthzn> sure I know... still want to do what I can where I am ...
<hubx> inetpro, I don't this is getting us anywhere ;)
<inetpro> hubx: perhaps you need a proxy server 
<Kilos> if peeps put more value in making money thats their prob when they get stuck
<nlsthzn> this country is all about the money sadly
<Kilos> most places are nlsthzn 
<Kilos> its our community here that helps for the pleasure of it
<Kilos> and the friendship
<hubx> inetpro, no! I definitely not gonna do that. maybe I will write it myself when the pressure is big enough
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<aquarat> lol, i kilos
 * nlsthzn can't get record my desktop to record sound... haven'
<aquarat> *hi
<nlsthzn> haven't struggled to do that in years :/
<inetpro> hubx: np, was just trying to help
<hubx> inetpro, yes thanks ;)
 * inetpro would love to be able to track bandwidth utilisation up to application level
<inetpro> like android does it
<Kilos> inetpro, did you see bakuman s graphs
<inetpro> Kilos: uh, no?
<Kilos> even checks cellphones data use
<Kilos> bakuman, link?
<Kilos> please
<aquarat> so who here is running xchat on an arm cpu ? ;)
<bakuman> ender.no-ip.org:81
<Kilos> you having probs aquarat 
<aquarat> no
<Kilos> there inetpro 
<aquarat> just bragging :(
<Kilos> lol
<bakuman> if you klink on usage and traffic it gives per MAC usage and traffic
<bakuman> aquarat, which device?
<aquarat> odroid-x
<aquarat> I got debian going on an A13 too
<aquarat> but the mali gpu is an obstacle
<aquarat> mind you this also has a mali
<bakuman> I see they are pushing hard for Ubuntu on nexus 7
<aquarat> A13 is more difficult at the moment
<aquarat> awesome
<aquarat> hope gpu/arm support improves :D
<smileE17> aquarat: it will. one day :p
<inetpro> Kilos, bakuman: that still won't solve hubx's problem
<bakuman> yea i knoe
<bakuman> w
<smileE17> Goodbye, see ya all soon :) tomorrow :D
<inetpro> smileE17: good night
<Kilos> well i didnt know 
<Kilos> toods smile
<smileE17> thank you :)
<smileE17> see ya, Kilos 
<Kilos> not if i see you first
<Kilos> then ill hide
<smileE17> :(
<Kilos> hehe
<smileE17> :o
 * inetpro would love something like this: https://plus.google.com/114254397525521567468/posts/djrDbvyQadA
<inetpro> on (K)Ubuntu
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whats that thing a fone?
<inetpro> Kilos: that's a screenshot from my phone
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> no wonder you cant afford weed killer
 * Kilos ducks
<inetpro> eh
<bakuman> yea that would be cool inetpro 
<Kilos> bakuman, you like kubuntu
<Kilos> its so bloated
 * Kilos ducks lower
<bakuman> never really used it Kilos, I use Ubuntu, but might switch. 
<Kilos> its actually very lekker
<bakuman> But that would be cool on any linux distro Kerbero 
<bakuman> oops Kilos 
<Kilos> was pulling legs
 * inetpro agrees with bakuman
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i better go sleep before i get kick/banned
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> why do you sleep?
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: good night oom
<bakuman> /kick Kilos, cause I can't
<bakuman> nag oom!
<Kilos> nag julle
<Kilos> night tannie magtie 
<Kilos> see you all tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-28
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> oh my, they got a bad connection today
<Squirm> my connection is still awesome
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> mine is slow but normally very constant
<Kilos> i see everyone else part/join
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> gotta love BMW
<Symmetria> I phone em and I'm like, I need a service, they go, your motorplan expired 10 days ago, Im like, how much to extend it, they go 15 grand, I said fine, paid it, got it extended, took the car for a service (knowing full well there was something seriously wrong with it)
<Symmetria> they come back and go "errr, you've got a blown turbo, we'll fix it under the motor plan"
<Symmetria> I said "as a matter of interest, how much WOULD that have cost if it HADNT been in motorplan" they are like "57k"
<Symmetria> haha 
<tinuva> rofl
<Kilos> wow
<tinuva> smart, and lucky you are
<Kilos> very lucky
<Squirm> hey Symmetria 
<tal0n> Hello
<Kilos> hi tal0n 
<Kilos> sorry guys
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> so when do you leave
<Kilos> morning inetpro plustwo Mzolisto 
<Kilos> and hi superfly 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<superfly> hi Kilos
<charl_> hi superfly, Kilos 
<charl_> got a strange problem friday - during an update of 13.04 the processing of apport failed
<psyatw> hi charl_
<psyatw> hi superfly
<charl_> hi psyatw 
<charl_> not sure what to do about this: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: apport is broken or not fully installed
<charl_> very strange, first time in years that an update has gone wrong
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> do aptitude reinstall apport
<Kilos> that should give some feedback at least
<charl_> ok, first have to install aptitude
<Kilos> or dont you use aptitude
<charl_> doesn't matter, installing it now
<Kilos> haha thats one of the first things i install
<Kilos> its better than apt-get for lotsa things
<charl_> ok running aptitude now
<charl_> great, seems like it worked !
<charl_> thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> always install aptitude and use for installing stuff and upgrading
<charl_> yeah after this i think i'm just going to move to aptitude
<charl_> been sticking to apt-get for way too long, lots of people have told me to move to aptitude already
<Kilos> i always check with apt-get upgrade then do aptitude and it always does more and removes what inst necessary anymore
<Kilos> isnt
<charl_> i had one bad experience with aptitude a long time ago where it removed some packages it wasn't supposed it
<charl_> *to
<Kilos> oh you one of those that dont wash his ears
<charl_> but that must have been like 7 years ago or something
<charl_> lol
<Kilos> there are some things like i saw a stupid game i wanted to remove and it said it must remove ubuntu-desktop as well
<Kilos> always read
<charl_> yeah exactly !
<charl_> that's why i moved back to apt-get
<charl_> sorry i gotta go to a meeting bbl
<Kilos> i find the same thing in synaptic sometimes
<charl_> yeah apt-get is dumb but sometimes that's a good thing
<charl_> synaptic and aptitude are too smart for themselves :P
<charl_> ok now really going :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i love aptitude
<Squirm> if only it had super cow powers :/
<Kilos> at times its them powers that break things
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> aptitude is safer to use most of the time
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<inetpro> hello everyone else
<Kilos> oh my goodness me inetpro where did you drop outa
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> you gotta make some time sometime
<Kilos> i need guidance with that office writer agan. but not now
<Kilos> i also need some info about buying things online
 * inetpro dropped out of the skies
<Kilos> i found dvd multi writers for R165 or so but dunno how things work
<Kilos> do they give bank acc. then i get money depositted there and they post it to me or what
<Kilos> difficult being stupid ne
<Kilos> i see the goodie Add to cart  but i dont even have a cart
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> inetpro, tell me man
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> sorry
 * inetpro busy
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> Kilos: depends on the site
<inetpro> some you can trust less than others
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Haai mense
<Kilos> ok ill get links
<inetpro> Kilos: most of the times they just want your credit card
<Kilos> had a bad time here tried to make remastersys dvd and couldnt write to dvdrom so got sis to get other make dvd's and she brought dual layers
<Kilos> i dont have one man
<Kilos> cash only
<inetpro> you can't transfer cash over the interwebs
<Kilos> ya but if they give acc. no. i can get sis to go deposit next time she goes in
<inetpro> hmm... don't think that will work
<inetpro> unless it's a local thingy
<Kilos> http://www.pricecheck.co.za/categories/142/DVD+Drives/
<Kilos> lemme go to one
<Vince-0> yoh there's my mobile client - will be out and about tonight for the meet
<Kilos> http://www.purpleflytrading.co.za/uncategorized-c-92760/lg-dvd-24x-writer-retail-p-2819476.html
<Kilos> you not gonna make it Vince-0 ?
<Kilos> is that purple fly group crooks
<Vince-0> I'll make it from the mobile
<Kilos> what happened to your wifi?
<Vince-0> DSL is broken for days now
<Kilos> eish
<Vince-0> yaar as soon as I get home, DSL is out and PC mobo is dead
<Vince-0> I'm sure I complained about it here already
<Kilos> that sucks
<Kilos> where is the prob do you think?
<Kilos> you gotta find someone to keep mailing till you get action
<Vince-0> no liny sync to the dslam
<Vince-0> happens every few months
<Symmetria> why the hell is SAA using ported phone numbers on their land line when you call them
<Symmetria> are they using bloody cell phones in their call centre or something
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> then they can lie at home and answer
<Symmetria> well the assholes need to learn that the reason they have a platinum card holder line is so that people with plat cards can actually PHONE IT and hear what people are saying on the other end
 * Symmetria is grumpy
<Squirm> Maaz: weather in Mooirivier
<Maaz> Squirm: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Squirm> Maaz: weather in Mooirivier, za
<Maaz> Squirm: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Squirm> hmm
<Symmetria> maaz: weather in london
<Maaz> Symmetria: Too many places match london: London, Arkansas; London, Kentucky; London, Minnesota; London, Ohio; London, Ontario; London, Texas; London, United Kingdom and London, West Virginia
<Symmetria> maaz: weather in london, united kingdom
<Maaz> Symmetria: In London, United Kingdom at 1:50 PM GMT on October 28, 2013: 13°C; Humidity: 77%; Wind: West at 30 km/h; Conditions: Light Rain Showers; Sunrise/set: 6:48 AM GMT/4:41 PM GMT; Moonrise/set: /1:53 PM GMT
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> ;p maaz lies, the real answer for that is always the same: "shit"
<Symmetria> ;p
<Squirm> lol
<Symmetria> maaz: weather in cupertino, california
<Maaz> Symmetria: In Moffett NAS, California at 7:10 AM PDT on October 28, 2013: 12°C; Humidity: 7°C; Wind: 28 km/h; Conditions: Scattered Clouds; Sunrise/set: 7:29 AM PDT/6:14 PM PDT; Moonrise/set: 1:34 AM PDT/2:52 PM PDT
<Symmetria> wtf, 12C 
<Symmetria> its california, its supposed to be NICE weather
 * Symmetria shoots maaz for giving him bad news
<Kilos> noman dont shoot the coffee maker
<Kilos> tell him sorry Symmetria 
<Kilos> ry inetpro storm kom
<inetpro> Kilos: serious!?
<Kilos> hoor jy nie die donderweer nie?
<inetpro> eish, nee
<Kilos> lyk nog ok by julle
<Kilos> kom van haartebeestpoort af
<Kilos> krag klaar een keer geflikker jier
<Kilos> s/jier/hier
<Kilos> if i disappear power died
<gwoodford> hi everyone
<gwoodford> hey, i need some advice picking a new laptop. Any suggestions, i'm looking at the Lenovo range
<inetpro> hi gwoodford
 * inetpro unfortunately has never used the Lenovo range
<inetpro> gwoodford: see http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/make/Lenovo/?category=Desktop&category=Laptop
<gwoodford> thanks inetpro, if i want to be able to pay games, say from Steam, should i stick to only the nvidia ones?
<inetpro> hmm... wish I had the answer for you
<gwoodford> and also, should i filter on the available from ubuntu.com and not look at the available from manucturer
<inetpro> I'm not sure where we stand with nvidia these days
<Tonberry> for gaming on linux you are pretty much stuck with nvidia
<gwoodford> Tonberry: yeah, think as much
<gwoodford> but if you wanted to pay say R8000, which one would you get?
<Tonberry> i haven't shopped for laptops in over a year 
<Tonberry> i have no idea whats out there
<inetpro> superfly, tumbleweed: maybe you guys can help here?
<tumbleweed> gwoodford: I like the T-series and X-series thinkpads
<tumbleweed> (and so do most other people, I think)
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> nearly thought i was gonna miss my first meeting, or have i missed one before
 * tumbleweed has an X220 (the current replacement is X240)
<gwoodford> tumbleweed: ok, i'll look through the T and X series and see what i like, thanks :)
<tumbleweed> gwoodford: as to Nvidia
<tumbleweed> I have no idea what nvidia is like on laptops these days, but I'd expect worse battery life than intel graphics
<inetpro> gwoodford: please note that we have a meeting here at 20:30 this evening
<tumbleweed> and switching between intel and nvidia on the fly (optimus) is still not very well supported
<Kilos> hi gwoodford hope you were welcomed here
<inetpro> anyone is welcome to attend 
<gwoodford> i currently have a dell vostro 1720, which uses nvidia, which has great gaming support, but it overheats and the battery is dying
<Kilos> evening tumbleweed 
<gwoodford> inetpro: yes, i know
<kbmonkey_> hello
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey_ 
<Kilos> with a tail
<inetpro> kbmonkey_: wb, you chairing again this evening?
<Kilos> inetpro:  tumbleweed whats the ibid command to restart when its on a host
<kbmonkey_> yes
<Kilos> hard work the ssh way
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> Kilos: you just want to change the nick? 
<Kilos> that too ya inetpro 
<inetpro> I think it was as simple as "QA_: nick QA
<inetpro> "
<Kilos> ah lovely ty very much
<kbmonkey> my hat am tired today
<inetpro> Kilos: or rather "change nick to WHATEVER"
<Kilos> thats the way ty
<inetpro> mooi!
<tumbleweed> Kilos: hi. ah, you got it
<Kilos> yeah ty tumbleweed 
<Kilos> the pro is helpful at times
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> that made my evening
<Kilos> i think im gonna try kubuntu 13.10 next month
<Kilos> everyone says its fast
 * inetpro wbbl
<Kilos> oh my where be the fly?
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> is dit vanaand meeting?
<Kilos> hi nuvolari yeah
<kbmonkey> Maaz, tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils kbmonkey I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<kbmonkey> Maaz, make me a sandwich
<Maaz> kbmonkey: What? Make it yourself.
<kbmonkey> Maaz, sudo make me a sandwich
<Maaz> kbmonkey: sudo make me a sandwich is $nick is not in sudoers file. This incident will be ported.
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> he he
<Kilos> thats the message centos kept giving me
<kbmonkey> yup. server OS'es do not add users to sudoers by default
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ive removed it and put ubuntu there in case this pc dies
<kbmonkey> oh my I must be tired. almost pasted loads of text into irc 
<kbmonkey> thank goodness for irssi, it stopped me
<kbmonkey> net is having hiccups tonight
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> not cool
<Kilos> over 4 lines it kicks you
<Kilos> or refuses to send
<kbmonkey> every 2mins ithe net blacks out for a minute
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> our internet is actually getting worse i think
<kbmonkey> story of our lives
<kbmonkey> how does the agenda look?
<Kilos> havent looked
<Kilos> i dont think theres is much
<Kilos> maybe some in events
<kbmonkey> still loading the loco page...
<Kilos> someone had an inpromptu release party i saw in the mail
<Kilos> and i think its maia thats organising one down there
<Kilos> i read mails and delete most of them and chop and change tween kde and unity so forget most of whats said
<Kilos> and trying to write a book with libreoffice is heavy work
<kbmonkey> writing a book? nice one.
<Kilos> there is no info i find for normal peeps
<Kilos> booklet
<kbmonkey> informative?
<kbmonkey> or short story?
<Kilos> how to fix pcs
<Kilos> and do your own data recoveries and so on
<Kilos> and i wanna sell it to windows peeps
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> they like paying for everything
<kbmonkey> ;)
<Kilos> if you cant beat them join them
<Kilos> maybe i can get lotsa data if it sells
<kbmonkey> I go make some tea
 * Kilos reboots quick to unity
<kbmonkey> Maaz, tell kilos welcome back
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
 * inetpro getting ready for coffee and rusks
<inetpro> anyone else for coffee?
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> pc seems a bit faster
<kbmonkey> Kilos, the thunder is rolling in again
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<inetpro> kbmonkey: you have a huge agenda for tonight
<kbmonkey> inetpro, you won't believe
<kbmonkey> no, not really.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<nuvolari> :-/ 
 * nuvolari facedesks himself
<nuvolari> oh wait, did I not miss it?
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<nuvolari> So suß
<nuvolari> just enough time to fetch tea
<nuvolari> bbiab
<Kilos> time kbmonkey 
<Kilos> min peeps here i see
<kbmonkey> it is time
<kbmonkey> Maaz, begin meeting about Monthly Ubuntu-ZA IRC meet
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<kbmonkey> wat
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> Maaz, start meeting about Monthly Ubuntu-ZA IRC meet
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<nuvolari> o/ hello kbmonkey 
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay
<kbmonkey> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Done
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Zorro
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay
<tal0n> Maaz, I am Daan Schutte
<Maaz> tal0n: Righto
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> hmm, which one will I end up as?
<inetpro> nuvolari: I think both
<tal0n> hi everyone
 * inetpro is not sure
<Kilos> hi tal0n 
<inetpro> Maaz: minutes so far?
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-10-28-18-33-57.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-10-28-18-33-57.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-10-28-18-33-57.html
<nuvolari> hi tal0n, inetpro 
<nuvolari> thanks inetpro 
<kbmonkey> welcome everyone, to another monthly meeting.
<kbmonkey> you can find the limited agenda at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/666/detail/
<inetpro> nuvolari: Zorro
<nuvolari> oh dear
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Welcome and previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcome and previous minutes
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure
<kbmonkey> yes, welcome
<inetpro> lol
<nuvolari> sorry for the noise
<kbmonkey> zorro has left the building
<nuvolari> nooo! it won't take my override now
<nuvolari> I guess my 2nd name will be Zorro :P
<kbmonkey> lol
<inetpro> we have a new member?
<inetpro> tal0n: your first meeting?
<kbmonkey> right, wrt the last meeting, there was some events that happened since then.
<tal0n> inetpro: yes indeed
<inetpro> tal0n: nice! Hope you'll be back for many more
<kbmonkey> there was software freedom day. and there was, um.. PyCon
<nuvolari> welcome tal0n  :) Hope you have a good time here
<inetpro> sadly it looks like tonight will be mare routine if I look at the short agenda
<kbmonkey> Let us keep an eye out for photos on those events, post em through the mailing list.
<inetpro> s/mare/mere/
<kbmonkey> a mare mistake inetpro 
<Kilos> hehe
<tal0n> thanks inetpro, nuvolari 
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Yessir
<inetpro> wb superfly
<superfly> and I am out, I have a migraine
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> aw shame man
<nuvolari> hello superfly 
 * nuvolari hands superfly some panado's
<inetpro> superfly: go sleep it off
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Event - Ubuntu 13.10 Release parties
<Maaz> Current Topic: Event - Ubuntu 13.10 Release parties
<kbmonkey> sorry to hear that superfly 
<kbmonkey> we can hold the fort
<kbmonkey> blame it on Monday ;)
<nuvolari> agreed
<superfly> nuvolari: panado, what is that?
<superfly> I don't even take panado for my normal headaches
<nuvolari> superfly: eh? what's wrong with panado's?
<nuvolari> or do you mean they don't have an effect on your headaches?
<Kilos> too weak for migraine
<nuvolari> ah
<Kilos> migraine bad news
<Kilos> pots before the eyes
<kbmonkey> there was release parties in CT last weekend, right?
<kbmonkey> *past weekend
 * nuvolari darts superfly with an elephant tranquiliser
<nuvolari> better? :P
<Kilos> hehe
<tal0n> lol
<nuvolari> I think I saw a post by maiatoday
<inetpro> I guess we shall have to make an effort to get more release parties organised for the next release
<inetpro> which will be the LTS release
<nuvolari> yeah, I'll join the LTS release parties :P I don't get time to upgrade otherwise
<Kilos> ya 14.04 is a lts
 * inetpro also prefers the LTS releases
<inetpro> though I have had good feedback from people who upgraded to 13:10
<inetpro> 13.10
<kbmonkey> found some pics from the release party - https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/cg692d6nvj5u4ev8k3f2v5086os
<kbmonkey> thanks to maia for posting those
<nuvolari> yeah, saw someone with gnome shell, looks pretty good
<inetpro> kbmonkey: well done!
<kbmonkey> the agenda says to plan release parties for first week in November
<kbmonkey> guess CT couldn't wait 
<inetpro> ahh, so there is still time to arrange something?
<kbmonkey> indeed!
<inetpro> hopefully someone rwading this will be inspired to take the lead
<inetpro> reading*
<inetpro> anyone can arrange a release party
<inetpro> Guidelines for Running a Release Party: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/RunningReleaseParty
<kbmonkey> back. ssh got disconnected...
<kbmonkey> cool thanks inetpro !
<kbmonkey> does anybody have a specific idea in mind right now?
 * inetpro has very limited time to do anything outside of work
<kbmonkey> knows the feeling!
<inetpro> family unfortunately has to come first
<kbmonkey> alright, let us keep it in mind and remember: the mailing list is the first stop!
<kbmonkey> moving on...
<inetpro> +!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Closing words and next chair
<Maaz> Current Topic: Closing words and next chair
<inetpro> oops... +1
<kbmonkey> lol +!
<kbmonkey> that is like +1 x 1000
 * Kilos votes kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> Kilos, we need more agenda items next time man!
<kbmonkey> would cookie recipes be off topic?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> ;)
<inetpro> maybe tal0n can tell us a bit about how he landed here
<kbmonkey> alright, well that is fine
<Kilos> yeah thats a good idea i forgot to ask
<tal0n> ;) 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed kbmonkey to chair the next meeting (25 November)
<Maaz> Agreed: kbmonkey to chair the next meeting (25 November)
<kbmonkey> Maaz, end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-10-28-18-33-57.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-10-28-18-33-57.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-10-28-18-33-57.html
<kbmonkey> No need for tal0n to make it public record if they don't want to ;)
<inetpro> sure
<kbmonkey> so you can tell us now, the meeting is concluded 
<inetpro> tal0n: sorry to put you on the spot
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Discuss the merits of painkillers
<Maaz> kbmonkey: I'm not going to listen to you
<kbmonkey> he he
<Kilos> we been chatting daily and you okes just wake up now
<kbmonkey> we are at work in the day Kilos :(
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> you okes read fast so logs aint a prob
<kbmonkey> solution #9: quit the day job
<tal0n> lol. was keen to get a bit more "involved" in ubuntu for a while and never thought to check the loco until recently
<Kilos> and come online at night before bed
<inetpro> kbmonkey: what is solution #8?
<kbmonkey> glad you did tal0n :D
<kbmonkey> inetpro, I forgot, something to do with bananas
<inetpro> :-)
<tal0n> thanks kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> build a banana empire and become the banana king, or something like that
<Kilos> there were other new guys too but dunno where they are
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you are the frontman in our operation
<kbmonkey> what would we do without you
<Kilos> haqve much less to read
<Kilos> have too
<inetpro> tal0n: thanks for joining us this evening, and kbmonkey: thanks for running the show
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey  you getting to be a staatmaker
<kbmonkey> thanks you folks!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, dance
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Huh?
<inetpro> nuvolari got lost in the intertubes again?
<kbmonkey> the thunder is rolling in - 
<nuvolari> nu uh
<nuvolari> stilswye
 * nuvolari reflekteer op die sif dag
<inetpro> nuvolari: ai!
 * inetpro wonders what happened with gwoodford_
<inetpro> thought he would also make it to the meeting
<gwoodford_> inetpro: i'm still here, giving up on my laptop search, so difficult to find specific models
<Kilos> aw gwoodford_ you didnt sign in at the meeting
<Kilos> never mind there is another one next month
<inetpro> too late now
<Kilos> and georgl is lurking
<Kilos> and theblazehen_ is busy with matric exams and studying i think
<gwoodford_> how do you sign into the meeting?
<Kilos> and Symmetria is looking where he can spend more money
<Kilos> yeah we just login with the bot that keeps record gwoodford_ 
<inetpro> so maybe someone should write a mail to the mailing list and ask for help in choosing the right gaming laptop that will work 100% for Ubuntu
<Kilos> you type in maaz I am Name
<Kilos> but he has closed the meet now
<Kilos> only an hour
<inetpro> Kilos: today was only half an hour
<Kilos> wow we only did 30 mins this time
<Kilos> sjoe
<kbmonkey> last week we did just over 30 mins iirc?
<Kilos> gwoodford_, have you joined our mailing list?
<Kilos> kbmonkey, huh
<inetpro> gwoodford_: maybe the way to do it is to look at the specs of something you can find in the shops and then do the reasearch to make sure everything works for Ubuntu
<gwoodford_> Kilos: yes, i'm on the mailing list, i'll send a mail, see what people say
<inetpro> research*
<kbmonkey> kilos, my bad it was longer
<inetpro> kbmonkey: you mean last month
<Kilos> last week
<gwoodford_> inetpro, yes i'll have to do that, the reverse is not working out
<Kilos> gwoodford_, i dont see the mail
<inetpro> Kilos: he has not sent it yet
<kbmonkey> next meeting agenda living happily at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/681/detail/
<Kilos>  http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<gwoodford_> Kilos, will send it tomorrow
<Kilos> ah sorry
<inetpro> kbmonkey: nice job!
<kbmonkey> and that is just the start
<Kilos> good man you blonde bomb shell you
<Kilos> peroxide blonds are normal peeps that wanna be naughty a bit
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 25 November 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1aPfdpL || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<Kilos> gwoodford_, tell us a bit about yourself
<Kilos> what os , what you do etc and where you are
<Kilos> tal0n is in langebaan
<gwoodford_> Kilos: i'm a software developer in Cape Town, currently running Ubuntu 12.04, i usually stick to the LTS releases for stability, i'm interested in contributing to open source, especially games, next year I'm going to study my masters full time
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> 12.04 works well hey
<kbmonkey> welcoem gwoodford_ 
<kbmonkey> good to hear that
<gwoodford_> yes, the best
<kbmonkey> I wish I could use ubuntu at work
<gwoodford_> hi kbmonkey
<gwoodford_> yes, i have to use windows too, but will be using ubuntu when i become a student again
<Kilos> oh dont they force you to use windows
<Kilos> like in schools
<gwoodford_> sigh, they might :'(
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> i dont think well ever get away from it
<Kilos> too powerful
<nuvolari> hmm, bed is calling
<nuvolari> I'm going to beat oom Kilos to bed tonight
<gwoodford_> i'm thinking in the future, more applications becomes web based, then it won't matter what OS you use
<Kilos> hehe nag nuvolari lekker slaap
<kbmonkey> is exceptionally tired today
<kbmonkey> also going to log off early tonight
<nuvolari> night  everyone
<kbmonkey> gn nuvolari :]
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos, kbmonkey, gwoodford_ 
<gwoodford_> goodnight nuvolari
<Kilos> ok night kbmonkey dont wait for weekends
<Kilos> sleep tight lad
<tal0n> cheers all. i should get some studying done ;)
<Kilos> cheers tal0n work hard
<kbmonkey> cheers tal0n - come back soon
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I hope you enjoy that curry recipe!
<tal0n> will do ;)
<Kilos> im still hunting ty kb
<Kilos> wget didnt say where it saved it to
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> lol, which directory did you run it from. it would be there.
<kbmonkey> probably ~
<kbmonkey> home
<Kilos> from cli
<Kilos> always wget to home but dunno where it went
<Kilos> maybe hidden
 * inetpro also taking an early nap today
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> night inetpro sleep tight
<kbmonkey> Kilos, will have to wait and see if the thunder meant anything
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> we had about 10mm and power off earlier but gone now
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> where QA went
<Kilos> QA, wb
<QA> Ya ya man I'm not the one disconnecting or crashing the pc
<kbmonkey> sounds like you ki	
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> my pc is running kiff with 2 drives using external power supply
<kbmonkey> I should probably stop looking at screens and playing ear bleeding loud music if I am to get sleep ;)
<kbmonkey> gn all
<Kilos> only i forget to switch it on in the mornings, then see bios dont see drives and nearly wet myself
<Kilos> night kbmonkey 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see ya tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-29
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> how are things nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hi Squirm, things are well, and you?
<Squirm> nuvolari: very well thanks :)
<Squirm> heading up past you on Friday
<Squirm> well, heading up way past you
<inetpro> goeie more
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos Goeie More Oom
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell Kilos Goeie More Oom" 14 seconds ago
<Squirm> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Squirm inetpro 
<nuvolari> hallo inetpro, oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> why only past me Squirm? :-/
<Squirm> nuvolari: heading up to Hluhluwe
<superfly> guten morgen Kilos
<superfly> Squirm: you can meet up with magespawn
<Squirm> superfly: was thinking that
<Squirm> but
<Squirm> Maaz: seen magespawn
<Maaz> Squirm: magespawn was last seen 16 days, 16 hours, 45 minutes and 29 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-10-12 16:13:56 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-10-12 16:14:03 SAST
<Kilos> he isnt even answering mail
<Kilos> hope he be ok
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> hows the head superfly ?
<Symmetria> sup
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<superfly> Kilos: beter dankie
<Kilos> yay
<Symmetria> superfly what happened to your head? lol, 2 much booze?
<Kilos> migraine 
<Symmetria> ahhh not cool
<Kilos> nope
<Symmetria> I can sympathize with that :) lol, never sympathize with hangovers though because those are self inflicted ;p (I know I have a habit of inflicting them on myself)
<Symmetria> haha
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> all that money wasted, and you get no benefits from it
<Symmetria> so I was sitting in the smoking lounge at the hilton hotel in amsterdam last week, and saw the funniest thing I think I have ever seen
<Kilos> tell
<Symmetria> ;p 20 little chinese men smoking vast quantities of weed, giggling at each other and stuffing their faces full of cheethos ;p
<Symmetria> there was something just so wrong, and at the same time so sterotypical and so hilarious about that situation, especially sitting in a 5 star hotel 
<Kilos> eish
<Symmetria> hehehe then again, its amsterdam
<Symmetria> you see strange things there all the time
<Symmetria> they have even legalized cocaine in amsterdam now
<Kilos> wow, they encourage druggies?
<superfly> Symmetria: I don't drink
<Symmetria> kilos lol, in amsterdam there is this little concept that I think the rest of the world should embrace, its the concept of self responsibility
<Symmetria> you can do what you want, but you're responsible for your own actions and the state isn't gonna nanny you, if you wanna screw yourself up, thats your choice 
<Kilos> some peeps have none so they have to be ruled
<Symmetria> and it works, the dutch themselves smoke very little weed, its mostly smoked by foreigners in holland 
<Symmetria> its the same way that the dutch legalized any and all forms of prostitution, its legal, its regulated, its taxed, and again, its mostly the foreigners taking advantage of it
<Symmetria> but it makes the government billions and because of the regulations all the health checks and everything are there so its also far safer than the situation we sit with
<Symmetria> lol, amsterdam = whole other world, you can even buy magic mushrooms in the supermarket
<Kilos> those things the mexicans eatto get goofed?
<Squirm> yep
<Squirm> I don't know if it's just mexicans though
<Kilos> peyote or something
<Squirm> I've been offered shrooms at Splashy :P
<Kilos> not good to do anything that impares brain function
<Squirm> you tell that to everyone who drinks as well?
<Symmetria> heh kilos, well, there is a lot of research to show that weed is a lot safer than booze :)
<Symmetria> and a lot less addictive
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> "... very dark, is the other side, very dark..."
<Kilos> haha
<Symmetria> "shuddup yoda and eat your bloody toast"
<Vince-0> whoot Telkoom fixed my DSL this morning
<Vince-0> only took 5 days
<Kilos> hi tinuva Vince-0 
<Kilos> thats good Vince-0 
<Squirm> I can't wait
<magespawn> howdy all
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> ohi magespawn where you been
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<magespawn> working, and no airtime for home use
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hola space_
<magespawn> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> I haven´t been that talkative here outside of work either
<psyatw> what have you been doing at work, magespawn?
<magespawn> really struggling with an asterisk server
<psyatw> oh, but it works now?
<magespawn> it was working when i got here, but i cannot make it do what i want
<Kilos> rev Symmetria maybe he knows them
<magespawn> learning curve is a tad insane
<Kilos> are you able to get documentation or help at least
<psyatw> yeah, I know
<psyatw> everything takes quite a bit of time to study
<Squirm> oh look, magespawn 
<Squirm> long time
<magespawn> plenty of documentation, thats part of the problem
<magespawn> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> Asterisk is fun :P
<Squirm> though all I've done is followed a how-to guide on setting up a SIP server
<Squirm> and played with Elastix
<magespawn> hold on a sec
<magespawn> here is the extensions.conf http://slexy.org/view/s2Xoeb0Lzc
<psyatw> I had only heard of vocal by vovida and gnu bayonne before
<Squirm> means nothing to me :P
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> thats to all the fones?
<Squirm> psyatw: Asterisk is quite popular
<Squirm> Kilos: it would be
<psyatw> Squirm, I know, I heard about it a few years ago
<Squirm> [11:44:30] .:psyatw:. I had only heard of vocal by vovida and gnu bayonne before
<Squirm> ?
<magespawn> and the sip.conf slexy.org/view/s2uhEY6pyC
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> so extensions handle the analogue lines
<Squirm> and obviously sip handles the voip extensions
<Squirm> the internal stuff
<magespawn> now my problem is to get the last four entries in the sip.conf  the 104,105 and 106 to only call each other
<magespawn> 104 is the recption phone for intercom and the 105 and 106 are sip door phones
<magespawn> at the moment they dial the main switchboard at 100
<magespawn> which i think is controlled by the extensions.conf
<psyatw> Squirm, I´ve got an O´Reilly book about VOCAL that I brought from India back in 2003, my mother actually brought it to Poland for me
<psyatw> http://vovida.sourceforge.net/
<Squirm> sip doorphones, that's cool
<magespawn> yes but i do not want them to dial tha main reception switchboard but a dedicated phone
<magespawn> they are these http://www.miro.co.za/detail.aspx?pid=2066&p=VoIP&sp=IP%20Phones&spp=Door%20Phones&spid=187&sspid=669
<magespawn> and you can send a signal from the phone that answers the doorphone to open a gate/door
<magespawn> going for lunch brb
<Kilos> wb liamT 
<liamT> ola
<Symmetria> heh wheeeee
<Symmetria> so my 2 new 29" screens arrive tomorrow and I just re-arranged everything so I had a place to put em
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/temp/20131029_122151.jpg <=== check it out ;p the 2 x 29" will go in the middle 
<psyatw> hi Symmetria
<psyatw> cool :)
<magespawn> right back from lunch
<Kilos> do they feed you or do you take your own?
<Symmetria> heh that pic obviously doesnt show the rest of the backend equipment (fiber switches, the sound system setup linked to it, the primary wireless setups etc)
<magespawn> they feed me
<Kilos> thats cool
<Kilos> dont get fat now
<magespawn> Symmetria, do you know anything about asterisk?
<magespawn> too much running for that Kilos 
<Symmetria> magespawn no, next to nothing 
<Symmetria> sorry mate 
<magespawn> that sucks
<Symmetria> lol man I cant wait for my 2 x 29" screens to arrive tomorrow
<Symmetria> they have a resolution of 2560x1080p each
<Symmetria> so ultrawide 
<Symmetria> which pushes my total desktop resolution to 8960 horizontal excluding the 1920 on my tv 
<magespawn> one desktop across all of them ?
<Symmetria> yeah
<Symmetria> heh, I have some insanely powerful video cards so I can actually drive 8 screens directly off my machine
<magespawn> nice you might need neck surgery soon though
<Kilos> hahaha
<Symmetria> lol, I wanna replace the 2 27s and then add another 2 29s above the 4 29s at the bottom 
<Symmetria> then I can drive 6 x 29 and 1 x 60" tv
<Symmetria> ;p
 * mazal peeks in quickly
<Symmetria> heh I am so glad they came out with proper uncapped in south africa
<Symmetria> I chew 10gigs a day just on constant vc 
<mazal> Enjoy the evening all
<mazal> cheers
<Symmetria> holy shit I hate paperwork
<tal0n> hi everyone
<Symmetria> lo tal0n
 * Symmetria bounces around, tomorrow for my new monitors yay
<tal0n> haha
<tal0n> the 4x29" guys?
<Symmetria> 2 x 29" to supplement what I currently got
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/temp/20131029_122151.jpg
<tal0n> epic
<Symmetria> they will go between those 2 :)
<Symmetria> (to give you an idea of scale, thats a 60" TV above those 2 monitors)
<tal0n> o.m.s.
<tal0n> thats awesome
<Symmetria> lol its gonna look truely awesome with the 2 29"s there
<tal0n> indeed!
<tal0n> what card do you have driving those?
<Symmetria> heh, 2 cards actually
<Symmetria> SLI'ed
<Symmetria> GTX960s 
<Symmetria> ooops 690's
<tal0n> lol 
<tal0n> nice
<Symmetria> heh the machine itself has 64gigs of ram, 2 x GTX690 video cards, and a 6 core i7 3960K cpu 
<Symmetria> and 6 x 3TB disks in the desktop machine
<Symmetria> then 3 further servers, with 6 x 4TB disks in each of them, each with 64gigs of ram and the same CPU as the desktop machine (but without the insane graphics power)
 * tal0n looks down at his pc and sighs
<Symmetria> then the servers stream to the 60" TV using plex, and the TV has an optical passthrough for the audio into the hifi system
<Symmetria> and just passes the DTS straight through an optical cable into the Yamaha amp
<Symmetria> which in turn is linked to Paradigm series 7 surround speakers 
<Symmetria> ;p
<tal0n> no shortage of awesome over there!
<Symmetria> ;p it ensures that my neighbors always have good taste in music, no matter if they like it or not ;p
<tal0n> hahaha
<Symmetria> oh, I also have a 1080p cisco telepresence video con unit linked to the TV
<Symmetria> :)
<Symmetria> so I can high def video conference outta here 
<tal0n> must admit, thats a pretty sick setup you have over there!
<tal0n> hey you don't know anything about vpn by any chance?
<Symmetria> depends what you wanna know
<tal0n> or another solution, trying to remote desktop my sister's windows 7 pc over the net to help her out, never remote desktoped before
<Symmetria> aahh and she's behind NAT?
<Symmetria> she'd need to port forward on her router and hten enable rdp on the windows box
<tal0n> what do i forward the ports to?
<Symmetria> umm lemme get you the ports etc
<tal0n> thanks!
<Symmetria> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-ZA/windows7/allow-remote-desktop-connections-from-outside-your-home-network
<tal0n> awesome, thanks. will go try it out. was struggling to find this for some reason
<Vince-0> compensating for something? 
<Symmetria> vince heh, actually its a really useful work setup
<Vince-0> no games?
<Symmetria> heh, not really, dont really have time, work and watching tv and movies mostly
<Vince-0> battlefield 4 preload today!
<tal0n> what kind of work do you do?
<tal0n> Vince-0: hooah!
<Vince-0> I'm out!
<Symmetria> tal0n Im in the networking field, well
<Symmetria> though to truely explain what I do, lol, thats a little complicated
<Symmetria> my latest official title is head of IP strategy 
<tal0n> haha sounds legit ;)
<Symmetria> tal0n lol, I design, build and rollout extremely high speed networks
<Symmetria> as well as get involved in all the strategic aspects involved with building such things from a commercial perspective
<Symmetria> and then do the planning behind things like peering and how to keep traffic local etc
<Symmetria> *shrug* it keeps me busy, money is good and I get to see the world, so all in all, its a good enough life :)
<tal0n> that sounds pretty cool. ive been doing a networking module this semester (studying part time) and its been seriously interesting.
<tal0n> i can imagine its quite rewarding as well when a network is up and running
<Symmetria> heh yeah, it gets pretty damn tiring though with all the travel
<Symmetria> its funny, I have this awesome setup at home, but IM only home for like, a week every month or 2 ;p
<tal0n> im sure, lol
<tal0n> suppose you get to play with some nice things though ;)
<Symmetria> lol, yeah the toys are nice
<inetpro> if only that stuff was all open source
<inetpro> btw has anyone found a Visio replacement yet?
<inetpro> I must say draw.io [http://www.draw.io/] is coming along very nicely
<magespawn> later all home time
<inetpro> magespawn: wb
<magespawn> ty inetpro 
<magespawn> will be stopping in again more regularly from now on
<inetpro> nice
<magespawn> cheers
<inetpro> see you laters
<Symmetria> heh well, inetpro, technically junos is built on bsd
<Symmetria> while junos itself isn't opensource, its so bsd based that you can package add the router operating system under bsd 
<Symmetria> and it wil reboot as a non-hardware accelerated router 
<Symmetria> that is fully functional
<Symmetria> its known as an olive installation, and on a decent spec pc, you can do gigabit speeds throgh it with full bgp and mpls running
<inetpro> Symmetria: but plex is not floss, is it?
<Symmetria> oh plex media server? mmm Im not sure if the server is, but I know xmbc is and does pretty much the same job
<Symmetria> but plex is completely free, opensource or not 
<Symmetria> (and its still the best damn media server I've ever seen)
<inetpro> interesting
<Kilos> oyhi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello
<kbmonkey> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty , been trying to do a remastersys iso but kde wont burn it either
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> i get so cross
<Kilos> i dont believe the dvdwr is packed up
<Kilos> used xp and did a diskcopy on cd
<Kilos> surely the burning stuff is the same for cd and dvd
<kbmonkey> i just had a  though about that: what filesystem type is the remastered iso formatted as?
<kbmonkey> run 'file yourfile.iso'
<kbmonkey> I can't believe it is only Tuesday!
<kbmonkey> phew
<kbmonkey> sigh
<Kilos> how do i see the format
<Kilos> raw CD image (application/x-cd-image)
<kbmonkey> linux-gamers-live_0.9.6.iso: # ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'lglive-096                      ' (bootable)
<Kilos> but it worked before
<kbmonkey> can you tell remastersys the output format?
<Kilos> then i reinstalled when the drives crashed with the psu prob
<Kilos> eplain that please
<Kilos> explain too
<kbmonkey> explain?
<Kilos> can you tell remastersys the output format?
<kbmonkey> no I am asking, I do not have remastersys so I am asking if it can, lol
<kbmonkey> in it's options...
<kbmonkey> what options does it have to specify the output iso format
<kbmonkey> change it from raw to iso9660
<Kilos> i dunno. its not supported anymore so maybe the site gives bad stuffs when you install it now
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> eish
<Kilos> wow how would one change that format
<Kilos> k3b did say opc error : doesnt like the media
<Kilos> or something like that
<Kilos> so is it the dvd it dont like or the iso file
<Kilos> but it runs checksum and all, only when you click burn it spits dvd out
<kbmonkey> as far as I know to write a RAW iso to disc you need a matching BIN or CUE file that describes the layout of the ISO to burn
<kbmonkey> iso9660 has this information built-in
<kbmonkey> understand?
<Kilos> kinda
<kbmonkey> so when running remaster, you can't tell it to make an iso9600 compatible file instead?
<Kilos> i dont think so
<Kilos> will go look
<kbmonkey> I am probably wrong Kilos 
<kbmonkey> hang on
<Kilos> oh
 * Kilos hangs on
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> yes I am wrong man. sorry. you should be able to burn it
<kbmonkey> it's size is smaller than a dvd?
<Kilos> oh ya 2.3G
<Kilos> my last kde one i did was 3.7
<kbmonkey> have you burned any other discs since?
<Kilos> nope i thought i had everything i needed
<kbmonkey> burner broken??
<Kilos> but i did it the backup setting not the dist option
<Kilos> i dunno thats why i tried to copy a cd in it on xp and it worked
<Kilos> i have xp on first 20g of this drive to cover the area that linux doesnt fancy
<Kilos> only 3 bad sectors
<kbmonkey> hmm
<kbmonkey> gee I don't know what to say Kilos 
<kbmonkey> Google is of not much help, 
<kbmonkey> it is all unanswered topics or broken hardware
<Kilos> np kbmonkey lol ive google me sick already
<kbmonkey> burn it in xp?
<kbmonkey> try that
<kbmonkey> just for kicks
<Kilos> i can try that i spose
<Kilos> put the iso onna stick then copy to xp
<kbmonkey> could be a bug in the kernel or dvd driver that is breaking it. it is not completely impossible
<kbmonkey> it is the world we live in where hardware vendors do not oficially support their hardware :(
<kbmonkey> sorry Kilos 
<Kilos> ya can be. been about 3 upgrades since i burned the last one
<Kilos> np man
<Kilos> ty for looking
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<kbmonkey> welcoem back tal0n 
<Kilos> ohi tal0n 
<Kilos> how come you here on a work night kbmonkey ?
<tal0n> hi Kilos, ty kbmonkey 
<Kilos> oh btw after a reboot the wget curry was in home
<kbmonkey> good :]
<kbmonkey> I was meant to bake biscuits tonight. but forgot to get ingredients.
<Kilos> lol id already gone to the site and copied it there too
<Kilos> aw
<kbmonkey> man I am hungry
<kbmonkey> going to eat some thing. banana stew?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> twit
<Symmetria> I hate modern hardware sometimes :(
<Symmetria> wanted to watch a movie, turned on my amp and my tv and they both go "Updating firmware... please wait"
<Symmetria> ;p and the damn amp recons it could take 20 minutes to do that
<Kilos> lol
<tal0n> hehe
<superfly> tumbleweed: ping?
<superfly> hi Xethron!
 * superfly is having dependency issues :-(
<tumbleweed> superfly: hello
<superfly> tumbleweed: hi, got a problem with dependencies in Debian unstable... I'm trying to install the 32-bit version of libGL.so, but when I try to install the 32-bit package it wants to remove the 64-bit package
<superfly> let me get a paste for you
<superfly> http://pastebin.com/s54aNfbR
<tumbleweed> superfly: the package needs to be marked "Multi-Arch: same" to be co-installed
<tumbleweed> that's the one from unstable? apt-cache show?
<tumbleweed> superfly: try "apt-get install libgl1-nvidia-glx libgl1-nvidia-glx:i386" it will tell apt exactly what you want, and it'll tell you why it can't do it
<superfly> hrm... "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<superfly> tumbleweed: which mirror do you use?
<superfly> maybe the mirror I'm using is wonky
<tumbleweed> check for held packages? do an apt-get -f install?
<tumbleweed> I jump around a bit, but generally ftp.wa
<tumbleweed> (because it's close)
<superfly> ah. I'm using ftp.wa
<superfly> tumbleweed: nope, it says it's fine
<superfly> tumbleweed: it looks like the amd64 package is 319.60-2 while hte i386 package is 319.60-1
<superfly> and they don't like that
<tumbleweed> aha
<tumbleweed> yes, that's not possible
<superfly> tumbleweed: changed my source to ftp.uk, got a bunch of packages to upgrade, and now my package will install without trying to take my video drivers with it
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-30
<Kilos> morning all
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> ek volg julle werk met thunderbird
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> maar ek gebruik weer evolution
<mazal> Ubuntu is 'n gemors van laasweek af
<mazal> Thunderbird , Unity dash en Ubuntu One stukkend
<mazal> Raak baie geirriteerd met dit
<Kilos> wat het gebeur me t dash
<Kilos> myne werk goed nog na upgrades
<Kilos> op 12.04
<mazal> Dash wys nie recent nie en kan ook nie meer search nie
<Kilos> o ek het daai recen afgesit sodat ek net goed sien wat ek gebruik
<Kilos> ek gebruik selle goed die meeste van die tyd so dit spaar n tikery
<mazal> Alles het gekom na laasweek se kernel update
<Kilos> en recovery na n oue help nie?
<mazal> Nou sukkel ek maar so aan en hoop dat volgende updates gaan reg maak. Het nie tyd vir 'n re-install nie
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> En een van my favourite linux tools , parted magic , is nou skielik ook nie meer free nie
<mazal> Moet ook nou gekoop word :(
<mazal> So die Ubuntu / Linux wereld krap my weer goed die laaste tyd
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> het jy nie n cd met dit op nie
<mazal> Ja ek het nog die ou een
<mazal> Maar nou kan mens nie meer updated een kry nie
<Kilos> dan gebruik die oue man
<mazal> En die ander een , Redo , lyk my het gaan stilstaan. Die laaste update was einde 2012 :(
<mazal> En remastersys gebeur daar ook niks meer verder nie en het ook gaan stilstaan
<Kilos> ja wel wat kan ons doen
<mazal> Mens kannie so sukkel nie
<Kilos> ek wil nog kyk na relinux
<mazal> Ek kannie onthou wanneer laas was Ubuntu problem free nie
<mazal> Nuutste versions is vol bollie en LTS ook
<Kilos> maar dink my dvdskrywer het gekalf nou
<Kilos> ai! man my 12.04 werk goed op unity en kde
<mazal> Laaste ruk het dit my weer herhinner aan die gesegde " Linux is only free if your time means nothing "
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Is die waarheid , mens moet so baie tyd spandeer aan problem solving en re-installs dat mens nie by iets anders kan uitkom nie
<mazal> Of jy moet maar aansukkel en hoop updates fix wat hulle gebreek het dalk
<Kilos> is ubuntuone stukkend op jou pc ?
<Kilos> ek sal kyk of dit nog hier werk op die 1ste
<mazal> Ek het hom reggekry met gesukkel
<mazal> Moes hom remove , sekere folder in ~ delete en oor install
<mazal> En toe wipe hy al die docs wat ek daardie dag aan gewerk het en vervang met oues wat op die server was
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> aw
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> lo bduk1 
<bduk1> Hoe gaan dit daaikant Kilos 
<Kilos> goed dankie en daar
<bduk1> Kla nie darem bietjie reen gehad en die veld word groen beeste en skape word bietjie vet
<Kilos> ja dit moet net aan hou elke week
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 space 
<space> Hello Kilos, my friend.
<Kilos> you well?
<space> Who always greets me despite I do nothing for the channel and I am not South African.
<Kilos> haha
<bduk1> If you use linux youre part of the family doesn't matter where you live
<Symmetria> wheee our new gaming server we're taking live on the network has arrived and is being shipped to its hosting location now
<Vince-0> Heyo
<Symmetria> lo all btw :)
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> heh, putting down a insanely sized gaming server to host a gaming server for low latency gaming in east and southern africa
<Symmetria> gonna be awesome
<Kilos> where is this server gonna be situated Symmetria ?
<Vince-0> Battlefield 4?
<Symmetria> kilos, uganda, but the latency back to za is only 50 odd ms 
<Symmetria> vince should be on there yes
<Kilos> ah sounds good for gamers. is this where you gonna stick a mirror on?
<Symmetria> we've pulled a direct gigE circuit between south africa and mombassa, and from mombassa -> nairobi -> kampala we have 10G circuits, so it doesn't have to go beyond africa 
<Symmetria> kilos thats seperate hardware, still waiting for approvals on that, hopefully week after next will get them
<Symmetria> we'll host the mirrors though in kenya, for various reasons (space and power being one of them)
<Kilos> ok and what are the chances of doing a deb-delta on it too?
<Kilos> will save ll of us time and like 80% data costs
<Symmetria> heh once the hardware arrives for the mirror? thats easy
<Symmetria> the box the mirror will go on is *insanely* huge 
<Symmetria> with *insane* amounts of disk space
<Kilos> lovely
<Symmetria> its wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy bigger than mirror.ac.za
<Symmetria> (256gig of ram, dual 6 core cpus, and close to 200 TB of redundant space)
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> heres hoping
<Symmetria> lol, just gotta get the signature for the 60 or 70 thousand dollars 
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i go feed sheep quick
<Vince-0> Hey Symmetria, do you happen to have access to Harare on fibre? I'm trying to get SIP to Africom there reliably
<Symmetria> yes
<Symmetria> vince *HRM* got an ip for me?
<Symmetria> I wanna do some traces and see where it goes 
<Symmetria> also, which ISP do you use in south africa?
<Symmetria> because I gotta see the peering situation 
<Symmetria> (but we are the de-facto isp in zimbabwe, we have multiple 10G between joburg and harare)
<Vince-0> liquiid or something? let me get IPs - can I PM you in 5 mins?
<Vince-0> 'cos going over seacom is an issue
<Symmetria> yeah sure pm whenever
<Symmetria> and yeah, Im head of IP strategy for Liquid group globally
<Vince-0> ooh I see, shoulda made friends ages ago - these SIP carriers are noobs in Zim and in SA
<inetpro> good mornings
 * inetpro looking at new mobile phones again
<inetpro> anyone here tried the S4 mini yet?
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<Vince-0> inetpro, negative on the s4 mini
<Vince-0> but an office colleague has one and it does OK
<inetpro> Vince-0: thanks
<inetpro> I'm wondering whether it's a good idea to get an LTE phone
<Vince-0> negative,
<Vince-0> you'll be lucky to get reliable 3G
<inetpro> and whether it falls back to proper HSDPA/3G if there is no LTE coverage
<Vince-0> find something with a big battery (I got Moto Razr Maxx)
 * inetpro looking for something small for my wife
<Symmetria> lol I flip back to this channel and I see 2 lines that refer to a big battery, and then looking for something small for a wife....
<Symmetria> and in isolation, those 2 lines looked rather dodgy ;p
<inetpro> Symmetria: :-)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi magespawn wb
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<inetpro> obviously more battery is always recommended
<magespawn> good morning all
<inetpro> magespawn: good morning
<magespawn> how are things this morning?
<Kilos> bit more lively
<mazal> Hi magespawn 
<mazal> Morning everyone I haven't greeted yet
 * inetpro takes note that the S4 mini has very poor battery life
<inetpro> perhaps I should reconsider and rather get the note 3 phablet for her
<Kilos> hmm... dont fiddle inside pc when system is running
<inetpro> Kilos: what did you break this time?
<Kilos> hahaha i took out the dvd writet without first shutting down then screen went blank, so had to switch off and on rebooting 12.04 had to fix lotsa orpan inodes
<Kilos> writer
<Kilos> i wanna try the writer on a not recently upgraded 12.04
<Symmetria> ;p my new monitors should arrive in 15 minutes!
<Kilos> you like a kid at christmas time
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> oh i havent done the weekly smileys i think
<Kilos> :) :-) 
<Kilos> hi Cantide hows it going there?
<Cantide> Kilos: it's going well so far :)
<Kilos> hehe http://www.vodacom.mobi/mobile/main/gift
<Cantide> how are things in SA?
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> also good ty
<Cantide> '-'
<Kilos> one smses a friends cell number to 1234 and they get 500 free smses
<Cantide> >_>
<Cantide> scam?
<Kilos> nope i got from my sister
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Cantide> oh :)
<Kilos> they been advertising it on tv as well
<Kilos> maybe they feeling the pressure from other isp's
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Xethron_> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi Xethron_
<Kilos> when you moving psyatw ?
<psyatw> Kilos, I don´t know yet
<psyatw> I have to apply
<Kilos> well do it man, dont keep us in suspence
<Kilos> hehe
<psyatw> hehe
<Kilos> just now someone else gets the job
<psyatw> I´ve just come back from Krakow
<psyatw> well, I hope not
<psyatw> I´m going to work on it this week, I also need to update my CV
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> lotsa IT peeps looking for work so dont waste time
<psyatw> yeah, I know
<mazal> oom Kilos 
<Kilos> ya seun?
<mazal> Listen if my logic is right :
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I just made a iso of my 12.04 with broken unity dash ok
<mazal> When I boot that iso in live mode , the unity dash is fine
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> So for me , this looks like whatever is wrong is not a program error , otherwise it would have been broken in live model as well ?
<Kilos> then its something corrupt on your system
<mazal> Am I thinking right ?
<Kilos> imo yes
<mazal> So I'm thinking some or other broken config file in ~
<mazal> Cos nothing in ~ is included in the iso
<Kilos> is that ~ /home/
<Kilos> i use ~/Desktop/ so the ~ is a shortcut past /home/miles/ hey
<mazal> ~  is /home/mazal
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> I think something in there broken with unity config files
<Kilos> so you got something not happy in your own mazal conf
<mazal> If my logic makes sense
<Kilos> sounds right to me, but you should ask the clever peeps
<mazal> There's mos tons of unity and gtk config files in our home folders
<Kilos> you could go with aptitude reinsta
<Kilos> reinstall some of the unity files
<Kilos> or ubuntu-desktop
<mazal> what would re-install ubuntu-desktop do ?
<mazal> snap !
<Kilos> it installs the desktop
<mazal> Or just re-install my iso that works
<Kilos> aptitude should find and sort the prob
<mazal> I don't know aptitude well
<Kilos> you can do that too yes. i install lots
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<mazal> But would rather find a fix less time consuming
<mazal> I think I must try that one oom
<Kilos> or sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dektop --reinstall
<mazal> Gonna give that a try now
<Kilos> i like aptitude it gives you feedback that i understand and removes whats not needed
<Kilos> oh my he crashed
<Kilos> or rebooted hopefully
<mazal> Nog dieselle
<Kilos> wb mazal 
<Kilos> ai
<mazal> Maar die ander user id op my pc sin werk ook reg
<mazal> Is iets in my user se configs , maar wat en hoe kry mens dit reg
<Kilos> then its personal
<Kilos> google
<mazal> Google weet nie , het al getry
<Kilos> i dunno if sudo dpkg --configure -a kan help nie
<Kilos> tell me again what is wrong with your dash
<Kilos> only forgets recently used?
<mazal> app lens no recent section at all and all lenses can't search
<mazal> For example file lense I can't search my files
<Kilos> lemme look in synaptic
<Kilos> open synaptic and type in lens
<Kilos> then right click reinstall them all
<Kilos> or see what they are called and use aptitude to reinstall
<mazal> Done , laak eers logout en sien
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Nope , selle
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> theres some conf file you gonna have to rename or delete first then run lots of installs again to reconfigure
<mazal> Gonna try to re-install unity now
<Kilos> something in /mazal/
<Kilos> hmm...
<mazal> No difference
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> use the other user
<Kilos> or make new user with your same nick
<Kilos> username
<Kilos> and give it admin rights
<Kilos> same username and password
<mazal> That will cos a lot of issues with configs and permissions
<Kilos> then once going and if all is good remove the original user
<Kilos> not if you use same username and password
<mazal> Can't have 2 users with same name
<Kilos> hmm...
<mazal> I will have to backup , remove my user , re-create user , put backup back
<Kilos> hopefully backup dont keep the prob in it
<mazal> Will only put back folders that is neccesary
<Kilos> i wish one of the clever guys would give some guidance
<mazal> Will try that when I have time
<Kilos> ons poep in die donker hier
<mazal> Ya
<Kilos> if one could just find which conf file is the faulty one you can sommer remove it and copy the one from another user without probs
<Kilos> sjoe if you register your sim with vodacom they want id number or passport number
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> i dont trust that
<mazal> Yay got my thunderbird sorted at least
<mazal> Ubuntu one and thunderbird working again , just unity dash problem left
<Kilos> what did you do?
<mazal> Found out how to disable lighning updates in Thunderbird and installed older version again
<Kilos> oh mazal you can also use synaptic to lock versions of installed packages
<mazal> Not for thunderbird add-ons
<mazal> You have to do it inside thunderbird add-on manager itself
<Kilos> you get the package thats installed and tick on it then go edit i think it was and choose lock version
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> any other stuff you dont want upgraded then
<mazal> Can I tick " Don't upgrade girlfriend 4.0 to Wife 1.0 " ?
<Kilos> oh no its on package you get lock version
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i locked firefox long ago
<mazal> I'm still on chrome , don't use firefox anymore
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> If you do that "lock version" will it still download the deb files but just not install them ?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> i think so ya
<Kilos> i saw once something about packages downloaded but no installed
<Kilos> hmm... no fish it seems
<mazal> Kilos, another one for you
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> The "lock version" setting in synaptic
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> Does it also lock it for cli apt-get ?
<Kilos> yes but not aptitude upgrade
<Kilos> aptitude over rides it
<mazal> k
<Kilos> i just did a remastersys to a stick using startup disk creator
<Kilos> and it works
<mazal> I always take it to usb and dvd
<Kilos> so that overcomes my need to get a dvd writer for a while
<mazal> In 13.04 it doesn't work though
<Kilos> i always did brasero or k3b to dvd
<mazal> 13.04 startup disk creator kept crashing like crazy
<Kilos> made one on a stick using unetbootin but this was with startup disk creator
<Kilos> i didnt even try it because i couldnt get it to work on older buntus
<mazal> Unetbootin never worked on my remastersys iso's. Some or other bug
<Kilos> lol wierd thats all i could get to work
<mazal> Just kept giving boot loader error
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> I'm gone , have a nice evening
<Kilos> when it asks for password just before loading the boot loadrer you cant make it wait
<mazal> Cheers all
<Kilos> you too
<mazal> Lekker aand oom
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
<Squirm> magespawn: hey
<Squirm> magespawn: is there anything touristy to do up your way?
<Squirm> heading to St. Lucia on Friday, staying in Hluhluwe-Imfolozi Park, Hluhluwe side
<Kilos> there used to be boat tours up the estuary right to the lake in the old days and of course game spotting drives for tourist in the reserve
<Kilos> but our game guide retired and became a geek
<Squirm> Kilos: I've booked a tour on the Estuary
<magespawn> Lots Squirm, but I have to run now, I can chat in the morning
<Squirm> magespawn: cool.
<Squirm> I mean, we're in the park. but I can only look at animals for a set amount of time :P Then I may start getting bored
<Squirm> well, at least driving around the park and looking FOR animals
<Squirm> no fun in that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya better to watch game on tv
<Squirm> you'll see more of it
<Kilos> then you can switch channels
<Squirm> only things I'd really like to see are leopard and cheetah
<Kilos> on the estuary there used to be lotsa hippos and crocs to see
<Kilos> best to watch cheetah on tv
<Kilos> then you see more
<Kilos> i dunno maybe there are some downloadable vids of cheetah catches and so on
<Kilos> its almost like on rugby you see much more on tv
<Kilos> and miss out the boring part of travelling or not being close enough etc
<Kilos> i used to enjoy walking through the pretoria zoo
<Kilos> there the animals battle to hide away
<Kilos> hi fromsite 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> what site you from?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ok bye
<Symmetria> lol 
<Symmetria> kilos
<Symmetria> wanna see something hardcore?
<Kilos> porn?
<Kilos> no thanks
<Symmetria> lol, I know its booted into windows so don't shoot me
<Symmetria> but check this out
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/temp/computer.jpg 
<Symmetria> ;p thats now my completed setup 
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> looks good
<Kilos> can/do you use all of that?
<Symmetria> yip
<Symmetria> :)
<Kilos> i can only manage to watch one screen at a time
<Kilos> how many eyes you got?
<Symmetria> lol, you get used to it
<Kilos> whew
<Symmetria> only problem with this setup is the heat it generates 
<Symmetria> need a better aircon in my office
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lekker for winter
<Kilos> hi Private_User welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> crazy nick you have
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> yeah used to used it a long while back
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> so how many of you geeks are like sheldon in the big bang theory
<Kilos> what a twit
<Private_User> has anybody here performed a new install using the ubuntu 13.10 ISO?
<Kilos> quite a few have tried it yes
<Kilos> you having probs?
<Private_User> yep probs
<Private_User> tried so many different suggestions from the forums and askubuntu
<Private_User> http://askubuntu.com/questions/368439/unable-to-install-ubuntu-desktop-13-10
<Private_User> that is an issue I have as well
<Kilos> well mosy of the guys are on their way home but state your problem and hang till someone gets a chance to answer
<Private_User> no worries thanks
<Kilos> s/mosy/most
<Kilos> is this your first ubuntu?
<Private_User> yes
<Kilos> and are you also only using 500m ram?
<Private_User> yep
<Kilos> ubuntu loves lotsa ram
<Private_User> all the same for me
<Kilos> i battled even with old pcs with anything under 640m ram
<Kilos> not old pcs old releases
<Kilos> if you can add 1g or even 2g you will see everything works
<Private_User> :(
<Kilos> aw sorry but thats what i see
<Private_User> was trying to avoid that
<Kilos> lemme look at the rest there
<Private_User> but I do have a minimal install of ubuntu 13.04 server on the same machine
<Kilos> yes server uses min ram
<Kilos> its the graphics that needs it
<Kilos> the gui
<Kilos> im sure its a ram shortage, but lets see what the guys say when they get home
<Private_User> yeah thought as much so you say it will not even be possible to maybe from within the server run the install?
<Kilos> dont you know anyone close by where you can borrow a gig or two just to test?
<Kilos> your server will run fine until you install a graphic user interface
<Private_User> hang on I just remember I tried this on a virtual box machine with even less ram, it was extremely slow but worked well the installation part
<Kilos> im using basically the same setup pc wise but with 1.5g of ram
<Private_User> once logged in I shut it down cause it was extremely slow so thought it might work on the desktop pc
<Private_User> ok and you have no issues
<Kilos> im sure its ram
<Private_User> then if there are no other suggestions I will have to see if I could get some memory
<Kilos> nope running 12.04 unity kde and an old 10.10 install
<Kilos> also if you want to run a virtual box in it you will need maybe 4g ram to work lekker
<Private_User> so I am guessing the other alternative is to maybe install a lighter version like lubuntu or something like that
<Kilos> when you get the gray screen do you see a cursor?
<Kilos> even then 500m is min
<Private_User> nope nothing
<Kilos> well lets hear if anyone else has any other suggestions
<Kilos> tumbleweed, am i right?
<Kilos> Private_User, what graphics card have you got there?
<Private_User> hopefully somebody can give a work around. this PC was just collecting dust so i thought I might as well use it
<Private_User> its an onboard card I think
<Private_User> hang on let me confirm
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> a 3g P4 works well with 2g ram and even faster with a goodish graphics card
<Kilos> oh also is it a dual core or single core
<Kilos> some dual cores dont have the bios setup to use the second one so that also slows it down some
<Private_User> its onboard
<Kilos> should work. lemme just think a bit
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> im not sure about 13.10 but onboard i couldnt get more than 2d graphics with 12.04
<Kilos> then with a nvidia graphics card in unity came alive
<Kilos> if you dont have capped data you can try 12.04. its not as crazy as 13.10
<Kilos> lots of guys here go with the LTS releases
<Kilos> or even try mint
<Kilos> Squirm, you here?
<Private_User> ok I think I will try that maybe download that version and see if it works
<Private_User> but will have to do it late after 00:00
<Private_User> use my off peak data
<Kilos> night surfer data?
<Kilos> hehe same here
<Kilos> 8ta?
<Private_User> I have this CellC 200giga
<Private_User> once of prepaid for 12 months
<Kilos> ah
<Private_User> 50GB peak
<Kilos> i use the 8ta 2+1
<Private_User> 150GB offpeak
<Private_User> but once off
<Kilos> ya if you can stay up so late thats great
<Kilos> 150g is stacks
<Private_User> yep its way better that some of the other packages out there, I dream of the day when broadband is cheap here
<Kilos> haha dont we all
<Private_User> yep
<Private_User> btw do you know of a good free open source IRC client I can use?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> xchat its in the ubuntu repos
<Kilos> and pidgin for other IM's
<Kilos> you know about using the command so just type in sudo apt-get install xchat
<Private_User> thanks will check them out
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> Private_User, i think this is the link you want for 12.04
<Private_User> link?
<Kilos> sorry storming so power keeps dying
<Kilos> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.3/release/
<Private_User> thank you
<Private_User> will use this link later
<Kilos> anytime. you must make this channel your main irc channel
<Private_User> will do gonna install the IRC client now since I am using the browserbut is it 1.6GB?
<Kilos> and we have community meetings here once a month
<Kilos> is what that big?
<Kilos> irc client is tiny
<Private_User> oh sorry the ISO image for
<Private_User> ubuntu 12.04
<Kilos> whew maybe  but normally around 750m or so
<Kilos> 733 was my last one
<Kilos> maybe theyve grown some
<Private_User> ok
<Kilos> you know how to use the terminal hey?
<Private_User> I am still learning the commands
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+t opens it
<Kilos> are you here now from the live iso?
<Private_User> from the live ISO? are you speaking about at the setup menu?
<Private_User> ok I have just logged in using the client gonna log off from browser now
<Kilos> no when you boot from the stick you can choose try ubuntu and then its like a working system
<Kilos> hi Resu_Etavirp welcome to ubuntu-ZA
<Kilos> oh is that you?
<Kilos> hehe
<Resu_Etavirp> yep I now closed my browser using the client now
<Kilos> you full of crazy nicks
<Resu_Etavirp> lol
<Kilos> how did you find this channel
<Kilos> yo zerlgi 
<Kilos> wb
<zerlgi> yo Kilos, tx
<Kilos> hehe wb
<Kilos> what happened
<Private_User> tx
<Private_User> was just checking a few settings on this client, very simple and easy to use
<Kilos> yeah its the best one for me
<Private_User> no idea what happened there
<Kilos> hehe
<Private_User> got the message: Disconnected (An established connection was aborted by the software in your host machine).
<Kilos> what host machine?
<Private_User> exactly no idea
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> this is my windows laptop but not for long I wanna built a completely free and open source system hence my reason for wanting to install on the desktop and start testing to ensure I am able to perform all tasks I need to
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> how big is the lappies hdd
<Private_User> around well I have the drive partioned into 2 x 109GB but they both almost full
<Kilos> so something in windows disconnected you
<Kilos> hehe
<Private_User> just a gig left in one and around 7 on the other
<Symmetria> gawd this desktop setup is awesome when working on tons of things at once
<Kilos> bit min otherwise you could run ubuntu alongside windows
<Symmetria> I dont know how I'll ever go back to one or 2 screens 
<Symmetria> once you go to a setup like this, moving back is horrible
<Private_User> so is everybody here ubuntu experts?
<Kilos> ya most are
<Kilos> only im a noobie
<Kilos> \2 of the guys are ubuntu devs and others are programming specialists
<Kilos> like python
<Private_User> excellent
<Private_User> cool stuff
<Kilos> we are like a happy family here
<Private_User> not sure why I am being disconnected
<Kilos> you could get xchat for windows as well
<Kilos> http://www.silverex.org/
<Private_User> thanks
<Private_User> brb
<Symmetria> lol I wouldnt call myself an expert 
<Symmetria> but I know enough to get around 
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> such modesty
<Kilos> you good at what you do
<Symmetria> yeah :) but it aint ubuntu related most of the time 
<Symmetria> in networking, yes, there Im an expert, and I know it
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> in ubuntu? enough to use it pretty well :) 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> horses for courses
<Symmetria> heh interesting
<Symmetria> you know on amazon's webpage, it shows recommended items
<Symmetria> I've just found out that they got their scaling properly, so even if you stretch that page super wide, it properly displays the recommended items next to each other no matter the res
<Symmetria> lol, I stretched it across the entire desktop and the page still scaled properly 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you like playing
<Symmetria> hehehe
<Symmetria> just seeing what I can do with a desktop this big
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> hahaha
<Symmetria> its just kinda freaky that amazon as you stretch it wider and wider, more and more recommended items appear as you do ;p its cool
<Kilos> so guys , we waiting for an answer here about installing 13.10 on a p4 with only 500m ram
<Kilos> i dont think it will work,
<Kilos> here is the link to what happens
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/368439/unable-to-install-ubuntu-desktop-13-10
<Kilos> graphics is a prob but im sure ram is too min
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see ya morrow
<Private_User> btw guys correction the ram is 512MB (2x256MB)
<Private_User> found on this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements I met te min requirements therefore I assumed it would work
<Private_User> *the
<Private_User> ok looking forward to a solution will check again later
<Private_User> for now I am off be back later... much much later ;) cheers
<superfly> Private_User: you should be able to do a text install with 512 megs of RAM... though I thought you should be able to do a GUI install with 512
<superfly> but if your screen card is the problem, then the text install should allow you to get to a point of installing the right drivers
<Symmetria> hahaha
<Symmetria> man I always said dell stinks
<Symmetria> http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/30/dell-laptops-dont-smell-like-urine/?ncid=rss_truncated
<Symmetria> anyone awake that would feel like taking on a small coding project for some decent pay?
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-31
<Kilos> morning superfly Squirm and others
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Môre oom
<Kilos> moenie breek nie maak reg
<mazal> Ek sal probeer , maar sit niks op papier nie :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<Kilos> ah inetpro zram comes with casper when you install remastersys
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<superfly> morning Kilos, mazal, Squirm, Xethron
<Xethron> morning Kilos, superfly
<mazal> Morning superfly 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy nlsthzn 
<superfly> ohi ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> aloha :)
<nlsthzn> alo :)
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Symmetria> heh, so someone needs to fix the nvidia drivers under linux
<Symmetria> I was testing last night from a live cd and they are broke ;p
 * superfly grumbles about the lack of decent repositories in south africa
<Kilos> Symmetria, balls in your court
<Kilos> you left local repos to others
<magespawn> good day
<Kilos> ohi magespawn 
<Kilos> you winning yet?
<magespawn> yup the gate is sorted
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> keep records
<Vince-0> suurp!
<Vince-0> check these Canadian VPS out! http://cloudatcost.com/
<Vince-0> once off options yoh
<magespawn> hey Vince-0 
<magespawn> even the $140 is noce\
<magespawn> s/noce\/nice
 * nlsthzn is not having any issues with nvidia drivers
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you missed our meeting
<Kilos> fastest one ever
<Kilos> about 30 mins
<nlsthzn> I was in bed... was contemplating going but was to tired
<nlsthzn> hope it was constructive at least :)
<Kilos> aw, ok you forgiven
<Kilos> wasnt much to discuss
<nlsthzn> k
<Kilos> hi laim
<Kilos> liamT, as well
<liamT> morning everyone
<mazal> Oom Kilos , jy gaanit glo nie maar ek het nog 'n probleem gekry , een van my apps het in swart en wit gewys
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Gelukkig vinnig reg gekom weer
<Kilos> daar is n probleem daar ek dink. dit maak soos n virus wat groei
<Kilos> het jy vensters goed op jou pc
<mazal> Nope
<Kilos> ek weet ons kry nie virusse nie maar dis die soort ding wat hulle doen
<Kilos> elke dag n extra problem
<Kilos> net vit interasntheids wil instaleer clamtk en scan home
<Kilos> sjoe interesantheid
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> did you see Squirm going up that way
<mazal> clamtk ?
<Kilos> antivirus
<Kilos> in die repos
<Kilos> aptitude install clamtk
<mazal> Dis mos daai cli scanner ?
<Kilos> tk is gui
<mazal> k
<mazal> Hoe update ek sy signatures ? Hy se outdated
<Kilos> anders weet ek nie wat kan elke dag n nuwe probleem gee nie tensy jou hardeskyf besig is om op te pak
<Kilos> freashclam ek dink maar dit hoort te instaleer het
<Kilos> freshclam
<mazal> En hoe se ek vir hom om te scan , ek sien nie die opsie nie
<Kilos> daar is n home button
<mazal> Die home button gee net info
<Kilos> laat ek dit instaleer en kyk
<mazal> Sien my netwerk hardloop so dis seker sy updater wat nou update
<Kilos> sien jy home histories preferences en exit
<mazal> Yep
<mazal> O ek het dit gekry , dis bo in die unity menu wanneer hy oop is
<Kilos> myne is heel onder
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Maar dit wil nie werk nie , dink ek moet wag tot hy klaar ge-update het
<Kilos> hmm. ek kannie onthou nie, maar miskien is dit een van die goed wat eers na reboot wer
<Kilos> werk
<Kilos> dit kan eposse scan ook
<Kilos> daar in preferences is opsies
<Kilos> as jy .* tick kan dit alle exe goed kwarantine
<Kilos> maar scan eers home sonder enige van hulle getiek
<mazal> Hy scan nou
<mazal> Dink nie hy gaan iets kry nie
<Kilos> al wat ek ooit gesien het sover is dat dit alle ms goed as virus sien
<Kilos> en ek het in van die ms goed trojans gekry
<mazal> Nou hoe scan mens ms folders as hy alle ms files as virusse sien ?
<Kilos> miskien nie almal nie man
<Kilos> ek het nie baie diep in die ding gegaan nie
<mazal> It says 6 threats found
<Kilos> man clamtk
<Kilos> ok kyk wat en waar is hulle
<mazal> Wat is die site om foto's te post nou weer ?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> skoon vergeet
<Kilos> Maaz, google where to post photos
<Maaz> Kilos: "Welcome to Flickr - Photo Sharing" http://www.flickr.com/ :: "Where can I post my pictures, movies, or other files online for free?" http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000755.htm :: "Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing" http://photobucket.com/ :: "Postimage.org - free image hosting / image upload" http://postimage.org/ :: "Your
<Maaz> Shot Photo Community -- National Geographic" http://yourshot.nationalgeographic.com/ :: "Wh…
<mazal> dink dis daai flickr
<mazal> Ag nee nou moet mens eers sign-up
<mazal> Gaanie dit doen nie
<Kilos> haha
<Symmetria> heh flickr works well as a photo post site
<Symmetria> particularly because it allows you to post native resolution photos
<Symmetria> (though uploading large quantities of native res photos if you've been using a high end camera is painful)
<mazal> Kilos: -> http://slexy.org/raw/s21t3SD56G
<Kilos> i go see
<mazal> Those ones in the chrome cache worry me
<Symmetria> heh the raw images outta my camera are like 40meg big each
<Symmetria> and even in the high res jpegs they are 12 
<Kilos> and the mozilla one
<Kilos> tell it to quarantine or delete them
<Kilos> Symmetria, do you run antivirus and firewall on your ubuntu servers
<Symmetria> kilos negative on both counts, firewalls are dedicated systems
<mazal> Don't know how to get the pop-up again with the quarantine option
<Symmetria> because iptables is horrible 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Symmetria> and never had a need for anti-virus on servers that only allow ssh and http etc 
<Kilos> hard work iptables
<Symmetria> heh, my firewalls are junos srx 
<Symmetria> (junos is built on top of bsd, but it has a nice syntax and it's *FAR* more powerful)
<Kilos> Maaz, run it again and tell it delete them
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Symmetria> you could probably duplicate everything an srx could do on a linux box but it would be an absolute pain in the ass 
<Kilos> mazal i mean
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> dont the servers ever get hacked?
<Kilos> like launchpad a while back
<magespawn> Hey Kilos I did, I said I would chat with him today
<magespawn> Squirm, ping
<Kilos> cool
<Vince-0> aarg! I hate paypal
<mazal> Pitty one can't see from which site those browser fishy stuff came
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> maybe with some investigation you can
<Kilos> or learn to use clamtk to its best uses
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Squirm> hey magespawn, sorry, was in pmb this morning
<magespawn> no worries Squirm 
<magespawn> There is a Cheetah rehab/breeding project at Emdoneni, and Zulu Croc snake and reptile place and Dumazulu a cultural village
<Squirm> the Cheetah rehab thing could be cool
<Squirm> magespawn: cost for something like that?
<bduk> Good morning everyone
<Squirm> morning bduk 
<Symmetria> heh I was trying to write code again last night
<Symmetria> until what I was doing got so complex it was giving me a migrane and gave up
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> heh, networking is a fun field until you start working out the complexities of dynamic routing and path metrics 
<Symmetria> "what happens to my network if path X goes down, where does the traffic go"
<Symmetria> working that out can be a horrible nightmare
<Squirm> I think I'd enjoy that cat sanctuary
<Symmetria> heh, I adopted a tiger at the place in outsdhoorn because they needed funding, so I got to name it and pay for its upkeep etc
<Symmetria> they let me play with it :)
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/temp/me.jpg <=== cute kittie!
<Symmetria> its name is Tika :)
<Symmetria> but you gotta be careful of that thing ;p
<Squirm> Symmetria: that's cool
<Squirm> I want one
<Squirm> 2 of my friends were having an argument that you don't find tigers in SA :P
<Squirm> well, not ones that roam
<Symmetria> heh you don't
<Symmetria> tigers aren't native to south africa
<Squirm> I know
<Squirm> I think he was just arguig for the sake of it
<Squirm> arguing
 * Symmetria dies
<Symmetria> anyone wanna take a guess at what a single 10gig SDH port costs on a router? 
<Symmetria> *120 THOUSAND DOLLARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
<Kilos> hi tal0n 
<tal0n> hi Kilos 
<tal0n> hello everyone else
<Kilos> hi wilsonmc_ welcome to ubuntu-za
<wilsonmc_> hello :)
<wilsonmc_> thanks, Kilos! Howzit?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> if you need linux help state your prob
<Kilos> tell us a bit about yourself
<Kilos> if you know all about ubuntu/linux hang here and hope for others to help
<Kilos> hehe
<wilsonmc_> i'm good, thanks. No linux help is required at the moment (but I have received good help on this channel in the past)
<Symmetria> haha I said to my boss "so like, in order to motivate me to actually coem to the office, can you plz be duplicating my home setup in my office at work, else Im going from a nice setup to a crappy setup and its very demoralizing"
<Symmetria> haha so he agreed 
<Symmetria> before he actually saw my home setup ;p
<tal0n> haha rookie mistake ;)
<wilsonmc_> "About": I'm aCape Town based CS student, and love open source software and hardware
<wilsonmc_> as for helping others with Linux problems... Ehm, I can help compound them :D
<Symmetria> tal0n lol did you see my photos of my home office?
<wilsonmc_> Lol Symmetria do u have a pic?
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/temp/computer.jpg
<wilsonmc_> hahaha! your boss must have experienced quite a rush 
<tal0n> Symmetria: i haven't seen the new monitors yet
<Symmetria> ;p what that pic doesnt adequately show is the sound system linked to that 
<Symmetria> tal0n look at that pic I just pasted
<Symmetria> and yes, its running windows because the nvidia linux drivers are fubar and won't work with that setup :(
<tal0n> nice!
<Symmetria> heh those 2 monitors on the right are 2560x1080p res
<Symmetria> ultra wides 
<wilsonmc_> incredible setup, 4 sure
<tal0n> thats epic
<Symmetria> tal0n lol, its linked to a yamaha RX-A810 Advantage amplifier
<wilsonmc_> i see a few xbox titles there in the corner ;)
<Symmetria> that does 720p -> 1080p video hardware upscale for the DSTV links 
<Symmetria> and then paradigm series 7 surround speakers 
<tal0n> add a couple of workspaces to that and you're sure to lose your running aps ;)
<Symmetria> amplifier and tv are both also internet connected 
<tal0n> must be quite and experience lol
<Symmetria> (you can actually browse to my amplifier with a web browser)
<tal0n> an*
<Symmetria> lol the sound system was designed to ensure my neighbors always had good taste in music, irrespective of if they wanted good taste in music or not ;p
<tal0n> lol
<Symmetria> if I don't open the windows when that thing is cranked on full, pretty sure I'd break the glass ;p
<wilsonmc_> lol
<Symmetria> the machine itself that drives all that
<Symmetria> is a 6 core i7 3960K, with 128gigs of ram, and 6 x 3TB disks 
<wilsonmc_> :O
<Symmetria> with a gigE normal network card into it for normal network traffic, and a 10G fiber into a fiber switch thats connected to my 3 file servers
<Symmetria> with each file server now having 6 x 4TB disks in them 
<tal0n> thats a whole lot of Gb's
<Symmetria> hehe I got asked the other day by someone "why on EARTH would you do this"
<Symmetria> I replied "for the same reason I do anything, because I can" ;p
<Symmetria> haha
<wilsonmc_> "coz i can"
<wilsonmc_> hahaha knew it
<Symmetria> lol, think its also because this is kinda, my space, no one gets into my office, ever
<Symmetria> lol my maid knows she's banned from my office and setting foot in there would get her fired ;p lol
<tal0n> anybody know where i can get ubuntu stickers from locally? its going to cost me ±R160 if i buy it from the canonicle store which seems a bit excessive for a couple of stickers...
<Kilos> there are links somewhere you can get them and print them or have them printed
<Kilos> maybe Squirm remembers where
<Kilos> and maia should still know
<Symmetria> heh tal0n, the only really really cool thing on this setup
<Kilos> tal0n, you can ask on the mailing list for the link to download them im sure
<Symmetria> I have DSTV dual-view in here 
<Kilos> someone will remember
<tal0n> cool thanks Kilos 
<Symmetria> and my monitors are setup through the amp so I can flip up dstv on any of them
<Symmetria> and choose between the decoders
<Symmetria> so I can have dstv on the main screen watching one football game, dstv on the secondary screen watching another football game, and have 3 screens left to work ;p
<Symmetria> or split the dstv over all 5 ;p
<tal0n> lol nice Symmetria 
<Kilos> tal0n, look here http://www.bauer-power.net/2008/09/free-powered-by-ubuntu-stickers-get.html
<tal0n> thanks Kilos ill look into it
<Squirm> Kilos: tal0n, I haven't found any
<Kilos> i remember someone wanted to have printed locally and he was given links on where to download them
<Kilos> many months ago
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> I wanted some
<Squirm> quite a while back
<Squirm> 2 or so years ago :P
<Kilos> im sure they had printed for a release party or somethhing
<Kilos> maybe queery
<Kilos> i forget
<Kilos> inetpro, will remember
 * Kilos ducks
<Squirm> you could easily print your own though
<Squirm> buy labels
<Squirm> and use glabels
<Squirm> glables
<Squirm> you can get the images off google images
<tal0n> hmm thanks Squirm ill try that
<Kilos> yeah its just getting the link for the pics
<Kilos> maia even made some different ones i think
<Squirm> http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs51/f/2009/278/4/5/ubuntu_stickers_by_Solo_Dev.jpg
<Kilos> http://deviantdark.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Stickers-63103968
<Squirm> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2068/2385289526_58b45c5514.jpg
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> you'd have to cut the latter, rounded images
<tal0n> awesome. thanks!
<Symmetria> there, finally, all done
<Symmetria> got the cable from the dual view decoder upstairs down to my office 
<Symmetria> now I can watch 2 football games at once while having 3 screens available to work ;p
<Symmetria> signal splitters ftw 
<bduk> Symmetria: must love football
<Symmetria> bduk lol, Im a huge liverpool fan
<bduk> No you won't see me there
<bduk> Do liverpool play two games at once?
<Symmetria> bduk haha no, but when you're watching other games to track where the league table is going 
<Symmetria> its nice ;p
<Symmetria> nothing better than watching liverpool winning while at the same time watching man united losing ;p
<bduk> Just joking your sport is your sport
<mazal> Enjoy your evening everyone
<mazal> Cheers
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
 * Kilos thinks big storm coming
<Kilos> wind might blow you off your bicycle
<ThatGraemeGuy> ooooh is it bragging day today?
<ThatGraemeGuy> can i play too?
<ThatGraemeGuy> never mind..... i got nothing :-/
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Private_User hows things
<Private_User> Kilos, not too bad, your side
<Kilos> good ty. did you get 12.04?
<Private_User> nope gonna try and get it tonight did not manage to stay awake or wake up after 00:00
<Kilos> haha you like me. i struggle with late nights
<Private_User> how big a deifference is lubuntu from the dektop ubuntu?
<Kilos> uses a differnt interface
<Kilos> so no dash. lotsa guys prefer it
<Kilos> i dont fancy the xfce interface
<Private_User> is the interface the only difference?
<Kilos> but it is more lightweight
<Kilos> basically yes they use the same repos
<Private_User> what about functionality will I be able to add some server functions as well?
<Kilos> you can add what you like i think. what functions do you want to use
<magespawn> Squirm, I think they all have websites
<magespawn> sorry i have been out the office most of the afternoon
<magespawn> no i am off home
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> whats a very lightweight ubuntu
<magespawn> i will be online later again 
<magespawn> cheers
<Kilos> Private_User, only has 500m ram and onboard graphics on a P4
<Kilos> ok later then
<Private_User> btw my ram is 512MB (2x256MB)
<Kilos> oh ya 512m
<Kilos> looks like lubuntu is the one but im not sure if it will be happy with 512m ram
<Symmetria> heh, it will if you dont try and run any modern gui on it 
<Symmetria> 512meg of ram = condemned to cli as far as Im concerned
<Kilos> i also thought so
<Kilos> worked kiff on server
<Private_User> but I have read the min requirments is 384MB
<Kilos> i couldnt get ubuntu installed with less than 640MB
<Kilos> gui's are hungry things
<Private_User> but then on this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements it says 512MB is min
<Private_User> oh well let me try the version 12 later
<Private_User> and if that do not work maybe try lubuntu
<Kilos> lubuntu is lighter and faster
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> Maaz, tell inetpro on freenode ai! wat het jy nou gebreek
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<Kilos> thats the work servers down
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> I used to run KDE on 512m RAM
<superfly> people are crazy
<Kilos> will 12.04 kde work then superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: maybe. you'd probably need to turn off 3D effects
<Kilos> Private_User, if you got the data to play with and can stay awake you can download kubuntu as well
<Kilos> oh ya with shift+F12 hey
<Kilos> inetpro, plustwo wb
<Kilos> hmm... they battling
<Kilos> oh no alt+F12
<Kilos> one of them
<tal0n> cheers all
<Kilos> cheers tal0n 
<Kilos> have a good night
<Private_User> thanks Kilos will maybe try just busy trying to see what differences there are so far many say nothing major
<Private_User> only interface and a few default packages
<Private_User> hey guys does anybody know if my Nokia Internet stick from CellC will work on ubuntu or do I have to download software for it?
<Private_User> I am using the Nokia CS19 internet stick
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> no software needed
<Kilos> network manager should see it
<Kilos> internet stick=usb modem right?
<Tonberry> my cs19 works in 12.04
<Private_User> yep
<Private_User> so what up people
<Private_User> anybody here know of any good free open-source wysiwig applications?
<Private_User> for web development
<Tonberry> for doing what?
<Tonberry> no idea
<Private_User> I have tried Kompozer but I recently downloaded S-soft HTML editor
<Kilos> Maaz, google good free open source wysiwig apps
<Maaz> Kilos: "List of HTML editors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_HTML_editors :: "Free WYSIWYG HTML Editors for Windows - Web Design - About.com" http://webdesign.about.com/od/htmleditors/tp/aatpfreewyswin.htm :: "Best Free WYSIWYG HTML Page Editor Review" http://www.godandscience.org/general/free_wsyiwyg_html_editors.html ::
<Maaz> "CKEditor.com | The best web text editor for everyone" http://ckeditor.com/ :: "Top 10 Best…
<Kilos> http://www.1stwebdesigner.com/design/10-best-wysiwyg-
<Kilos> i dunno what wysiwig is anyway
<Private_User> wysiwyg = What You See Is What You Get
<Private_User> sorry I mis-spelt earlier
<Private_User> cause I get tired of actually writing the HTML code want something that I can quickly create websites and then edit the code only if the application is not doing what I want it to do
<Private_User> sorry I mean if the website not the application
<Kilos> where you get free websites
<Kilos> or hosts or whatever they are
<Private_User> btw I found this site if you don't really have a creative mind like me http://all-free-download.com/free-website-templates/
<Private_User> they have free templates
<Private_User> you can download what you think might be simalair to a design you might want for the website then just tweak it your needs
<Private_User> especially if you lazy like me
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> templates need a site too dont they
<Kilos> where you get free sites
<Private_User> there are a few out there hey but the domain name will be yourname.therename.com or something like that
<Private_User> where theirname will be what their domain name is
<Kilos> ya but arent they tiny, like only 500m or so
<kbmonkey> oh hi Kilos 
<Kilos> haha wakey wakey
<Private_User> like wozaonline and also sites.google.com
<Kilos> hows things kbmonkey ?
<Kilos> free?
<Private_User> yeah so these are just for people who want to advertise there business or maybe just start a blog of there own
<Private_User> yep free
<kbmonkey> fine kilos. on phone tonight, it is pretty slow.
<Kilos> ill check them out ty. will need one soon
<Kilos> fones suck on irc
<Kilos> on everything except fone calls
<kbmonkey> yup. I bough a ne domain
<kbmonkey> *I bought a new domain
<Kilos> where
<kbmonkey> Once I figure out how to link it to web space :p
<kbmonkey> eish
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> keyboardmonkey.co.za
<Kilos> i hate the internet at times
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> what you gonna do with it now
<kbmonkey> gonna put pictures of bananas
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<kbmonkey> gn kilose	
<Kilos> bed time for ballies
<Private_User> sleeping so early?
<Kilos> haha
<Private_User> what your night surfing?
<Kilos> tell him kbmonkey 
<Kilos> thats why i never get to use it
<Kilos> once a month a force myself to stay awake and download an iso
<kbmonkey> yes :]
<kbmonkey> we ballies sleep early ;]
<Kilos> hahaha
<Private_User> you should get a download manager with a timer so at certain times of the day it will download
<kbmonkey> why is your name Private_User , Private_User ?
<Private_User> then set it to download during your nite surfer time
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> I could not figure out a good nick that I liked
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> fair enough
<Private_User> and I chose this a long time ago when I first got internet back when dial-up was what we had
<Private_User> thought it would make me "anonymous"
<Private_User> well that was the idea back in the day
<Private_User> but now I kinda like it
<Private_User> so how old are you guys to call yourselfs ballies
<Private_User> I have friends who claim the same thing
<Private_User> but thats just there excuse to go home early on a night out
<Private_User> LOL
<kbmonkey> I was pulling kilos's leg
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> ok
<Private_User> me I am waiting for after 00:00
<Private_User> gonna use my off peak data
<Private_User> ;)
<kbmonkey> good idea!
<kbmonkey> mine is finished already. so on the phone :P
<Private_User> been having issues trying to install ubuntu 13.10 so gonna download 12.04 and try that if not lubuntu
<kbmonkey> never had a modem. friends did though. it was great.
<Private_User> yeah if I think about that time it felt quick but after using broadband you wonder how you managed with the dial up speed
<Private_User> remember when I first started working and after using the company network went back home and use the dial-up I got frustrated after 5min and just disconnected
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> I miss the days of using the company T3 lines now I am using 3G
<kbmonkey> I don't know. I get more done without fast internet.
<Private_User> yeah but depends, fast capped internet or slow uncapped internet thats the choices we seem to have in ZA
<Private_User> fast uncapped internet, prices seem to be rip offs in my opinion
<Private_User> and they all have their acceptable usage policy
<Private_User> I understand illegal activities but still...
<Private_User> maybe people should get together and form something like the "free and open source software" for broadband/internet access
<Private_User> mmm... that would be interesting
<Private_User> I am wondering how it would work, unless there is such offerings if not maybe we should figure out how we would start and manage something like that
<kbmonkey> you get wireless user groups. wan's of connect machines across suburbs.
<kbmonkey> although spread and minimal, probably of the proliferation of commercial access
<kbmonkey> I think this connection is pushing 10kb/s at the moment - phew
<kbmonkey> just like the old days, eh? ;)
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> are you using you landline or mobile phone?
<kbmonkey> the phone. the 3g broadband is out of data for tonight.
<Private_User> ok yeah all the capped solutions are not worth it cause we always finish them before the month ends
<Private_User> my friend has uncapped and he does like on average 5GB a day
<Private_User> he checked his stats on the service providers website
<kbmonkey> that is disgusting. lol.
<Private_User> and he has a 1mb line
<kbmonkey> well I am off, some chores before the day ends. hope we talk again Private_User, thanks :]
<Private_User> cool stuff kbmonkey later
<Resu_Etavirp> brb
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-01
<Kilos> hi Squirm and all others
<Kilos> yo bduk mazal 
<mazal> Môre oom
<Kilos> ek het bietjie gedink oor jou probleem
<Kilos> al wat ek dink jy kan doen is om as ander user met admin krag jou mazal te remove en dan nuwe user weer te create as mazal of vir n ruk net as die ander user te werk
<Kilos> iewers het ek die commands vir useradd of adduser met admin
<bduk> Goeie more almal
<mazal> Ja nee ek weet hoe om dit te doen oom , maar het nie rerig tyd nou nie
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> Ek sukkel maar so aan vir nou
<mazal> Is nog net die Unity dash wat nie reg werk nie , die res is darem reg
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> iewers het jy iets verkeerd gedoen
<Kilos> dis nie ubuntu nie eks seker
<mazal> Ek het niks gedoen nie
<mazal> Was na updates stukkend
<Kilos> haha ek terg man
<mazal> Die keer is ek onskuldig lol
<Kilos> nie al die cron anacron goed nie
<Kilos> al die diep goed
<mazal> Ek dink nie dit sal efeek hê nie. Ek het huidig net 'n paar gewone cron jobs
<Kilos> ek bang al die diep goed
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hii
<Kilos> hi Xethron psychicist 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> i see we got net splits again
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Private_User> good day all
<Private_User> just an update, I now tried installing Ubuntu 12.04 on my Desktop and the install seems to have succeeded. I say seems, because during the install it froze after at the end I clicked restart now so I had to perform a hard reset. It has booted into the system and there are no issues I can see
<Private_User> but then I tries Lubuntu 13.10 and 12.10 and bith give me the same issue as Ubuntu 13.10
<Private_User> so I tried 12.04 and that worked
<Private_User> seems like these version 13.xx do not like my machine
<Private_User> btw another question what is the max number of ubuntu distributions I can install on one HDD?
<bduk> Hey dude it is Linux not windowzz you only need one
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Private_User, you can install a few if you have the space
<Kilos> 12.04 is a bit lighter than 12.10 and up
<Kilos> thats why im using it too
<Kilos> my pc also sometimes doesnt do the restart now function
<Kilos> other times it takes ages to actually get to restart
<Kilos> much easier and quicker to use sudo reboot in the command line interface
<Kilos> terminal that is
<Kilos> shout if you need help
<mazal> I might be wrong , but I think you can't have more than 4 primary partitions on a HDD. So in theory the limit is 4 OS's
<Kilos> might be able to use more in extended partitions i think
<Private_User> yo people, thanks for that
<Kilos> but stick with 12.04 with them different distros then if you save the packages, you can use that for upgrading the others
<Kilos> install synaptic
<Kilos> lemme see how to save packages
<Kilos> then open synaptic and tick on settings then preferences
<Kilos> under files tick save all packages in the cache
<Kilos> then ill give you commands to rsync them to storage or to a folder you want to save them in
<Private_User> thanks Kilos
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy your weekend
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> cheers mazal 
<Kilos> be good
<mazal> Ek sal try niks breek nie oom
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> bye
<Kilos> with your lappy being a faster pc you will most likely find it can work with later releases
<Kilos> but lets first get you happy with 12.04
<Private_User> yep but so far am very confused on which distro to settle with have seen now Ubuntu, Lubuntu and Kubuntu
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> wondering if I should give Xubuntu a try as well
<Kilos> i did its a lot like lubuntu if i member right
<Kilos> but unity on 12.04 is lekker to start
<Kilos> then my second choice is kubuntu
<Private_User> ok but to confirm is it only the interfaces that are different?
<Private_User> well thats what I could see
<Kilos> yip just the graphics interface
<Private_User> if they are all as powerfull as each other then I might as well just use the Ubuntu
<Kilos> kubuntu is very powerful and has many tools i dont see in the others
<Kilos> just takes a bit og getting used to
<Kilos> of
<Private_User> ok but any reason why Ubuntu does not see the full 512MB of ram?
<Kilos> it should 
<Kilos> how is it running if it dont see it all
<Private_User> and it also states that my CPU is an Intel Celeron not an Intel Pentium 4
<Private_User> but Kubuntu seems to give the correct info
<Kilos> celeron is P4
<Kilos> wow did you get them all?
<Kilos> all night downloading
<Private_User> only Ubuntu, Lubuntu and Kubuntu
<Private_User> yeah but wasted by downloading the versions greater than 12.04
<Kilos> are you using one here now?
<Kilos> we learn by our errors
<Private_User> nope its all on my Desktop which is a standalone
<Kilos> but faster pcs will work with them so keep them
<Private_User> yeah will do
<Kilos> you should come online with the desktop
<Kilos> then its easier to copy/paste commands
<Private_User> cool maybe I will share this internet connection
<Kilos> oh you have a router?
<Private_User> nope but I will use a direct cable connection from the desktop to the laptop
<Kilos> hmm... thats tricky
<Kilos> will need to use iptables i think
<Kilos> drove me nuts that did
<Private_User> yeah but better to try these tricky things so I can learn Ubuntu much much quicker then taking the easier route
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> maybe the lappy will share easier
<Private_User> yep will try it in a bit, brb
<Kilos> if you can boot into the desktop you can just plug the modem in there
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hmm... ThatGraemeGuy not going home?
<Kilos> Maaz, office docs is <reply> https://www.libreoffice.org/get-help/documentation/
<Maaz> Kilos: I'll remember that
<Kilos> hi oupateddie welcome to ubuntu-za
<oupateddie> Thanks
<Kilos> the guys are all busy most of the time here but state your problem and sooner or later someone will point you in the right direction
<oupateddie> Did not know of this IRC, but it'll load now when I enter freenode
<oupateddie> Will do so now
<oupateddie> Everytime I use Libre Office 4.1 on an Ubuntu 12.04 machine the Unity 2-D crashes and there is no top menu nor side Unity menu. Is this a problem with LO or perhaps Ubuntu?
<Kilos> how did you get 4.1. im on 12.04 and only see 3.5
<Kilos> ook hoe verder hulle vorder hoe beter pc het jy nodig
<oupateddie> I down loaded 4.1.0 from the Libre Office site and installed it
<oupateddie> You just load the ppa and update 
<oupateddie> then the update manager installes it for you all of about 184 mb
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i just started with office writer and nothing crashed yet
<Kilos> but 3.5 comes in the repos so no ppa needed
<Kilos> that might be your prob
<oupateddie> mmmm
<Kilos> you can actually try sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop and see if it wants to download, then you arent upgraded properly
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos\
<magespawn> Good evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> you work weekends too?
<magespawn> How things Kilos?
<magespawn> Yes saturdays only though
<Kilos> good ty busting nogging with libreoffice writer
<magespawn> Why? What is wrong?
<Kilos> much too much to try remember
<Kilos> nothing wrong yet
<Kilos> learning from scratch
<Kilos> never use any office stuff before
<Kilos> used
<Kilos> head much too small to fit all that in
<magespawn> See if there is a cheat sheet or something, or quick reference
<Kilos> managed to make a cover with scribus but heavy work putting text in so did text in office writer now to amalgamate them
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i got a lekker book but it has soooo much in
<Kilos> and not in english
<Kilos> old english
<Kilos> dont find the word cover anywhere
<Kilos> funny things like styles
<magespawn> Scribus is a layout program
<Kilos> i try one thing and mess up others
<magespawn> Used for desktop publishing, when i have used i almost always found it better to do the text in writer
<magespawn> That is how we learn
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> and i save to wrong places and delete wrong things
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> but im getting there
<magespawn> Indeed
<Kilos> we really got to do something about getting us better advertised
<Kilos> met another bally also battling with office and 12.04 and he didnt know we existed
<Kilos> his office crashes his unity
<Kilos> how can za peeps use ubuntu , some for years , and not know about ubuntu-za
<Kilos> shocking
<magespawn> Makes we wonder how they get it.
<magespawn> S/we/me
<Kilos> i think just by checking everything irc with ubuntu in till one day they popup here
<magespawn> I meant how do they get ubuntu
<Kilos> oh, i havent asked yet. will start
<Kilos> btw magespawn how did you find ubuntu and how did you get here
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos I was given a Kubuntu 7.10 disc that did not work, and Googled from there.
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> Good night all
<inetpro> good evening
<Private_User> good evening/morning people
<Private_User> I managed to get my ubuntu machine to communicatine with my windows machine :D
<Private_User> *communicate
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-02
<Kilos> morning all
<Cantide> afternoon all~
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Cantide> yo :p
<Cantide> hoe gannit?
<Cantide> Lo
<Cantide> :p
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Cantide> i'm good :)
<Cantide> sipping coffee in the internet cafe...
<Kilos> enjoying the job?
<Cantide> it's raining today
<Cantide> yeah '-'
<Cantide> getting easier and more fun, too
<Cantide> how are things in SA?
<Kilos> do they call you teach?
<Kilos> things here pretty much the same, except everyone seems to be getting busier by the day
<Cantide> i had a student who kept calling me sir last night
<Cantide> drove me crazy
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> you prefer him call you miss?
<Cantide> hahahaha
<Cantide> i dislike formal titles
<Cantide> even being called "teacher" is annoying
<Cantide> i have a name, use it :p
<Kilos> thats part of the education system, gotta respect teacher
<Cantide> sure
<Cantide> there are other ways to show respect :)
<Kilos> ya baas
<Cantide> yes, chief
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> si senor
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn howsit?
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos ... you up early
<Kilos> no man its nearly 8am
<nlsthzn> exactly
<Kilos> oh, am i normally later?
<Kilos> oh my
<nlsthzn> dunno
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> all good there nlsthzn ?
<Kilos> no ahab flue got you
<Kilos> flu too
<nlsthzn> nope
<nlsthzn> and I start my leave today :D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<Kilos> lekker
<nlsthzn> so I am half asleep and very happy
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> thats good, enjoy
<nlsthzn> I must ... been a tough one this year...
<Kilos> eish and next one most likely worse
<Kilos> peeps just seem to get more and more work but no more time
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<kbmonkey> greets o/
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> whats up doc?
<Kilos> all same
<Kilos> libreoffice writer is massive. weeks of reading and years before understanding seeps in
<Kilos> all new words for things
<Kilos> yo JoTraGo 
<Kilos> hows you kbmonkey ?
<kbmonkey> fine Kilos - had nightmares again. same old story.
<kbmonkey> yes writer is massive phew
<Kilos> oh my
<kbmonkey> you know neil stephenson uses a text editor to write his books :p lol
<Kilos> haha i used scribus and managed to make a cover
<Kilos> but dunno how to get the cover to office writer
<Kilos> who is he?
<kbmonkey> he writes fiction. good books. wartime cryptoanalysis and hackers type stuff
<Kilos> and covers?
<Kilos> like with a pic on?
<kbmonkey> yes man. when the story is finished it gets edited into formatting after.
<Kilos> eish thats the hard part
<kbmonkey> yes!
<Kilos> i have my booklet but dunno how to do that stuff
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> you can read a very nice story he wrote about microsoft, apple and gnu linux here
<kbmonkey> http://www.cryptonomicon.com/command.zip
<Kilos> ask him to write one on how to write one
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> called command.zip?
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> yes
<kbmonkey> "in the beginning was the command line"
<kbmonkey> that is wahat it is called
<kbmonkey> 80kb
<Kilos> haha i have it here ty
<Kilos> 81KB
<kbmonkey> yw. I think you will like it. It also talks about cars.
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> In the beginning was sex change operations
<Kilos> no time to read anything but writer how to
<kbmonkey> what does that have to do with the price of apples Trixar_za ? :P
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za whats happening with you os
<kbmonkey> when you take a break from the writer docs Kilos 
<Trixar_za> I still have to work on it
<Trixar_za> Been messing with an IRCd instead
<Kilos> what you been doing?
<Trixar_za> It uses the same base as what freenode is running actually
<Kilos> whats ircd
<Trixar_za> IRC daemon - It's the IRC Server
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> you dont like freenode?
<Trixar_za> No, I just don't like some of the things the IRCd does
<Trixar_za> so I'm messing with it
<Kilos> you must chat to charl he is doing something to do with a secure irc something or other
<Trixar_za> It's one of the fun parts about open source code
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> and he needs recomendations he said
<Kilos> or help
<Trixar_za> It's just not flexible enough
<Trixar_za> I can't change around modes or even op symbols without breaking it
<Trixar_za> I need something else
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> there are peeps in durbs looking for a clever guy
<Kilos> ai! ticked wrong thing
<kbmonkey> lol, click click click
<Kilos> i forget i dont have mail open then open it on top of xchat and try kill it quick and end up killing xchat too
<Trixar_za> Yeah, like Bill Gates didn't steal the idea with Unix
<Kilos> sigh
<Trixar_za> or Unix's predecessors
<Trixar_za> I kind of doubt I'll finish this
<Trixar_za> I couldn't even finish one of Neal Stephenson's books
<Trixar_za> He tends to make reality breaking errors in his stories - like he didn't research it properly
<Trixar_za> So I instantly doubt most things he authors :P
<kbmonkey> nothing in this world comes without a little imagination Trixar_za 
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> office writer
<Trixar_za> Yes, but that's like saying the genius that wrote Hackers (which the movie is based on) did great work in his research. He didn't and I could barely finish the book, much less the movie. Actually the movie was easy because it had Angelina Jolie in it
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> Imagination can only get you so far. And it gets you slaughtered in Science Fiction
<Trixar_za> It's also not a straight forward story about how OSes came into being. Depending on where you start and what you define as an OS, it can have very different beginnings.
<Kilos> ai! footers headers landscape stuff
<Kilos> sigh
<Trixar_za> http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/hacker-history/hacker-history-3.html
<Trixar_za> Got me reading it again
<Trixar_za> lol
<Kilos> kbmonkey, why dont they just say cover page instead of all the funny stuff
<kbmonkey> Trixar_za, many technologies today were just imaginings in science fiction, including space flight, laptops and computers built into your eyewear. Don't tell me imagination can only get you so far! ;}
<Kilos> i must go back to my school and ask for my money back
<kbmonkey> it is the basis of science fiction
<Kilos> they didnt teach me this modern language
 * Kilos loves scifi books
<kbmonkey> what funny stuff do they say instead of cover page Kilos ?
<Trixar_za> Yeah, but Neal Stephenson has a post-apocalyptic world where Apartheid is still strong and is even one of the 'groups' in the city our courier friend lives in
<Kilos> all the stuff about styles and that stuff. nowhere does it say your cover page
<Trixar_za> Oh and she rides around on a skateboard while shooting a grappling gun at moving cars and trucks to get where she wants to go
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> awe, just make your own cover page. big words, center page.
<Trixar_za> This was around 1992 - but still, kind of a shitty 'future' he created
<Kilos> thats energy saving in action
<Kilos> i cant even make the big words man
<Trixar_za> Although I was semi-pissed off at his portray of South Africans
<kbmonkey> it is not post-apocalyptic, it is Dystopian / Orwellian
<Trixar_za> Oh no, 1984 is a classic
<kbmonkey> yup
<Trixar_za> Snow Crash was just bad
<Trixar_za> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snow_Crash
<Trixar_za> I still say Neuromancer is the best cyberpunk book ever written
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you are looking for a cover page template in writer?
<Trixar_za> Which, incidentally, did come out in 1984
<kbmonkey> try your hand at making one
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> yes kbmonkey 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> 3 wodrs and a pic
<Kilos> words
<kbmonkey> 1984 was actually about 1948, if you never caught onto that.
<Trixar_za> Most writers create some social commentary in their work
<Trixar_za> Animal Farm was the same
<Trixar_za> Actually, I'm pretty sure politics still works like that
<kbmonkey> yes indeed.
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, im enjoying that book ty
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> Kilos: how's it going
<Kilos> good ty and you charl_ 
<Kilos> busy reading this http://www.cryptonomicon.com/command.zip
<charl_> i'm good, just tired
<charl_> cryptonomicon ?
<Kilos> its a story
<Kilos> 81KB book
<charl_> interesting, don't have much time atm, got too much to do as it is
<Kilos> text only
<Kilos> haha
<charl_> have been applying for a bunch of jobs the past week
<charl_> i'm learning a lot
<charl_> one company actually out-right turned me down because they don't believe they will be able to supply me with sufficient challenges in the long term
<charl_> which happens to be 100% accurate too
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> another commpany turned me down because i "seem to have a preference for linux" which they don't do
<charl_> almost unbelievable you still get that in this day and age
<charl_> it's a good thing they realise this by only looking at my cv because otherwise we would have wasted time
<charl_> but yeah it blows my mind that you still get companies like that
<Kilos> talk to Trixar_za he is also doing some irc thing
<charl_> ???
<charl_> irc thing?
<Kilos> ircd i think it was
<Kilos> too far to scroll back
<charl_> oh he is setting up an irc server?
<charl_> which day was it? i'll check in the logs
<Kilos> just now
<Kilos> wait i look
<charl_> ok
<charl_> lemme check
<Kilos> Trixar_za> IRC daemon - It's the IRC Server
<Kilos> 10.03 this morn
<charl_> oh i see
<charl_> yeah just read the logs
<charl_> i fiddled with bahamut a long time ago (like 10 years ago)
<charl_> i laughed at some of the comments in the code
<charl_> like "what type of pot have you been smoking" as a comment from one developer to another
<charl_> bahamut is the ircd that dalnet is/was running
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> http://www.dal.net/?page=Bahamut
<charl_> "Bahamut is a UNIX-based Internet Relay Chat Daemon (IRCd) designed for DALnet, one of the major IRC networks in the world. Bahamut replaced DALnet's old ircd, DreamForge at some point in the early 2000's.
<charl_> i think ircd was the original irc server or something
<Kilos> freenode is ok for me to get here
<Kilos> i dont fiddle in it
<Kilos> and runs pretty reliably
<charl_> yeah freenode is very solid
<charl_> i've been looking at this the other day: http://www.atheme.net/
<charl_> it's the one pirateirc is using
<Trixar_za> That's the services charl_
<charl_> yeah i know Trixar_za 
<charl_> i can read :)
<charl_> but they also seem to have an interesting web interface to services
<Trixar_za> Freenode uses ircd-seven, which is a fork of charybdis, which itself is a fork of ratbox-ircd
<Trixar_za> I've come to hate it, because I was using a fork of a fork of a fork of ratbox-ircd myself
<charl_> lol a fork of a fork of a fork
<Trixar_za> and it wouldn't do what I wanted
<charl_> that's open source for you all right :P
<charl_> i set up bahamut (i think) together with this a number of years ago: http://achurch.org/services/
<charl_> worked pretty well but it was a very small network
<charl_> are you running / looking to set up a network or just fiddling ?
<Trixar_za> Elemental-IRCd --> ShadowIRCd (now defunct) --> Charybdis IRCd --> Ratbox-IRCd
<Trixar_za> And I was forking Elemental too
<Trixar_za> So... a fork of fork of a fork of a fork
<Trixar_za> :P
<charl_> heh
<Trixar_za> I'm running a network, but I want something a little more configurable than Elemental-IRCd
<Trixar_za> And when I mean configurable, I mean something that doesn't crash if I move around channel modes
<charl_> interesting, is it a public or private network?
<Trixar_za> public
<charl_> url?
<Trixar_za> rock.gigirc.com
<Trixar_za> The website is a bit crappy
<Trixar_za> But that link should give you the webchat interface
<Trixar_za> Another one of the Atheme projects called Iris
<charl_> oh i see, you are also in fact running iris as a web client
<charl_> very nice
<charl_> nice that it also has services integration
<charl_> cool side project
<charl_> whaha the channel list in iris looks like a tag cloud
<Trixar_za> And the bigger the tag, the more people is in it
<charl_> yeah, figured as much
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<charl_> lol
 * Symmetria waves from the lounge at jfk 
<Private_User> yo 'sup Kilos
<Kilos> all same here and there
<charl_> hi Symmetria 
<charl_> how's the traveling going, jetlag yet?
<charl_> by the way, past week i upgraded to ubuntu 13.10 at work, big mistake
<charl_> did a standard do-release-upgrade and everything worked perfectly except vmware choked on the new kernel
<charl_> reinstalled 13.04 - again could not get vmware running
<charl_> previously, installed vmware under 12.10 and then upgraded to 13.04 but had no trouble whatsoever
<charl_> thought "ok screw this" and installed debian 7 - went without a hitch and installed vmware no prob
<charl_> all from a flash drive and grub installed perfectly with my uefi chipset (ubuntu 12.04 lts failed)
<charl_> using gnome3 without any problems (no crashes like last year under ubuntu 12.04) and overall it's very fast too
<charl_> although, i should add, unity in 13.10 is also looking pretty good
<Kilos> whats the diffs charl_ ?
<charl_> differences with what? unity?
<Kilos> 13.04 wasnt better than 12.04
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i didnt enjoy 13.04
<charl_> not sure what the *exact* differences are, just overall (speed, stability) much improved from 13.04
<Kilos> ah
<charl_> gnome3, kde4 and unity all went through their "nightmare" years at first
<charl_> i wouldn't mind just sticking to the lts release as my host operating system but 12.04 just refused to boot after installation
<charl_> i think it has something to do with my relatively new chipset and uefi
<Kilos> ouch
<charl_> debian comes with an ancient kernel (running 3.2.0-4-amd64 now) so i don't have to worry about vmware breaking again
<charl_> not that the fault lies with ubuntu, in this respect it's just vmware that doesn't keep itself up to date quickly enough
<charl_> and with debian release cycles i am good to go for years ahead :D
<Private_User> I am back
<charl_> wb Private_User 
<Private_User> am now connected using Xubuntu
<Kilos> wb Private_User 
<Kilos> what you fixed
<Kilos> well done
<Private_User> well I am testing the Xubuntu, last night I tested Ubuntu and Lubuntu
<Kilos> i think it has synaptic preinstalled hey?
<Private_User> this machine was a bit slow with ubuntu but I guess its because of the 512MB ram
<Private_User> Lubuntu worked fine though
<Kilos> you tested them on basic install or after update/upgrade
<Private_User> on the basic
<charl_> with half a gig on a live cd, that's indeed pushing it
<Kilos> you find most ubuntu's speed up after updating
<Private_User> ok but I am running them installed on the HDD
<Kilos> hehe i also said 512m was min
<charl_> yeah that's still pushing it
<charl_> we are almost in 2014 after all
<Kilos> x and lubuntu should be the best for min ram
<Private_User> except I could not get the Kubuntu installed
<Kilos> aw what happened?
<Private_User> something to do with the partioning I think
<Private_User> so I just tested on the live CD
<Kilos> its different hey
<charl_> if you really want to go minimalist you should install openbox
<Kilos> but lekker once you used to it
<Private_User> yeah but seems like 512 is min for that as well
<charl_> that's about as compact as you can go, unless if you switch to a tiling window manager
<Private_User> I will keep them for when I setup my Laptop which has 2GB ram
<Kilos> that will be better
<Kilos> but your desktop will be fine with more ram
<Private_User> so you guys advice that I should use either L or X for this desktop?
<charl_> or fluxbox, that's another good one
<Private_User> since I only have 512MB ram
<Kilos> only if you not gonna get more ram
<charl_> lubuntu is afaik the most minimalist unless if you go openbox or fluxbox
<Private_User> yeah I doubt I will be getting ram any time soon
<charl_> are you installing on an old netbook or something?
<Kilos> ya then use l or x
<Kilos> old desktop
<charl_> ah, yeah that's like 10 years old :P
<Private_User> ok so now to decide between the 2
<charl_> i say lubuntu
<charl_> advised it to one of my colleagues as well for a really old laptop
<Private_User> ok cool thanks for the advice, now I am leaning towards L
<Kilos> with ubuntu you can later install the other gui's if im not mistaken
<Kilos> like for unity you install ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> and kubuntu its kubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> then you get to choose at boot time which one you want to use
<Kilos> but go with lubuntu till you get more ram
<Private_User> ok I will do that, and will I be able to use it for doing a little development as well?
<Kilos> yes
<Private_User> excellent
<Kilos> you just gotta update/upgrade
<Kilos> what do you want to develope
<Private_User> cool now I am wondering if I will need Windows, cause I plan on installing ubuntu on my laptop
<Kilos> you can install it alonsdie windows for starters till you used to it
<Kilos> then choose on boot
<Kilos> the advantage of desktops over lappies charl_  is you can add more dives inside
<Kilos> and lotsa usb ports
<Kilos> and no stupid mouse thing
<Kilos> scroll pad or whatever its called
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> touchpad dude
<Private_User> :D
<Kilos> ya that horrible thing
<Kilos> and weak keyboards
<Kilos> Private_User, what do you use windows for?
<Kilos> im sure ubuntu has all the tools and more
<Kilos> only gaming is behind on linux
<Private_User> well when I purchased the Laptop thats the OS it came with so I never bothered to change
<Kilos> oh so you dont really need it
<Kilos> you not into it so deep you have no choice
<Private_User> yeah and  now I wanna go full Open Source
<Kilos> the do the best cure for all windows probs
<Kilos> boot from and install ubuntu
<Private_User> but maybe I will just do as you say make Ubuntu my Default OS and if there comes a need to use it then I have it
<Private_User> although for now I cannot see a reason
<Kilos> you can also run windows in a virtualbox in ubuntu
<Kilos> need a fast pc though
<Private_User> oh yes that is another plan thanks
<Kilos> if you think you might need windows you install ubuntu alongside ang squeeze windows to 20 or 30 of the drive
<Kilos> but if you go only ubuntu then partition the drive into root boot and home partitions
<Kilos> then when you go to next release or need to do a reinstall you dont format /home and you keep all your settings and stuff
<Kilos> and data
<Private_User> ok thanks will do
<Private_User> btw how much space would you recommend for root, boot and Home?
<Kilos> how big is your drive?
<Private_User> cause I have now decided that I will use Lubuntu on this dektop, no windows
<Private_User> its a 80GB
<Kilos> root 30g
<Kilos> boot 1g or leave out /boot and it will go in with /root
<Private_User> ok and the rest home?
<superfly> I don't ever bother partitioning, I just go with the default... life is too short to worry about that
<Kilos> ya rest /home or you can make a piece at the end /storage for backups and where you save packages
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Private_User> ok cool I am gonna do it but what about swap?
<superfly> 1 gig
<Private_User> should I partion it at the begining of the drive or in the middle?
<Kilos> if you install without partitioning it makes its own swap
<superfly> automatic usually makes swap in the extended partition
 * superfly goes to start the braai
<Kilos> yum
<Private_User> :D I like it braai
<Kilos> yeah
<Private_User> don't forget to pour a shot... LOL
<Kilos> he dont drink
<Kilos> nor me
<Private_User> ok cola and a smile then ;)
<Kilos> but im too old thats why
<Kilos> stopped when i waa about 28 i think
<Private_User> brb gonna log off from the desktop cause I am gonna redo the system with Lubuntu using your advice
<Kilos> cool good luck. ill be here
<Private_User> back
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> on winsucks again
<Kilos> hehe
<Private_User> thanks
<Private_User> lol yeah
<Kilos> btw how did you find this channel
<Kilos> someone asked last night how peeps get here and i didnt know
<Private_User> on the Ubuntu site
<Kilos> aha
<Private_User> but wish I found it earlier
<Private_User> cause for that 13.10 install I struggle alot
<Kilos> how did you get to hear about ubuntu?
<Private_User> well I was interested in Linux for a while but never go around to getting or installing it and also could not decide on which distribution. I mainly chose Ubuntu because it had some South African roots
<Private_User> and many say its the best for beginners
<Private_User> and would you believe it, I had version 8 sitting on this machine for a while and never got around to install well I did on a virtual box but never really used it
<Kilos> hahaha i got given 8.04 from a neighbour that musta gotten mad at my complaints about tindows
<Kilos> windows
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> yeah most of us were just forced to use it since all new machine came with it and most companies use it as well
<Kilos> but couldnt get it to work with 3g so then i started searching for help and was given 8.10 and the repos
<Private_User> btw where should I position the swap and boot partition? at the begining of the drive or after the root partition?
<Kilos> and since then i use windows to use up bad sectors in the beginning of old drives and install ubuntu alongside
<Kilos> i make / then /swap then /home
<Private_User> and /boot?
<Private_User> or will it not make a difference?
<Private_User> if its seperate that is
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos>   /root /boot /swap /home
<Private_User> thanks I am performing the install now
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> just remember if you install without partitioning sometime the you can use a command to save your /home to a stick or another drive or so
<Kilos> because its painful to do a clean install and have to setup everything from scratch
<Kilos>   /home remembers everything
 * Symmetria waves from 30 thousand feet up in the air
<Private_User> thanks
<Kilos> isnt that illegal Symmetria ?
<Symmetria> kilos lol nope, inflight wifi between nyc and sfo
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> not like cellphones
<Symmetria> its actually bloody fast
<Kilos> Private_User, cant still be installing
<Kilos> oh maybe
<Private_User> lol nope just completed
<Private_User> now I am gonna wait for after 00:00 and install all the update
<Kilos> with 1.5g ram it takes 25 mins to install 12.04
<Kilos> ok save these commands
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Kilos> in some aptitude is installed
<Kilos> then sudo aptitude upgrade
<Kilos> should be 3 or 400m of upgrades i think
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> you have 12.04.3
<Kilos> maybe 200m
<Private_User> thanks
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> did you say you do, or want to do web design?
<Private_User> this waiting for 00:00 to do installs a real drag
<Private_User> I do web design
<Private_User> well when I get the clients
<Kilos> there must be lotsa tool sofr it
<Private_User> times have been slow
<Kilos> tools for
<Kilos> Maaz, google web design apps for ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Design and user experience | Ubuntu for phones | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/features :: "App Design Guides | Ubuntu Design" http://design.ubuntu.com/apps :: "Web design software - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/118520/web-design-software :: "Resources - 12 Indispensable Web Design Apps for Ubuntu | Think ..."
<Maaz> http://thinkdesignblog.com/resources-12-indispensable-web-design-apps-for-ubuntu.htm :: "The new Ubuntu App Develope…
<Kilos> you can go mad with ubuntu
<Private_User> thank you Maaz
<Kilos> you gotta say maaz ty
<Kilos> or maaz thank you
<Kilos> he be our bot
<Private_User> Maaz thank you
<Maaz> Private_User: Okay :-)
<Kilos> and coffee maker
<Private_User> lol ok
<Private_User> brb
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> now ask him coffee please
<Kilos> only prob is cyber coffee dont help you stay up late
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<Private_User> cool stuff
<Private_User> what els can Maaz do?
<Private_User> *else
<Kilos> lots
<Kilos> he does the logs and links for our meetings
<Private_User> Maaz, what can you do?
<Maaz> Private_User: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Private_User> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Private_User: Sure
<Kilos>   and Maaz was written by some of our guys 
<Kilos> in python and is in the ubuntu repos
<Private_User> excellent
<Kilos> we got the best
<Kilos> they just busy most of the time so leave me to mislead peeps
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> the fly is one of the kingpins here
<Kilos> when he talks listen
<Kilos> he knows more about software than braaing i think
<Private_User> duly noted
<Private_User> well I think I know enough not to burn the meat
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and tumbles and drussel are ubuntu devs
<Private_User> wow so we have some good help here when we need it
<Kilos> and the crashkid is a master at sorting crashes but he is in the states now
<Kilos> we got the best
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn didnt see you sneak in
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> whew im slack today
<Kilos> too much office
 * Symmetria glances out the window and at the in flight map and notes he is now right over milwaukee 
<Kilos> what you doing there Symmetria 
<Symmetria> going to see juniper
<Symmetria> p brb they bringing me icecream
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> gotta eat that ;p haha
<nlsthzn> alo
<nlsthzn> again
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> stupid children being annoying... we leopard crawling to catch them off guard...
<Kilos> hahaha
<nlsthzn> jumped out the sliding door and took pictures like crazy... they go running in all directions :p
<nlsthzn> pity I can't shoot them with any kind of non lethal weapon
<kbmonkey> hello again !
<Kilos> yo
<kbmonkey> yo yo
<kbmonkey> \O/
<kbmonkey>  |
<kbmonkey> \\
<kbmonkey> it is raining again!
<kbmonkey> it is great
<magespawn> Good evening all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> How things Kilos?
<Kilos> no better ty
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> still trying to make a book cover with writer
<magespawn> But also no worse either
<Kilos> hows you?
<Kilos> na same but good otherwise
<Kilos> too much to read in office documentation
<magespawn> Bit tired, long week, another long one next week
<Kilos> eish you gotta get that stuff all setup now so you can become normal again
<magespawn> It will happen
<magespawn> Is inetpro around?
<inetpro> uh?
<inetpro> good evening magespawn
<inetpro> and hi to everyone else
<magespawn> Hey inetpro
<inetpro> sup?
<magespawn> What is your opinion of allowing network access from the internet for cctv cameras?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> naand inetpro 
<inetpro> magespawn: hmm...
<inetpro> everyone does it in one way or the other
<Kilos> password protected access magespawn 
<Kilos> or some more secure way
<inetpro> in fact storing your footage offsite asap is generally a good idea
<magespawn> Not as far as i could see, but it might have been through a vpn. Also microsoft rdp all forwarded through the router
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> enough said
<Kilos> why is microsoft involved
<magespawn> Not for offsite storage just to check cctv cameras, and not for a security company either
<magespawn> They have windows on most of their machines.
<Kilos> but there is what to be stolen there?
<Kilos> is it just to see cctv
<Kilos> or check if cmeras are working
<Kilos> cameras too
<magespawn> Just to see cctv
<Kilos> oh to like monitor them remotely
<Kilos> from how many pcs?
<magespawn> Do not know.
<Kilos> only your peeps or anyone 
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> Exactly
<Kilos> if its like only your businesses senior peeps maybe you can take a chance but not if its open to everyone
<magespawn> Nobody is tell8ng me diddly
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> they scared of you and you the only one with some security sense
<magespawn> I have to dig for everything
<magespawn> Maybe
<Kilos> inetpro, why so quiet?
<Kilos> what do they expect from you magespawn to secure the system or what?
<inetpro> sorry, busy reading 
<magespawn> Well I took that as implied, since the network is part of my responsibility
<Kilos> maybe you can encrypt some connections so others cant use it
<inetpro> magespawn: welcome to the world of computers
<magespawn> Lol, ty inetpro
<Kilos> inetpro, http://www.telkommobile.co.za/coverage/lte/
<Kilos> maybe you can turn your external antenna to get lte
<magespawn> I like to try an follow best practices and standards.
<Kilos> im am 6 ks past where they show coverage
<magespawn> No luck hey Kilos
<Kilos> lol maybe with external yagi
<inetpro> Kilos: nice, it looks like I have LTE
<Kilos> yoohoo
<inetpro> how do I test it?
<Kilos> where are you
<inetpro> Kilos: at home
<inetpro> sitting in my chair
<Kilos> move your map till it shows you then give me the link
<Kilos> maybe it works
<Kilos> no man
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> you want my emaill addy again?
<Kilos> does the pink show around you?
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> wow lucky man
<Kilos> now you can really burn data
<Kilos> oh ya what did you break at work the other day
<magespawn> Who Kilos?
<Kilos> the pro
<Kilos> yesterday or day before , i forget
<inetpro> Kilos: I broke something?
<Kilos> they all dropped of irc
<Kilos> ya man how often do you disappear from here
<inetpro> hmm... that was probably just some disconnect between us and freenode
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel met my volk
<inetpro> nothing major that I noticed on our network
<Kilos> and you and your libreoffice writer are breaking my head
<inetpro> why>
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> with things like leave the formatting for later
<Kilos> im sukkeling to make a cover page
<Kilos> the docs are too massive to read in a foreign language
<inetpro> why even read the docs?
<Kilos> acover is a cover not a style or some funny thing
<Kilos> well its the first time ive ever used any office stuff
<inetpro> Kilos: you should learn like the kids
<Kilos> how?
<inetpro> they don't need manuals
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> they just click a button to see what happens
<Kilos> eish ive had too many messups trying things
<inetpro> so take a button/icon at a time and run through all of them 
<Kilos> and i dont remember what i did so do the same messup the next day
<Kilos> no man them buttons dont tell you this is how you make large text for a headline or whatever its calleed
<inetpro> create a new test document and start playing around
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> well there are buttons, dropdowns, widgets, etc
<inetpro> then there are menu items as well
<Kilos> there is a garage full of unknown stuffs
<inetpro> nee man
<Kilos> all in modern language
<inetpro> tell me which one sounds greek to you
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> styles for one
<inetpro> take anyone and look it up in the dictionary
<Kilos> masterpage for another
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> you are trying to make things complicated for nothing
<Kilos> all i want now is big writing for a heading on the cover
<Kilos> i dragged a pic to it
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> and the writer can only open once at a time
<Kilos> i cant read the docs and practise my way through
<Kilos> maybe this is why books are so expensive
<Kilos> tons of hard work
<inetpro> Kilos: have you not seen the little dropdown that has a number in it?
<inetpro> when you hover your mouse over it it should say "Font Size"
<inetpro> right next to another dropdown that says "Font Name"
<inetpro> and to the right of it there's a liitle big B for Bold
<Kilos> ya i see font size
<Kilos> but i only want 3 words large not everything
<inetpro> so go highlight a stukkie text and change the font size
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> yoo hoo slim seun baie dankie
<Kilos> im gonna have to put you by the acknowledgements
<inetpro> break down the wall in front of you man
<inetpro> you remind me of the days when we introduced computers to the old tannies at the office many years ago
<Kilos> being suck a small booklet it doesnt need an index hey?
<Kilos> im worse than them man
<inetpro> some of them had this massive wall in front of them, too scared to even touch the keyboard
<Kilos> im like apple mac im a hardware guy
<inetpro> Kilos: nee man, that is very unlike you 
<Kilos> sjoe ive been battling for weeks now
 * inetpro has huge respect for Kilos's persistent nature 
<Kilos> feels like months
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> Keep at it Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i try make a gray page but forget to highlight the whole area so it makes a small gray strip across. so i try make the whole area same colour and they gray becomes bron except for that gray strip
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> Well now you know how to create a brown page with a grey strip at the top.
<Kilos> hahaha 
<Kilos> close writer and reopen and its gray
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> Kilos: just remember to learn like the kids!
<inetpro> Kilos: and then...
<inetpro> there's always LibreOffice Draw
<Kilos> ai! shup
<Kilos> first and last book
<inetpro> click File | New | Drawing
<inetpro> and once you have saved a nice drawing you can Insert Picture from file
<Kilos> maybe i must put a big hammer on the cover
<Kilos> i cant draw man
<inetpro> ai! You coming with that wall again?
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> im not 40 something
<Kilos> im 60 something
<magespawn> This from the guy who came here only few years ago
<Kilos> too late to learn to draw as well
<Kilos> this book is gonna cost a fortune
<inetpro> Kilos: "Nobody cares about what you can't do." Greg Hickman 
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Inetpro now thats a truth
<inetpro> Kilos: s/can't/choose not to/g
<Kilos> huh
<magespawn> And another, inetpro, you full of them tonight
<inetpro> magespawn: that comes from "Yes You Can: How to Stop Saying You Can’t Do Something" http://www.prolificliving.com/blog/2012/10/08/yes-you-can/
 * superfly is not a fan of self-help literature
<inetpro> superfly: sure thing, I just don't like the word can't
<superfly> inetpro: there are certain situations where it is necesary. Also, knowing your limitations is not a bad thing.
<inetpro> it really is a powerful word that blocks your mind if you use it too often
<inetpro> superfly: what you say is true
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> Kilos: are you using LibreOffice Writer?
<Kilos> yessir
<superfly> are you using the styles? (F11, I think, brings up the window)
<Kilos> i need to read up again what the styles do
<Kilos> i did it plain
<Kilos> default i think its called
<superfly> Kilos: you can make more, and you can apply different styles to different elements... like use the headings for headings :-)
<superfly> it makes managing the style of your document MUCH easier
<Kilos> i need to find a way to read the docs and keep writer open separately
<inetpro> Kilos: Alt+Tab
<Kilos> oh will that swop them
<Kilos> then that can help
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> yw
<Kilos> i was hoping acroread could read it but no go
<inetpro> Kilos: File | Export as PDF...
<Kilos> export to where
<Kilos> see these funny words
<Kilos> export is landuit
<inetpro> Kilos: Portable Document Format (PDF) is a file format used to represent documents in a manner independent of application software, hardware, and operating system
<Kilos> oh ya writer can do the pdf thing
<Kilos> maybe thats the way i gotta put it online
<inetpro> nou praat ons
<Kilos> but then i still gotta get me a site to sell it on
<inetpro> Kilos: that's where you need to learn the skills of a Bill Gates
<Kilos> office is quite lekker actually. if one wrote often and got used to it then it would be easier
<Kilos> marketing?
<magespawn> Lots of ways to do thise Kilos
<magespawn> this
<Kilos> tell me
<inetpro> Kilos: he was able to convince millions to pay for ones and zeros
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> You can blog it, tweet it, G+ it
<superfly> inetpro: for really bad ones and zeroes too
<Kilos> oh ya
<Private_User> Evening People, I see the ballies are awake ...hehe
<Private_User> :D
<Kilos> hehe hiya Private_User 
<magespawn> Well the ones and zeros aren't that bad, it is just they way they are put together
<Private_User> good Kilios, just waiting as usual for after 00:00. Gonna do all the updates for my install
<inetpro> magespawn: but how does he convince people to hand him a few $$$?
<Kilos> Private_User, when you type someones nick in type the first 3 letter any case and hit tab
<Kilos> tab completes the nick for you
<magespawn> By selling the same ones and zeros more than once, and getting  people to believe they need it.
<Private_User> Kilos, thanks did not know that
<superfly> mostly by convincing computer hardware manufacturers to bundle Windows, and ONLY Windows
<Kilos> yw
<Private_User> ah sorry dude, just realised I mis-spelt your nick earlier
<Kilos> inetpro, see our new ubuntero
<inetpro> Private_User: welcome at #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> better than me he got ubuntu going with 512m ram
<superfly> magespawn: if you asked people, "Did  you buy Windows?" there answer will be "no."
<Private_User> thank you inetpro
<Kilos> i couldnt do it with less than 640m
<superfly> magespawn: not because they have an illegal copy, but because it came with their computer
<Kilos> magespawn, you must read that book
<magespawn> Indeed, by presenting it 'as is'.
<Kilos> quite funny
<Kilos> http://www.cryptonomicon.com/command.zip
<magespawn> Your book Kilos?
<Kilos> no man
 * inetpro busy reading that ^^
<Kilos> ami fsck -f works to a win drive if you have that ntfsprogs installed
<Kilos> but not without ntfsprogs
<Kilos> whew maybe i should get the new kubuntu with my night surfer data
<magespawn> I am off to bed all, good night
<Kilos> sleep tight magespawn 
<Kilos> whats a final beta release
<Kilos> i see that for kubuntu 13.10
<Kilos> isnt beta like second stage
<Kilos> and final the release stage
<inetpro> Kilos: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> would you suggest the bit torrent download
<Kilos> i could maybe wget it that way
<superfly> Kilos: no, bittorrent is a protocol, like http
<superfly> you need a bittorrent client
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i did bittorrent something a while back but think i reinstalled since then ty superfly 
<Kilos> how long will 13.10 be supported
<superfly> the usual, 2 years?
<Kilos> oh great i thought they dropped it to 6 months
<Kilos> aw inetpro i cant wget that link
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos>     [  <=>                                  ] 15 570      53,3K/s   in 0,3s    
<Kilos> 2013-11-03 00:06:04 (53,3 KB/s) - `download' saved [15570]
<Kilos> thats all. something wrong there
<Kilos> thats all thats there even with wget -c
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> im bang to use opera
<Kilos> in case it drops and i got no download manager
<Kilos> and im falling off the chair already
<inetpro> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/13.10/release/kubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Kilos> thats wgettable hey?
<Kilos> ty 
<inetpro> yep
<inetpro> or the 64bit version
<inetpro> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/13.10/release/kubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Kilos> no man no 64bit stuff here
<inetpro> BTW, an updated version of that command line story is available at: http://garote.bdmonkeys.net/commandline/index.html
<Kilos> its running
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro>  The Command Line in 2004 
<Kilos> save it
<Kilos> its all before ubuntu
<inetpro> true
<Kilos> i wonder how he feels now
<inetpro> he switched to OS X
<Kilos> thats mac?
<inetpro> at least at the time when he was asked n 2004
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> he sounds like Symmetria 
<inetpro> anyway, me needs some sleep
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> he loves his mac and all his screens show windows
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> whew the isos are getting bigger. 1g already
<Kilos> Private_User, you winning
<Private_User> yep started the update
<Private_User> it seems to be busy
<Kilos> ive got a 1g download just started
<Kilos> eina
<Kilos> gonna be short of sleep tonight
<Private_User> yeah I have been short of sleep since I started trying to get these ubuntu to work
<Private_User> but at least I now have it working
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you will see after upgrading it runs better
<Kilos> just remember if you want to install things first look in synaptic if it is in the repos. ive been warned not to just install stuff off the net
<Private_User> ok looks like updates have completed
<Kilos> how many meg?
<Private_User> I will now do the above check for the software in repos
<Kilos> you have synaptic hey?
<Kilos> if not sudo aptitude install synaptic
<Private_User> yes it is installed
<Private_User> I also see the Ubuntu software centre
<Kilos> good then if you want to check for something there is a small search window top right
<Kilos> type in there and it will show everything related
<Kilos> that software centre is slow
<Kilos> synaptic is more efficient
<Kilos> but not as pretty
<Private_User> ok and its looking easier to read
<Kilos> in update manager if you go to settings you can turn off updates and only do them late at night to save data
<Private_User> saw that it was first thing I did especially with my experience with windows
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> our upgrades dont kill the pc
<Kilos> and they are free
<Kilos> no pay $49
<Kilos> and normally with upgrades things get better
<Kilos> right i got 13.10
<Kilos> night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-03
<sally10> is this a South African channel?
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi sally10 welcome to ubuntu-za
<sally10> hi Kilos
<Kilos> are you here for ubuntu help or have you come to help us?
<sally10> is this about the linux flavor, or the real Ubuntu?
<Kilos> the linux flavour
<sally10> oh
<sally10> I was looking for South African channels
<sally10> are there any? like social channels?
<Kilos> hang around, someone will let you know.
<sally10> ok, sure
<Kilos> i see you know irc so thats good
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos 
<kbmonkey> morning Kilos - I see your appeal
<Kilos> ah thats good
<Kilos> morning kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> yes
<Kilos> hope it gets some results
<kbmonkey> holds thumbs and tails
<Kilos> hahaha
<kbmonkey> I wish I had some breakfast today. I feel hungry!
<Kilos> installing kubuntu 13.10 on other pc
<kbmonkey> nice
<kbmonkey> Im playing with Milkytracker
<Kilos> aw aint you got pronutro?
<kbmonkey> no man that is babys food
<Kilos> it is the healthiest cereal out there
<kbmonkey> ;)
<Kilos> can be fed to anything even goldfish
<kbmonkey> I got roasted and rolled oats muesli thing
<Kilos> so pretend you a baby at times and get some
<kbmonkey> I like that plan as long as I dont have to wear diapers
<Kilos> rofl
<kbmonkey> rofl
<Kilos> seriously healthy food that you can live on it
<Kilos> and its very lekker, 
<kbmonkey> I just pulling my leg. I like pronuto I just don't have any today. needs shopping trip.
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> fridge is empty!
<Kilos> hey we gotta think about trying to promote this channel more
<kbmonkey> I been very bad with it lately ha ha
<Kilos> or make the existing adds or so more obvious
<Kilos> shopping is a pain
<Kilos> there are lotsa peeps using ubuntu that dont know we exist
<kbmonkey> its all about numbers. most people wont bother as they on all the other IM and chats like fb or whatnot.
<kbmonkey> so they are not curious enough to try something new
<Kilos> no man some dont know we have a help channel
<kbmonkey> I used 'buntu for maybe 2 years before I joined irc
<Kilos> found a ballie on #libreoffice looking for help with a crashing unity
<kbmonkey> maybe 1.5 years
<kbmonkey> eish
<kbmonkey> I get tired hearing somuch of crashing unity. it is very sad :(
<Kilos> on our west coast
<Kilos> no man they dont all know about update/upgrade and using ppas
<Kilos> like he ppaed the latest libreoffice then unity kept hanging
<Kilos> and that channel dont answer help much
<Kilos> sjoe 13.04 is faster
<Kilos> installed on old p4 in 15 mins about
<Kilos> slow to reboot though
<kbmonkey> remember Gnome is a mature project. It was born in 1997. It was a hasty move to push unity to the main stream so you get these problems now and then.
<kbmonkey> wow that is quick Kilos !
<Kilos> and no need to turn off desktop effects even with scrapped graphics card
<Kilos> this is kde 
<Kilos> 12.04 took 30 mins to install there
<Kilos> just a bit blue the background. too close to win for me
<Kilos> when you going to ubuntu kbmonkey ?
<kbmonkey> the last one I used was 10.10 (I think)
<kbmonkey> or 11.04
<Kilos> oh if you know of irc social channels in za tell sally
<kbmonkey> I am not sure I am going back to Ubuntu Kilos - Once Unity came in I decided to adventure into new territory
<Kilos> this 13.04 kde looks good
<kbmonkey> that kde plasma
<Kilos> i also have a prob with unity later than 12.04 but the kde has got better imo
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> will do update/upgrade if i can stay awake tonight
<Kilos> kde has got more tools for your kinda clever peeps i think
<kbmonkey> I tell my pc to turn off in x hours at night. it is useful.
<kbmonkey> kde has a lot of 'widgets' and 'applets' and things
<kbmonkey> not an applet man myself. 
<kbmonkey> I like the simple things in life ;)
<kbmonkey> irc social channels? can you explain a bit more please?
<Kilos> i dunno i suppose she meant where peeps get together and just chat
<Kilos> we must try get her to use ubuntu
<kbmonkey> chat here :D
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> there are 100's of channels here for various projects. freenode is for project discussion.
<Kilos> this new kde is really good
<kbmonkey> other irc servers exist - enter at your own risk
<Kilos> im sorry now i didnt use that data to upgrade my 12.04 kde
<Kilos> she seems to know irc because i see she is masked
<Kilos> oh not anymore
<Kilos> maybe im mistook
<Kilos> hey kbmonkey you must study man
<Kilos> there linux engineer jobs going there in durbs
<kbmonkey> like the first time I see a linux job position in years
<kbmonkey> this job thing is really a waste of one's life
<kbmonkey> at least the current job is
<Kilos> ya but difficult to start on your own until everyone knows about you
<kbmonkey> what if you have a condition where you dont want everyone to know about you Kilos ?
<kbmonkey> then is it impossibly difficult?
<Kilos> yeah but thats where the work comes from
<Kilos> hard to start off on your own
<Kilos> no income for a long time
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> and everyone else
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<Kilos> hi charl the new kubuntu is lekker hey
<charl_> exactly, it's really smooth and fast !
<Kilos> yeah installed in 15 mins on my slower pc
<Kilos> now i want it here but will need to wait for 11pm to do update/upgrade
<charl_> i am pretty happy right here with i3 on my laptop because i like to use keyboard navigation (using the touchpad sucks)
<charl_> at work i'm using gnome3 on debian7 atm which is also good enough
<charl_> but i still think kde4 is all-round the best desktop there is at the moment
<Kilos> i will see after an upgrade so i can see how everything works
<magespawn> Howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn howsit
<magespawn> Good and you?
<Kilos> good ty, 13.04 kde is great
<Kilos> will geive more feedback tomorrow
<Kilos> very fast
<magespawn> Cool beans, i saw the request for hard drives, i only have very old ones
<Kilos> i have everything from 40g's that need parts
<Kilos> but just keep eyes open everywhere. dont let others throw away drives please
<magespawn> Will do, allm
<Kilos> and seagate 500g seem to have had a bad spell . have 2 here
<magespawn> All the old ones are really small
<Kilos> one with card messed up and other with reader bust
<Kilos> ah ok np
<Kilos> ill keep hoping
<Kilos> hows things there lad
<magespawn> Hah, bonamanzi.co.za just got cracked
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> no security
<Kilos> mind you launchpad also got cracked a while back
<magespawn> Not sure but will have to sort it out, it did have joomla asma cms
<Kilos> thats to help you to get them to go all linux
<magespawn> S/asma/ as a
<Kilos> im sure there are linux crackers out there as well though
<Kilos> cant all be good peeps that get IT training
<magespawn> Just not as many, i think is was just a bored kid or something like that
<magespawn> S/is/it
<Kilos> ya acting clever
<Kilos> is it sposed to be capital S/
<Kilos> i always use small one
<Kilos> hate using caps
<magespawn> No small is right, this program i am using makes the first one a capital automatically
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> like cell fones
<magespawn> I am taking the kids down to the river , chat later
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> too much stress here. need to replace my 12.04 kde with 13.10
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> no bunch
<Kilos> haha got a 80g samsung that only shows as 38g with disk utility
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn wb
<Kilos> you having a good break
<Kilos> ?
<nlsthzn> alo, thanks 
<nlsthzn> always :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> wbb
<magespawn> evening all
<kbmonkey> hello magespawn 
<kbmonkey> how goes it? can you also hear fireworks this entire weekend?
<magespawn> hey kbmonkey 
<magespawn> not here in hluhluwe, not many Hindu people here
<magespawn> i have a general sort of question: if i have root accessto your bare metal server how do you get me off?
<kbmonkey> oh yes, I though it was for guy falkes or some other.
<magespawn> Diwali I think
<kbmonkey> if you have root's password to my server, I can block your IP from ssh'ing in - best protection is to change the password though
<magespawn> okay assume that if i had root access i will have locked you out
<kbmonkey> if it is via ssh you should not use passwords anyway - use gpg keys for authentication and disable remote password logins
<kbmonkey> oh, I see..
<kbmonkey> If you locked me out? that is pretty serious - reboot the server in recovery mode and reset root password from there (single user mode)
<kbmonkey> you need physical access to do that
<magespawn> which yuo could only really do if you had physical access to the machine?
<kbmonkey> recovery mode boots to a root console, thenyou can "passwd root"
<magespawn> right just wanted some conformation of what i suspected, lots of politics at work
<kbmonkey> correct. without physical access and no way to log in, you cannot recover the root account.
<kbmonkey> hmm, it sounds harsh.
<magespawn> right back just had to change connection
<kbmonkey> roger
<kbmonkey> so magespawn are you the one locked out, or was it a question to see if somebody else could get back in?
 * kbmonkey puts the monocale on
<magespawn> no i am not the one locked out
<magespawn> the works joomla website was cracked today, and the 'other' it person claims it was done by a script on the server with root access
<kbmonkey> man, that is some claim, and how did it get on there in the first place. 
<magespawn> quote 'this is a script that some one have run in the server with root access that affects every one on that server
<magespawn> '
<magespawn> exactly you would need some sort of access alrready that you could somehow elevate to root
<kbmonkey> indeed.
<magespawn> it was a joomla cms, on apache, presumable on some sort of linux os
<magespawn> I think they host themselves, though how and where I have no idea
<magespawn> I feel a little like a mushroom sometimes, lol
<kbmonkey> A goomba mushroom?
<kbmonkey> those guys in Mario Bros 
<magespawn> if they are kept in the dark and fed on manure
<kbmonkey> they love that though, so it may not be your calling if that is the case :p
<magespawn> how do you do your job if that is the case then?
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> exit
<Kilos> guten abend mein herren
<Kilos> abent
<Kilos> daai ding
<Kilos> herren is more than one her hey?
<Kilos> hey kbmonkey 
<Kilos> you okes all in suspended animation
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos - magespawn was just in. said brb
<Kilos> such weird things happen here
<Kilos> 13.04 kde installed like a bomb on old single core pc but here it sukkels and hangs
<kbmonkey> good night Kilos I am off
<Kilos> almost like the old one bust the boot stick
<Kilos> night kbmonkey sleep tight
<kbmonkey> feeling hot and dizzy
<Kilos> oh no
<kbmonkey> going to step away from the screen
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> rest well work tomorrow
<kbmonkey> yup. gonna make more tea.
<Kilos> hope you get better
<kbmonkey> hope magespawn comes back.
<Kilos> whew you worry me
<Kilos> not enough pronutro
<superfly> kbmonkey: I don't use the "widgets and applets and things" in KDE
<Kilos> lol hes just looking for excuses not to use ubuntu superfly good evening
<Kilos> all good there with you and family?
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> did not see you lurking there
<Kilos> hehe i was away earlier
<magespawn> ah right
<Kilos> monkey sick
<Kilos> hot and dizzy
<magespawn> ahh, nice to have a bit of a chat though
<magespawn> needs a doctor then
<Kilos> he opened the window and influenza
<Kilos> he isnt a well guy
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> you ready for another week of it
<magespawn> indeed, altough i was at work briefly today
<Kilos> ah with the hacking prob
<magespawn> no strangely enough not, those computers are nowhere near the property, this was a failed network cable
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> how do cables fail
<Kilos> what do they make then out of
<magespawn> this was an ethernet cable, might be at one or other of the ends, or from electricity or such
<magespawn> copper and plastic
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> it can happen
<Kilos> without movement?
<magespawn> yup but there are also some seriously funny ways of putting in cable
<Kilos> ai!. ok then lad have a good evening
<Kilos> last night was too late for me
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> all sorts of way for a cable to fail
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<Kilos> ya man but not normally if the dont move or get rust and stuff
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> tarnish oxidization etc
<Kilos> sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-27
<Kilos> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed havent you gone to bed yet?
<tumbleweed> Kilos: might do so soon
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> have a good sleep and a good day
<tumbleweed> thanks :) enjoy your day, too
<Kilos> ty
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<bduk> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<bduk> Genoeg gereen Kilos 
<Kilos> nee man net 10mm
<bduk> Darem 150 by ons maar die meter wys net 50
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> more inetpro 
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<bushtech> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> morning superfly hows the family?
<superfly> hi Kilos, all good.
<Kilos> nice
<superfly> hi ThatGraemeGuy, finally got to work?
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning, yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> hour and a half to travel 7km, happy monday :)
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> what broke
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.tygerburger.co.za/200182/news-details/n1-into-cape-town-closed-due-to-accident
<Kilos> eish
<ThatGraemeGuy> eish indeed
<TinuvaMac> would be awesome to have a freenode server in africa
<Kilos> speak to the hetzner peeps, their servers are lekker fast
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> important meet tomorrow night hey
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> yes i saw the mails. was it added to the agenda?
<Kilos> thanks man i couldnt get to do that
<Kilos> oh no if you can will you please. i keep getting lost there
<Kilos> when i login i go to me not the agenda page
<magespawn> i will if i get a chance, i am trying to sort a hacked website
<magespawn> anybody have any idea how they are redirecting canefields.co.za to http://ansainmobiliaria.com/wp/wp-content/plugins/Paypal-Account/ ?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ill go have another go with the agenda, but things changed from last time. and when i go to G+ i dont see circles anymore
<Kilos> sort your site lad. lemme see
<Squirm> magespawn: I think it's in the index.html of canefields
<magespawn> cool thanks Squirm, will check there
<Squirm> or their index.php
<Squirm> because when I ping canefields.co.za, I get a reply from the company they use as their nameservers(must be their hosting providers too), found that on co.za
<Squirm> so you're getting to the correct site, then being directed after that
<magespawn> i thought as much Squirm, just could not see how it was happeningn
<Squirm> a redirect is as simple as: header("Location: " . http://blah.blah);
<Squirm> in php
<Squirm> I even tried to download that file, but even wget gets redirected
<Squirm> so I can't see the infected file either
<TinuvaMac> could also be .htaccess if the hacker somehow got access to write that file
<Squirm> magespawn: what is the IP address of the server it's hosted on?
<magespawn> let me check
<magespawn> 198.38.82.161
<Squirm> the one it's meant to be hosted on
<Squirm> maybe look in cpanel?
<magespawn> Squirm, i can't find anything there
<Squirm> Connecting to canefields.co.za (canefields.co.za)|198.38.82.161|:80... connected.
<Squirm> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Moved Temporarily
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> so it looks like that's how they're doing it
<Squirm> magespawn: it could very well be in the .htaccess ?
<magespawn> okay
<magespawn> .htaccess in the public_html folder?
<Squirm> it'll be in the root of the website
<Squirm> so probably that one
<Squirm> unless something has happend on the hosts side
<Squirm> look for the code 302
<magespawn> http://pastebin.com/E8CP0Anb this is the .htaccess file
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> I have a feeling you're going to have to create a ticket with your host. Tell them is seems your website is being redirected through the status code 302
<Squirm> maybe they can have a look
<magespawn> thanks Squirm
<Squirm> yeah... I'm not sure where they're hiding that
<Squirm> or what else could be wrong
<Kilos> Squirm, you got some time?
<Kilos> i go to agenda then login and end up in ubuntu wiki
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/1sKcgnI 
<Squirm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20141028
<Kilos> lemme look
<Squirm> why do you have to login?
<Kilos> to add an item to the agenda
<Squirm> one logged in, try go to that link again?
<Kilos> there used to be an add button on the thing to add
<Kilos> i dont see it anymore
<Squirm> just creating an account quick
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> weenie broke it
<Squirm> it's hanging on the login screen :/
<Kilos> it takes long to login
<Kilos> 5 mins last time
<Kilos> i thought ubuntuone was given up but i see its there when you login and thats what takes the time
<Squirm> I think nuvolari_ has made it unchangable
<Squirm> top left, it says Immutable Page
<Kilos> oh ya nuvolari_  hmm...
<Squirm> Immutable being unchangable
<Kilos> nuvolari_, ping
<Squirm> I'll drop him a message
<Kilos> please do and remind him he is chairing tomorrow night
<Squirm> yep
<TinuvaMac> magespawn: you should look at your index.php again, i think it is in there, because: http://pastebin.com/HGixejRf
<Squirm> lunch time
<TinuvaMac> or any of the files included by index.php
<Squirm> TinuvaMac: I checked. but look at the status code, 302 Temporarily Moved. that's usually something you put in a .htaccess or maybe even in the httpd config
<Squirm> lunch time :)
<TinuvaMac> squirm, even php header('Location: http://somesite') will cause a code 302 redirect
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> ok
<TinuvaMac> for example: header('Location: http://somesite.com/',true,302); 
<TinuvaMac> http://uk3.php.net/manual/en/function.header.php
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> I see
<TinuvaMac> so I am 100% sure, there is a line like that either in index.php or any of the files included by index.php
<Squirm> Kilos: once logged in, go back to the meeting page
<Squirm> top left is the edit button
<Squirm> you have to be logged in though
<TinuvaMac> ok so check this http://pastebin.com/RWyEWGA5
<TinuvaMac> when i query another url on that same domain, the 302 code doesnt pop up
<TinuvaMac> good idea to also go on lunch now
<Kilos> ai! i dunno what to add in the edit page, used to be a add item button
<Kilos> ok its added. hope it didnt need anything in from of it
<magespawn> Still searching no luck so far
<TinuvaMac> download a copy of the website, and do a grep through the files for files with the "header" word in it
<magespawn> good idea
<Squirm> I think they use Redirect in javascript too
<TinuvaMac> yeah manually searching is going to be a hit and miss scenario you want to avoid
<TinuvaMac> its all about doing it as fast as possible
<magespawn> i have used this site http://aw-snap.info/ which helped a bit but did not list the file just the line
<magespawn> i got this back http://is.gd/ZUqDxY
<Kilos> Squirm, ty for the help earlier
<inetpro> good afternoon
<inetpro> magespawn: have you checked your nginx configs?
<magespawn> no do not know how
<magespawn> sorry got a bit lost there
<magespawn> inetpro, no, how do i do that/
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> how do you manage your server?
<magespawn> through cPanel
<inetpro> eish! Don't you have a nginx option?
<inetpro> or web server configs
<inetpro> sorry, I don't do cpanel stuffs
<magespawn> not that i can see let me look under the whm login, it is shared hosting
<magespawn> okay found nginx admin under the whm
<magespawn> and get the error message that i do not have the proper permissions to edit 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<inetpro> magespawn: make the call to the guy with permissions
<magespawn> good call inetpro 
<Kilos> fixed magespawn ?
<inetpro> magespawn: who owns the server?
<magespawn> i have started with the support dept
<magespawn> mochahost
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> gotta go again, need to get myself down to Empangeni
<Kilos> go safe
<magespawn> chat later
<Squirm> home time
<Squirm> what a day...
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> whew i get lotsa stuff in my circles
<Kilos> and it eats data grrr
<charl> good evening
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you doing
<Kilos> im ok ty and you?
<Kilos> tell me
<Kilos> i spose this is a stupid question
<charl> i'm better
<Kilos> is there a different bell.ogg file for 64bit 
<charl> no it's a .ogg so it's a sound file
<Kilos> what you mean you better?
<charl> it isn't a binary executable so it doesn't need 54bit
<charl> *64bit
<charl> i had a cold for a couple of days
<charl> still recovering
<Kilos> no man what i mean is , i had to bring my old bell.ogg here from old 10.10 files
<Kilos> so it doesnt change, maybe its hexchat that dont like using it
<Kilos> im sure it was crystal clear on konversation
<charl> ah
<charl> yeah sounds like it's related to hexchat
<Kilos> kinda muffled on hexchat
<Kilos> ill try konversation again to check
<charl> ok
<Kilos> lemme close here or im gonna hear it twice
<Kilos> yeah its clearer on konversation
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> we got better speed since our local repo was pointed to kenya
<kbmonkey> hello
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> ohi kbmonkey  wb
<kbmonkey> how gaan it Kilos 
<Kilos> goed dankie en self kbmonkey  
<kbmonkey> lekker soos n cracker
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> keke
<kbmonkey> voel lekker moeg vanaand
<superfly> hi Kilos\
<Kilos> we gotta have a serious chat about this re evalution thing tomorrow
<Kilos> hi my fly
<kbmonkey> hi the fly!
<Kilos> i hope maia kan get online tomorrow night, she couldnt connect last time
<kbmonkey> :)
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos ty
<Kilos> did you fix that server magespawn  ?
<magespawn> not yet i had some other things to do, going to be working on it now
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> have you got permissions at least
<Kilos> hi inetpro  meeting tomorrow night hey
<Kilos> you have to chair
<inetpro> uh, may unfortunately not be here
<magespawn> not the nginx permissions
<kbmonkey> I have my reminder set, I should be here in time too
<Kilos> inetpro  ok ill get nuvolari_  to chair if you can just attend
<Kilos> hgehe
<Kilos> hehe too
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> magespawn  how are you supposed to fix it without admin permissions
<magespawn> that is just for the configuration of the server itself, if that is the problem the hosting company has to sort it out
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> i need to make sure that it is not something in my files
<Kilos> ok good luck then
<magespawn> just busy downloading the site now so that i can use local search to find the offending line
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> something like this header('Location: http://ansainmobiliaria.com/wp/wp-content/plugins/Paypal-Account/');
<Kilos> why does it want me to login with paqypal account
<inetpro> magespawn: go rename your index.php and create a new one with just hello world
<inetpro> then we test and see whether it still gets redirected
<inetpro> magespawn: hello!!
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hy dink man
<Kilos> en konsentreer
<inetpro> he probably went sleepy
<inetpro> time for me to say good night
<Kilos> or for late supper or a shower while that site is downloading
<Kilos> me too. night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> hi inetpro 
<magespawn> was just catching a quick snooze
<inetpro> magespawn: ok, did you see what I said above? 
<charl> good evening inetpro, magespawn 
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-28
<magespawn> inetpro yes i did, i am going to try it now
<magespawn> okay so replaced index.php with hello.php, renamed it to index.php, and i do get just a hello, world. 
<magespawn> so the redirect should be in index.php or one of the files called by it
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> okay cool beans so that gives me a starting place
<magespawn> Maaz tell inetpro thanks for the help
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<Kilos> morning early birds
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ohi magespawn 
<inetpro> good mornings
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell inetpro thanks for the help" 32 minutes and 8 seconds ago
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<inetpro> magespawn: see http://blog.magpiebrain.com/2008/06/01/wordpress-site-hacked/
<tumbleweed> win 37
<tumbleweed>  /win even
<inetpro> haha... good mornings tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> morning
<tumbleweed> well, evening, here
<inetpro> you have that many windows?
<tumbleweed> yep
<inetpro> yikes!
<tumbleweed> some in the 20s are unused, though
<Kilos> sjoe
<tumbleweed> for conferences, etc,
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> (short term, but needs a keyboard shortcut)
<tumbleweed> hi Kilos
<magespawn> will do inetpro 
 * tumbleweed should move 37 up. It's really active, and deserves a good shortcut
<magespawn> hi tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> hi
<Kilos> what is win 37 atm?
<inetpro> tumbleweed: what are you using?
<tumbleweed> Kilos: a channel for a friend's house
<tumbleweed> that he pulled all his friends into
<tumbleweed> and it's now really lively
<Kilos> lol
<tumbleweed> inetpro: irssi
<inetpro> ah, thought so
<Kilos> well at least you still got us there so all good
<tumbleweed> this is win 6 :)
 * tumbleweed knows people with hundreds of IRC channels
<tumbleweed> I don't know how they do it
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> morning uncle Kilos , you are up early :)
<Kilos> are you you gonna make the meet tonight
<Kilos> and you tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> I have no idea
<Kilos> we gonna discuss the re evalution of the loco thing
<nlsthzn> seems I am off so I should make it 
<Kilos> what is the need to be re evaluated every couple of years
<nlsthzn> to ensure the loco is active and deserve the few perks they can get 
<Kilos> we been very slack last year or 2
<Kilos> everyone is busy
<Kilos> apart from dvds , what perks nlsthzn ?
<Kilos> you gonna have to say all this tonight again hehe
<nlsthzn> I am not really sure what all uncle Kilos >.<
<Kilos> Maaz, tell sommaun on freenode http://blog.magpiebrain.com/2008/06/01/wordpress-site-hacked/
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell sommaun on freenode
<Kilos> he also had a redirect prob hey inetpro ?
<Kilos> xmz something or other hehe
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> ty Kilos 
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<superfly> Ohi
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> hi superfly 
<Squirm> super tired today
<Kilos> again
<Kilos> what did you do last night till late
<Squirm> Kilos: I'm always tired
<Squirm> books, movies, company
<Kilos> sjoe
<somaunn> Hello Guys
<somaunn> Hi Kilos
<somaunn> I get this error http://slexy.org/view/s21QwwhTjG
<somaunn> someone to explain what is all about ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<ThatGraemeGuy> #fedora could probably explain that
<ThatGraemeGuy> or you could try the things it explicitly mentions in the "You could try....." lines
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy somm
<Kilos> somaunn, check this out
<Kilos> http://blog.magpiebrain.com/2008/06/01/wordpress-site-hacked/
<Kilos> might give you some idea why you get rerouted with the fox
<Kilos> lemme go see your new prob
<Kilos> did you try running rpm -Va --nofiles --nodigest
<Kilos> i have no idea what that does
<ThatGraemeGuy> pro tip when someone says "i have no idea what it does" you should probably not follow their advice
<Kilos> go back to ubuntu man
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i saw that at the end of his post
<Kilos> i dont give advice i have thought up
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-D
<Kilos> you well ThatGraemeGuy ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yup, all good
<ThatGraemeGuy> still without adsl, but what can you do
<Kilos> wow i thought they were sorting it on friday past
<Kilos> have you tried 8ta yet
<Kilos> telkom mobile
<ThatGraemeGuy> i thought so too
<ThatGraemeGuy> telkom R349 for 2GB, cell c R199
<Kilos> sjoe\
<ThatGraemeGuy> tough choice
<Kilos> i pay R149 for 2+1
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmmmmmm
<Kilos> in the promo deals
<ThatGraemeGuy> i was looking at the bundles listed on the fnb app
<theblazehebmobil> Hi
<Kilos> hi theblazehebmobil 
<Kilos> meeting tonight hey
<theblazehebmobil> Kilos:yeah, saw the mail
<theblazehebmobil> Still gotta get my kline lifted...
<Kilos> oh you still read them
<theblazehebmobil> Maybe just use a different IP on my pc today
<theblazehebmobil> Yeah
<Kilos> some others ignore mails. i wont mention peeps like the pro
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehebmobil> Heh
<Kilos> oh man lemme try help you
<theblazehebmobil> Nah, just gotta send them a mail
<Kilos> give me the info why they klined you and ill ask erry to sort it
<theblazehebmobil> But really lazy
<Kilos> what nick have the klined
<theblazehebmobil> Was running a tor exit node on my bouncer... Thought IRC would be fine, guess not
<theblazehebmobil> Theblazehen
<theblazehebmobil> Will just use a local client tonight
<theblazehebmobil> Got my exams starting next friday :(
<Kilos> study lots
<theblazehebmobil> Yeah :(
<Kilos> ok is that tor thing off now
<Kilos> thats encrypted stuff hey
<theblazehebmobil> Nah, not yet
<theblazehebmobil> Yeah, unless you run a exit node
<Kilos> just switch it off when you come online and we can ask freenode to sort you
<Kilos> they got a bit stiff with everything since being hacked
<theblazehebmobil> Kilos turned it off now
<theblazehebmobil> Yeah
<Kilos> can you join them with me so you can give the info they ask for
<Kilos> #freenode
<theblazehebmobil> Ill just send them a mail
<theblazehebmobil> Or ok, ill join
<theblazehenmobil> Kilos did i miss any messages?
<Kilos> nope
<theblazehenmobil> Ty
<Kilos> i dont know that redcell guy
<Kilos> dunno if he has power to change things or just a talker
<Kilos> thomas seems to be the one to answer
<theblazehenmobil> Kilos: yeah, got message to thomas
<Kilos> cool
<theblazehenmobil> Says hes looking into it
<Kilos> nice
<theblazehenmobil> Will probably go afk soon, signal sucks at school
<Kilos> ask him to inform me then 
<theblazehenmobil> Ok
<theblazehenmobil> Yeah, he will
<Kilos> cool 
<Kilos> wb theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Ty Kilos :D
<Kilos> now leave that tor thing off
<Kilos> np\
<theblazehenmobil> Kilos will just not allow irc on exit policy :)
<Kilos> at times that channel is too fast for me to keep up
<theblazehen> Yeah
<Kilos> but normally very helpful
<theblazehen> Yep
<Kilos> now study
<theblazehen> Kilos: OK :(
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> Heh. Still here!
<theblazehen> But not in class right now
<theblazehen> Hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> yo theblazehen :) how are you?
<theblazehen> Good,and you?
<nlsthzn> always good thank you 
<Kilos> haha nlsthzn i went to circles
<Kilos> nearly said sjoe sy gaan bars
<nlsthzn> ??
<Kilos> the photo with mommy and baby to be
<Kilos> cant be too long now
<nlsthzn> ah ok, you where on G+ ... lol
<nlsthzn> three months to go
<Kilos> whew she is gonna be massive
<nlsthzn> :) yup
<Kilos> dont babies double in size in the last 5 weeks
<Kilos> i forget the time period
<nlsthzn> hope not >.<
<Kilos> sjoe
<Squirm> theblazehen: what school do you go to?
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> oi
<Squirm> My boss is taking me out for dinner tonight
<Squirm> tomorrow is my last day here
<theblazehen> Squirm: southdowns college
<theblazehen> Oh damn, forgot about logs...
<Squirm> theblazehen: ah, that's quite a drive
<theblazehen> Squirm: from where?
<Squirm> KZN
<theblazehen> Ah yeah
<Squirm> friends of mine live in...
<Squirm> Midhurst
<theblazehen> Maaz tell magespawn http://www.reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport/comments/2ki5ob/over_engineering_a_rf_link_can_cause_problems_too/ might be interesting to read
<Maaz> theblazehen: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> hi theblazehen, Squirm, Kilos, nlsthzn 
<theblazehen> Hey charl 
<Squirm> 'lo
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Alrighty
<Kilos> hi charl 
<theblazehen> Yeah! Got it right!
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<Squirm> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<charl> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you charl
<charl> good good
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl, Squirm and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<nlsthzn> o/ charl 
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<somaunn> hi guys
<somaunn> i'm back
<Kilos> hsjoe
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yawn
<Kilos> hi gremble sakhi 
<Kilos> theblazehen, was it you that wanted to sell a lappy a while back, ian is looking for one 
<Kilos> hi amanica 
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<theblazehen> Kilos: don't think I mentioned it, and I doubt he would want it...
<theblazehen> Runs kinda OK with windows 8.1 though
<theblazehen> 1.6GHz CPU, 2 GB RAM, 1024x600 display
<theblazehen> 2 hours battery life looking at the desktop at minimum brightness
<Kilos> he needs an i5 to do his work i think
<Kilos> he uses win7 still i think
<theblazehen> Haha, this won't cut it by far.. Can't even play video at full speed in vlc
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> Kilos: when is meeting starting?
<Kilos> 20.30
<Kilos> what you doing?
<theblazehen> Ty
<Kilos> studying?
<theblazehen> Sitting at hairdresser :p
<Kilos> gonna rain if you are so please study
<Kilos> ai!
<theblazehen> Lol ok
<theblazehen> Might later
<Kilos> we need rain bad
<Kilos> do you do the circles thing
<theblazehen> Circles thing?
<Kilos> inetpro, are you gonna tell g+ about the meeting tonight
<Kilos> some g+ thing
<Kilos> it eats data
<theblazehen> Ah, no
<theblazehen> No webcam
<Kilos> i went to my circle and peeps have put videos and all kinds there
<theblazehen> Gtg
<Kilos> later
<nlsthzn> btw what time is the meeting?
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
 * nlsthzn hasn't slept in 27 hours
 * nlsthzn reads what has been said and sees the time mentioned >.<
<nlsthzn> 22:30 is going to make this a LONG nite for me
<Kilos> why 22.30 neelsie
<charl> waaaat
<charl> you kill yourself nlsthzn 
<Kilos> 20.30 to 21.30
<charl> i think it's his time Kilos 
<nlsthzn> +1
<Kilos> why havent you slept for so long?
<nlsthzn> had night shift last night and didn
<nlsthzn> didn't sleep today
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn> had to sit in front of the PC and click stuff
<nlsthzn> was fun :D
<nlsthzn> now not so much
<Kilos> when you work night shift you supposed to go home and sleep half the day man
<nlsthzn> will try next tome
<charl> ja but then your whole cycle is screwed
<nlsthzn> *time
<charl> now you go back to your old cycle and you're screwed again
<Kilos> what you been clicking thats fun
<charl> it's like jetlag
<nlsthzn> I normally sleep 3-4 hours just to help
<nlsthzn> since getting Gnome 3.14 up and running most things on the PC are fun to click :p
<nlsthzn> and also games
<nlsthzn> mostly games
<Kilos> ya permanent nights or days is better than chopping changing
<charl> when i got to the states after so many hours on planes and waiting in washington airport (a uber boring airport btw unless you want to eat) i just fell down on the bed and slept
<charl> in the hotel room
<charl> when you go west it's easy, then you can sleep but i found that every time i travel east i end up with massive jetlag
<nlsthzn> speaking of games... I will be back later closer to meeting time
<charl> you try sleeping but can't
<nlsthzn> bbl
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> well if its games keeping you up you only got yourself to blame
<nlsthzn> always only myself to blame :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<bushtech> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi SDCDev 
<charl> hi bushtech 
<theblazehen> Hi bushtech SDCDev 
<charl> wc SDCDev 
<theblazehen> ChanServ: 
<charl> wb i mean
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> -_-
<charl> wat you talking to ChanServ again
<charl> ChanServ is boring, he sucks
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<theblazehen> Lol
<theblazehen> 5s ping on WiFi...
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<charl> so when is this meeting my time, 20:30 is 19:30 for me
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<charl> ja have some pre-meeting coffee
<charl> it's better than pre-dinner mayonnaise
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<charl> Maaz: with rusks
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's in the cupboard charl help yourself
<charl> good, good
<Kilos> doop n ouma, doop n ouma
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi charl
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hello kilos
<magespawn> Kilos
<Kilos> im impressed
<Kilos> dont you have the tab complete function
<Kilos>  kil tab sorts caps and all
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> you go to pc?
<magespawn> no just went and got dinner
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yip good move, tummy first
<theblazehen> WiFi died :(
<magespawn> you were saying you were impressed, with what?
<Kilos> the hello in place of hey
<magespawn> right
<Kilos> we not ghetto peeps
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> im a pain hey? hehe
<Kilos> i go eat now
<Kilos> Maaz, watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<nlsthzn> :)
 * nlsthzn sucks at computer games 
<magespawn> on the pc now
<Symmetria> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B0gEkvDCYAApOjh.jpg
<Symmetria> !
 * Kilos hopes nuvolari_ can get online
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> thats funny Symmetria 
<theblazehen> Wifi still not working :(
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> theblazehen, i just found him an i5 with 8g ram for R2500
<Kilos> 17 inch screen
<theblazehen> Kilos: nice, new or 2nd hand?
<Kilos> 2nd hand
<theblazehen> Laptop right?
<Kilos> but its not too far for him to go see it first
<Kilos> ya
<theblazehen> Hmm, ok
<Kilos> better if you can go fetch and pay that way so you cant be scammed
<theblazehen> .aY
<Kilos> at times i find googling useful
<Kilos> other times i hate google
<Kilos> maybe ill get 14.04 xubuntu tonight if i can stay awake
<theblazehen> Kilos: sleep $seconds && wget $url ?
<kbmonkey> Evening Kilos, theblazehen and those who I do not see chatting o/
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<theblazehen> Hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> serious lurker bug going around
<Kilos> yay nuvolari_ says hell be here too
<kbmonkey> hells bells
<kbmonkey> sleep? trying to run something later again?
<Kilos> lol i like watching iso downloads
<Kilos> i wonder if 14.04 is 14.04.2 yet
<nuvolari> .
<nuvolari> *cough*
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos, theblazehen, kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> kbmonkey! nice to see you again :>
<theblazehen> Hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20141028
<kbmonkey> Hi nuvolari :)
<theblazehen> Thinking I might need to skip meeting :(
<nuvolari> blood! we need moar blood! young blood!
<Kilos> no theblazehen 
<nuvolari> to help with promoting Ubuntu
 * nuvolari turns violent on theblazehen
<theblazehen> Heh, me too... Went to doctor yesterday, blood pressure was 80/60
<nuvolari> don't you dare!
<theblazehen> Lol nuvolari 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> kinda low
<kbmonkey> was about to ask if that is high
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah.. Normal is 120/80
<kbmonkey> I know not how blood pressure works.
<kbmonkey> feeling okay theblazehen ?
<Kilos> theblazehen, eat lots of salt
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: OK enough for now
<theblazehen> Kilos: does sugar count?
<Kilos> on onion or tomato or anything else
<Kilos> salt
<theblazehen> Had some spare icing from a cake :D
<Kilos> dont you understand english
<Kilos> salt raises bp
<theblazehen> OK, salt it is then...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ek sukkel met my kinders man
<Kilos> like even a teaspoon ful and wash it down with water
<Kilos> and before meeting over bp will be up
<kbmonkey> salt water?
<nuvolari> o.O Game of thrones is vicious!
<Kilos> salt water not lekker to drink but we keep sea water here for the healing properties of sea water
<theblazehen> nuvolari: /me downloads
<Kilos> nuvolari, size
<nuvolari> waai size oom?
<Kilos> die game
<Kilos> en is dit n online ding?
<nuvolari> eh? oh, ek praat van die series :P
<Kilos> o
<Kilos> so whats blaze downloading
<nuvolari> dunno
<kbmonkey> I love it nuvolari 
<theblazehen> Kilos: game of thrones!
<nuvolari> theblazehen:what are you downloading?
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> oh ya i seen some of the series, its good
<nuvolari> oh
<theblazehen> nuvolari: !!
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I've played the RPG last Wednesday 
<nuvolari> well, my first RPG ever
<kbmonkey> There is an RPG?!
<nuvolari> so I have to catch up :P
<theblazehen> nuvolari: I hear it has lotsa nudity?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: yeah
<Kilos> even the dragon chick gets heavy at times
<nuvolari> theblazehen: you can't watch
<nuvolari> :P
<theblazehen> nuvolari: haha. I'm totally 18 and above..
<nuvolari> Kilos: she's so thin, can't get heavy
<Kilos> rofl
<theblazehen> In just over a month anyway..
<Kilos> sy nogal oulik ook
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<nuvolari> yep, have to roll my tongue back each time she appears
<nuvolari> except when she's chowing on a heart or something
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> nuvolari: ok, I should really watch that...
<nuvolari> theblazehen: yeah, be prepared, medieval morals might shock you
<kbmonkey> theblazehen, just try not read any spoilers before you do!
<Kilos> its a very drawn out series but good
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: yeah..
<kbmonkey> its not drawn out! you young whipper snappers just need to learn some patience! ;)
<Kilos> there were no medieval morals
<theblazehen> So my chemistry teacher wants me to give her the first few seasons of breaking bad...
<nuvolari> sounds dodgy
<theblazehen> nuvolari: haha, you ever watch it?
<nuvolari> yeah, first season I think
<nuvolari> long ago
<theblazehen> nuvolari: and you stopped watching ?!
<nuvolari> yeah
<theblazehen> How?
<nuvolari> ran out of movie files?
<nuvolari> wasn't interested enough to continue
<theblazehen> nuvolari: ahh, lol
<theblazehen> I watched first season in 1 sitting...
<theblazehen> And first 3 episodes of 2nd
<theblazehen> Like 5 pm to 2 am
<Kilos> sjoe
<kbmonkey> wow
<kbmonkey> I can watch 2 at most before the javascript calls me back
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, been learning my js :)
<theblazehen> I wish I could do useful work :(
<jeoffrey_of_bara> damn, limited characters
<theblazehen> I'm basically useless at doing anything
<jeoffrey_barathe> :'(
<kbmonkey> me too theblazehen I just pretend :)
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: ahh, haha :)
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: cool! 
<nuvolari> I've been taking a break from JS again :P
<nuvolari> we're moving from GWT to Vaadin
<nuvolari> which is a bit heavy for some of the stuff we do IMO
<nuvolari> but, I don't make the decisions
<nuvolari> right, so I don't se too much important stuff for tonight, besides the LoCo reapproval
<nuvolari> we need a cheatsheet
<gremble> Did I miss the meeting?
<nuvolari> not been going too well recently IMO
<nuvolari> but we have to live with it
<nuvolari> gremble: nope!
<nuvolari> a couple of minutes early!
<nuvolari> welcome :)
<gremble> schweet. Thanks nuvolari 
<nuvolari> starting in 13 minutes
<theblazehen> My data almost out:(
<nuvolari> theblazehen! don't browse, don't watch movies, don't breathe!
<nuvolari> ok, wait, you can breathe
<theblazehen> nuvolari: irc?
<nuvolari> irc?
<nuvolari> irc!
<theblazehen> I actually wonder if vodacom charges for the resends in TCP, or if they process the TCP on their side, and then handles the connection to phone separately
<nuvolari> 2 coffee || !(2 coffee)
<theblazehen> Hate to be charged for all my dropped packets
<theblazehen> >80% in some classes
<nuvolari> ow :-/
<nuvolari> ok, bbiab, making coffee
<theblazehen> Yeah :(
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<theblazehen> 8 minutes!
<charl> jaja
<charl> get a move on
<theblazehen> Only got 20 MB left of data...
<Kilos> dont browse
<theblazehen> Kilos: ya, maybe just reddit with app
<Kilos> 20m is a couple of days for irc
<theblazehen> Yeah, get 1 GB on Saturday :)
 * kbmonkey would love coffee but not after 8pm :(
<charl> heh
<charl> kbmonkey: keeps you awake until after 2 ? :P
<charl> yeah i used to drink coffee every evening but stopped with it as well
<theblazehen> ChanServ: I wish mine did :(
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for nuvolari and Kilos!
<theblazehen> And I should stop assuming that tab complete is correct...
<charl> lol
<kbmonkey> charl, yeah awake till 1 even without coffee o.O
<kbmonkey> but I stopped having at night and am better for it :)
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<nuvolari> thanks Maaz 
<nuvolari> o.O for real?
<nuvolari> I have the best sleep after a cuppa coffee
<nuvolari> :D
<nuvolari> Maaz: roll over
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<nuvolari> Maaz: sit
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> Maaz: blink
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<nuvolari> :-/
<nuvolari> stubborn bot
<magespawn> hi all
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: There isn't a pot on
<magespawn> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<magespawn> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you magespawn
<nuvolari> oh hi magespawn 
<theblazehen> Hi magespawn 
<theblazehen> You get the link?
<magespawn> the reddit rf link? yes thanks
<theblazehen> Yeah. Interesting?
<nlsthzn> still time to get a cup of coffee ?
<Kilos> hurry
<kbmonkey> yup
<charl> get it together people
<Kilos> lol
<charl> the clock does not stand still :P
<magespawn> theblazehen, yes, it does not always pay to use the power settings all the way up
<kbmonkey> no but it gets pretty darn close near the speed of light
<charl> lol
<charl> ja...
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting (October 2014)
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
 * nlsthzn will get coffee later then :)
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic welcoming and introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: welcoming and introduction
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<nuvolari> welcome everyone :)
<charl> Maaz: i am Charl van Niekerk
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Yessir
<nlsthzn> Maaz, I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for magespawn!
<gremble> Maaz: I am Jaco Stroebel
<Maaz> gremble: Sure
<magespawn> specifically when there is more work than time
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Done
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Alrighty
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> lol tomorrow hell say pong
<kbmonkey> Hello #ubuntu-za
<nuvolari> right, thank you everyone for making the effort to join us tonight
<nuvolari> we've been very quiet at meetings lately
<nuvolari> so we are trying to kick it up a notch
<nlsthzn> hi all :)
<nuvolari> also in light of the LoCo reapproval that we need to be more active IMO
<nuvolari> hi nlsthzn :)
<nuvolari> coffee. bbiass
<theblazehen> Maaz I am Jeandre Henderson
<Maaz> theblazehen: Done
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Sure
<gremble> Ok, so what is on the agenda for tonight?
<Kilos> aw where is maia?
<nuvolari> oh hi superfly :)
<nuvolari> welcome gremble 
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20141028
<nuvolari> gremble: ^^
<kbmonkey> Thanks nuvolari 
<superfly> hi nuvolari, I'm just going to lurk
<nuvolari> no problem superfly :)
<nuvolari> How is the baby fly doing? :D
<nlsthzn> nice to see you too superfly 
<nuvolari> she's so cute
<kbmonkey> just like a baby Tux?
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos , you let everyone know on all the social media channels about today?  I didn't check or didn
<nlsthzn> didn't get
<nuvolari> gremble: nice to meet you
<nuvolari> I haven't met you before, have i?
<Kilos> nope i didnt tweet or mail
<Kilos> my bad
 * nuvolari isn't a regular any more :'(
<gremble> We have met before nuvolari 
<gremble> :P
<nlsthzn> no worries uncle Kilos it is a team effort and we dropped the ball
 * nuvolari is a non-attentive irregular
<nuvolari> :P
 * nlsthzn wonders what that makes him
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> we all work too much and don't play enough on our pc's, is what :)
<nuvolari> whatever you feel like, I'm not calling anyone names
<nuvolari> yeah, truth be talked by kbmonkey 
<nlsthzn> cool, a case of call me what you want as long as you call me :p
<Kilos> but i answered maias mail so peeps that read lsit mails should know and make note
<kbmonkey> I saw the email Kilos 
<nuvolari> it flew past me, let me try to find it
 * tumbleweed waves
<nuvolari> wait, we're not on that topic yet
<Kilos> ohi tumbleweed 
<nuvolari> oh hi tumbleweed :)
<Kilos> long wave that
<theblazehen> Hi tumbleweed 
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review previous minutes
<nlsthzn> o/ tumbleweed 
<nuvolari> previous minutes: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-09-23-18-40-18.txt
<Kilos> welcome maiatoday 
 * nlsthzn wasn't in the last meeting that he can remember so has no idea how accurate it is 
<nuvolari> the only thing we do properly is reviewing previous minutes :P
<nlsthzn> o/ maiatoday 
<Kilos> lovely to see you here
<nuvolari> oh hi bytjie :)
<maiatoday> hi everyone, sorry I am late
<gremble> tsk tsk
 * nuvolari taps foot
<maiatoday> Maaz I am maia grotepass
<Maaz> maiatoday: Done
<theblazehen> Hi maiatoday 
<nuvolari> tsk tsk, we've been waiting just for you
<nuvolari> :P
<maiatoday> :P
<maiatoday> :D
<theblazehen> I'm out, will catch up with the logs later
<kbmonkey> 8D
<nuvolari> nooooo :-/
<nuvolari> y u drop us nao?
<Kilos> no theblazehen 
<theblazehen> nuvolari: ok, fine... I'll stay for a bit longer...
<nuvolari> \o/
<nlsthzn> pfft, real life always getting in the way
<Kilos> 40 mins more
<charl> y u no stay
<nuvolari> the power of deception
<charl> :D
<nuvolari> er, convincing
<nlsthzn> peer pressure ftw
<Kilos> you well maiatoday ?
<nuvolari> oh! the new ubuntu..
<Kilos> we miss you you know
<maiatoday> very
<maiatoday> thx Kilos
<nuvolari> see we mentioned it last meeting
<nuvolari> anyone been playing around?
<maiatoday> does anyone have the minutes of the previous meeting
<nuvolari> I haven't had a chance to catch up
<maiatoday> where are we with this one?
<kbmonkey> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-09-23-18-40-18.txt
 * nlsthzn was typing something about his unicorn but it didn't sound right :/
<nuvolari> maiatoday: review previous meeting is the current topic
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> lol nlsthzn 
<maiatoday> ok
 * nlsthzn is on Ubuntu Gnome 14.10 Gnome 3.14 installed
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: don't make it about you, then it wouldn't sound as dodgy
<nlsthzn> nuvolari, :D
<kbmonkey> oh my hat. on topic I have not yet got the new Ubuntu
<theblazehen> Ok, I stay until battery dies
<Kilos> turn gui off and read the text
<Kilos> or plug in a charger
<theblazehen> Kilos: GUI on phone?
<maiatoday> ok I am looking at the logs, I have nothing to add
<nuvolari> yeah, where's your braille reader?
<theblazehen> And charger at desk. /me in bed
<nlsthzn> in the words of Monty Python, get on with it :p
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: yeah!
<nuvolari> it should be nifty to learn braille. I could never figure out the 'code' as a kid
 * nlsthzn suspects maiatoday was the only one to actually read the logs of the previous meeting
<nuvolari> lies!
<maiatoday> ok so what is the next topic/
<nuvolari> I scanned nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Releases
<Maaz> Current Topic: Releases
<nuvolari> we're out of place :-/
 * nlsthzn is still on 14.10
<nlsthzn> even in this topic
<nuvolari> nlsthzn? still?
<kbmonkey> Also scanned through the mins, nothing to ad
<Kilos> see maiatoday when you let the kids run loose they mess things up
<nuvolari> :O
<nuvolari> thanks for that oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe sorry
 * nuvolari cries in the corner
<kbmonkey> hey hey boys don't cry
<nuvolari> Maybe I should try 14.10 to see if this lappy's NVidia cards are properly supported
 * maiatoday hands out fizzers to everyone who has been keeping irc alive
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: yeah, they don't. grown men with feelings do
<nuvolari> :p
<theblazehen> Am I supposed to be offended here too?
 * Kilos gonna wait till they have mir and systemd very stable
 * nlsthzn hasn't had a fizzer in years
<theblazehen> Ty maiatoday!
 * maiatoday hands out more fizzers to grown men with feelings
 * nuvolari sees the freenode admins walking off with the fizzers "(
<kbmonkey> yeeey!
 * maiatoday hands out insulin shots to those that need
<nuvolari> *:'(
<Kilos> hehe ty maiatoday 
<nlsthzn> \o/
<Kilos> move on nuvolari 
<Kilos> the lady is busy
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<nlsthzn> re-evaluation is an event
<nuvolari> maiatoday: the floor is your's
<maiatoday> ok I got an email saying it's time for re-evaluation
 * kbmonkey sits attentively
<maiatoday> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<maiatoday> so we have a bug open against ubuntu-za 
<maiatoday> we  have to prep a wiki entry and present at the meeting.
<maiatoday> So as team contact I have to pass this info on
<maiatoday> So here's the thing, since I haven't been active, I feel weird making up the whole wiki page
<nlsthzn> re-evaluation is easier than the initial request but the loco has not been performing as well as other years in what I can see...
<maiatoday> I have received a summary from hilton about what he has been doing for stellenbosch
<maiatoday>  So if there are people who want to make the wiki page, I am willling to attend the council irc meeting and present as contact
<maiatoday> but I don't have time to make the wiki
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: what requirements do we need to remain a loco?
<maiatoday> well we have to make the wiki page and then attend the meeting
<theblazehen> maiatoday: if it can wait till December, then I can probably help a bit
<maiatoday> then they decide our fate
<nlsthzn> making wiki page is the easy part, need all the information
<maiatoday> but here's the thing
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: yeah
<kbmonkey> No point in making up work. Best to be honest about activity, and maybe request some assistance with raising interest?
<maiatoday> what are the benefits of being and official loco
<maiatoday> we get LTS DVDs
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: good idea
<nlsthzn> maiatoday, not much else that we use
<maiatoday> which the post office looses for us
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> :(
<maiatoday> So I don't want to stand in anyone's way
<maiatoday> if people feel strongly about this, I am happy to go to the meeting and present the wiki page
<Kilos> maiatoday, are you in contact with them peeps
 * kbmonkey reads through the re-ve page
<maiatoday> so it depends on everyone what the want to do
<nlsthzn> we give what was done and they decide...
<maiatoday> Kilos, contact is relative
<maiatoday> I get the mailing list messages
<maiatoday> I pass loco contact stuff on where I can
<Kilos> i mean why they still going on with this re evalue thing
<kbmonkey> maiatoday, if you feel the need we can talk about reassigning the loco contact even
<nlsthzn> we have to decide was the loco doing what it needs to do or not, more important than verification IMO
<theblazehen> Do we get to keep the name if we don't reverify? I'd assume not...
<maiatoday> I don't really go to ubuntu council meetings or have time to hang out with you guyes
<Kilos> we are a long time loco
<maiatoday> If anyone wants to take the loco contact that's cool with me too
<nlsthzn> we will still be a loco
<nlsthzn> that will not change
<maiatoday> we will be a loco
<maiatoday> we will always be a loco
<Kilos> hi Lionthinker you late
<Lionthinker> Hi all apologies
<Kilos> login with maaz please
<nuvolari> welcome Lionthinker 
<maiatoday> So two things. 1: If anyone wants to drive the re-eval that's fine, I will help but I am not going to drive it
<nlsthzn> IMO if there is enough happening to be verified than cool, get verification.  The idea is the activities, not the "title"
<Lionthinker> Hi, I'm Lionthinker
<kbmonkey> hmm, you know I guess I wont mind taking over the loco contact role. I would like a break from the chair role, as you all know I failed at that the last few times. Need a change.
<nlsthzn> hi Lionthinker 
<maiatoday> 2: if anyone wants to be loco contact let me know I will help you settle in, if not I'll carry on as I was doing just passing on messages
<Kilos> Lionthinker, type in Maaz I am Name not nick
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: or maybe kilos? He's always here
<Lionthinker> Maaz I am Leon Marincowitz
<Maaz> Lionthinker: Done
<theblazehen> Kilos: ?
<maiatoday> ok kbmonkey, we can discuss after meeting about hndover
<Kilos> nopetheim too doff
<kbmonkey> Kilos, is very bright :)
<kbmonkey> sure thing maiatoday, Il be glad to help
<Kilos> maiatoday, is the only one thats knows all the ins and outs. she just needs everyones support
<gremble> What activities sort of activities should there be for us to be considered as active?
<maiatoday> hehe the ins and outs change ... I have to read the wiki to remember
<nlsthzn> good read - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<Kilos> maiatoday, the pros are getting dvds, thats all?
<maiatoday> ok can't remember the syntax ... 
<Kilos> what are the cons
<Lionthinker> I'm sure we've done enough, launch parties, active irc/email list
<maiatoday> Maaz agree kbmonkey to take over loco contact from maiatoday
<Maaz> maiatoday: Huh?
<maiatoday> bleargh deaf bot
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> he is a sillybot
 * Kilos kicks nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed kbmonkey to take over loco contact from maiatoday 
<Maaz> Agreed: kbmonkey to take over loco contact from maiatoday
<nlsthzn> Kilos, basically there is some work involved setting up reporting and this re0evaluation etc...
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> oops... evening as well
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<Kilos> hi inetpro welcome
<theblazehen> Hi inetpro 
 * nuvolari gets kicked by oom Kilos
<Kilos> so what do we lose if we arent an official loco anymore
<nuvolari> ow
 * maiatoday sigh, should hang out here more often
<Kilos> yeah
<theblazehen> nuvolari: what you do?
<nuvolari> lurk
<nlsthzn> An approved team is a team that is fully up and running, has the required resources set up and has met the approval of the Ubuntu Community Council. As such, you can see approved teams as teams with a proven track record. Non-approved teams are typically teams that are still forming and if they continue to develop into a strong team, they will get approved status too. 
<nlsthzn> from the wiki
<inetpro> we should get more active team captains again, someone who can lurk and or participate regularly at #ubuntu-meeting
<maiatoday> so in theory we should get it
<Kilos> we have been a team recognised for years
<nlsthzn> re-evaluation is much easier like I said
<Kilos> its time to drop the re evaluation thing
<Lionthinker> Sorry to be a pain guys, are there any specific actions that need to be done to keep/maintain official status?
<maiatoday> however I have attended those meeting and if there isn't any activity then they sometimes on't get it
<nlsthzn> mailing list and IRC working, some events and your in
<maiatoday> also there has been some debate about the re-eval process
<maiatoday> yeah that's it
<kbmonkey> Gone through the mails, I must be blind - when is our reverification due?
 * nlsthzn can't find any list of benifits anymore :/
<charl> frankly i don't see the point either of this whole loco thing
<maiatoday> so if we have minutes of monthly meetings and we have irc activity and one or two events and the blog posts about the dvds that should be good enough
<Lionthinker> not sure its about benefits, its about being part of a global community
<charl> surely open source is global and about supporting each other in various ways
<nlsthzn> maiatoday, +1
<kbmonkey> Lionthinker, details for re-eval are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<maiatoday> but i agree, re benefits
<Lionthinker> maiatoday, agreed
<charl> why have all these pointless meetings then
<theblazehen> charl: +1
<nlsthzn> charl, perhaps we should start having meetings with a point then
<Lionthinker> kbmonkey, thanks
<kbmonkey> Excellent point Lionthinker 
<maiatoday> I have a feeling this irc channel will still be around approval or not
<charl> nlsthzn: sure but what exactly do you want to meet about then ?
<Kilos> proposal guys and gal
 * nlsthzn has seen this channel shrink steadily ... and activity outside IRC also drop...
<charl> if somebody has an interesting project let's discuss it, otherwise why bother
<Kilos> lets go for their approval this one last time
<theblazehen> charl: maybe new releases, etc?
<nlsthzn> so leave it until there is 5 people here doing nothing or do something else
<charl> theblazehen: how is a new release a project?
<Kilos> then if they dont drop the re evaluation we drop out next time
<charl> unless somebody is going to stand at a public mall and hand out cds (for example)
<Lionthinker> The last release party had a sizable turn out in Randburg
<theblazehen> charl: could perhaps try and get new users?
<nlsthzn> Why are there LoCos?
<nlsthzn> LoCos are around to help promote or support Ubuntu and build communities in specific areas. Most LoCos have projects such as translating or customising Ubuntu for their specific area, which is one of the things that makes Ubuntu great. The LoCos are a very important part of the Ubuntu Community. 
<theblazehen> Yeah, exactly ;)
<charl> everyone in the "sphere" knows about new ubuntu releases, it's the biggest linux distro
<nlsthzn> promotion, support, that is what loco's do... if we do that we are a loco... if we don't so that we are not a loko
<nlsthzn> *loc
<nlsthzn> *loco >.<
<charl> that looks more logical to me
<Kilos> superfly, inetpro opinions please
<inetpro> +1 to nlsthzn
<maiatoday> ok just for some info here are the dates as quoted from the email:
<maiatoday> Your team is set to expire out of ~locoteams-verified on: 2014-12-18.
<maiatoday> Our next regular meeting will be set for 2014-11-18.
<maiatoday> Our December meeting is expected on 2014-12-16.
<kbmonkey> Thanks :)
<maiatoday> so whoever wants to do re-approval we need a wiki page fo the meeting of 16-12-2014
<charl> question is... what can be done about translations and customising ubuntu for south africa
<maiatoday> if there is a wiki page and the loco wants to go for re-approval I will attend the meeting for us
<maiatoday> if not, then not
<Lionthinker> maiatoday, can't we just do it like last year, let everyone put down records of recent activity
<inetpro> I say we keep it going and try to motivate new peeps to get involved
<Kilos> ty maiatoday 
<theblazehen> charl: we have 11 languages..
<kbmonkey> +1 inetpro 
<maiatoday> Lionthinker, we cant
<maiatoday> oops Lionthinker  we can
<charl> theblazehen: uh, good luck with that :P
<maiatoday> the t jumped out
<theblazehen> inetpro: yeah, new people good
<maiatoday> so I will find the wiki page and post it here and on the mailing list
<theblazehen> charl: I'm sure we can handle Afrikaans..
<maiatoday> then people can add stuff
<kbmonkey> especially ones who can promote. I am bad at social interaction.
<nlsthzn> charl, for SA someone may decide to help translate documents into afrikaans, zulu, xhosa... if someone wants to...
<maiatoday> If by 16 dec the page is ok I'll go to the meeting and say here it is
<charl> nlsthzn: well i think there is your problem.. none of that is happening right now
<maiatoday> if not I'll go to the meeting and say we are questioning the benefit of being a loco
<charl> that's why there's no projects
<nlsthzn> charl, but it could be ;)
<nlsthzn> but it doesn't have to be that...
<charl> anything *could* be :P
<kbmonkey> charl should we start dishing out homework?
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: maybe...
<nlsthzn> *scratch your own itch* TM
<kbmonkey> :s/we/someone/
 * nlsthzn is off for another 11 days, will have a look at that wiki page thingy (did I ever mention I hate wiki mark-up language)
<inetpro> many people started with ubuntu and have moved on to bigger projects outside of ubuntu, nothing wrong with that
<Kilos> decide on who is going to do the wiki page so i can hound him till its done
 * kbmonkey dubs Kilos "The Hound"
<inetpro> some of them are out there making lots of money already
<Lionthinker> Okay so from what I see these are the definite actions, everyone update our wiki once links sent out on IRC and email tomorrow
<nlsthzn> I will also talk a bit with some of the peeps about the benifit of being verified...
<maiatoday> Maaz agreed maiatoday will make the initial wiki page and send out link in email/irc
<Maaz> Agreed: maiatoday will make the initial wiki page and send out link in email/irc
<kbmonkey> Ironically the purpose of a wiki is collaborative editing
 * nlsthzn will update the links on wiki to the irc meetings with the mom etc...
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: haha, not all at once...
<maiatoday> Maaz agreed everyone will update wikipage if they have something to add
<Maaz> Agreed: everyone will update wikipage if they have something to add
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey, +5
<magespawn> nlsthzn, verified? 
<theblazehen> Might be worth doing a basic version together on piratepad.net?
<nlsthzn> magespawn, sorry you lost me ?
<Lionthinker> Thanks everyone, will wait for it and then give my 3 cents (what with inflation it might be 4 cents). I have to be off
<magespawn> <nlsthzn> I will also talk a bit with some of the peeps about the benifit of being verified...
<nlsthzn> cheers Lionthinker 
<Lionthinker> Just thought I'd say hi and suppor the reverification or whatever its called now
<Kilos> ty for popping in Lionthinker 
<kbmonkey> Ill chip in some wiki text - will hunt for things to add
<nlsthzn> a verified / validated / awesome loco :p
<Lionthinker> cheers all
<magespawn> a right
<nlsthzn> find out whats in it for us so to speak
 * nlsthzn can confirm there is no #ubuntu-loco channel on freenode :p
<kbmonkey> well this is our loco chan
<nlsthzn> randal ross just became community manager, I am sure he has LOTS to say on the subject
<gremble> Cheers fella's. I have to be off.
<nlsthzn> I know that for many countries it is a BIG deal to be verified, it gives them more credibility in their countries to have activities.  people take them more serious etc...
<kbmonkey> so activity through incentives even if they immaterial fun
<nlsthzn> been epic long threads on loco's fighting over the changes to the loco rules in mailing lists
<maiatoday> nlsthzn, yip
<nlsthzn> sounds like promotion to me kbmonkey :)
<kbmonkey> badges / achievements?
<nlsthzn> no that would be fedora :p
<kbmonkey> oh, they do that in fedora? 
<maiatoday> curses I haven't logged into the ubuntu wiki in so long that it doesn't recognise me anymore
<nlsthzn> badges, yes :p
<kbmonkey> :D
<nlsthzn> :D
<kbmonkey> maiatoday, let me try...?
<nuvolari> I suggest 'PNL - Project New Life' - A Project to get new life into Ubuntu-ZA?
<nuvolari> *I propose
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey, https://badges.fedoraproject.org/
<nlsthzn> sounds good nuvolari 
<nlsthzn> use launchpad SSO afaik
<Kilos> spam coming
<Kilos> From:	Daniel Holbach <daniel.holbach@ubuntu.com>
<Kilos> To:	ubuntu-community-team@lists.ubuntu.com, ubuntu-council-teams@lists.launchpad.net
<Kilos> Subject:	Re: Ubuntu Online Summit: 12-14 Nov
<Kilos> Date:	Tue, 28 Oct 2014 10:55:11 +0100 (28/10/2014 11:55:11)
<nlsthzn> VUDS
<Kilos> those peeps are talking about medals and badges and things
<maiatoday> here is our previous approval page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<nlsthzn> was it two years ago?
<Kilos> yip
<nlsthzn> feels like only the other day
<magespawn> wow
<nlsthzn> I see we had some goals on there ... not sure we met them
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget meeting.agenda
<magespawn> yup did not realize i had been hanging around that much
<Maaz> nuvolari: Alrighty
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20141125
<Maaz> nuvolari: I'll remember that
<nlsthzn> is it safe to say that we need to ensure we have our next meeting before the "presentation"?
<theblazehen> Battery at 6%, bye in advance
<Kilos> yip
<nuvolari> yeah 
<kbmonkey> That helps maiatoday. Let me create the new page with some bare info, and Ill send out the link
<Kilos> cheers then theblazehen ty for attending
<maiatoday> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReApprovalApplication2014
<kbmonkey> thanks theblazehen for staying :)
<maiatoday> I just made one kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> too quick maiatoday !
<nuvolari> thank you theblazehen 
<nlsthzn> so we will send it out on the mailing list too?|
<nuvolari> have a good evening :)
<maiatoday> nlsthzn, I'll do that now
<Kilos> yip we have support from lots of the lug peeps too
<nlsthzn> where would we be without maiatoday ?!
<nlsthzn> still on the welcome agenda point I suspect
<Kilos> many peeps use lists and not irc
<nlsthzn> few of the peeps know we even have a sub section on the official ubuntu forum :p
<Kilos> where is Squirm ?
 * nuvolari puts nlsthzn up for chair
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> Kilos: probably packing 
<Kilos> oh ya
<nuvolari> he's coming to CT over the weekend somewhere
 * nlsthzn thinks nuvolari forgets how seldom nlsthzn is at a meeting >.>
<nlsthzn> and the fact that Maaz hates me :(
<maiatoday> ok email sent
<nlsthzn> thanks maiatoday 
<magespawn> nlsthzn, this is encouragement to come more often
<Kilos> ty maiatoday you cant stay away now hey
 * maiatoday has a glitchy relationship with Maaz
<nlsthzn> the issue is being at work and not being able to attend
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> nuvolari, you do a good job here you just need to leave gaming alone more
<Kilos> and less series
<magespawn> indeed, know how that feels
<maiatoday> ok I have to task switch soon
<maiatoday> We'll see where this goes
<kbmonkey> Right, I will read through the re-eval page, and think of adding some sections to our wiki page this week
<maiatoday> Also kbmonkey I'll mail you and I'll pass on hilton's info
<Kilos> when it comes to support what more can we do than here on irc
<kbmonkey> Excellent, thanks Maia
 * nlsthzn gives everyone virtual high fives for being awesome
<nlsthzn> even for Rynomster 
<Kilos> hi Rynomster 
<maiatoday> thanks to the chair, kbmonkey ?
<kbmonkey> Kilos, is our front line welcoming party. He is here more than most :)
<maiatoday> gotta run
<nlsthzn> bye maiatoday 
<Kilos> ty very much for being awesome maiatoday 
<nlsthzn> and special thanks to kbmonkey 
<magespawn> cheers maiatoday 
<inetpro> thanks maiatoday
<kbmonkey> gn and go well!
<Kilos> look after yourself and keep in touch
<maiatoday> bye all
<Kilos> sigh
 * Kilos sad now
 * kbmonkey pats Kilos on the shoulder
<kbmonkey> "boys don't cry"
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Rynomster> hi kilos.. about to go to bed :p
<nlsthzn> so... it is almost midnight 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Huh?
<inetpro> the meeting still on?
<kbmonkey> I think so
<Kilos> sleep tight Rynomster 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agenda
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Huh?
<nlsthzn> 31 hours uptime
<kbmonkey> Maaz, meeting agenda
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<nlsthzn> better than windows vista
<inetpro> Maaz: minutes so far
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-10-28-18-31-48.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-10-28-18-31-48.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-10-28-18-31-48.html
<inetpro> nuvolari: you still here?
<nuvolari> hmm, think we need to end the meeting? :P
<nuvolari> wait, closing
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<nuvolari> I'll chair if I'm around
<Kilos> is everything decided?
<kbmonkey> Thanks nuvolari for being so awesome
<kbmonkey> I'll be around too by the way
<inetpro> +1 for nuvolari
<nlsthzn> see the e-mail... if enough people are up for it we go for it... if not we don't 
<nuvolari> that's not true :P I've just been lurking mostly
<Kilos> +1 for nuvolari 
<nlsthzn> +1 for nuvolari 
<Kilos> and nuvolari more irc time from you
<Kilos> no excuses
<inetpro> kbmonkey: you can do the next one again
<kbmonkey> yes
<nuvolari> eh? after the next, so Dec?
<nlsthzn> so are we aiming for the novmber or december council meeting?
<nlsthzn> cause we need to move our meeting for that month to before
<nlsthzn> or will we see how the wiki edit goes?
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed nuvolari to chair November
<Maaz> Agreed: nuvolari to chair November
<nuvolari> yeah
<nuvolari> I think that's wiser nlsthzn 
<Kilos> ya sort the wiki then we decide
<kbmonkey> Yes let us edit first
<nlsthzn> k cool :)
<nlsthzn> then we all have something to do (even if it is to go to bed)
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed kbmonkey to chair December
<Maaz> Agreed: kbmonkey to chair December
<kbmonkey> next meeting 18 Nov?
<nuvolari> 25 Nov
<inetpro> 25
<Kilos> 4th tuesday
<kbmonkey> ok
<Kilos> only the december one must be early
<nlsthzn> night all... I really need to get into bed, still got to get up early as the daughter had school :'(
<Kilos> night nlsthzn ty
<kbmonkey> night nlsthzn thanks for joining
<inetpro> good night nlsthzn
<Kilos> anything else to do guys?
<Kilos> dont all answer at once
<kbmonkey> Nope, I'm good.
<kbmonkey> Going to read that wiki page when the meeting ends
<Kilos> nuvolari, you can close up then
<nuvolari> ok
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Next meeting date
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting date
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed next meeting date 25 November 2014
<Maaz> Agreed: next meeting date 25 November 2014
<kbmonkey> Noted
<nuvolari> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-10-28-18-31-48.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-10-28-18-31-48.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-10-28-18-31-48.html
<kbmonkey> Dankie Meneer
<Kilos> dankie nuvolari 
<Kilos> moenie jou so skaars hou nie hoor
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I put irc on my phone. I will try keep it running but will use a different nick
<kbmonkey> because this one stays logged in
<Kilos> cool just tell me when you get here
<Kilos> oh you dont have quassel
<magespawn> not quassel kbmonkey?
<magespawn> hah
<Kilos> then you could bounce it
<kbmonkey> nope. remote shell account.
<Kilos> np
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Tue, 25 November 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1tC0Oeh || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<nuvolari> ok, updated agenda for the next meeting
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> ty nuvolari
<Kilos> you on the ball tonight
<kbmonkey> it's all the coffee :)
<nuvolari> pleasure everyone :)
<nuvolari> heh yeah
<nuvolari> I feel quite sleepy now
<Kilos> lekker slapp seun
<kbmonkey> I gosh I need to shower quickly
<nuvolari> ugh, trainig at 5:00 :O 
<Kilos> slaap ook
<kbmonkey> sjoe good luck!
<nuvolari> I need to hit the hay
<kbmonkey> Ja go pull out the plushy Tux from under the pillow :)
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you got lotsa work now
<Kilos> we want a hot page
<kbmonkey> like, potato hot
<Kilos> no man dodo
<Kilos> hot as in awesome
<kbmonkey> hotas?
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> Kilos, got to work on phrasing :)
<Squirm> I'm here
<kbmonkey> yes I do have homework ahead
<kbmonkey> just in time Squirm 
<Kilos> im gonna hound you
<Kilos> Squirm, read the logs
<charl> you aint nothing but a hound dog
<Kilos> we need everyone to help
<kbmonkey> I go shower real quick, as it cant happen later.
<Squirm> with?
<Kilos> re evaluation
<Squirm> you're going to have to give me more...
<Kilos> oh when you start travelling Squirm 
<Kilos> the monkey is gonna do something to the page needed for re evaluation'
<Kilos> maybe did the basics for us
<Kilos> 18th dec we gotta be ready for re evaluation os an official loco
<Kilos> maia did the basics
<Kilos> the monkey is now going to be our local conntact
<Kilos> i forgot you are getting ready to move Squirm 
<Kilos> we have time to sort it all
<Kilos> inetpro, you got some time?
<Kilos> http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.com/2014/05/voyager-live-14041-review-xubuntu-on.html
<inetpro> Kilos: uh?
<Kilos> should i get that or straight xubuntu
<inetpro> what's wrong with Kubuntu?
<Kilos> i didnt enjoy it too much lkast time remember
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> kde is a bit heavy for the old pc
<Kilos> works kiff here
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i even have hexchat working on kde here
<Kilos> with sound
<Kilos> but it dont bloep it blops hehe
 * inetpro shall stay out of this discussion
<kbmonkey> Kilos, bloep
<Kilos> im gonna hit you
<Kilos> bell.ogg
<Kilos> you remember my pc repair stick idea inetpro ?
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you have been trying a few distro's lately. steal some bandwidth ...?
<Kilos> i gone kde mainly kbmonkey  in 64bit
<Kilos> rocks here but cant do it on old pc
<Kilos> very slow on old pc
<Kilos> in 32bit that is
<Kilos> i tried your crashbang but i couldnt even get to go online with it
<kbmonkey> it is just Debian with Openbox. must have a broadcom/realtek card without the drivers out-the-box sorry man
<Kilos> never mind 14.04 has no probs with telkom modems
<kbmonkey> good man
<kbmonkey> Kilos, do you visit the ubuntu forums?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> what happens there
<kbmonkey> me neither. we are bad people.
<kbmonkey> not much, last time I was there. 
<Kilos> i think i went there when i started but couldnt keep up
<kbmonkey> I mean the ZA team subforum \
<Kilos> where is that
<kbmonkey> ubuntuforums
<kbmonkey> ubuntuforums.org
<Kilos> im there but dont see our link
<kbmonkey> I dont know if anyone goes there
<kbmonkey> in "other discussions" there is "ubuntu loco team forums"
<kbmonkey> it is slow loading
<Kilos> mine is ok
<Kilos> how do you login with sso
<kbmonkey> I don't know, it was never ssowhen I last saw
<Kilos> i think in last loco thing maia said forum inactive
<kbmonkey> we got moved into archive
<Kilos> you just tick login with sso and it goes in
<Kilos> whatever sso might be
<kbmonkey> single sign on? maybe it links with launchpad
<Kilos> i dont see south africa anywhere
<Kilos> we use irc not forums
<kbmonkey> Yes :)
<Kilos> even fedora peeps get help here
<Kilos> in your page you can say weve lost 2 of our stallwarts
<Kilos> both gone to silicon valley
<superfly> tumbleweed is in SV
<superfly> cocooncrash is in SV
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ^^
<Kilos> hmm... he faded
<kbmonkey> who me?
<Kilos> ohi
<Kilos> you working on the page kbmonkey ?
<kbmonkey> Yes
<Kilos> sjoe bushtech jy laat wakker ne
<bushtech> Ja sukkel my vrek na ek my weerstasie se software update het
<bushtech> en jy ? insomnia?
<Kilos> nee ek wil night data gebruik om xubuntu te kry
<bushtech> nog so 40 min dan's jy reg
<Kilos> soek iets bietjie vinniger as kde en unity vir ou dual core met 2g ram
<bushtech> nog 'n 2g ram chip is nie so duur nie
<bushtech> dink nie hulle maak nog 2g nie
<Kilos> ya man hulle is duur die ddr goed
<Kilos> ek het gesukkel om 2 x 1g te kry vir die ding
<bushtech> maak hulle nog so klein ram?
<Kilos> en ek kon 2g ddr3 destyds kry vir die selle prys so ek sit liewers n vinnige os op die ou pc en spaar liwers vir nog goed vir hierdie ene
<Kilos> nee jy moet wyd soek vir dit
<Kilos> ek dink hulle was R250 vir 1g ddr
<bushtech> gaan maak 'n draai by 'n ou wat pc's regmaak
<bushtech> hy gee hulle dalk verniet weg
<Kilos> nou kan jy 4g ddr3 kry vir R450
<bushtech> ja, dis omtrent wat ek laasmaand betaal het
<Kilos> nee hulle is die ergste want hulle weet jy kry dit nie meer nie so stoot die prys
<bushtech> maak eers pels met die ou :)
<Kilos> en nou is daar ddr4 ook uit
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hulle almal skelm
<bushtech> jaaaaaaaaaa kan nie bybly nie
<Kilos> geld is god vandag
<bushtech> nog altyd
<Kilos> nee man daar was mense wat ander wou help nou is hulle skaars
<Kilos> ons het n paar hier nog
<bushtech> ja, hulle raak skaars
<Kilos> baie
<bushtech> soos panelbeaters wat nog 'n duik kan uiklop
<Kilos> is jou weer stasie reg?
<bushtech> hy loop as ek syslog tail
<bushtech> maar kan nog nie data sien nie
<Kilos> ek wou jou iets vra maar vergeet nou wat
<Kilos> hehe
<bushtech> hoop maar hy is nog besig met data update
<Kilos> dis nie die ouder maar die dom wat pla
<bushtech> ja, oldtimers disease
<bushtech> ken hom goed
<Kilos> watse nuwe mense gaan jy bring na ubuntu toe
<bushtech> ek sit hier in die bos, mense maar skaars
<Kilos> o het jy nie baie kontakte nie
<Kilos> wat maak jy met al die servers en goed
<bushtech> ja, maar hulle maakie uit van computers nie
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> leer hulle
<bushtech> hehe
<Kilos> ek het eers n jaar voor 08.10 begin
<Kilos> met vensters
<bushtech> 1 is 'n backup server en die ander  'n media server
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> backup vir wat?
<bushtech> vir my en my vrou se laptops
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> makliker op externals
<bushtech> Hy is opgestel toe sy nog haar besigheid van die huis af gehardloop het
<Kilos> aha
<bushtech> dis ,n raid server
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> 2 skywe
<bushtech> ja
<Kilos> julle te slim
<bushtech> bbl, sien ddars nog 'n probleem
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> voorspoed
<bushtech> ta
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I got the basic form on
<kbmonkey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2014
<kbmonkey> need to find a lot of links to events we did the last 2 years
<Kilos> lemme go see
<kbmonkey> sjoe you are up late!
<Kilos> ya nearly os download time
<kbmonkey> I add a testimonial this time, but not tonight.
<Kilos> nice
<kbmonkey> okay for a start?
<Kilos> ya you must go sleep now
<Kilos> yeah 
<kbmonkey> needs lots more
<Kilos> there is time still
<Kilos> over a month so lots can be added
<kbmonkey> oh ja, 6 weeks about
<Kilos> just mustnt be left to last minute
<kbmonkey> I think so too
<Kilos> you gotta work just now man go sleep
<kbmonkey> soon enough I will go
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im nearly falling off the chair here
<kbmonkey> was just reading the loco howto
<Kilos> our biggest dropoff has been release parties and ubuntu hours
<kbmonkey> I went to be at 1 last night. so some nights this is bed time
<kbmonkey> other nights it is 9.
<Kilos> but some of the guys have been to foss events
<kbmonkey> yar ubuntu hours
<Kilos> ask the pro and blaze for feedback
<kbmonkey> we did SFD
<kbmonkey> but not sure of online pics
<Kilos> ya that
<kbmonkey> I am not a big photo person myself
<Kilos> they can just say what they saw and learned
<kbmonkey> That will do
<Kilos> and there was that talk by the floss guy
<kbmonkey> the dentist?
<kbmonkey> oh RMS
<kbmonkey> hehe
<Kilos> vince has a link to a video
<Kilos> sjoe you can still joke, im battling to think here
<kbmonkey> no man just sleep your command
<kbmonkey> or you wana watch
<Kilos> ja i like watching
<kbmonkey> what happens if it times out? you know how to let it auto resume
<Kilos> i used at once but sat up anyway
<kbmonkey> wget -c
<Kilos> i use wget -c
<kbmonkey> yes that thing is magic
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> not even chrome of firefox resumes like that
<Kilos> i see they even have a zsync one
<Kilos> pity i dont have a cd here to zsync with
<Kilos> saves lots of download
<kbmonkey> I am sure
<Kilos> you end up getting an iso with about 400m download
<Kilos> then it is up to date
<kbmonkey> that is amazing
<kbmonkey> which cd would you sync with? an older version?
<Kilos> yeah the crashkid taught me that
<Kilos> ya if you have the original and they now on .1 or .2 it syncs
<Kilos> i havent tried with an older version
<kbmonkey> so what happens is when wget exits it leaves a number-code behind. if this is 0 it means success. if it is 1 or 2 or moree it means error, like disconnect or timeout
<kbmonkey> it is easy to check this number, and if it is not 0, run wget again.
<Kilos> then you run it again and it sorts it
<Kilos> i did that when i had bad connection but nowadays connectiuon is very stable
<kbmonkey> $? gives the exit status of the last command executed
<Kilos> ok i go start it noww
<Kilos> eta 23 mins
<kbmonkey> I don't believe that. so quick?
<kbmonkey> how!
<Kilos> ill give you the average speed when its done
<Kilos> at times its just over 1mB/s
<Kilos> mostly around 700kB/s
<Kilos> eta 17 mins
<Kilos> oi slowing down to 400kB/s
<Kilos> eeek down to 188kB/s
<kbmonkey> oh noes :(
<kbmonkey> just in case, handy to save this trick for the future...
<Kilos> what?
<kbmonkey> while ! wget -c YOURLINK; do sleep 10; done
<Kilos> it is up some again
<kbmonkey> if wget fails, it waits 10 seconds and tries again. automatically
<Kilos> what does that do?
<Kilos> aha ty
<kbmonkey> a handy trick that one :)
<kbmonkey> the "!" means if wget returns any code but 0 (success), try again. 
<Kilos> cool i have that saved by drive zero command
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> will forget where it is by the time i need anoither iso
<kbmonkey> yw :)
<Kilos> eta 11 mins
<kbmonkey> fast!
<Kilos> i love watching the numbers and time flashing by
<Kilos> and the worm growing
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<Kilos> 60%
<kbmonkey> do you use slurm?
<Kilos> whats that
<kbmonkey> it shows ascii graph of up/download
<kbmonkey> makes red/greenw worms
<Kilos> no i just watch wget info
<kbmonkey> is slexy down?
<kbmonkey> page does not load
<kbmonkey> oh well
<Kilos> eta 7 mins 70 %
<Kilos> lemme look
<Kilos> Maaz, is http://slexy.org down
<Maaz> Kilos: No, it's just you
<kbmonkey> oh .org whoops
<Kilos> its open just very slow
<kbmonkey> slurm shows this http://slexy.org/view/s2oRAREuvS
<kbmonkey> a text worm 
<kbmonkey> just a fun little app is all
<Kilos> eta 3 mins
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> 960 495 616  826KB/s   in 23m 22s
<Kilos> now i can go sleep
<kbmonkey> wow! 
<Kilos> night kbmonkey sleep tight
<kbmonkey> okay me too
<kbmonkey> gn Kilos sleep tight
<Kilos> night everyone else too
<Kilos> lekker fast this telkom modem
<Kilos> the dlink 157 is faster
<kbmonkey> Im jealous
 * kbmonkey detaches terminal
<Kilos> this is a 156 which is a 7.2 meg job
<Kilos> the 157 is 23meg
<Kilos> night
<amanica> maaz tell Kilos I said Hi!  (I was a bit AFK and thus missed the meeting, will scan through it now..)
<Maaz> amanica: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Maaz> amanica: By the way, captine on freenode told me "tell amanica that either date is good for me.  My wife would likely join which means we may have a 3 month old with us, so we wont stay late." 7 months, 3 days, 6 hours, 14 minutes and 13 seconds ago
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-29
<nlsthzn> wow that maaz message, only more than 7 months ago >.<
<magespawn> chat later all
<theblazehen> Morning. What'd I miss?
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn have you at least slept some
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, amanica on freenode told me "tell Kilos I said Hi!  (I was a bit AFK and thus missed the meeting, will scan through it now..)" 5 hours, 47 minutes and 12 seconds ago
<nlsthzn> morning uncle Kilos , yup I slept (even if it doesn't feel that way :p)
<Kilos> lost sleep is almost impossible to catch up. takes about a week of 8 to 10 hours sleep a day
<theblazehen> Hey Kilos  nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen battery charged?
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> Kilos: he he, kinda. I can only charge at the PC, so at 74%
<Kilos> eish
<theblazehen> Yeah, normally at like 90% in the morning
<theblazehen> But won't be using this phone much today... Data problems
<Kilos> more eish
<theblazehen> You say cellc reception sucks where you at hey Kilos ?
<Kilos> what a hassle it is hey
<theblazehen> Yeah :(
<Kilos> it used to be only edge
<theblazehen> Hmm.. Gonna PM
<Kilos> but im happy with 8ta 2+1 for R149
<Kilos> ok
<nlsthzn> hi theblazehen 
<Apie> Kilos: more sir
<Kilos> hi apie thats good
<theblazehen> Hi Apie 
<Kilos> you dont need to tell me who you are
<Kilos> Apie (~kbmonkey@105.184.86.215) has joined
<Apie> I install an irc client on the phone. So I use this nick with it
<theblazehen> Apie: tried quassel? You use irssi on desktop IIRC?
<theblazehen> There is a quassel plugin for irssi, and quasseldroid is great on phone
<Apie> theblazehen: I don't use quassel, I use a shell account over the ocean to ssh through. That one stays online :)
<Apie> Andchat on the mobile. I like it, it is super small
<theblazehen> Apie: ah, OK :) 
<theblazehen> Quassels worth a look at however
<theblazehen> I keep telling myself that at least. It costs me R60 / month for VPS and backups :(
<Apie> I don't like how so many Android apps ask for so many permissions. Andchat does not ask tho :)
<theblazehen> Ah :) well anyway, gotta go, writing test
<Apie> Good luck!
<theblazehen> Thanks! Hope I don't need it!
<Apie> Ill look at quassel site 
<Kilos> good luck theblazehen 
<Apie> Quassel seems to support ssl. You use it Kilos ?
<Kilos> nope i cant get it to bloep
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i have it installed though, will look at it again
<Apie> I should find some time to write up a meeting report
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> we we must ask nuvolari to write some reports too
<Kilos> you missed many meets
<Apie> Work is silly these days. They need us record every thing we do with how long it takes
<Kilos> eish
<Apie> We have to log 7 hours a day
<Apie> That is a lot
<Apie> Realistically most people and myself struggle to focus that long :)
<Kilos> time for an IT community strike
<Apie> Ha ha
<Apie> Ja I read somewhere that IT & developers are the most over worked. 
<Kilos> the country will come to a stand still
<Apie> But that was probably on a U.S. Study too
<Apie> Its all the big cheese heads exploiting us geeks
<Kilos> and every year more and more is expected in the same time
<Kilos> like if pro and cronies strike all the govt servers can be off. that will rock some boats
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> now im gonna come to you for help, got xubuntu last night
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> I'm still not packed :/
<Squirm> maybe 50%
<Kilos> sjoe
 * nlsthzn sees that there is an IRC channel specifically about loco stuff -  #ubuntu-locoteams will be hanging out and asking many questions there :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure how much help i'll be, i install my machine and then use it. your problems tend to come from fiddling around with stuff :P
<Kilos> actually i think all my probs have been from bad drives ThatGraemeGuy not a glitch since i installed kde on the new one
<bduk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<Kilos> but the bad drives have taught me lots
<nlsthzn> hmmm... found this little gem - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamsBestPracticesandGuidelines
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> monthly reports we havent done i think
<nlsthzn> I will do the monthly reports today if all goes well
<nlsthzn> or at least I will add what I can to each month :p
<nlsthzn> hey oom Kilos ... I see that you have also been hacking at the wiki adding the stuff about the meetings
<nlsthzn> so there are two main wiki edits a month I can see so far...  the ZATeam/Meetings one and ZATeam/TeamReports
<Kilos> hm... i think it was monkey . i went and looked only
<Kilos> i dunno bout hacking
<Kilos> keep up the good work neelsie
 * nlsthzn hasn't done anything yet than open lots of pages :p
<Kilos> fill them hehe
<Kilos> we dont realise how much maia used to do for us
<Apie> This is true Kilos 
<Kilos> someone must do something about this life thing that catches up to peeps
<nlsthzn> ugh, logging into launchpad to edit wiki's takes FOREVER
<nlsthzn> this may take until xmas even
<Kilos> lol
 * nlsthzn goes to kill stuff virtually while he waits
<Kilos> lol you and gaming
<theblazehen> Test went well :D
<Apie> Good theblazehen ! yey
<theblazehen> All my studying was almost literally just opening a book. Lol
<Kilos> nice theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Going afk, signal sucks
 * nlsthzn is back :)
<nlsthzn> only dies ones today
<nlsthzn> must not be trying hard enough
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/security/113037-vodacom-exposing-your-number-to-every-website-you-visit.html
<Kilos> wbb wanna take one drive out here
<theblazehen> Hmm, time to build a list ;)
<Apie> Kilos: thx for that link! How interesting. I tested it, mtn does not send out my no
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> not good news though. many peeps use vc
<Kilos> i have it on my ceel so ian can fone we with their 5 bucks an hour thing
<theblazehen> Is it the cell number in reverse DNS thing?
<theblazehen> Can't check link
<theblazehen> When we more active than ##linux...
<Kilos> you want the link again?
<Kilos> i can shorten it as well
<Kilos> Maaz, shorten http://mybroadband.co.za/news/security/113037-vodacom-exposing-your-number-to-every-website-you-visit.html
<Maaz> Kilos: That reduces to: http://is.gd/z3wbkr
<charl> good morning
<nlsthzn> morning charl 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> dag bushtech 
<theblazehen> Kilos: data low :(
<Kilos> oi   sorry i forgot
<Kilos> sjoe today and 2 more after that
<theblazehen> Ya :/
<Kilos> i saw somewhere this morning R4 for 100m
<theblazehen> 13 MB..
 * nlsthzn will die without broadband and a reasonable data plan for mobile
<theblazehen> Can't get it :( no airtime on my contract
<Kilos> Telkom has unveiled a new range of mobile deals, including a 100MB for R4 product which lasts for 2 days.
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: I get 1 GB/month on mobile
<theblazehen> Kilos: R40/GB? Nice...
<bushtech> dag Kilos  Loop Xubuntu?
<nlsthzn> me too and it isn't really enough :/ wife decided to watch some youtube and the wifi doesn't extend to the room so got a nasty surprise this month :/
<Kilos> ya but in 2 day packages
<Kilos> eish
<theblazehen> Kilos: 3GB/month for R120...
<Kilos> thats cheap\
<theblazehen> Ya
<Kilos> but i cant go contracts
<theblazehen> Kilos: why? I forgot
<Kilos> income is as stable as mtn
<theblazehen> Ah..
<Kilos> now you see it noww you dont
<Kilos> luckily ian helps with data when he can
<nlsthzn> interesting how most people here don't have contracts... and the price for data etc. is often cheaper than contract
<Kilos> lol and at times i gotta help him
<nlsthzn> just less convenient 
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: I get 1 GB for R69/month
<charl> morning nlsthzn, Kilos, theblazehen
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<nlsthzn> that is a good price me thinks
<nlsthzn> haven't been in SA for more than five years except for a visit or two so can
<nlsthzn> cant say
<nlsthzn> I am paying more here currently... funny thing is the UAE is by far the most expensive when it comes to telecommunication in this part of the world :/
<theblazehen> Hi charl 
<charl> theblazehen: are we talking 3g? in NL 1 GB will set you back about 10 euro per month
<charl> s that sounds rather cheap by comparison
<theblazehen> charl: yeah
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
 * theblazehen might have a way to get uncapped 4G :D
<theblazehen> But will have a hit on performance :(
<charl> Maaz: thans
<Maaz> charl: Excuse me?
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> can't type this early before having coffee :P
<theblazehen> Lol
 * nlsthzn never made a torrent file of the RMS speech in Durban... wonder if anybody cares :p
 * Squirm looks around the channel
<Squirm> superfly: 3 more days...
<superfly> woo!
 * nlsthzn hopes there will be many more days than only 3... got stuff to do :p
<theblazehen> nlsthzn: I do!
<nlsthzn> theblazehen, so you want the RMS video?
<theblazehen> If the ogv or whatever is less than 1GB then I'll seed on a 1gbps connection too
<theblazehen> Yeah
<nlsthzn> file is only +-360mb mkv
<nlsthzn> I am downloading it again now...
<theblazehen> Alright, ty. 
<nlsthzn> I will upload to a tracker and give a link on the mailing list later today for peeps to get it and seed it
<theblazehen> Mkv is RMS-approved?
<nlsthzn> doubt it :p
<nlsthzn> btw the link to the file is http://167.88.47.164/stallman_ukzn_20140906_960x540theora_128vorbis.mkv
<Kilos> nlsthzn, what about putting that on our page too
<Kilos> or the link only
<nlsthzn> have added links to it to the report
<nlsthzn> for sept 2013
<Kilos> cool
<theblazehen> I'm not gonna ssh in to make a torrent now.. Will wait for yours later
<theblazehen> Also: http://rms.sexy
<theblazehen> Lol
<Kilos> nlsthzn, and talk to them peeps about dropping the evaluation thing
<Kilos> say for locos older than 5 years or something
<nlsthzn> nah, keeps em honest and hard working :p
<Kilos> no man its a schlep for us
<nlsthzn> we don't need to do it
<Kilos> they can hassles new locos
<nlsthzn> nothing like a free lunch
<Kilos> to stay official we have to
<nlsthzn> only free software
<nlsthzn> we want, they want
<nlsthzn> such is life :p
<Kilos> no man it like telling your mother if she doesnt buy you sweets anymore then she cant be your mother
<nlsthzn> not really
<Kilos> sigh
<nlsthzn> :) just because I want something to be true doesn't make it so or don't you agree uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> we like 9 years old as a loco , is the re eavaluation gonna go on forever
<Kilos> they have mentioned cancelling it already a year or 2 back
<Kilos> btw what is happening about your arab loco
<nlsthzn> it got hi-jacked
<nlsthzn> oh and https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/13877196/stallman_ukzn_20140906_960x540theora_128vorbis.mkv.torrent is the torrent file... not sure of a more elegant way of distributing the link 
<nlsthzn> theblazehen, ^^
<nlsthzn> will need peeps to start taking from me to see if it actually works :p
<nlsthzn> the old group made a new open source group and they had a release party for 14.10 :)
<nlsthzn> the "loco" I heard nothing off so I suspect nothing happened
<nlsthzn> phew... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports done(ish) ... it is possible there where activities that I missed... like release parties and hackathons but I don't have any links to blog posts and or social media links etc...
<Kilos> we can ask tumbles tonight. i think there was a hackathon thing last year
<Kilos> remember
<Kilos> maybe superfly remembers moree
<Kilos> more as well
<Apie> nlsthzn: ill have a peek a bit late :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<charl> nlsthzn: make that torrent file !!!
<charl> nlsthzn: do it !!!
<charl> oh sorry you already did :P had to scroll down
<charl> put it up on the pirate bay or somewhere where people can find it
<Kilos> hi liamT 
<liamT> hey
<theblazehen> charl: got a link to it?
<charl> theblazehen: http://167.88.47.164/stallman_ukzn_20140906_960x540theora_128vorbis.mkv
<theblazehen> Ah, thought link for torrent. Ty anyway
<charl> theblazehen: oh sorry the torrent is https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/13877196/stallman_ukzn_20140906_960x540theora_128vorbis.mkv.torrent
<theblazehen> Kk, ty
<charl> np
<theblazehen> Will seed later
<theblazehen> If I have free ram
<theblazehen> I'm cheap.. My vps is using more swap than ram right now
<charl> hmmm not sure how it's been encoded but omxplayer doesn't want to play it on the raspberry pi
<theblazehen> On irc while I wait for phpmyadmin to load
<charl> oh it's probably the ogg theora/vorbis
<charl> which is good though
<charl> ooh the quality is horrible but that's not interesting
<charl> vlc plays it perfectly
<charl> ooh it's 2,5 hours :D have to put some time aside for it then
<nlsthzn> did anyone get the mailing list mail with the torrent file?
<Apie> Yup I got it
<nlsthzn> never mind I see you have :p
<Apie> :D
<nlsthzn> thanks for the reply kbmonkey , er Apie :p
<Apie> On mobile :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> same thing different name
<nlsthzn> I know :p
 * nlsthzn will be back later
<charl> ah this is very interesting
<Apie> The RMS talk? Yes it was great. Like to watch that recording. 
<Squirm> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/113061-255tbps-speed-achieved-on-a-single-fibre-strand.html
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> home time
<Squirm> last day of work has been finished
<Kilos> cool
<Apie> That speed is disgusting when I can't get 1MB
<Kilos> whew thats fast hey
<Kilos> no waiting to open sites
<Kilos> Squirm, when do you start travelling
<Kilos> hehe https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B0gEkvDCYAApOjh.jpg
<Kilos> oh andrew gave it here last night methinks
<Symmetria> heh what are you struggling to get a meg to?
<Symmetria> lol, I would go nuts on anything that wasnt giving me a helluva lot more than 10
<Symmetria> my internet access must feel like its all on the lan or I get pissy
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> Symmetria, your repo works fine
<Kilos> better than archive.ubuntu.co.za thing
<Kilos> and we have a long tailed monkey here
<theblazehen> Got vps downloading torrent
<theblazehen> Not started yet...
<Jp__> hi there ,or must i say help me plz..........???????
<theblazehen> Hi Jp__ 
<Jp__> hi blaz
<Jp__> i am having problems with ubuntu 14.10 
<Jp__> it shows my network is connected but i can't use browser 
<Kilos> hi Jp__ 
<Kilos> are you using 3g modem?
<theblazehen> Jp__: can you ping anywhere?
<Kilos> you dont ask for help here you state what your problem is then ask can anyone help then you wait patiently
<Jp__> nope i have a network cable or i use the wifi but like i say ,it shows connected but no internet acces
<Jp__> o ok cool 
<Kilos> try disconnecting and reconnecting
<Kilos> and whatch what it says
<Kilos> watch as well
<Jp__> i can ping the rounter and its send but no receiving
<Kilos> have you used the router before 14.10
<Kilos> so its setup to let you go online
<nlsthzn> fiy - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines#Benefits_of_Verification
<theblazehen> Jp__: when you run "ip li", how many interfaces do you see?
<Jp__> 2
<Jp__> and i am working on a other laptop with the network so internet is fine
<Kilos> sort him theblazehen 
 * Kilos hates routers
<theblazehen> Jp__: does the one that's not lo0 or lo or whatever say DOWN,UP, or UNKNOWN?
<theblazehen> Do you have an ipv4 address when you run "IP ad"?
<Jp__> yes the lo (<loopback,up,lower_up.mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN mode default group defualt)
<Jp__> yes i have a ip address
<theblazehen> Jp__: and other is UP?
<theblazehen> Is there a route when you run "ip ro"?
<Jp__> wel only the eth0 is up and the wlan is down
<Jp__> yes there is a router
<theblazehen> I'm out of ideas, and gotta go.. Maybe post on the mailing list, or wait for another guy to help
<Jp__> thanks any why  blaze
<Kilos> Jp__, can you login to the router. my stupid one i have to enable each pc to use the internet individually
<Jp__> yea i can 
<Kilos> just look if it allows your 14.10 access to the net
<Kilos> charl, come up with some clever ideas man
<Jp__> ha ha ha ha ha
<Jp__> ok wil do so
<kbmonkey__> Finally home yipee
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> we need more clever peeps here
<charl> wat wat
<charl> Kilos: reading
<charl> weird one, not sure
<charl> seems like he's gone now
<charl> this RMS talk is _really_ good
<charl> try to get the word out about it
<charl> Kilos: are you still running that twitter account ?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> when im not forgetting
<Kilos> you mean ubuntuza
<charl> yes post the torrent
<charl> with nlsthzn's permission of course
<charl> not sure if he wants a link to his dropbox posted there
<charl> is there a magnet link? then you can simply post the magnet link
<Kilos> i dont know what a magnet link is
<Kilos> lets see if the pro is here
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnet_URI_scheme
<charl> it's a string of chracters that lets you find torrents
<charl> or get the torrent up on ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> neelsie can put it there i think
<Apie> Kilos: how large is the Ubuntu iso download roughly?
<Kilos> 1.1g
<Apie> I have data to get a copy :) thanks sir!
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> you going unity?
<Apie> Yes I think so. I want to use whatever is the default
<Apie> What do you recommend?
<Kilos> ok its not bad
<Kilos> 14.10?
<Apie> Yes 14.10
<Kilos> i havent looked at that'
<Kilos> ill stick to lts
<Apie> Oh lts is .04's hey
<Kilos> yip
<Apie> Donating some to them while I'm at it 
<Kilos> and every second year only
<Kilos> next one is 16.04
<Apie> I want to try latest. Want to give it to guys at work. 
<Kilos> cool thats with mir and systemd
<Apie> I'm already running systemd here. Half way there ;)
<Kilos> sjoe
<Apie> Sjoe am tired today
<Apie> eta 4d 12h
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you need to go telkom modem
<Kilos> the 157
<Kilos> i get isos in under 30 mins
<Apie> The modem is fine. Trouble is I live in a spot where the coverage crosses each other
<Kilos> ai!
<Apie> The map show me exactly on the spot 
<Apie> Should speed up
<Apie> Ill try my wget while trick :)
<Kilos> you need it if its gonna take 4 days
<Kilos> thats worse than gprs speed
<Apie> 2 days now. See 
<Kilos> lol
<Apie> Ha ha. Win!
<Kilos> still worse than gprs
<Apie> If it hits max it will dl in an hour
<Apie> meanwhile I go prep some food 8)
<Kilos> thats ok
<Apie> Then I want to see what neelsie added to the wiki, and learn some more 3d coding math. Eish not enough time in a day
<Kilos> sjoe just saw a fashion how in paris where i could eat all the models
<Kilos> everything made from chocolate
<Apie> Haha sounds sweet
<Kilos> yeah, i love chocolate
<Kilos> dont forget you gotta ask the pro and blaze for some feedback on sfd
<Apie> eta 2h
<Kilos> and actually ask in the lists for any other info
<Kilos> oh thats not too bad
<Kilos> im sure the dbnlug peeps have been doing things
<theblazehen> Kilos: what's this now?
<Kilos> you were at sfd 
<Kilos> i think thats what its called
<Kilos> you and pro were there
<Apie> Links to events we had
<Kilos> we need some feedback on what you heard saw and learned
<theblazehen> Ya
<theblazehen> OK. Will chat with him when he's here
<Kilos> cool
<theblazehen> inetpro, you here?
<Kilos> he is here , just pretending to be busy
<theblazehen> ah, lol
<Kilos> hehe he always tells me he is always here
<charl> good evening
<theblazehen> hi charl
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<magespawn> good evening
<Apie> Hello
<theblazehen> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hi Apie
<magespawn> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi my magespawn 
<magespawn> hello Kilos 
<magespawn> so what is up?
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> exactly
<magespawn> i could not have said it better myself
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines#Benefits_of_Verification
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> see i knew something was up
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> what can you add
<magespawn> let me have a look
<magespawn> nothing to that at least, seems pretty comprehensive
<magespawn> i also have not done much over the last year
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> oi what happened to langjan
<Kilos> he must need some help
<magespawn> if he does, he will probably come back
<Kilos> maybe we should ask vince as well what he can add
<magespawn> good idea batman
<Kilos> them lug peeps doing all kinds of things
<Kilos> Apie, ping
<magespawn> yup and they have regular real world get together 
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<magespawn> Kilos, is Apie a mobile kbmonkey?
<Apie> Hi
<Kilos> yip haha
<Apie> Yes magespawn. :)
<magespawn> cool beans
<Apie> Andchat
<Kilos> Apie, ask vince what he can add
<Apie> Good idea Kilos 
<Kilos> all my ideas are good
<Kilos> except for the bad ones
<magespawn> hah and modest too
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Apie> Thats a good philosophy 
<Kilos> apie keep your ears open for someone coming up here from there please
<Kilos> vince has a box of stuff for me
<Kilos> hi bushtech wb
<Apie> Spares?
<Apie> Sure Kilos 
<Kilos> ya old drives and rams
 * Apie takes bananas out of ears
<Kilos> ya not a good place to keep bananas
<bushtech> Hi kilos 3g shaky again tonight
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi Rynomster 
<Kilos> you lionthinker?
<Rynomster> yo Kilos
<Rynomster> im not lionthinker :p
<Rynomster> but I wanted to talk to him actually
<Rynomster> I also live in randburh
<Rynomster> randburg*
<Kilos> sjoe i forget now who he is
<Kilos> will remember when im half asleep
<nlsthzn> Maaz, tell kilos use the link, no problem
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, nlsthzn on freenode told me "tell kilos use the link, no problem" 20 seconds ago
<nlsthzn> oh you are here
<nlsthzn> sorry]
<Kilos> np
<nlsthzn> thought I saw you left >.<>
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> the dropbox is a public link
<Kilos> can you give me the link again please neelsie
<Kilos> and then i need the pro to do it
<nlsthzn> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/13877196/stallman_ukzn_20140906_960x540theora_128vorbis.mkv.torrent
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> pretending to be busy again
<Kilos> ohi superfly have you got anything to add to our approval page?
 * nlsthzn will look at the approval page tomorrow or day after tomorrow
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ty for what you did today
<magespawn> eskom
<Kilos> ai!
<nlsthzn> I do so little and want to do more and will ;)
<Kilos> good ty , keep up that attitude
<nlsthzn> I love to fool myself and others
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ill hound you
<nlsthzn> I still have seeded 0 of the stallman file... I have no idea if my torrent actually works >.<
<Kilos> we need someone to test it
<Kilos> magespawn, 
<nlsthzn> well it isn't critical but would suck if it didnt'
<nlsthzn> wait, I can test it from the wife's PC >.<
<magespawn> Kilos, 
<Kilos> hows your connection?
<nlsthzn> let us do that nah!
<nlsthzn> now I mena
<nlsthzn> no worries I will test it :p and seed it from two PC's then too :D
<magespawn> okay as long as the power stays on
<Kilos> try get this magespawn https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/13877196/stallman_ukzn_20140906_960x540theora_128vorbis.mkv.torrent
<Kilos> WHAT DOES IT MEAN TO SEED IT?
<Kilos> oops sorry
<nlsthzn> lol
<magespawn> allow others to copy from you 
<nlsthzn> seeding means you make the file available to others to download from you
<nlsthzn> what magespawn said
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> haha ty
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> but if its by dropbox then where does seeding from 2 pcs come in?
<nlsthzn> well it works :)
<nlsthzn> the dropbox link is only a file that a torrent client opens
<Kilos> oh so the file is actually on your pc not up at dropbox?
<nlsthzn> this is the info you need to connect to a server that has a list of all the people that has the file on their pc's and sharing it
<nlsthzn> then you download the file from everyone on the list
<nlsthzn> everyone shares a little of the file until you have the whole one
<Kilos> thats the torrent thing
<nlsthzn> and then you do the same, sharing a little of the file for others
<nlsthzn> that is how torrenting works
<Kilos> ok
<nlsthzn> many people sharing a little so everyone gets alot
<Kilos> so dropbox only carries the link
<nlsthzn> that is why it is fast if many people share (seed) it
<nlsthzn> yes, typically I could upload the "link" to a site like thepiratebay to share to everyone
<nlsthzn> but we don't need that 
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> we could start out torrent site
<nlsthzn> :) anybody could link it on their site or copy it and make it available.
<nlsthzn> many options :)
<magespawn> that was supposed to read, we could start our own torrent site
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> night magespawn and uncle Kilos ... sweet dreams
<magespawn> good night nlsthzn 
<Kilos> night nlsthzn sleep tight and ty
<magespawn> i am also off, good night kbmonkey 
<magespawn> i am also off, good night Kilos 
<Kilos> night magespawn sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-30
<Apie> Maaz: tell Kilos "Morning Meneer!"
<Maaz> Apie: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<bduk1> Morning guys and girls
<theblazehen> Hi bduk1 
<Apie> Morning bduk1 
<Apie> Morning theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Hi Apie 
<theblazehen> Ooh now I get your name...
<Apie> Woke up before my alarm clock today, 5:30 heh
<theblazehen> Im slow...
<theblazehen> Heh
<Apie> Monkey? :)
<theblazehen> Yeah :)
<Apie> I use this nick on my phone
<theblazehen> I know
<Apie> Last night I got a 3D rotating cube in javascript working. I was chuffed :]
<Apie> Took 2 days of reading up. Getting slow in my old age!
<theblazehen> Apie: still better than me..
<theblazehen> Hi bushtech 
<Kilos> morning apiebdunltumand others
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Apie, bduk1 nlsthzn and others
<Kilos> no idea what happened there
<Apie> Spacebar is still sleeping. more Kilos 
<Apie> Haste makes waste! Last night I downloaded 10.04 by mistake! Ai!
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed i think you had a hacathon thing some time in the last year can you add it to our re app page please
<Apie> Now I have two copies :p
<Kilos> oh my Apie donker werk is konkel werk
<Kilos> head bad today
<Kilos> i dont space the tab complete adds one
<Kilos> apie teach maaz the link to the reapp page please
<Kilos> i scroll me dumb trying to find it
<Apie> not sure how to do that
<Apie> Maaz: help remember things
<Maaz> Apie: What?
<Kilos> Maaz, reapp is <reply> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines#Benefits_of_Verification
<Maaz> Kilos: I'll remember that
<Apie> Maaz: help remembering things
<Maaz> Apie: Excuse me?
<Kilos> Maaz, google kubuntu twitter client
<Maaz> Kilos: "Choqok « KDE Microblog client" http://choqok.gnufolks.org/ :: "The Best KDE Twitter Client - Make Tech Easier" http://www.maketecheasier.com/the-best-kde-twitter-client/ :: "The quest for the perfect Twitter client on Linux" http://standardsandfreedom.net/index.php/2014/02/18/twitterclient/ :: "The Best Twitter Client for Linux - Lifehacker"
<Maaz> http://lifehacker.com/5879964/the-best-twitter-client-for-linux :: "Get the best Twitter app for Linux …
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Apie> On twitter kilos?
<Apie> Is it worth using it?
<Kilos> i need to get the reapp thing to twitter ya
<Kilos> ubuntuza has some followers there
<Kilos> i wish inetpro will say if i should or not
<Kilos> or the fly too
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> apie i gave the bot the wrong link
<Kilos> thats the guide page
<Kilos> Maaz, forget reapp
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kerbero> hi oom kilos
<Kerbero> hoe gaan dit vanmôre?
<Kilos> bietjie stadig man kop klap 
<Kilos> en by jou?
<Kerbero> ek moet nou my koffie gaan kry voor ek kan begin dink
<Kerbero> :)
<Kerbero> verder is dit prima
<Kilos> lol
<Apie> Vat jy iets vir die kop Kilos ? we worry about you
<Kilos> nou , i sleep it off. dont worry man ive been carrying this head since 98
<Kilos> took pain killers for 7 years or so and all they did was mess up my guts
<Apie> Ja best not to
<Kilos> what is the page link please apie
<Apie> For?
<Kilos> re evaluation
<Kilos> have you added that we have lost 2 guys to silicon valley
<Kilos> i think thats important to put in
<Apie> On the road now, I'll check it later
<Apie> See email new link th're :)
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> Maaz, reapp is <reply> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReApprovalApplication2014
<Maaz> Kilos: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> what button must i use to see what the page looks like now Apie 
<Kilos> i dont wanna edit i want to see whats been done
<Kilos> nlsthzn, wake up man
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> where you been?
<Kilos> i need info please inetpro 
<inetpro> uh, does it matter?
<Kilos> yes man of course
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> what's up doc?
<Kilos> i need to know first if we can add https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/13877196/stallman_ukzn_20140906_960x540theora_128vorbis.mkv.torrent
<Kilos> to ubuntuza
<Kilos> and also the re-evaluation thing
<Kilos> better if you do it
<Kilos> then
<Kilos> can you and blaze please make up a report on your sfd experience
<Kilos> we must keep the guys going while the re-evaluation thing is still fresh in their minds. momkey and neelsie have done some work there
<Kilos> monkey too
<inetpro> uh... sorry but if it depends on me you'll have to wait
<Kilos> thats fine, i just need to know what to do so long
<inetpro> I don't think it depends on me man, seriously
<Kilos> can i add that info to ubuntuza on twitter or isnt it rlevant there
<Kilos> relevant
<Kilos> and trhe sfd report depends on you and blaze
<Kilos> sjoe sukkel vandag
<inetpro> if it makes sense, add it
<inetpro> if you're unsure, compile it, post here and ask people if it's ok to post publicly
 * inetpro is not in charge of ubuntu-za
<Kilos> the tweet place man
<Kilos> you the guidance guy
<Kilos> otherwise you fight me
<inetpro> everyone is the guidance guy
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> strydom mood again today
<Kilos> im sure you smirking there
<inetpro> just busy here, sorry oom
<Kilos> np busy i understand
 * inetpro is the least important person in the room
<magespawn> mmm, there might be a difference of opinoin on that
<magespawn> opinion 
<Kilos> yip magespawn he is in strydom mode again
<magespawn> you will have to explain that Kilos
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> strydoms like to argue
<magespawn> ahh right
<Kilos> stry=argue
<magespawn> doms=???
<inetpro> and dom?
<Kilos> dom added to stry =argueing just for the sake of it
<inetpro> hmm...
<theblazehen> Down to 7MB data :( hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hi theblazehen
<magespawn> end of the month tomorrow
<Kilos> eish theblazehen thats hard hey
<Kilos> been there done that
<theblazehen> Ya :(
<theblazehen> At least I get more saturday
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> Hi superfly 
<magespawn> hi superfly
<Kilos> hi Spekko bushtech 
<inetpro> Maaz: ftp
<Maaz> Dump FTP! http://www.43folders.com/2008/07/14/dump-ftp see also: FTP must Die!! http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<magespawn> okay, that was a bit random
<inetpro> magespawn: this one keeps haunting me
<magespawn> and it is amazing how many web hosting companies do not support anything else, or it is their default setting
 * inetpro hates having to troubleshoot user issues that involve FTP
<inetpro> FTP is an outdated, insecure, slow and unfriendly pig of a protocol. It has no business being on the Internet in the 21st century. FTP MUST DIE!
<Kilos> hehe see magespawn thats what put him in strydom mode
<inetpro> exactly
<magespawn> having worked with it a bit now, i am starting to agree
<Kilos> so ftp is the culprit and kilos must pay
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> inetpro do you deal with a lot of user issues? software created or user created?
<JP_> hi every one i am back 
<Kilos> hi JP_ 
<Kilos> some more clever peeps here today
<Kilos> did you sort it?
<JP_> hi kilos 
<JP_>  and no i still have the same problem
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl> hi JP_, Kilos, magespawn, inetpro 
<Kilos> ok just state the prob again for those that were away yesterday
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> :)
<theblazehen> Hi everyone
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> charl, how much router experience you got?
<JP_> ok i loaded ubutu 14.04 on a laptop that has windows 8.1 on ,it istalled great but my network is a problem 
<JP_> my network is connected but can't go on the internet or update or install 
<charl> not a huge amount Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> JP_ are you connected via lan cable or wlan
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Kilos> ai! JP_ has a router but his 14.10 dont go online through it
<charl> you have to be very specific about the details of the connection please
<Kilos> eth
<JP_> i aam on the wlan now
<JP_> it was 14.10 ,its now 14.04.1 today kilos
<Kilos> ah
<JP_> yea reloaded 14.04.1 today but same problem
<Kilos> i think when i still had my router connected i had to use dhcp before it connected
<Kilos> is this a big network
<charl> JP_ what are the results of dhcp, can you paste the output of ifconfig on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<charl> what have you done so far to debug the problem
<JP_> i can try its going to take me a few min
<Kilos> charl, i think he is here from a second lappy
<charl> oh yes of course
<charl> while you're at it, also paste the output of route
<charl> then we can see if the router is configured as the default route of your laptop
<charl> as well as the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<charl> those would be the three primary things (i think)
<charl> if you have to move it around with usb it's easier to do it at once :)
<JP_> ok i pasted it
<charl> url?
<Kilos> you have to submit and then the url changes then that you paste here
<JP_> ok sorry what is the all 3  commands i need to put in and copy
<charl> yes please
<JP_> soory i am new at ubuntu 
<charl> yes the output of two commands and then the contents of one file
<Kilos> ok 
<charl> no problem :)
<Kilos> sudo gedit  /etc/network/interfaces
<Kilos> then copy paste the contents
<charl> or if you're on the terminal, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<charl> the cat command just writes the content of the file to the standard output (displays it on the terminal)
 * Kilos sits back
<charl> the simplest way is the following:
<Kilos> JP_, you get terminals by pressing ctrl+alt+t
<charl> ifconfig >> info.txt
<charl> route >> info.txt
<charl> ccat /etc/network/interfaces >> info.txt
<JP_> ok thank you busy with that now
<charl> that writes the output to a file called info.txt in your current working directory (in this instance)
<charl> the double > means it appends the output to the file
<charl> a single > overwrites the file
<magespawn> charl ccat, i have not seen that before
<charl> magespawn ?? ccat?
<magespawn> ccat /etc/network/interfaces >> info.txt
<magespawn> ^
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> oh don't know it, interesting
<charl> what does that do different than regular cat?
<Kilos> bouncy finger
<charl> oh i see, typo :)
<magespawn> ahh yes maybe
<magespawn> right
<charl> cat just reads the file and outputs its contents
<charl> really simple tool
<charl> one of the "essential linux cmmands"
<Kilos> wb Apie 
<charl> hi Apie 
<magespawn> yup i thought is was an enhanced version or something like that
<Kilos> charl just helping JP_ 
<charl> oh sorry ! i saw now i typed it :D
<charl> never even realised, apologies
<magespawn> lol
<charl> it's morning and i haven't had my coffee yet :P
<charl> actually i'm typing on my new laptop and i'm not used to the keyboard yet
<Apie> hi folks
<JP_> ok that cat doesn't want tp work 
<charl> also not with the on c ?
<JP_> ccat is not installed
<charl> yeah sorry my mistake :(
<charl> it's cat with one c
<charl> i'm on a new keyboard :D
<Kilos> excuses
 * Kilos hides
<Apie> Lol
 * Apie points a banana where Kilos is hiding
<charl> :D
<charl> Apie: don't point your ******* bananas at me :D
<charl> sorry bad reference to a movie
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> help JP_ man we need new blood
 * Kilos sharpens vampire teeth
<charl> hehe
<JP_> ok pasted is that every thing
<charl> do you have everything in one file now that you can bring over ?
<charl> if you can bring that onto your other laptop with for example a usb key and paste it on paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url then we can see what's going on
<JP_> yea i just pasted it ,is all there ,i hope
<JP_> sorry if words come out funny 
<Kilos> JP_, after you have it there tick paste then copy,paste the new link here
<Kilos> you will see it has changed
<JP_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8744539/ sorry guys ,blond moment
<Kilos> np
<charl> ok let's see
<charl> eth0 has no ip address, that's your first problem
<charl> wlan0 DOES have an ip address
<charl> are you sure you are connected via lan cable
<charl> because it looks like you're connected via wireless
<charl> your routing table looks good, for wireless
<charl> nothing static configured in your interfaces file so you must be using dhcp
<charl> only guess i can make is that there is something wrong with your wireless connection
<charl> there could be a driver problem, for example
<charl> or something could even be up with the router's configuration
<JP_> yes the wireless is on the wired network is unpluged wil past a other one with everthing connected
<charl> yes with the wired network enabled and wireless disabled please
<charl> you don't need the /etc/network/interfaces again, only ifconfig and route this time
<JP_> yes i am using dhcp
<JP_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8744645/
<charl> now it looks like you have both enabled but it looks good
<charl> you have an ip address on eth0 and another entry in your routing table
<charl> looks perfect
<charl> and you really cannot access anything from that machine? have you tried pinging google.com?
<JP_> sorry i did disconnect it will do it again
<charl> no problem doesn't matter afaik it looks good
<charl> but maybe try pinging google.com, leave the ping running and try all kinds of things
<charl> like the one enabled, the other disabled, then vice versa, both enabled etc
<charl> if you start getting a response that's a good thing
<JP_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8744683/ here we go
<charl> yeah that looks good
<charl> i think try the ping next
<JP_> i have done that already it gives me
<JP_> unknown host
<charl> ah then the problem might be related to your dns
<charl> one sec
<JP_> how do i sort that out
<charl> can you give us the output of this command:
<charl> nmcli dev list iface eth0
<JP_> ok cool 
<JP_> here we go http://paste.ubuntu.com/8744719/
<JP_> back in 5 ,just need to check a delivery 
<magespawn> gotta go as well, chat latter
<charl> IP4.DNS[1]:                             10.0.0.2
<charl> that line is what i'm interested in
<charl> is that correct?
<charl> is that your router perhaps?
<charl> first try this to see it your network is working:
<charl> ping 8.8.8.8
<charl> if you get a response the problem is definitely related to your dns
<JP_> ok i just got word ,i needd to set 10 laptops that are pre-loaded with windows 8.1 with abuntu 14.04 and they must connect to any wireless connection 
<JP_> ok 
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl> sorry i have to go
<Kilos> keep note of how you sort the first one
<charl> bbl
<JP_> it gives unreachable
<JP_> will do 
<Kilos> now you have to be patient again, the guys have to keep work stuff going as well
<JP_> it ok ,he is a great help and so are you ,waiting is worth it
<Kilos> start installing on the next one so long
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> actually lets try something
<JP_> ha ha ha ha ha ha don't remind me 
<Kilos> have you got another one nearby
<Kilos> and how are you installing from dvd or usb stick
<JP_> i have 10 of them
<Kilos> lets see if the live system can connect
<Kilos> that is your install medium
<JP_> ok the live system is where i run it from the flash
<Kilos> cool boot one from the flash disk and choose try
<Kilos> not install
<JP_> ok will do so
<JP_> does the same as the installed ubuntu
<Kilos> did you look at the top right in the panel there
<Kilos> you should see a network manager applet
<Kilos> you click on that and it will open a window with settings
<JP_> ok will check now 
<JP_> nope there isn't a network manager applet
<JP_> i see when you want to install ubuntu there is a oem install
<Kilos> i am on kubuntu so its different, and memory sucks. you see the volume icon?
<Kilos> next to that should be a network icon
<JP_> nope there isn't
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> is the eth cable plugged in?
<JP_> yea maby i must try the oem 
<JP_> yip its pluged
<Kilos> unplug and replug and see then
<Kilos> how good is that cable
<JP_> ok 
<Kilos> try another one
<JP_> is there a network reset command
<Kilos> 14.04 sees any network connections normally. if there is no icon there is no network connection
<Kilos> is there anyway you can bypass the router and go direct adsl
<JP_> nope ,only if i connect wireless
<JP_> i am on the same net work ,but with windows
<Kilos> whew, you have a 3g modem near?
<JP_> no sorry ,i don't have
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> nlsthzn, ping
<Kilos> JP_, how did you make the flash install disk
<JP_> must i put that in to command prop
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> oh the nlsthzn thing
<Kilos> no im calling one of the guys thats in the uae
<JP_> i used Universal USB Installer to install the iso on the stick
<JP_> ha ha ha ha o ok sorry
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i use unetbootin and never have probs but dunno if windows can do unetbootin
<Kilos> Maaz, google unetbootin for windows
<Maaz> Kilos: "UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads" http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ :: "UNetbootin | SourceForge.net" http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/ :: "Download UNetbootin from SourceForge.net" http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/latest/download :: "UNetbootin" http://unetbootin.net/ :: "How to use UnetBootin to create a bootable USB for
<Maaz> Windows 7 ..." http://www.linuxandlife.com/2012/12/unetbootin-create-bootable-usb-windows-7.h…
<Kilos> we need to see the network icon
<Kilos> then we can set it for dhcp or whatever
<Kilos> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Kilos> try making a stick with the above link next time
<JP_> ok downloading now
<Kilos> im not clued on routers but my scrappy one had to be reset if i remember right
<JP_> ok do i choose 14.04 live or hdmedia or netinstall
<Kilos> do you have the iso there
<JP_> yea i do
<JP_> ok is see now
<Kilos> ok on ubuntu i open unetbootin then tick choose and point it to where the iso is\\
<JP_> ok cool 
<JP_> i used the programme to install the iso on the flash ,started ubuntu on try it and now when i unplug the network cable and try to connect on wireless it gives me this
<JP_> (1)creating object for path'/org/freedesktop/networkmanager/activeconnection/2'failed in libnm-glib.
<Kilos> ok do you see the network manager icon up top
<JP_> there is a wi-fi simbol and if i click on it it give me edit connections and vpn  and a few more stuff
<Kilos> ok look at the wifi stuff, maybe some settings in there one uses
<Kilos> and on vpn you should be able to choose all the settings such as lan wan and mobile
<Kilos> im not the right guy to be helping, but there is no one else available right now
<Kilos> im a born beginner
<JP_> ha ha ha ha ha ha its cool ,any help is better as no help
<Kilos> lol thats why i try
<Kilos> but seeing the nm icon is good for now
<Kilos> you can even connect the eth cable and set that up as well for dhcp
<Kilos> somewhere something must connext
<Kilos> connect as well
<charl> ok back
<charl> did you guys get it sorted?
<Kilos> charl i think we running live now
<Kilos> he is looking in the nm
<charl> ah ok
<charl> yeah if 8.8.8.8 is unreachable then you have bigger problems
<charl> sounds like a firewall
<Kilos> ah maybe the windows firewall
<Kilos> or router
<Kilos> i dont know enough
<Kilos> i tried to get him to see if he can connect using live stick
<Kilos> it sees wifi there but i have no idea what it must do
<Kilos> oh i think we on another lappy as well so maybe the one you were looking at is still going
<nlsthzn> I was pinged 
<nlsthzn> :p
<charl> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hey charl , how are you>?
<charl> good good, you?
<nlsthzn> also good thanks :)
<Kilos> sorry nlsthzn were you sleepin
<Kilos> wp ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> wb too
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<nlsthzn> no uncle Kilos ... had to drive friends to the airport in Dubai and back >.<
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ai! 
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> the pro and co gone
<Kilos> there is a guy jp nlsthzn that needs help getting ubuntu to go online through a router
<Kilos> he just here early it seems
<Kilos> charl was helping too 
<Kilos> tomorrow ill tell him to try come on from home. 
<nlsthzn> typically you plug it and you are good to go?!
<nlsthzn> if the router still needs setting up you can do it from your browser of your PC typically
<Kilos> thats the part i dont get
<nlsthzn> just need to default IP address and username and password
<Kilos> he has 2 lappies that work with windows
<nlsthzn> of the router is set to 168.0.1.0 you need to ensure that your IP is also 168.0.1.x (or more typically it would be 168.0.0.1 on the router and you use 168.0.0.x)
<Kilos> and 10 lappies he gotta put ubuntu on that can pick up any wireless connection
<Kilos> sjoe
<nlsthzn> if you set to use dhcp the router will assign in the right range automgically
<Kilos> oh ya in range
<Kilos> he said he was using dhcp
<nlsthzn> if the wifi card is support then it will work to pick up wifi
<Kilos> dont tell me all this now
<nlsthzn> well we need to know the router make and model etc...
<Kilos> tell him tomorrow
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> if it is a technical problem I am a bit useless :p
<Kilos> ill forget by supper time already
<Kilos> but i think it is that range thing
<nlsthzn> well I will be on and off tomorrow I am sure so just ping
<Kilos> ip addies out of range
<Kilos> ty neelsie
<nlsthzn> well if anything I said helps that would be awesome and my pleasure :p
<Kilos> i remember i battled to even see my modem with the browser on 12.04
<Kilos> after ip change it worked
<Kilos> but was a pain to set the ip
<nlsthzn> should be easy but I have not done so either in linux afaik
<Kilos> was easy in 10.10 but i battled in 14.04
<Kilos> think i ended up using cli to get it done
<nlsthzn> well there should be an answer online or with one of the experts here :)
<Kilos> lol
<JP_> i am back
<JP_> and back with good news
 * nlsthzn suspects the router problem is sorted :)
<JP_> yea did it the simple way
<Kilos> tell us JP_ 
 * Kilos needs to learn the simple way
<JP_> made a super long network cable ,that i pluged in to the router ,was on line ,did a quick update throw term and installed updates and restarted and after that wireless and normal wired network picked up
<JP_> ubuntu must make a boot flash update ,would help a lot
<Kilos> you can update your iso
<Kilos> then use updated iso for the flash
<JP_> but its working now so thanks to every one how helped
<JP_> ha ha ha ha ha we should of done that first
<nlsthzn> :) all is well that ends well
<JP_> thanks every body ,u guys are a great help
<Kilos>  sjoe
<Kilos> * Disconnected (Connection timed out)
<Kilos> zsync -i ubuntu.iso http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<Kilos> or zsync -i ubuntu.iso http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
 * Kilos thinks thats right
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/r0NuBMQ ADSL sucking...
<bushtech> theblazehen,  that really sucks
 * bushtech makes mental not too complain about 3g too much
<theblazehen> Haha
<Kilos> haha
<bushtech> for Kilos & me it's btdt
<theblazehen> Btdt?
<bushtech> been there, done ..
<theblazehen> Ah
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Joe_knock sup?
<Kilos> nlsthzn, sorry to worry you, what am i missing was it his eth cable?
<Kilos> Maaz, seen inetpro
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 9 hours, 52 minutes and 37 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-10-30 00:50:02 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-10-30 06:55:02 PDT
<Kilos> Maaz, find him
<Maaz> Sorry Kilos He has broken something and is now hiding away in fear of being reprimanded
<Kilos> ai!
<Joe_knock> Hey Kilos . Gaanit oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self Joe_knock 
<Kilos> ooo ya
<Joe_knock> im good oom. long time
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<Kilos> ya you missed our meeting tuesday night
<Joe_knock> meeting? Here?
<inetpro> ehlo world 
<inetpro> ty Kilos 
<Kilos> ya every 4th tuesday 
<Joe_knock> summary of the meeting?
<Kilos> fixed inetpro ??
<inetpro> what did I miss Kilos? 
<Kilos> not much inetpro 
<inetpro> yep, damn power again... gonna give me a heart attack 
<inetpro> at least giving us many chances to test stability 
<Kilos> sorry power died for a bit
<Joe_knock> inetpro: time for solar/hydro
<Kilos> i dont know where to find the mins
<Kilos> Maaz, meeting minutes
<Maaz> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-05-21-17-44-22.txt
<Kilos> there Joe_knock 
<Joe_knock> Convened at 2012-05-21 17:44:22.266443 by nuvolari
<nlsthzn> Kilos, he used ethernet to connect to the net, update ubuntu then the wifi was working
<Kilos> we up for re-evaluation as an official loco Joe_knock 
<Kilos> so his short eth cable was faulty
<Joe_knock> I think those are outdated minutes, oom Kerbero 
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn 
<Kilos> oi
<nlsthzn> maaz sukkel so bietjie
<Maaz> nlsthzn: *blink*
<Kilos> so where do we see last meeting minutes
<Kilos> oiu oi oi
<Joe_knock> Here we go: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-10-28-18-31-48.html
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> Maaz, forget meeting minutes
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Joe_knock> They all hiding here now: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/
<Kilos> Maaz, meeting minutes are <reply> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it
<Joe_knock> Maaz: Leeroy Jenkins
<Maaz> Joe_knock: Excuse me?
<Kilos> haha no man Joe_knock 
<Kilos> no meeting tonight
<Kilos> was on the 28th
<Joe_knock> Is leeroy jenkins a command? :O
<Kilos> now we sorting application for re-evaluation thing
<Kilos> where did you get  leeroy jenkins
<Joe_knock> internet meme
<Joe_knock> what does LoCo mean?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> local community
<Kilos> we are the za ubuntu community
<Joe_knock> Do you need approval from ubuntu to exist?
<Kilos> every 2 years they review
<Kilos> based on activity
<Kilos> and support
<Joe_knock> interesting. How can the review fail?
<Kilos> only locos get free dvds of new releases
<Kilos> we been very slack last 2 years everyone is too busy
<Joe_knock> I could help spice things up by organizing more events, but South Africans dont like meetups :-/
<Kilos> where are you?
<Kilos> people dont have time anymore
<Joe_knock> I guess nobody wants to waste time on a saturday playing with linux
<Kilos> haha they go shopping saterdays so they can eat the next week
<Kilos> hi magespawn wb
<magespawn> hello Kilos 
<magespawn> thanks, been a long day
<Kilos> did you sort that hacked site
<magespawn> yes i did, but took the Dorothy option
<Kilos> whats that?
<Joe_knock> yeah, I dont know what's up with waking up at 8am on a saturday to shop :-/
<Kilos> but however well done
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> i did not actually find what they had done, i just restored the site from a back, and changed all the passwords
<Kilos> Joe_knock, you still young hey?
<Kilos> that works too magespawn 
<magespawn> it does, but it means that it is possible that they will be able to get in again
<Kilos> magespawn, if you the admin guy there then you can control it 
<Joe_knock> yep oom. I'm still a "laaitie"
<Kilos> haha wait till you got kids
<magespawn> yes Kilos, i can, just a hassle 
<Joe_knock> magespawn: did you go through access logs? maybe they did a brute force on SSH
<Kilos> then youll see how hard it is to find time
<magespawn> Joe_knock, good idea, i will have a look
<Joe_knock> eish oom. Life is too short for that kinda stress :-/
<Kilos> lol
<Joe_knock> magespawn: What was the outcome of the attack? You could reverse-think their attack from the outcome
<magespawn> the first time the defaced the site, put up their own stuff
<magespawn> second time they were running an irc bot and some other software, and the last time they redirected it to another site that was a phishing paypal site
<Joe_knock> is this a CMS?
<Joe_knock> or rather, are you running on CPanel?
<magespawn> Joomla and cpanel, on a vps with multiple sites
<magespawn> http://ansainmobiliaria.com/wp/wp-content/plugins/Paypal-Account/ this is the address that they redirected to
<superfly> a WordPress site
<superfly> typical
<Joe_knock> I'm thinking they compromised CPanel
<superfly> more likely they compromised Joomla
<Joe_knock> Based on this: "they were running an irc bot and some other software"
<superfly> you can run an IRC bot on shared hosting
<magespawn> Joe_knock, that is what i thought too, but either way i have changed all passwords etc
<magespawn> it was in the public_html folder
<Joe_knock> magespawn: From my days playing with Joomla, I remember learning that for all the admin URLs, those should be "special". Like site.co.za/admin124124934812
<magespawn> to be honest the original password were rather week, not mine 
<Joe_knock> You said they defaced/hacked the site 2/3 times? magespawn 
<magespawn> yes, but i think the second two were because if an incomplete clean up on my part
<magespawn> i still have a lot to learn in this area
<Joe_knock> Are you running things on your own? magespawn 
<magespawn> yup totally, except for the guys here
<magespawn> and believe me when i tell you nobody here has even the remotest idea 
<Joe_knock> "<charl> question is... what can be done about translations and customising ubuntu for south africa" - Why not do a Zulu and Afrikaans translation?
<Joe_knock> You guys should consider hiring a junior sysadmin, magespawn 
<magespawn> Joe_knock, that would probably be me, i would only rank myself at junior to maybe mid level intermediate
<Joe_knock> magespawn: Did they allow you to get certified? 
<magespawn> Allow? i pay for it myself and study on my own time, they allow me the exam days
<Joe_knock> magespawn: I would think a company would be decent enough to pay for your certification of LPIC 1 and 2 at least. 
<Joe_knock> Some companies are still paying to get their workers MS Office certified :-/
<magespawn> well not this one, although i technically work as a consultant
<magespawn> you need to ms office certified? wow
<Kilos> wb  apie
<Apie> Ta Kilos 
<magespawn> i thought you could just use google for that
<Apie> sjoe been a busy day
<magespawn> o/ Apie 
<Apie> Hi magespawn :)
<Joe_knock> I'm reading through this meeting about re-evaluation. I kinda don't think our linux community needs to be tied to any distro. We're too small to be picky. Everyone should be welcome, even CentOS people
<Apie> Kilos: lucky me had enough data to get 14.10 too. This time I made sure!
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> Joe_knock, we have redhat peeps here
<Apie> Joe_knock: its not tied down. I myself am using other distros for 4 years now (Lucid Lynx was the last Ubuntu I used)
<Kilos> and lots of guys use other distros and help for all linux gets done here
<Apie> so this download is a first in a while :)
<Joe_knock> I was considering making a big proposal at Open Source day, but I didn't bother, cause what seems to be slight interest doesn't materialize too much, otherwise we could become formerly recognized in SA and push open source as an alternative in schools/gov
<Joe_knock> *materialize to much
<Apie> But I hear what you say Joe_knock: do we reap the benefits?
<Joe_knock> Apie: We as in South Africans? Or we as in ... ?
<Apie> We as in UbuntuZA
<Joe_knock> Apie: My proposal would be to avoid going as "UbuntuZA" and recognizing ourselves as a ZA foundation for Open Source.
<Joe_knock> I dont think we have 1
<Apie> Well before Ubuntu there was always LUGs,
<Joe_knock> How big are the LUGs?
<superfly> mostly dead
<Joe_knock> activity-wise? What about member numbers?
<Apie> do you mean a non-profit foundation, or like a FOSS supporter group
<Apie> Yup. Min activity :(
<Joe_knock> I was thinking of an umbrella open source NPO. We'll always disagree among members, but the membership could stretch far and wide. From Python and Haskell coders, to Arch users.
<Apie> Joe_knock: my best guess is we lack coordination. At least I do. 
<Apie> Interesting thought....
<Joe_knock> We could make it a pay-if-you-can membership, where we can use the cash for admin and NPO work. 
<Apie> like the FSF?
<Joe_knock> I can't clearly specify what we'll do. We can mandate it from what members want us to do. But yeah, we can actually spread open source uniformly. From schools considering Ubuntu to maybe even things like Joomla, etc. 
<Joe_knock> and as far as I know, we're looking at at least 10,000 members who can join.
<magespawn> i have tried to get my sons school on open source, did not go down so well
<Apie> Joe_knock: you should meet William. He has similar ideas. He's not on irc though, only the mailing list. 
<superfly> Joe_knock: this is a tired topic. it happens over and over again. people can't do this indefinitely. there are few people willing and able to put in the effort
<superfly> Joe_knock: I would love to see some activity in the FOSS space in RSA, but the reality is that there is no one to keep things going. I cannot. I have my own open source project, and 3 kids. I don't have time
<magespawn> this is the general problem, we have many willing and able people, but they are usually very busy elsewhere
<magespawn> superfly is there a reason to using a cms when a simple html site will do?
<superfly> magespawn: totally depends
<magespawn> well most of the hotels site are fairly static, only a few of the pages change, and even then not regularly or on demand
<Joe_knock> I think another problem is that nobody in SA would be keen to sponsor the admins salary so that there is at least 1 or 2 people working on it full-time. Mozilla runs about 50-100 staffers on yearly donations
<Joe_knock> magespawn: The basic info stays the same. But what about online bookings, etc. ?
<superfly> I have yet to find an SA hotel that does online bookings the right way
<superfly> they all suck
<magespawn> there are none, the owner does not want them
<magespawn> not even an availability check
<Joe_knock> magespawn: Maybe there is no incentive to it. How many SA folks book online in any case. 
<magespawn> and beside the hotel management software that we use can take care of all of that
<Joe_knock> Trends are changing things though. We have a lot of instagram users
<magespawn> Joe_knock, i think a fair amount and it is increasing
<Joe_knock> magespawn: Did you know SA has 1 million paypal accounts?
<magespawn> nope, seems like a fair amount, avoid the exchange restrictions
<Joe_knock> superfly: Have people had the same "open source foundation" rant as mine?
<Apie> We call it Free Software. Open Source is something else
<superfly> Joe_knock: I've heard it so many times... I'm tired of it now
<superfly> Apie: I call it Open Source because plebians think Free Software is freeware.
<superfly> Have fun convincing them otherwise ;-)
<Apie> (and I bet superfly is also tired of the oss vs foss one too ;)
<magespawn> it would be really nice though it somebody could get it to work Joe_knock 
<superfly> Apie: you've got it wrong, it's FLOSS
<superfly> if you're gonna be an Apie, get it right :-P
<Apie> *FLOSS. Thank you. 
<magespawn> i thought they were three different but related things
<magespawn> Free Libre Open Source Software
<magespawn> ?
<Joe_knock> I'm willing to put the leg work in. I will write up some type of manifesto, but I bet we'll only see 100 members when at least 5000 is the goal
<superfly> their differences are so minute that most people can't tell you what they are
<magespawn> thats true superfly
<superfly> Joe_knock: if you see 20 members, I'll be surprised.
<Joe_knock> will this be without a membership fee?
<Joe_knock> superfly: ^
<superfly> yes
<magespawn> eggs benedict, or scrambled eggs with sauce
<Joe_knock> even though so many folks are earning a decent salary from OSS
<Joe_knock> okay I'll give up then. :-/
<superfly> Joe_knock: if you put a fee up, expect less.
<Joe_knock> Okay, so this room is dead. You guys say the LUG mailing lists are dead. What about anywhere else?
<superfly> Joe_knock: I'll be honest, I have no money, and I have no time. I can be a name on a membership list if you wish to boost your numbers, but I cannot participate beyond looking in and giving my 2c when I have 5 minutes to spare.
<Apie> magespawn: simply put, open source is a development methodology. Free software is a social movement. 
<magespawn> Joe_knock, it can be done but it will take a LOT of work
<Apie> For the long version, see https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/open-source-misses-the-point.html :)
<Joe_knock> superfly: I was thinking a membership fee of R50 a year. Basically, enough to do all the admin work and cover petrol costs for when we send members to promote open source.
<Apie> Joe_knock: where do you know all these people from, these future members, who support the idea for open education? Because I'd love them to come to our Ubuntu irc meetings!
<Apie> Even if they use other distros, it does not have to be Ubuntu. 
<Apie> You probably know the definition of the word Ubuntu. The name says it all, right?
<Joe_knock> Apie: :'D My thinking is based on correlation. We have at least 5000 Java programmers in SA. We have at least 1000 Joomla and 1000 WP +-500 PHP programmers. Then we have at least 1000 Nix users in SA. Then the numbers shrink, but I know about 400 Python programmers, etc.
<Apie> Herding programmers is like herding cats. We are naturally averse to beaurocracy :D
<Joe_knock> Noted. superfly does make many good points though. We sometimes do get the urge to "just do something" but it becomes a dirty struggle that dies out before even coming alive.
<Apie> Joe_knock: have a look at hackersforcharity.org
<Apie> not exactly the same but the idea is using skill sets to aid
<magespawn> Apie i see the the durban hacker house is coming along nicely
<magespawn> bb in a bit just going up to my room
<Apie> Joe_knock: if someone can coordinate us I'm sure there are some who will listen :)
<Joe_knock> I think I am willing to be the "founding overlord", but I am not self-electing and we will need to have a member vote to chair the organization
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. tomorrow is another day
<Joe_knock> bye oom
<Kilos> dont miss the next meet Joe_knock and pop in more often
<Kilos> your idea sounds good just finding members is gonna be difficult
<Kilos> we even battle to find new members here
<Kilos> peeps only come when the need help
<Kilos> s/the/they
<Kilos> wb magespawn night now
<magespawn> he goes so quickly you can almost here the whoosh anyway
<charl> lots of activity here now after long time of deadness, very good to see
<charl> channel got brought back to life :)
<magespawn> indeed it happens as people free up time
<Joe_knock> could be pending december?
<charl> ah
<Apie> I'd like to see the hackerspace magespawn, it is good to see it active!
<magespawn> i would like to use it, that would be cool
<Joe_knock> I'm glad durbanites are hacking. You guys have the warmest part of the ocean, maybe catch fish or surf instead of hacking :P
<magespawn> i am off to bed, good night all
<inetpro> hmm 
<inetpro> I turn me back and when I come back I see interesting debates 
<charl> good evening inetpro 
<charl> i just saw and thought tl;dr
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-31
<kbmonkey> Morning o/
<bduk1> More almal
<kbmonkey> I don't understand why making a bootable Ubuntu usb with dd does not boot. 
<kbmonkey> More bduk1 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy and all others
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> lo inetpro kbmonkey Squirm nlsthzn 
<kbmonkey> Lo ThatGraemeGuy and Kilos 
<nlsthzn> morning
<kbmonkey> O/ nlsthzn 
<superfly> Good evening.
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> you starting pro tricks now too
<superfly> Kilos: i have no time
<superfly> most days i get to bed at midnight
<Kilos> ai! my fly you need to rest some too you know
<Kilos> time for leave again
<Kilos> oh with all the little ones leave is same thing
<superfly> Exactly
<Kilos> well maybe in 20 years time youll get some resting time
<superfly> Maybe when I'm your age, oom.
<Kilos> sjoe then you dont want to rest anymore because every thing is changing so fast you might miss out
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos superfly 
<superfly> Hi theblazehen
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> sorry i took so long was outside in the lekker uv's 
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<Kilos> you still a happy mac user?
<Kilos> wasnt it you that wanted to put ubuntu on one
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<theblazehen> hi inetpro
<TinuvaMac> Kilos: hi, definitely is, actually really like it. Battery lasts 9 hours, I still have the power of unix in the terminal, and the gui is super smooth, and I also have access to useful business apps like Office ect.
<TinuvaMac> but no wasnt me that want to put ubuntu on my mac
<TinuvaMac> osx yosemite is actually very nice
<Kilos> cool
<TinuvaMac> i do wish i could get this lime irc chat on linux, its really nice. too bad you only get it for windows and mac
<TinuvaMac> hexchat will have to suffice on linux
<Kilos> lol hexchat works fine
<Kilos> i even have it here on kde
<Kilos> would be nicer if it could ctrl+r to underline like konversation though
<inetpro> TinuvaMac: how about trying quassel?
<TinuvaMac> didnt know about it, it looks good actually
<inetpro> I would try the MacOSX Monolithic Client (all-in-one, standalone client)
<TinuvaMac> tho i prefer the minimal look on lime
<theblazehen> TinuvaMac: wine?
<charl> good morning
<charl> drinking in the morning already?
<charl> i'll have some coffee instead
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> haha inetpro het jy gesien wat se maaz van jou?
<inetpro> uh nee, waar?
<Kilos> Maaz, seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 1 second ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-10-31 01:27:44 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2014-10-30 11:01:27 PDT
<Kilos> Maaz, find him
<Maaz> Sorry Kilos He has broken something and is now hiding away in fear of being reprimanded
<inetpro> huh!?
<Kilos> haha skuus man
<inetpro> waar val hy uit die bus uit?
<Kilos> hy het gesien julle is weg gister
<inetpro> uh :-(
<Kilos> and he took the normal route
<inetpro> Maaz: find him
<Maaz> Sorry inetpro He has broken something and is now hiding away in fear of being reprimanded
<Kilos> blame the IT guy
<inetpro> skelm!
<Kilos> ek hoop dit kry darem n smile uit jou uit
<Kilos> theblazehen, hows your bp?
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, adsl fixed yet?
<Kilos> some good news
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<Kilos> now to get it everywhere
<Kilos> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/a-victory-for-free-software-over-the-microsoft-tax
<Kilos> oh ThatGraemeGuy do you have to manually have to start your 3g?
<Kilos> i have a fix for that if you do
<ThatGraemeGuy> huh?
<Kilos> does your 3g auto connect?
<ThatGraemeGuy> I have a MiFi box thingy, i'm not sure what you mean
<Kilos> oh not 3g modem into pc
<Kilos> ok sorry
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, no
<Kilos> since 12.04 3g auto connect hasnt worked
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh
<ThatGraemeGuy> those stick things are not for me
<Kilos> ive just had to use the fix on xubuntu 14.04 too
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: http://i.imgur.com/JMC042q.png
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> 2 next to each other with a single wall between?
<Kilos> oh that outer wall aint serious
<Kilos> is the 2 more behind ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> completed reactors
<ThatGraemeGuy> 2 live and 2 under construction
<ThatGraemeGuy> connected the the public HV grid, total supply is currently 1,3 million EU
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh, "to the"...
<Kilos> sjoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's the constant supply, there are a huge number of HV solar arrays all over as well, so daytime supply jumps to 2,2 million
<superfly> :-(
<superfly> I haven't had any time for minetest latetly
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: you're building nuclear reactors in your house?!
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: in my basement power station yeah :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> this isn't on our server, i pretty much abandoned that since nobody plays there anymore :-/
<charl> ja...
<charl> weekend almost there
<kbmonkey> Ja charl it can't come quick enough
<charl> :)
<charl> kbmonkey: http://i.imgur.com/kmYx4tp.jpg
<Kilos> hahaha
<ThatGraemeGuy> we had that on our wall at the office
<ThatGraemeGuy> seems to have gotten lost in the process of moving
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://notalwaysright.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/STUPID.jpg <-- that one too
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> techies think everyone else asks stupid questions
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi Oom
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> ohi my fly
<Kilos> weekend
<Kilos> hi Wraz you still here in za?
<Kilos> \hi Joe_knock 
<Kilos> i go pump water
<Joe_knock> Kilos: Hello.
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> yhx
<nlsthzn> gnome-shell went ded on me
<Kilos> oi
<Joe_knock> eeew gnome
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey 
<nlsthzn> gnome-shell 3.14 with the right extensions is awesome
<nlsthzn> very very very fast, looks great 
<nlsthzn> very functional and also dies on you like most DE if you mess with Wine to much :D
<kbmonkey> Ta kilos :)
<Joe_knock> XFCE is what works on older machines (like mine)
<Kilos> ya actually not too bad on older machines
<kbmonkey> Can anyone tell me why, when I dd the ubuntu iso to usb, it won't boot? Just hangs the bios post test :(
<nlsthzn> perhaps bad download, bad write or something in BIOS
<Kilos> because the usb isnt formatted to mbr state i think
<kbmonkey> The MD5 is good
<nlsthzn> there is UEFI and legacy and all manner of shinanigans these days
<nlsthzn> dd writes raw image so no need to make changes to the usb
<Kilos> you have unity going kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> My pc is pre-uefi :)
<kbmonkey> Nope kilos. Can't install. 
<Joe_knock> booting from USB can be a nightmare with that EUFI stuff. Burn to a disk for convenienve
<Joe_knock> *ce
<Kilos> the disk utility has the goodie in to fornat sticks to mbr then unetbootin makes a good live stick
<kbmonkey> I like totally forgot to bring blank dvd's back from the office :d
<Kilos> you know how to format stick to mbr man
<Kilos> didnt we do this some months ago
<kbmonkey> Yes I do :) and it works for every other distro fine. Strange, is all. 
<kbmonkey> Oh well
<Kilos> doesnt the dd command mess up the mbr bit?
<kbmonkey> Nope
<kbmonkey> dd makes an Exact copy
<Kilos> try unetbootin
<kbmonkey> I have
<Kilos> oi
<kbmonkey> Its still writing the disk
<Kilos> first format stick to fat32
<nlsthzn> dd is typically very good
<kbmonkey> I love dd
<kbmonkey> Could be I need a new pc ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man i use old pc too
<Kilos> format stick fat32 then use unetbootin
<kbmonkey> I oath, its writing to psb at 2mb/s it's going to take all night 
<Kilos> for one iso?
<Kilos> should take 5 mins to make boot stick
<kbmonkey> I'll watch some zombies while I wait :)
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> Braaaains
<Kilos> are you using a 486
<kbmonkey> Lol
<Kilos> or single core p4 with 256 ram
<kbmonkey> It's halloween Kilos. I'm installing linux on a dead badger
<nlsthzn> true story
<Joe_knock> Are you installing ubuntu on a 128MB ram machine?
<Kilos> man we dont do halloween
<kbmonkey> http://www.strangehorizons.com/2004/20040405/badger.shtml
<kbmonkey> The dead does not discriminate
<kbmonkey> No Joe_knock I have more RAM, maybe my usb ports are haunted :)
<Joe_knock> The burn to USB is quite slow. You sure the stick isnt corrupt?
<kbmonkey> It may be Joe_knock. I use it for debian/mint/live gamers ISO's without problems. But it may be broken. I'll keep that in mind :]
 * kbmonkey just looking for reasons to get new hardware
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> Similarly, copying to my extenal drive / backup is also slow. It's not just unetbootin. 
<Joe_knock> we should take scrap hardware and build 1 massive local server with the parts.
<Joe_knock> What is the transfer rate?
<superfly> Ohi Joe_knock
<Joe_knock> 0_/ superfly 
<kbmonkey> We can build skynet!
<Joe_knock> on 2MB ADSL
<Kilos> kbmonkey, if that pc is so slow it will never run 14.10
 * superfly is back on his N900 for the moment
<kbmonkey> The pc is decent Kilos, its just usb that is acting up
<Kilos> you only got the one stick?
<kbmonkey> I'll try others 
<Kilos> im trying to con ian out of a 2g stick he never uses. they great for isos
<kbmonkey> Lol
<Kilos> and i think they dont make them anymore so good to collect
<kbmonkey> Sneaky!
<Kilos> ill even give him a 4g in place of it
<Kilos> he actually has the 4g already and keeps forgetting to return it
<Kilos> so good to rev him for all the 2g sticks he can find
<kbmonkey> Yes yes good plan
<Joe_knock> darn, 14.04 server is killing me.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whats it doing
<Joe_knock> 403 errors. 
<kbmonkey> Oh noes
<Kilos> i ended up installing 12.04 server
<Kilos> 403 no internet?
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, whats happening
<kbmonkey> Kilos: not much :D
<Kilos> you not winning?
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> I'll try again tomorrow night. Had enough of staring at computers today :)
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> hey Kilos 
<kbmonkey> Hi gremble 
<kbmonkey> Horrific halloween to all
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Joe_knock> Kilos: 403, access denied. Im going to wipe this server and try again.
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> superfly, isnt the n900 for irc when eating out?
<Kilos> or your adsl crashed?
<superfly> it's for when my S3 doesn't work, like now.
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> ok all. bed time for me
<Kilos> sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-01
<Kilos> morning buntu peeps
<Kilos> sjoe Vince-0 you here early
<Kilos> môre Kerbero 
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<Kilos> Maaz, môre
<Maaz> Goeie dag %who my vriend
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz, môre
<Maaz> Goeie dag Kilos my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz, botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<nlsthzn> morning all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> whew those macs are expensive hey
<Kilos> macbook air R12699 
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> much $
<Kilos> macbook pro R14999
<Kilos> im sure i can build a gaming desktop for much less
<nlsthzn> yes you could
<Kilos> nlsthzn, how do i see the re-eval page as they will see it not as something that can be edited
<nlsthzn> they will see it the same as us as they also have permission to edit the page... send me the link you have so I can see what you see pls :)
<Kilos> ok lemme ask the bot
<Kilos> Maaz, 
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> aw i forgot
<Kilos> Maaz, re-eval
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReApprovalApplication2014
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: what;s the problem?
<Kilos> i frorgot what i told maaz to remember what the link was for the re-evaluation thing sir
<Kilos> forgot too
<Kilos> and a good morning to you
<inetpro> is it important?
<Kilos> na i bookmarket it in browser as well ty
<Kilos> marked
<inetpro> if you get lost just go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam
<Kilos> ah ty inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz, team is <reply> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam
<Maaz> Kilos: If you say so
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> you'll have to remember to remember what to remember
<Kilos> haha that seems to be the prob thats why i try keep it as basic as possible
<Kilos> ha i remembered
<Kilos> Maaz, reapp
<Maaz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReApprovalApplication2014
<inetpro> a terrible word that
<Kilos> supposed to mean re_app
<Kilos> re-app
<Kilos> Maaz, forget reapp
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Kilos> i tired now
<Kilos> oh inetpro i found a wifi hotspot close by
<Kilos> further towards brits and about 3 ks i think
<Kilos> i dunno how to measure crow fly distance
<Kilos> so no hills between
<gremble> o/
<nlsthzn> Kilos, that is the way the page will look for everyone
<Kilos> ok ty nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<bushtech> Kilos, to measure crow fly distance google earth or mapsource/basecamp can all do it I think
<Kilos> hmm....
<Kilos> what do isps use for their coverage maps
<Kilos> like on this link
<Kilos> http://www.telkommobile.co.za/wifi/#q%3Dmagaliesmoot%2C%20South%20Africa
<Kilos> type in magaliesmoot in the search block
<Kilos> oh i think you must choose prepaid first then wifi i forget now
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> dirty mugs again
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi charl 
<nlsthzn> due to inactivity the ZA subforum in ubuntuforums.org has been closed :/ 
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> we help peeps here not in a forum
<gremble> Why does a subforum have to be closed
<gremble> It is not like it takes a lot of resources, especially when it is inactive
<nlsthzn> I guess not but all loco's that had inactive subforums where archived, they can be re-opened if needed off course
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> good afternoon
<inetpro> hullo magespawn
<magespawn> how is it, inetpro?
<inetpro> very very hot here in Pretoria
<nlsthzn> nice autumn weather here - only 33
<inetpro> 30°C here inside with 40% humidity, too much for me
<inetpro> not sure about the accuracy of the humidity though 
<inetpro> magic mobile phone telling me that
<charl> hey inetpro 
<inetpro> hi charl
<charl> how's it going
<charl> oh sorry you already answered that :p
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> we might get a storm later to cool it off for the old and feeble
<gremble> With all this heat it will probably be hail
<Kilos> hail cools it quick
<gremble> Ya, does not mean I like it :P
<gremble> We have a flat roof
<gremble> Last time there was bad hail, it broke
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> last hail we had stripped all the fruit trees
<gremble> It is very good for the trees though. 
<gremble> Hail puts a lot of nitrogen back into the ground
<Kilos> oh yes hail is good for all plants but only after theyve recovered from the damage
<magespawn> hi Kilos, hi charl 
<magespawn> i am nice and cool for once, down here
<Kilos> haha is it building up to rain magespawn ?
<magespawn> gotta go install a satellite dish 
<magespawn> no just over cast and cool
<Kilos> that place can cook with the best of them
<magespawn> we are having a nice start to summer so far, had a couple of hot days but not sustained yet
<magespawn> gotta go now, dish install, chat later
<Kilos> go install your dish so you dont have to work late unless they giving supper too
<Kilos> enjoy
<magespawn> later
<Kilos> bushtech, i used google maps and a vernier and looks like the hotspot is only 1 k from here
<Kilos> https://maps.google.com/maps?output=classic&dg=brw
<Kilos> but also realised i gave my wifi card and yagi to ian
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> does anyone happen to have any experience getting vlc working on raspbian ?
<Kilos> whats raspbian
<gremble> debian on a raspberry pi
<charl> version of debian that runs on raspberry pi
<charl> yes
<Kilos> oi you okes and your toys
<charl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8775430/
<charl> that's what i did so far but not working
<Kilos> hasnt it got a package manager
<Kilos> to sort dependancies
<charl> regular apt but the apt package does not work
<charl> not compiled properly
<Kilos> anreinstall apt
<Kilos> can you install aptitude on it
<Kilos> is aptitude debian or ubuntu only
<gremble> Aptitude is debian
<gremble> That is why ubuntu can use it
<gremble> Ubuntu is based on debian
<charl> it's not apt's fault it's the package
<charl> that's why i need to compile
<Kilos> cool then use aptitude charl it will give more feedback
<gremble> Is it a schlep to compile packages on the raspberry?
<charl> nono you don't understand Kilos 
<charl> the package installs
<charl> but it is not compiled to work with the gpu that's on the board
<charl> it's broadcom so it's problematic
<Kilos> ai!
<gremble> Isn't the r-pi supposed to be fully open hardware?
<charl> gremble: it's slow. very slow. the rpi is slow to start off with.
<charl> nono broadcom is not known for being open
<charl> openbsd refuses to run on it because of those issue
<charl> omxplayer runs perfectly with hardware acceleration
<charl> but omxplayer does not support subtitles well
<charl> and that happens to be important for me
<charl> compiling vlc took a couple of hours
<gremble> charl: http://hertaville.com/2014/04/12/cross-compiling-qt4-app/ perhaps you can cross-compile from the PC
<charl> the issue is not qt
<charl> i run the command line version of vlc
<charl> the problems are related to audio and codecs
<gremble> That is now spesific to QT4 apps, but I am sure you can use the same cross-comp toolchain
<gremble> I didn't link for QT.
<gremble> I linked for the toolchain
<charl> ah so, lemme take a look
<charl> interesting
<charl> that will speed things up a lot
<charl> but i still need the right compile options
<charl> that's what i'm having trouble with right now
<gremble> Ah ok
<charl> thanks for the help though but i think i need somebody with experience having done this before
<charl> thought i might hit it lucky :)
<Kilos> haha
<charl> i think i need to ask on some rpi channels
<charl> it's a pity because omxplayer works great (for the most part)
<charl> maybe i should try patching it
<charl> and forget about vlc entirely
<charl> or i should simply cave in and use xbmc :)
<charl> but i really like the ability to control the video via ssh
<Kilos> dont give up till you have proved its impossible
<Kilos> proven
<Kilos> and battling with it will keep you out of other trouble
<charl> gremble: i found this earlier which is related https://github.com/rcarmo/raspbian-vlc-cross-compile
<charl> it lets you compile vlc inside a VM using vagrant
<charl> also a very nice concept i think
<charl> lol Kilos 
<charl> i have lots to do here :P not just compile stuff the whole day
<gremble> Ya. you need a compiler that can compile it into the correct bytecode/instruction set
<charl> precisely yeah but clearly that's not a problem
<charl> it is heck of a lot faster than compiling on the rpi
<charl> i am very impressed with the minimalism though
<charl> -/+ buffers/cache:        25M       348M
<charl> only uses 25M with nothing open other than standard ssh
<charl> that's impressive
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<charl> hmmmmmmmm
<inetpro> uh!?
<Kilos> what does uh!? mean inetpro ?
<Kilos> you winning charl ?
<Kilos> or you gave up
<Kilos> you okes all need to get bell.ogg alert/notifications working so you dont take a week to answer
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> s3 fixed?
<superfly> hi Kilos, no.
<Kilos> oh my what happened you always fix things
<charl> Kilos: i'm asking on #raspbian now
<charl> i'll see if i get some luck
<charl> nope no luck
<charl> channel is dead
<charl> that said, it's saturday evening
<Kilos> other irc channels you can wait half a day for help
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> biblical justice with a twist
<Kilos> http://in.reuters.com/article/2014/10/31/congodemocratic-rebels-idINKBN0IK1SL20141031
<charl> true, true
<charl> yum that sounds delicious
<charl> good thing i had an early dinner
<Kilos> eeeek
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> can safe on the food bills that way
<Kilos> how far is kenya from there
<charl> in the west they say "i killed a man" and in afrika they say "i fed my family"
<Kilos> maybe andrew gets eaten if his servers crash
<charl> uganda and some other countries are in between
<charl> Symmetria: they gonna turn you into roast
<charl> i don't think the kenyans would do that though
<charl> kenyans are very nice people
<charl> the somalis might
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> no i think the somalies will just threat you with a bomb
<Kilos> and then eat the pieces
<charl> yeah the kenyans don't like them
<Kilos> thats kind of rough in this day and age
<charl> it's sad
<charl> days are getting shorter ... i feel the winter coming
<charl> today was nice though, clear skies and 20 degrees
<Kilos> 20 is winter
<charl> nono
<charl> -20 is winter
<charl> fortunately not in NL
<charl> here -2 is winter
<Kilos> no man thats the temp you keep meat at for years before you cook and eat it
<charl> very cold that here, in lapland everyone would run outside
<charl> in lapland they don't even see the sun those people
<charl> half the year they live in darkness
<Kilos> eish
<charl> not my climate i would get crazy
<charl> *become
<charl> that's no climate for a normal person that's for eskimos
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but not much flu around there i think
<charl> it's too cold for flu
<charl> nothing survives
<Kilos> i wonder if they got aids there
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<charl> wb theblazehen 
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-02
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<kbmonkey> Kilos: https://asciinema.org/a/13520
<Kilos> i go see
<Kilos> kbmonkey, is that the stickbooted
<Kilos> or unetbootin wanting to make the stick still
<Kilos> kbmonkey, 
<kbmonkey> Yep, unetboot
<kbmonkey> Cool recording terminal commands like that. 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i like unetbootin have had one not work yet
<kbmonkey> It is still going kilos
<kbmonkey> all I want to do is install ubuntu
<Kilos> normally it seems to hang for a while
<Kilos> is it 66% i think then all of a sudden its done
<Kilos> but should take about 5 mins
<Kilos> you got something wrong with that stick
 * Kilos mails the monkey a blank dvd
<kbmonkey> All sticks do this. Yes at 55% it hits a lage file. Progress only updates per file
<Kilos> how come you always have prob making sticks
<kbmonkey> Its the pc I tell you
<Kilos> must be
<kbmonkey> I only have probs with ubuntu. :(
<Kilos> when in doubt use a hammer, the larger the doubt the larger the hammer
<kbmonkey> Cursed
<kbmonkey> Ha ha thx Kilos :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i actually did battle to install ubuntu from a stick once onto a tinycorelinux drive
<kbmonkey> 'df' says 950MB written so it's near done yey
<Kilos> oh good
<Kilos> had to fdisk it then all went fine
<kbmonkey> Maybe I go for a walk. It gets done when I get back
<kbmonkey> Ya I like fdisk
<kbmonkey> I see they changed fdisk menus. Looks more organized. 
<Kilos> i just use fdisk off a win 98 cd
<kbmonkey> Need more weekend. Want to do too much
<Kilos> then no need to learn new stuffs
<Kilos> im really struggling with html
<Kilos> its so simple and easy to understand if you can just remember the tag goodies
<kbmonkey> What part of html are you learning now?
<Kilos> still near the beginning , going over and over to try get it in head
<Kilos> actually looks like a lekker language
<Kilos> and easy to use
<kbmonkey> Ja it is. I want to do more of javascript myself
<Kilos> i can at least now remember <html> and <head> and <title> and how to close them
<kbmonkey> Do you have a site idea you are trying to make to learn?
<Kilos> nope
<kbmonkey> Oh what editor do you write in Kilos ?
<Kilos> i dont want to make a site i just want to learn how to fix them
<Kilos> kate
<kbmonkey> sjoe diving in deep. :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i dont have a unity running anywhere anymore
<kbmonkey> Any decent editor will close tags for you. I pse geany, and gedit will too. 
<kbmonkey> KDE?
<Kilos> oh i have xubuntu on another pc i can try that with gedit
<Kilos> ya kubuntu
<kbmonkey> Okay
<Kilos> but the doing the text isnt the prob its remembering thats alltext 
<Kilos> dunno where that last text came from
<kbmonkey> True
<kbmonkey> It is easier if you have a goal or know what you want to fix 
<kbmonkey> Otherwise there is too much to learn at once :)
<Kilos> i wanted to go fix sites on that other thing
<Kilos> clickworker
<Kilos> they got 40 000 need fixing
<Kilos> but i dont want to start and messup then they block you out
<Kilos> mornsup
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> morn tab dont work
<kbmonkey> Clicbworker huh? Looks interesting. I don't see any place of job listings
<Kilos> you have to do their evaluation thing then they decide what you are qualified to do and offer you stuff
<kbmonkey> Have you done the evaluation?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> both i think or 3
<Kilos> basic stuff they ask
<kbmonkey> It is like elance but I don't think you will need to change website code Kilos :)
<kbmonkey> Looks like copy-editing and tagging 
<Kilos> i went on then they give you what must be done
<Kilos> thats simple enough
<Kilos> but remembering what to do isnt simple
<kbmonkey> Good good
<kbmonkey> Nice to keep busy
<Kilos> i went on with ian and he said its all basic if you follow their instructions
<Kilos> things like a car tire in a grocery page
<kbmonkey> Like a picture, or text?
<Kilos> i can see thats in the wrong place but cant remember what they said to do with it
<Kilos> pictures
<Kilos> proper webpages
<kbmonkey> Is there not a job description or requirement to say what needs to be done?
<Kilos> yes a full explanation
<Kilos> its only the remembering man
<Kilos> kop doff
<Kilos> fixing links too i think
<Kilos> lets say that tire in grocery store
<Kilos> i know its wrong just bang to sommer delete it. might need to find where it should be and move it to there
<Kilos> by then ive forgotten where i started
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> Just keep the job reuuirement open on a second tab and refer to it when you forget. 
<kbmonkey> Work smart
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> It's not about remembering, otherwise I'll never get my work done! My memory like a siv ;)
<kbmonkey> I make todo list. Lists of what I did, lists of what to do. Lists of lists!
<kbmonkey> Cos I forget
<kbmonkey> Usb done!
<Kilos> yay that took long
<Kilos> lets hope it works
<Kilos> man for me its all about the remembering
<Kilos> too min ram and corrupt swap partition
<kbmonkey> The usb booted this time. I chose all the install options, it is now showing a busy cursor. 
<kbmonkey> Not sure if it is working. 
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> ya then must be working
<kbmonkey> It does not show progress. It is stuck on the user name selection screen
<kbmonkey> Mouse moves
<Kilos> patience
<kbmonkey> :(
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> I want more weekend lol
<kbmonkey> Impatient
<Kilos> it seems to be doing nothing but it is working in the background
<Kilos> would be better if it showed what its doing all the time
<kbmonkey> I have not even a chance to look what neels has added to the revaluation wiki! Oh damn
<Kilos> sjoe
<kbmonkey> Maybe I go for a walk. Clear my head. Let Ubuntu work :)
<kbmonkey> A watched pot never boils
<kbmonkey> I have FreeBSD too I want to install. To learn something new. 
<Kilos> yip i just had a breakfast banana sandwitch
<Kilos> sandwich
<kbmonkey> nice
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> I just had banana too!
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> And apple and mandarin
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> i dont eat apples
<kbmonkey> I eat every day
<kbmonkey> Fruits
<Kilos> they what got this world into the state its in
<kbmonkey> Lol Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe actually they just too hard to chew without teeth
<kbmonkey> Baked apples are very good
<Kilos> but sis makes a kinda coleslaw with cabbage and apple and stuff in
<Kilos> so thats good i can just swallow
<Kilos> and carrots 
<Kilos> all graded so no serious chewing needed
<kbmonkey> Now I want apple pie!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> haha my ex says vince is sweet
<Kilos> such a gentleman
<kbmonkey> He is a genuine!
<Kilos> haha she says your little friend so i asked how big is he then she said oh he is big
<Kilos> old peeps see things differently
<Kilos> hmm...
<kbmonkey> Kilos: something rong. Its still waiting at the same place :(
<kbmonkey> Sigh
<Kilos> patience
<Kilos> it took so long to make the stick that most likely the install will take ages too
<Kilos> something not happy on that drive
<kbmonkey> I'm losing hope
<Kilos> or maybe you have to hit an install button or just enter
<kbmonkey> I did hit the install button. It greyed out and it's waiting since
<Kilos> what is on that drive
<Kilos> well if its greayed then its working
<Kilos>  what is on that drive
<Kilos> ???
<kbmonkey> Partitions
<kbmonkey> Why?
<Kilos> something in there isnt happy
<kbmonkey> No errors in sys logs
<kbmonkey> It's not windows
<Kilos> an install that takes 30mins is a battling install
<kbmonkey> Must reboot pc out the first floor window
<Kilos> no man fix it
<Kilos> what is on the other partitions
<kbmonkey> Ubuntu 10.04
<kbmonkey> Well its formatted oler now
<Kilos> did it give the option to install alongside?
<kbmonkey> Over
<kbmonkey> Yes. I chose not to
<Kilos> what else is on there
<kbmonkey> format the old
<kbmonkey> My debian
<Kilos> is there anything on that drive you want to keep
<kbmonkey> Yes. Its all my work on there
<Kilos> oi
<kbmonkey> Also Mint
<Kilos> sjoe
<kbmonkey> Partitioned for 3 OS's
<Kilos> \ok then rstart it and choose the run live option
<kbmonkey> That is little 
<kbmonkey> Okay oom. Good call !
<Kilos> i had a kde that battled with installing till i ran it  live then installed from there
<kbmonkey> Work is backed up. I just don't want to destroy the parts
<kbmonkey> It's this unetbootin I tell ya
<kbmonkey> Running disc checker now
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> disk checker checks the stick
<kbmonkey> I know
<kbmonkey> No errrors found
<Kilos> ya inetbootin is good
<Vince-0> Haai 
<Kilos> run it live and see
<Vince-0> kbmonkey, Kilos 
<Vince-0> wat se julle
<kbmonkey> Hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> die apie sukkel man
<kbmonkey> Need new hardware 
<kbmonkey> Live works
<Kilos> ok in live on the desktop is an icon to install
<Kilos> try that
<Kilos> also you need to see how many partitions you made primary
<Kilos> only 4 allowed
<Kilos> so you have mint and 10.04 there already
<Kilos> only root parts should be in primary if you using so many systems
<Kilos> everything else in logical i think its called
<kbmonkey> Of course. 3 primary and one extended with 5 sub partitions. This is nothing new, I've had this layout for a year at least. 
<kbmonkey> I think my usb ports are shot
<kbmonkey> It is stuck at the same place 
<kbmonkey> I try again another day. Will burn a DVD instead
<Kilos> sorry power died
<Kilos> what i missed
<kbmonkey> I'll get a dvd tomorrow and try that way Kilos :)
<Kilos> it isnt unetbootin
<Kilos> how many primary partitions are used with the other systems
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> Anything interesting happening?
<Kilos> only my monkey battling
<gremble> What what is your monkey battling?
<Kilos> he cant get 14.10 to install from stick
<Kilos> kbmonkey, !!
<Kilos> coooowwweeeeee
<Kilos> bananas in the ears again
<gremble> This girl is about to get killed by a creepy clown
<gremble> D:
<Kilos> what are you watching
<gremble> Supernatural
<Kilos> ah
<gremble> I usually don't watch series
<gremble> but I can't get myself to do anything else
<gremble> So now I am sitting here in self-loathing and watching this
<kbmonkey> Happy horror halloween
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> monkey
<Kilos> talk to me dammit
<kbmonkey> About what Kilos 
<Kilos> about this install man
<kbmonkey> I wana make green bean curry
<Kilos> you havent answered the last 4 questions
<Kilos> mail me some too
<kbmonkey> Ill try with a dvd in the week
<Kilos> you say you have backed up everything
<Kilos> then boot from stick and go install then choose  erase and use entire disk
<kbmonkey> gremble: I watched the walking dead on halloween. It is great
<Kilos> stick must work
<Kilos> your prob isnt with the install media but with everything on the drive
<Kilos> dvd will be even slower
<kbmonkey> No Kilos.  I am not destroying my other partitions. All my development tools are on there and I don't have the bandwidth or inclination to set those up again. 
<Kilos> sjoe. no spare drive?
<kbmonkey> No. I gave spares to william
<kbmonkey> For his classes
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> i think you gonna find you have used up your 4 primary partitions
<Kilos> have you got a spare 8g stick
<Vince-0> kbmonkey: what hdd is it for?
<Kilos> or 16g
<Vince-0> you should pull in here and whack 'em on my 10meg fibre at work
<kbmonkey> It's my pc's hdd Vince-0. 
<kbmonkey> ubuntu installer just hangs, is all. My current installs work good. 
<kbmonkey> I suspect faulty usb ports
<Vince-0> aganee
<kbmonkey> nope Kilos my partitions are all good. 
<Kilos> ok
<kbmonkey> I give up today till I get the dvd tomorrow :)
<Kilos> w2ell lets see what a dvd does
<kbmonkey> Run out of time
<kbmonkey> Need to start cooking!
<Kilos> time always too min
<gremble> You can also try dd if unetbootin doesn't work
<gremble> I've completely switched over to using dd for my linux booting needs
<kbmonkey> Eish ubuntu maak my tiete lam
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> use fedora!
<kbmonkey> gremble: I love dd. It works every time except with ubuntu. It's a halloween curse I tell ya :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<kbmonkey> Vince-0: I got FreeBSD I want to give a go with actually
<gremble> It doesn't work with ubuntu?
<Vince-0> sjoe that's brave
<gremble> That is fantastic
<gremble> FreeBSD is very nice
<gremble> It is just an effort to get desktop things to set up
<gremble> Also can't use unetbootin/dd for *BDS as it does not have the syslinux hack to let it boot up
<Kilos> standby ThatGraemeGuy ?
<kbmonkey> I'r keen to get more hands-on with the install process. The point is to learn more about it :)
<gremble> FreeBSD install process is automated. Try Gentoo/Arch if you want to play with the install process
<gremble> Not that I am trying to disuade you from using FreeBSD. TI is awesome
<gremble> It even
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope, minetest :)
<charl> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> wb not_found 
<Kilos> long time since you been lost
<not_found> nope, it is standard for me
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<gremble> I have to do two cartoons for the newspaper but I have no inspiration to draw
<ThatGraemeGuy> ooh load shedding, thanks eskom
<gremble> Well yes. They have to cut costs in infrastructure to afford the directors' salaries
<gremble> They are doing a bang-up job and therefore have to get paid a lot
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hmm...
<gremble> I tea keeps being finished whenever I look at my mug
<gremble> I think someone is stealing it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ive started making tea in a 1 litre stork container then topping up my beer mug as needed
<Kilos> also saves beer mugs from cracking
<gremble> You are a genius
<Kilos> na just lazy, lazy peeps always look for the easy way out
<gremble> People that are both lazy and creative are the best kinds of people
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> being a mechanic you learn to make things that work. often you cant get some tool into a certain space or angle so you make your own
<gremble> I know about that part
<gremble> My bakkie uses a really weird size nut for the oil sump
<gremble> We had to go borrow a special socket
<Kilos> ive made things over the years and now find one can buy similar things
<gremble> Afterward we just welded a proper nut onto the sump nut. Now it works fine 
<gremble> xD
<Kilos> ask the pro
<Kilos> yip make things work the way you want them
<bushtech> why do "people" always feel the sump plug needs to be tightened till your eyes pop out?
<bushtech> Grrrrrrrrrr
<Kilos> bringing the same attitude to computers gave many gray hairs though
<Kilos> ya thats stupid hey
<Kilos> best is to put pressure on the spanner then whack the plug with a hammer
<bushtech> slight deformation of threads?
<Kilos> those hydraulic impact wrenches often work
<Kilos> no man not with a 4 lb hammer
<Kilos> you just need the shock effect
<gremble> I just want to know why it comes in a weird American size
<Kilos> the whole idea is to make it so you take the vehicle in and pay
<gremble> Screw them
<Kilos> like with all modern cars you need computer diagnostic equipment to fault find for you
<gremble> haha
<gremble> No, I have a simple Bantam Bakkie
<Kilos> good
<gremble> It barely has powersteering
<bushtech> buying the right socket size a whole lot cheaper than a service
<Kilos> i have a large set of metrinch tools
<Kilos> they fir everything
<Kilos> fit
<gremble> We couldn't find one. My grandfather knows a mechanic though, so we got one there
<Kilos> but cost an arm and half a leg
<Kilos> you in pta hey?
<gremble> Ya
<Kilos> small parts centre and some others i forget
<Kilos> small tool centre
<Kilos> just get the single sockets you need , ratchets and power bars are standard
<gremble> I will keep that in mind. 
<gremble> Thanks
<Kilos> there is actually another manufacturer that has followed the metrinch pattern for sockets
<Kilos> i cant remember who
<Kilos> gedore maybe
<gremble> I think my father has a gedore set, or my brother has it now
<gremble> had*
<Kilos> those metrinch sockets are magic. you can file all the corners off a bolt and it still loosens them
<Kilos> metrinch doesnt have the many notches it is a 6 sided socket
<gremble> I dislike working on cars though haha
<Kilos> with rounded grip faces
<Kilos> working on your own is fine
<gremble> No it is not haha
<Kilos> working on other peeps cars is a pain
<gremble> I would prefer not having to worry about it
<Kilos> "since you fixed my carburettor my back brakes jam all the time" etc etc
<Kilos> hate fixing other peeps stuff
<Kilos> pcs is different i enjoy that
<Kilos> and dont charge anyway so there cant be comebacks
<gremble> I hate it when you don't charge and there are comebacks
<gremble> As if everything I do comes with a warranty
<Kilos> i mainly help my son on the odd occasion fix clients drives or recover data etc
<Kilos> rest of the time i play freecell
<Kilos> and forget to remember what i must remember to remember
<gremble> I have no idea how freecell works
<Kilos> its lekker time consuming and mahjong
<gremble> Damn it is difficult to draw anime >.>
<Kilos> ask my daughter
<Kilos> http://kaiverta.deviantart.com/art/Wake-Up-Sleepy-Head-217131144
<Kilos> is that anime
<charl> doesn't look like it
<Kilos> i have no idea what anime is but i know she does it
<charl> this is more anime http://kaiverta.deviantart.com/art/hollow-ichigo-478513589
<charl> not anime, manga
<charl> anime is animated manga
<charl> but i'm looking at her stuff now, she's very talented nevertheless !
<Kilos> thats how she makes a living, with her art
<Kilos> hmm...
<kbmonkey> how is the site fixing-learning going Kilos 
<Kilos> i did nothing today sir
<Kilos> just loafed
<Kilos> hows the bean curry?
<kbmonkey> very good
<Kilos> email some
<kbmonkey> it was too hot for the wire ;)
<Kilos> i shoulda been an injun i can live on curry
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> it says virus detected when I try attach it to email!
<Kilos> hehehe
<Kilos> change the .exe to .food
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> load shedding because of a silo that holds coal cracking up
<Kilos> at our biggest power station
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> now another investigation committee will be setup i spose
<kbmonkey> really?! that sounds pretty darn dangerous
<Kilos> they say its due to lack of maintenance and vaardighede
<Kilos> i cant think of the english word
<Kilos> something like experience
<Kilos> watching the news can be quite funny at times
<kbmonkey> competance?
<Kilos> thats the word ty
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<Kilos> competence
<kbmonkey> add "in" before that
<Kilos> Maaz, define competence
<Maaz> Kilos: Competence \Com"pe*tence\, Competency \Com"pe*ten*cy\, n. [Cf. F. comp['e]tence, from L. competentia agreement.] 1. The state of being competent; fitness; ability; adequacy; power. [1913 Webster]  The loan demonstrates, in regard to instrumental resources, the competency of this kingdom to the assertion of the common cause.        --Burke. [1913 Webster]  To
<Maaz> make them act zealously is not in the competence of law.                               -…
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> incompetency
<kbmonkey> this bot is incompetant sometimes
<Kilos> Maaz, define incompetant
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about incompetant. Maybe you meant Incompetent or incompetent?
<Kilos> Maaz, define incompetent
<Maaz> Kilos: Incompetent \In*com"pe*tent\, a. [L. incompetens: cf. F. incomp['e]tent. See {In-} not, and {Competent}.] [1913 Webster] 1. Not competent; wanting in adequate strength, power, capacity, means, qualifications, or the like; incapable; unable; inadequate; unfit. [1913 Webster]  Incompetent to perform the duties of the place. --Macaulay. [1913 Webster]  2. (Law)
<Maaz> Wanting the legal or constitutional qualifications; inadmissible; as, a person professed…
<Kilos> ya that
<Kilos> and the reason why some cops cant fill in charge sheets is because there isnt enough money for training
<kbmonkey> it's a hard job
<Kilos> ya looks like
<Kilos> and 2 eskom employess caught with 2 stolen transformers worth 650k
<kbmonkey> hectic
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good evening
<kbmonkey> evening.
<kbmonkey> kilos went to bed already
<magespawn> hi kbmonkey 
<magespawn> must have been a long weekend for the oom
<kbmonkey> he mentioned power cycling 
<kbmonkey> load shedding, that's it
<kbmonkey> apparently there is a crack in one of the coal silo's
<magespawn> yes, i saw a picture today, apparently the whole thing has collapsed
<kbmonkey> oh dear
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-26
<pieter2627> morning all
<thatgraemeguy> morning peeps
<inetpro> good mornings everyone 
<inetpro> oh and hi thatgraemeguy and pieter2627
<pieter2627> o/ inetpro 
<Sxuza> so why is there so much noise here today ?
<Sxuza> Cryterion : morning 
<Sxuza> u got my sms the Saturday ?
<Sxuza> did the work thingie go well ?
<Cryterion> Morning, Sorry was very busy over the weekend with family and didn't get a chance to contact you
<Sxuza> no problem 
<Sxuza> but u did come down to EL ?
<Cryterion> Yes did, but had to return yesterday
<Sxuza> o ok 
<ghostcomplex> hmmm
<ghostcomplex> hi guys, any stats fundies here:
<ghostcomplex> If I win 70% of my matches and you win 60% of your matches, how you you calculate the probalibity of me beating you?
<MaNI> the probability of you beating me is always 0
<pieter2627> i think it would be 70 over 60
<pieter2627> gremble would be best at answering that as far i know
<ghostcomplex> MaNI: Why do say 0
<MaNI> I cannot be beaten :)
<MaNI> nah j/k I also think it would be 70 over 60 but I'm too tired to think properly at the moment :p
<ghostcomplex> hmmmm
<ghostcomplex> do you perhaps knwo what kind of topic this problem will fall under?
<pieter2627> ghostcomplex: (statistical) probability...
<pieter2627> here is my thinking behind it:
<pieter2627> Imagine 4 teams that will play against each other...
<pieter2627> that is three matches per team as you don't play against yourself...
<pieter2627> team A and team B has played two matched (against C & D) and will now face each other
<pieter2627> Team A has won both (100%)
<pieter2627> team B one (50%)
<pieter2627> then try working it from there
 * pieter2627 just cannot completely find why 100 over 50 seems ok
<ghostcomplex> I'm also struggling to understand the 100/50 part, hence trying to find the topic, thanks pieter2627 
<pieter2627> yea it is quite complex - can't even think of it as a venn diagram
 * pieter2627 just realised that it will be wrong - if both had 50% then the probability for each has to be 50%
<ghostcomplex> true pieter2627 
<ghostcomplex> also having trouble googling the problem
<magespawn> good afternoon
<ghostcomplex> hi magespawn 
<ghostcomplex> perhaps you can help: If I win 70% of my matches and you win 60% of your matches, how you you calculate the probalibity of me beating you?
<MaNI> P(A ∩ B) = 0 is what you want
<MaNI> ergh no not even
<MaNI> key term to search for is mutually exclusive or disjoint though I think
<MaNI> P(A or B) = P(A) + P(B) = 0.7 + 0.6 = 1.3;  0.7/1.3=0.54  - I believe you can just do that though I'm ready to be corrected :)
<ghostcomplex> MaNI: Do you perhaps have to link to where you got that from?
<MaNI> https://people.richland.edu/james/lecture/m170/ch05-rul.html
<MaNI> see the specific addition rule
<MaNI> "When two events, A and B, are mutually exclusive, the probability that A or B will occur is the sum of the probability of each event."
<MaNI> I think you can just plug the numbers into that rule and then balance the equation, the result also feels right to me
<MaNI> however my statistics knowledge on this sort of thing is a bit rusty so I may be wrong
<pieter2627> plugging a 50% 50% (or any other equals) in that also works as expected
<ghostcomplex> weo weo
<ghostcomplex> thanks MaNI, that looks correct
<magespawn> ghostcomplex: i would have to look it up. a little beyond my current level
<magespawn> there are a couple of the others are mathematicians
<magespawn> chat later all
<Kilos> evening superfly  and others
<superfly> Hi Kilos 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos how are you doing? Recovery going as hoped?
<Maaz_> Langjan: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell langjan kyk hierna, bietjie snakks maar miskien beter as medikasie http://www.naturalprostate.com/cgi-bin/mailout/mailmgr.cgi" 5 days, 11 hours, 29 minutes and 11 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi Langjan good ty
<Langjan> Problem solved?
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> what prob
<Langjan> oh my, had an op for the kick of it?
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Langjan> lmga, is it that good? 
<Kilos> well, noting popping out anymore
<Kilos> just not lekker when peeps cut holes in you
<Kilos> but im good ty, how are you
<Langjan> For sure, not a good thought. Now next step is to get to Oz?
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> Also fine thks, a bit lonely, another week to go.   
<Kilos> want to be there before Christmas
<Langjan> When are you hoping to go?
<Langjan> Great, for how long? And where in Oz?
<Kilos> still some more saving 
<Kilos> melbourne and for 3 months
<Langjan> Wow! Pretty area, not so far from my girl in Canberra.
<Kilos> i not going to see the counrty side
<Langjan> OK visiting, but still beautiful area. So what are you planning to do while you're there? 
<Kilos> sleep
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Langjan> expensive sleep...
<Kilos> and catch up 30 lost years
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Langjan> Is that how long you have been separated? 
<Kilos> 30 years since first meeting on 31 dec
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> and i suppose 29 and a hlaf since separating
<Langjan> You met, then separated after 6 months? 
<Kilos> after 4
<Kilos> one fight
<Kilos> and too much arrogance both sides
<Langjan> that lasted 30 years?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> crazy hey
<Langjan> A better fight than Renamo and Frelimo, they could only do 18 years
<Kilos> you think i only been stupid since bashing my head
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> So what makes you want to get together, both sides? 
<Kilos> both sides
<Kilos> one wakes up at times to realise that at times there is no alternative
<Langjan> Enjoyed the fight so much youre ready for another? 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Langjan> So what does she do in Melbourne?
<Kilos> retired nurse
<Langjan> And after 3 months, hoping for what?
<Kilos> well , i spose youll have to wtch this space
<Kilos> watch
<Langjan> OK, well I really hope things work out for you the way you would like  
<Langjan> She staying on her own? 
<Kilos> with our daughter
<Langjan> OK have you seen her and what does she do? 
<Kilos> Langjan see your pm
<Kilos> we chat daily
<Kilos> nothing broken
<Kilos> gonna rain
<Langjan> Nothing broken, keeping safe thks to Kilos 
<Kilos> keep up the good work oom
<Langjan> Trying, thks you also
<Langjan> Thks for being such a great backup sonny
<Kilos> im happy to help
<Langjan> keep and sleep well  
<Kilos> ty you too
<Langjan> Thks, bye for now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-27
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<mazal> Mornings
<pieter2627> morning all
<anton> morning pieter2627
<anton> is anybody with Neotel?
<anton> nobody with neotel?
<Sxuza> anton : u mean landline ?
<anton> fibre
<anton> currently on a poc with a 6 meg fibre, 5 for internet and 1 for to the DC in Midrand.
<Sxuza> DC ?
<anton> DataCentre
<Sxuza> poc ?
<Sxuza> that must be superfast internet 
<anton> proof of concept
<anton> meh it's ok 
<Sxuza> 6Mbps ?
<Sxuza> its just ok, im not even close to know those speeds
<Sxuza> <---GPRS 
<anton> the 6 is devided in to 5 for internet usesage and then 1 meg straight to the Neotel DC in Midrand and we are in Randburg
<anton> the 1 meg is useless, if it reaches half capacity on the line i then experience anything from 40% to 70% packet loss
<anton> then my mysql replication just dies
<Sxuza> im currently experiencing slow speeds from Vodacom 
<Sxuza> its been bad , web browsing etc 
<anton> yip each 1 of us has their own battles with ISP
<Sxuza> what happened to MTN/Voda wanting to share network charges with watsapp ?,lol
<Sxuza> heard this long time ago , i dont know where it eneded
<Sxuza> ola ghostcomplex 
<anton> afaik mtn wants whatspapp to close and vodacom wants whatsapp to reimburse them go figure
<Sxuza> and cell C is bad news when it comes to travellers on internet 
<Sxuza> specially down here in the Transkei areas
<Sxuza> i dont know about the well developed cities
<anton> living in the bundus is the life
<Sxuza> Bundus,lol
<anton> cellc is ok
<Sxuza> how much ure paying for your Neotel connection ?
<anton> urg let me see if i can find somebody at neotel who is NOT suspended
<anton> couple of grand
<Sxuza> lol
<Sxuza> SNO
<Sxuza> the so called 2nd network operator that everyone thot it wud be a problem solver cud be sleeping with the enemy( Telkom)
<ghostcomplex> hi Sxuza 
<Sxuza> whats happening ghost?
<Sxuza> are u the guy on the Power series ?
<Sxuza> lol
<ghostcomplex> lol
<ghostcomplex> nope
<anton> well runningon ADSL line with VPN and my replication is abit behind but at least I'm not getting packet loss and my slave replications are not stopping
<ghostcomplex> why is mtn only gunning for Whatsapp and not the other messege apps
<ghostcomplex> eg: facebook-messenger
<anton> I repsume about 70% of their user base is using whatsapp
<anton> presume
<Sxuza> same here anton 
<Sxuza> i think so too
<ghostcomplex> so whatsapp is probably eating into sms and calls
<anton> personally prefer google hangouts
<anton> yip sms is a billion rand income to them
<MaNI> they all belong in jail for even charging for sms'es
<Sxuza> #messaginfeesmustfall ?
<MaNI> they should never have been there to begin with
 * Sxuza thinks MaNI 's gonna start a revolution
<Sxuza> im waiting to support u MaNI 
<MaNI> if I had the ability to do that I would have long ago, over much bigger issues
<Sxuza> i also dont think i shud be buying sms bundles
<Sxuza> whats happening to other coutries out there , are they not paying for texting ?
<Sxuza> one of our networks has introduced free WatsApp ? 
<ghostcomplex> I think texting/ calling in other countries is much cheaper
<Sxuza> but still there's a price attached to sms'es
<Sxuza> so we're not doing what other countries are not doing. im refering to MaNI's expectations of thinking that this service shud've been free 
<ghostcomplex> I wonder how the profits compare between sms/calling, contracts, data purchases etc
<anton> there was an article on mybb  the oterh day about how sms income has dropped on the mtn network, trying to find it
<anton> ooohhhh.....a R71million fine and looks like the JSE is going to investigate MTN for insider trading......hope you all are sellin gur mtn shares quickly
<ghostcomplex> *billion
<anton> yip sorry billion
<Sxuza> ure forgiven 
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi superfly thatgraemeguy inetpro and others
<Kilos> hi anton ghostcomplex 
<anton> ello
<anton> wanted to ask u r u the same kilos as in avcom?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> no anton 
<Kilos> im only here
<anton> ah ok
<Kilos> but welcome to ubuntu-za
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> Kilos: things are quiet in here these days 
<Kilos> looks like it superfly 
<Kilos> sad
 * pieter2627 cannot believe it is meeting again tonight - time went on a jet ride
<pieter2627> Kilos: will you be mailing the list (and africa)
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> ill mail or list pieter2627 
<Kilos> bit late for warnings
<pieter2627> Kilos: "mail or list"
<pieter2627> btw, hoe gaan dit met oom?
<Kilos> ek word gou beter dankie pieter2627 
<Kilos> i mailed our list
<Kilos> pieter2627 you the chair?
<Kilos> should be tweet and g+ announcements as well
<pieter2627> yes
 * pieter2627 wbb soon
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> How are you?
 * pieter2627 is back
<gremble> Welcome back pieter2627 
<pieter2627> ty gremble
<superfly> sjoe
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> wassup superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: dis warm
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> Kilos: just ping me when you start
<Kilos> will do superfly 
<Kilos> hehe if im still awake'
<inetpro> Kilos: pomg
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> hello inetpro 
<inetpro> hallo
<Kilos> you also tired
<inetpro> always
<Kilos> i didnt g+ about the meeting in 25    mins
<Kilos> nor the za tweet
<Kilos> sigh
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> hi clr_ 
<clr_> hi kilos
<clr_> what's up
<clr_> monthly meeting I see
<Kilos> meeting in 15 mins
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> other wise id be asleep already
<clr_> I wish
<Kilos> haha i wish i could spend more time awake
<clr_> I try to get 6 hours a day of sleep
<Kilos> whew
<clr_> does not allways work out
<Kilos> atm i think thats how many im awake
<clr_> wow, how so
<Kilos> i think meds have a sleeping effect
<Kilos> or maybe im old
<clr_> hahaha you have to be real old if you can only stay awake for 6 hours a day, no, it must be the meds
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> what do you call real old
<clr_> but how old is old?  I mean
<clr_> haha
<clr_> you see, it's all relative
<Kilos> ah maybe relatives are making me tired
<clr_> I think I might be considered real old by some of the participants here
<Kilos> must be meds
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> you real old
<clr_> but then, yo might be real old to me?  who knows
<Kilos> are you 40 yet
<clr_> No, Im young, but not quite 50
<Kilos> lol
<clr_> you?
<Kilos> well looking at it like that im young but not 70 yet
<Kilos> 64
<clr_> haha, ok you win
 * superfly is in the middle these days, at 35
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> and pro is not quite 50 either
<pieter2627> all ready...
<Kilos> yip
<pieter2627> should we ping guys Kilos
<Kilos> we gonna be min
<Kilos> inetpro superfly everyonr=e else ping
<Kilos> oh my 
<Kilos> start pieter2627 
<Kilos> gonna be a short meeting i thik
<Kilos> n
<pieter2627> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - Oct 2015
 * Maaz_ gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Kilos> Maaz_ I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz_> Kilos: Okay
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction 
<Maaz_> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<pieter2627> Evening  all and thanks for joining in on our monthly meeting 
<pieter2627> Please introduce yourselves to Maaz for the minutes using `Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>` eg. 
<pieter2627> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz_> pieter2627: Righto
<inetpro> Maaz_: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz_> inetpro: Sure
<pieter2627> the agenda for today's meeting can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20151027 
<pieter2627> check that nothing is missing and feel free to raise anything you might want to add
 * inetpro listening in with one ear
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting 
<Maaz_> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<pieter2627> the previous meeting's minutes is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150922 
<pieter2627> please do not go and read it cause i'm in trouble for forgetting to have done stuff :P
<Kilos> oh my inetpro what you doing
<Kilos> haha pieter2627 
 * inetpro busy with some work in the background
<Kilos> clr_ Vince-0 you guys wanna login?
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Plans for 2015 
<Maaz_> Current Topic: Plans for 2015
<pieter2627> the drill for this is short unless someone has something to say for its topics
<superfly> Maaz_: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz_> superfly: Righto
<Vince-0> Maaz: I am Vin Swart
<Maaz_> Vince-0: Alrighty
<Kilos> oom clr_ ?
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz_> Current Topic: Events
<pieter2627> Has anyone attended PyCon or DASA?
<inetpro> pieter2627: not me
<Kilos> everyone snowed under looks like
<pieter2627> haha
<inetpro> would have liked to go to DASA
<pieter2627> then any news for the other events - install Fest, Ubuntu hour
<inetpro> Ubuntu 15.10 has been released
<superfly>  ^^
<pieter2627> if anyone has anything about the 16.04 Release Party then now would be a good time
<pieter2627> has anyone upgraded yet?
 * pieter2627 wanted to on the weekend - but things...
<Kilos> ami is security becoming more of an isue
<clr_> maaz: I am Charl le Roux
<Maaz_> clr_: Yessir
<Kilos> many security updates
<superfly> pieter2627: I upgraded my work PC today. No problems.
<superfly> Plasma 5.4 is yum yum
 * inetpro willing to wait some more before attempting to upgrade
<pieter2627> ah ok, good to hear
<superfly> but I'm using Kubuntu, not Ubuntu, so slightly different.
<inetpro> superfly: you using yum in place of apt? :-)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i had to think about that
<superfly> Plasma 5.4 comes with the Application Dashboard instead of Kicker (the K-menu), and it makes life so much better. It's a bit like Unity's launcher.
<inetpro> sounds interesting
<clr_> I upgraded to 15.10, did a clean install as a matter of fact, and I am very happy
<superfly> inetpro: then again, I'm a bit of a keyboard junkie. vim is my IDE of choice
<clr_> the newer kernel solved some of my hardware issues with my laptop
<inetpro> vim ftw!
<pieter2627> i'll go over to the next topic as we cont. talking about upgrade...
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz_> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<clr_> I run ubuntu. Thought I could upgrade from 14.04, but that broke my system completely, so I had to reinsall
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> backed up /home hopefully
<clr_> apparently you need to upgrade release by release
<Kilos> yes
<clr_> yes, /home on another disk
<Kilos> only lts to lts works
<pieter2627> that is interesting
<pieter2627> oh, almost forgot anyone know of events for the upcoming month
<clr_> right, I saw that, but then the upgrade tool allowed me to upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10, and I was.... Ok it must be possible then
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> now you know
<clr_> I normally end up doing a fresh install in any case, I prefer that
 * pieter2627 never jumped a version...
<Kilos> i do clean installs everytime
<Kilos> fly upgrades
<pieter2627> shall i cont. with the other Misc?
<clr_> So, I saw someone mentioned ubuntu install fests, and meetups etc. do have them?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> we used to clr_ but everyone too busy now
<clr_> ha ok
<pieter2627> well the meeting is about organizing them too if i'm correct
<Kilos> correct
<clr_> how about linuxconza
<clr_> or linuxfestza
<clr_> even australia have them, why not us
<clr_> don't we need a linux conference in south africa
<Kilos> inetpro comment?
<pieter2627> SFD was last month, how would a linuxcon differ?
<Vince-0> closest you're gonna get is sfd ya
<Vince-0> obsidian is getting involved
<Vince-0> and its well organised
<clr_> well, SFD is supposed to promote foss software. Linuxcon should be for business etc. etc.  Like a proper conference.  Like the MyBroadband conference
<inetpro> we just need people who are willing to step up and start arranging these events
<pieter2627> should the ubuntu community arrange a linuxcon, or is this were Kilos's idea of getting involved with LUG's get into play?
<clr_> that is where the challenge lies.  A lot of these around the world grew from the local lug meetup into something bigger
<Kilos> i think working with lugs is  a good way 
<pieter2627> Kilos: has this interaction lugs from us taken off yet?
<Kilos> we all linux so why the apartheid
<clr_> I agree, it must be all inclusive
<Kilos> some of the durbs peeps were interested and jozilug but i see none of them here
<Vince-0> get corporate sponsors, vendors, a venue, a schedule
<Kilos> Vince-0 is here from durbs
<Vince-0> oh and a committee 
 * pieter2627 thinks this might be a good thing to start the interaction
<Kilos> i forgot to mail wwk
<pieter2627> will we try this to improve the lug interaction? (quick vote pls)
<Kilos> Vince-0 can you chat to the durbs guys for us please
<Kilos> prob is we work here and they use G+
<Kilos> so we need someone on both platforms
<pieter2627> can't we sort the probs after the plan of action...
<Kilos> whatever works
<pieter2627> a few here will probably be able to help
<pieter2627> Kilos: can you contact the know lugs to see if they are keen?
<Kilos> Vince-0 is here from dbnlug
<Kilos> i forget who the jozilug guys were
<Kilos> ive had a slack 2 months
<pieter2627> and gremble is at tuks lug
<Kilos> there were 3 of them here 3 months ago
<pieter2627> so will you take the task for the month?
<Kilos> Vince-0 ^^
<Kilos> haha ill need 4 more weeks of mostly sleeping i think
<pieter2627> ai, inetpro you up for it?
<pieter2627> :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Vince-0 and gremble are the guys to get to help
<Kilos> they are insiders in the lugs
<Kilos> i will mail wwk in durbs again though
<pieter2627> Vince-0: could you contact the others if Kilos gave you missing details?
<inetpro> pieter2627: unfortunately no
 * pieter2627 looking for a o/ here
 * inetpro has too many forks in hands to handle
<pieter2627> that seems to cover lugs involvement
 * pieter2627 know the feeling
<pieter2627> now for what i forgot - to create that Ubuntu-in-the-wild list on trello. will do it this month...
<Kilos> oh my
<pieter2627> can I move to next topic?
<Kilos> ive totally even forgotten about trello
<Kilos> yes
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz_> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
 * Kilos votes for pieter2627
<pieter2627> so anyone up for chairing the next meeting
<inetpro> +1 for pieter2627
 * pieter2627 still in
<Kilos> can you manage it pieter2627 
<Kilos> we need you 
<pieter2627> Maaz_: agreed pieter2627 to chair Nov's meeting
<Maaz_> Agreed: pieter2627 to chair Nov's meeting
<Kilos> yay ty
<pieter2627> Kilos: yes
<pieter2627> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz_> Current Topic: Next meeting
<pieter2627> Next one seems to be 24 Nov right?
 * pieter2627 wonders what happens in Dec
<Kilos> i think we have an ealy one if needed
<Kilos> early
<pieter2627> ah ok
<Kilos> only if there is something needs discussing
<pieter2627> Maaz_: agreed Next meeting is 24 November 2015 @ 20:30
<Maaz_> Agreed: Next meeting is 24 November 2015 @ 20:30
<inetpro> 22 dec should be fine
<pieter2627> thanks all for joining hope to see at the next one
<pieter2627> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz_> Meeting Ended
<Maaz_> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-10-27-18-31-32.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-10-27-18-31-32.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-10-27-18-31-32.html
<Kilos> you not on holiday inetpro 
<Kilos> ty pieter2627 
<pieter2627> np
 * inetpro is always on holiday
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i need a holiday
<Kilos> long one
 * pieter2627 just sometimes which IRC had an indicator for when others are typing so he knows when it is same to change topics
<pieter2627> s/which/wish/
<Kilos> ya that would be cool
<pieter2627> agg s/same/safe/
<Kilos> now its sit and wait
 * pieter2627 is too tired it seems
<Kilos> tired bug is in the air
<pieter2627> oh no, what to wait for?
<Kilos> answers
<pieter2627> Kilos: you have another meeting?
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> i meant
<Kilos> with out the typing indicator
<Kilos> like with pidgin
<Kilos> i think africa gonna have another missed meeting tomorrow night
<pieter2627> oh, thought you were talking about something else
<Kilos> ill try remember to mail that list
<Kilos> im half asleep here now
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> pieter2627 do you do g+
<pieter2627> else we will fill in with the mail if you miss it so don't stress
<pieter2627> i'm on it - have never used the social networks
<Kilos> actually it seems all linux peeps are very busy
<pieter2627> have only tweeted twice or so
<Kilos> um
<pieter2627> but am planning on using g+ soon for something
<Kilos> the pro is the man
<Kilos> but too busy
<pieter2627> why do you ask?
<Kilos> you uncapped
<pieter2627> yes
<Kilos> because i dont use it
<Kilos> and the lugs all live there i think
<Kilos> dbnlug hhave hangouts there
<Kilos> once again must be someone with time
<pieter2627> i see, well one can learn if needs be
 * pieter2627 just would like to see all helping as they can
<Kilos> lets see if we can get all the info and then you can join them in this coming month
<Kilos> but come to think of it even the dbn mailing list has gone wuiet
<Kilos> unless i broke something here again
<Kilos> quiet
<pieter2627> ok, lets do so
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> ill mail wwk and let you know
<Kilos> and Vince-0 can give us his details
<pieter2627> great, chat again tomorrow - am tired typing in wrong order it seems
<Kilos> yeah ty for chairing
<pieter2627> np
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<pieter2627> night all
<inetpro> good night pie[tab]
<inetpro> oh and good night oom Kilos as well
<Kilos> sleep tight inetpro 
<Kilos> pas jou op man
<superfly> new Axxess/Afrihost network... https://ipinfo.io/AS37611
<superfly> Apparently I'm getting amazing speeds... http://pasteboard.co/1Hdu7XDS.png
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-28
<pieter2627> morning all
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<pieter2627> hi thatgraemeguy 
<qwebirc64154> morning
<qwebirc64154> where can you get Ubuntu Phone in SA?
<thatgraemeguy> qwebirc64154: http://store.bq.com/gl/
<qwebirc64154> Thanks. No local sellers?
<thatgraemeguy> no, they would only add unnecessary markup anyway
<qwebirc64154> Okay. 
<Sxuza> hi all
<pieter2627> hallo Sxuza 
<inetpro> .
<Sxuza> ..
<pieter2627> hi inetpro 
<pieter2627> just to let you know - accepting the meeting event automatically added it to my calendar
<MaNI> does anyone know where a good place to order large stainless steel bolts from is (western cape)?
<Sxuza> MacSteel ?
<Sxuza> i dont  know WC , but i know theyre allover the country 
<Cryterion> MaNI you can also try Bearing Man
<MaNI> hrm okay thanks
<ghostcomplex> hrrrrmmmmmmm
<MaNI> wow just had some random recruiter call me based on a CV I put on pnet 10 years ago - they must really be having a tough time finding people
<anton> lol, yip get them on a regular basis - recruiters
<TinuvaMac> actually its stupendously difficult to find good candidates for tech positions
<anton> i presume it is. Was very lucky to get my foor in the door back in the day. I presume certification is needed, but experience is the major hurdle
<Kilos> afternoon all of ya
<Kilos> hi Contigi777 welcome to ubuntu-za
<andrewlsd> allo all.
<Sxuza> hey andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> Hi Sxuza 
<ghostcomplex> lo
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 what was i sposed to ask wwk about getting lugs and us together?
<superfly> MaNI: Yeah, I used to get that. Now when recruiters phone me I don't tell them anything (like they ask where I'm working and I tell them, "I'm not going to tell you"), and I ask them to remove my details from their database.
<superfly> Now I just get nonsense on LinkedIn
<MaNI> yeah, the linkedin nonsense is usual
<MaNI> its the first time I've had someone dig up a 10 year old cv though
<MaNI> I mean thats from when I had 0 work experience still :p
<superfly> When I say, "I'm not going to tell you", their response is hilarious.
<superfly> They are welcome to ask. I'm also welcome to not tell them :-D
<MaNI> they mostly seem to handle it well when I tell them I'm not looking
<superfly> Yes, but without fail they also ask me where I'm at currently.
<superfly> Oh, and if I know anybody. Next time I must just say, "no"
<pieter2627> Kilos: will check in a bit... think it was about linuxcon
 * pieter2627 wwb in 1h
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hi gwood 
<Kilos> nick sounds very familiar
<Kilos> head slow atm
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<gwood> hi Kilos, yes, I appear occasionally, when life allows me
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> life can be a very demanding taskmaster
 * Kilos waves to tumbleweed where ever you might be. hope all is well
<pieter2627> sorry, thought i would be back earlier
<Kilos> np lad
<pieter2627> how to query Maaz_ for the location of the minutes?
<pieter2627> s/to/do i/
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> pro knows
<Kilos> Maaz_ minutes
<Maaz_> Kilos: Sorry, no meeting in progress.
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> Maaz_: help me with minutes
<Maaz_> pieter2627: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<pieter2627> Maaz_: what can you do
<Maaz_> pieter2627: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz_> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> not serious pieter2627 well get there sometime
<Kilos> no rush
<pieter2627> is africa having meeting?
<Kilos> nope i didnt do anything
<Kilos> slept last night and forget everything but wwk mail
<Kilos> and then forgot what about
<Kilos> i think i need to stop meds and see what happens
<Kilos>  very lekker to sleep lots though
<pieter2627> hey, ask the doc first
<Kilos> no man thats a big mission
<Kilos> i can stop and see outcome and restart if necessary
<Kilos> not a fan of any long term meds anyway
<pieter2627> just ease into it at least
<pieter2627> personally do not like them at all - don't even take them when sick
<Kilos> who knows when our next reverification is due
<Kilos> aha thatgraemeguy welcome to the night ship
<thatgraemeguy> oh hi
<Kilos> inetpro gaanit?
<inetpro> oh my
<inetpro> good, good and you Kilos
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> i was here long ago
<inetpro> time just flying too quick here
<Kilos> i left some messages on the africa channel you may comment on
<Kilos> night all sleep tight and keep well
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-29
<pieter2627> morning all
<thatgraemeguy> g'day
<Kilos> morning everyone
<magespawn> good day
<magespawn> Kilos wake up
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> dogs barking just woke me
<magespawn> ahh well at least it was not me
<magespawn> how are you doing?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<magespawn> bored and tired, but otherwise good
<Kilos> no work?
<magespawn> doing the sound for a SALGA conference here are bonamanzi
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> South African Local Government Association
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> not much to learn thee
<Kilos> thre
<magespawn> yup, how hard earned rands at work
<Kilos> there
<magespawn> s/how/our
<magespawn> was at work until about 01:00 this morning, how i have stayed awake i am not sure
<Kilos> have you guys had rain
<Kilos> very dry here
<Kilos> wow
<magespawn> we had some laste night, about  10mm, but that is all
<Kilos> so i cant even say send the rain
<magespawn> just makes sure that we have slightly less dust
<magespawn> man, i think there is a school where they teach politicians how to say anything with the most amount of words possible
<magespawn> and so few of them are good speakers
<Kilos> hahaha frustrating hey
<Kilos> by the time you get to the point youve forgotten what the point was supposed to be
<magespawn> most of the time i am not even sure what they are talking about
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> half of the audiance is asleep to
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> going to see if i can get one of the welcome packs though, has some cool kit in it
<magespawn> the half that is still here
<magespawn> i am pretty sure none of them know what honourble means either
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> http://ewn.co.za/2015/10/28/SA-wont-see-significant-rainfall-until-autumn-2016?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
<magespawn> home time chat later
<MaNI>  <Kilos> by the time you get to the point youve forgotten what the point was supposed to be
<MaNI> ^^ and this is exactly what they want :)
<Kilos> yeah hehe
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos also :-)
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> and night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-30
<pieter2627> jolly good morning all
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> does the copyright on a website cover the html/css/js or other code? php? 
<stickyboy> magespawn: Good question.
<stickyboy> I think each file is supposed to have a copyright in its header technically.
<stickyboy> Because of the obvious ambiguity.
<magespawn> yes, so if you are a developer could you develope a website for somebody else and retain copyright on the code, and leave the content copyright with the site owner or a third party?
<magespawn> any ip lawyers in the house?
<thatgraemeguy> speak to a lawyer for legal advice
<magespawn> thatgraemeguy: they usually charge for any advice, which is to be expected, just thought i would ask the question, see if anyone had experience or thoughts
<stickyboy> magespawn: Well, even if it's not a website, you are supposed to have copyright headers at the top of your source files.
<stickyboy> main.c  etc...
<thatgraemeguy> see i'd disagree, because copyright doesn't need to be declared
<stickyboy> thatgraemeguy: Have you read the GPL? :)
<thatgraemeguy> and that's exactly why legal advice should never be sought on a random gathering of random people :)
<magespawn> so any programming should have the copyright licence notice, GPL or other, included?
<stickyboy> thatgraemeguy: Sure, we're not lawyers, but it's useful to have a discussion, surely.
<thatgraemeguy> ok, enjoy
<stickyboy> magespawn: Hold on a minute, we're not giving you the absolute truth here.
<stickyboy> First, read the license.
<stickyboy> I have read the GPLv2 license.
<stickyboy> I successfully shamed a Kenyan hardware company to release their source code.
<magespawn> so you should obey the rules of the licence you use
<stickyboy> https://mjanja.ch/2015/05/brck-in-violation-of-the-gpl/
<magespawn> i remember stickyboy 
<thatgraemeguy> is it useful to have a discussion when not a single one of the discussion participants is a domain expert?
<stickyboy> thatgraemeguy: I don't work in absolutes.
<stickyboy> Even a panel of experts can have an idiot.
<stickyboy> We're just discussing. Relax. :)
<stickyboy> What are we here for? To talk about the weather?
<magespawn> maybe some have experience, that was the main point of asking
<magespawn> nice and sunny here, thanks
<stickyboy> magespawn: My first advice is to read the licese you're applying.
<stickyboy> I don't need to be a lawyer to tell you that.
<thatgraemeguy> if a group of diesel mechanics are discussing medical issues, it'd be rather daft for any of them to base a future decision on the results of the discussion
<magespawn> right stickyboy 
<stickyboy> GPLv2 license text has a section that says "How to Apply These Terms to Your New Programs".
<stickyboy> That's a good starting point for the GPL.
<magespawn> of course thatgraemeguy, but it might give them a point of reference when they do go to speak to a professional 
<stickyboy> I don't know what license you're going to use.
<stickyboy> We don't even know if the GPL is enforceable in court.
<thatgraemeguy> -_-
<magespawn> thanks stickyboy, i had not thought about it, until recently
<magespawn> stickyboy: that is a good point, this is when we need a lawyer
<magespawn> or at least an ip expert
<stickyboy> Well yesterday the IP expert at our research institute concluded that it is impossible to have CC-BY-SA and allow commercial use of a work. She thinks "Share Alike" limits commercial use.
<stickyboy> Yet Creative Commons' own website states the opposite.
<stickyboy> So an IP expert isn't an absolute litmus test.
<stickyboy> IP "expert" let me say. ;)
<magespawn> as always
<stickyboy> But this was our top legal officer.
<magespawn> some of these issues are only resloved through the courts, and sometimes no even conclusively then
<magespawn> s/no/not
<stickyboy> I prefer to give my stuff away.
<stickyboy> Or license it so that I don't have to be a policeman.
<magespawn> stickyboy: i can see how that might work, in that most commercial work is not allowed to be shared, so you might have to specify which part is CC-BY-SA, so that people can share that part only
<stickyboy> magespawn: Regarding the CC-BY-SA, we were talking about publications from our publicly-funded research institute. What is a derivative work of a publication?
<magespawn> i think with code it would be hard to enforce for 'small' sections of code, rather than whole programs.
<magespawn> stickyboy: sometimes the people providing the funding would expect ownership
<stickyboy> For example, taking some text about some breakthrough in Cassava diseases, translating it into Xhosa, putting it in a book, and selling it.
<stickyboy> In this instance, CC-BY-SA doesn't mean "Give the book away for $0"
<stickyboy> It means "you should allow people to make photo copies of it, to write blog posts containing excerpts of the text, etc"
<stickyboy> And I argued that, as a publicly-funded institute, this is part of our mandate.
<magespawn> yes, and if they want to reprint and sell their version they can do so with out paying licence fees, but by passing along the same conditions
<stickyboy> Yes.
<stickyboy> I hope that I managed to convince the IP people.
<stickyboy> I was copied in rather late in their discussion, and it seems they had already decided on their limiting view.
<magespawn> they might be motivated by the people paying the bills
<stickyboy> magespawn: People paying the bills are literally tax payers.
<stickyboy> Like I said, we're publicly funded. :)
<stickyboy> US gov, Canadian gov, Swedish, UK, Australia, etc.
<stickyboy> Then Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, who has a strict policy on open access: http://www.gatesfoundation.org/How-We-Work/General-Information/Open-Access-Policy
<stickyboy> Sadly they recommend CC-BY only.
<elacheche> Yo!
<elacheche> Why here is no pics from ZA for the wikilovesafrica competition!! → https://twitter.com/MounirTouzri1/status/658393034615365633 ??!!!! 
<elacheche> there*
<andrewlsd> auf wieder sehn
<elacheche> Kilos, Why there is no pics from ZA for the wikilovesafrica competition!! → https://twitter.com/MounirTouzri1/status/658393034615365633 ??!!!! 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> inetpro superfly Cryterion and aother clever peeps ^^
<Kilos> wow elacheche so many pics there already
<Kilos> you trying to win
<Kilos> what is the prize
<elacheche> no idea Kilos :D I'm not a photographer :p :D 
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> :)
<captine> evening all
<captine> long time
<Kilos> night all.sleep tight
<captine> superfly
<captine> how you doing
<superfly> hey captine
<superfly> fine, but busy
<superfly> how are you?
<captine> busy
<captine> very busy
<captine> been a tough 6 months
<captine> gotto run
<captine> cheers all
<thatgraemeguy> moo
<superfly> baa
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-31
<Cryterion> Mornings
<magespawn> good evening
<clr> hey, good night, have to say goodbye
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<gremble> You're on quite late
<magespawn> hi gremble 
<magespawn> yup sleep patterns all over the place this week
<magespawn> i had a couple of really late nights at work this week, and long work hours generally
<magespawn> just playing around with byobu, running irssi ib=n it at the moment
<magespawn> s/ib=n/in
<gremble> Oh nice
<magespawn> oh wow, did not realise it was that late
<magespawn> hah time flies when you are having fun
<gremble> Haha It is 30C here tonight, there is no way that I will be able to sleep
<gremble> xD
<magespawn> got the fns going full ball tonight
<magespawn> s/fns/dans
<magespawn> fans
<magespawn> whoops pressed ctrl+a k too many times 
<gremble> Decided that you didn't like byobu? :P
<gremble> haha
<magespawn> no, if anything i am liking it more and more
<magespawn> just playing around with the key bindings etc
<gremble> Have you tried i3?
<gremble> or one of the other tiling window managers?
<magespawn> i also have tilda installed, and i use the F3 key to hind/unhide, so i might need to change that 
<magespawn> i a have terminator and i have used screen a bit
<magespawn> no have not tried i3
<magespawn> will check it out, but it is now bedtime, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-01
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<Kilos> for those that are health conscious please read carefully http://www.radianthealthstrategies.com/healing_power_of_salt.php
<Kilos-> some not so good news about refined salt
<gremble> :/ That article is a sham Kilos. :<
<gremble> "Himalayan crystal salt" is just normal halite (rock salt or Sodium Chloride (NaCl just like table salt)) that has trace amounts of iron oxide in
<gremble> There is nothing organic about salt
<gremble> It is an ionisation bond between a metal and non-metal, so it is always strongly bonded as a crystal "chemical bonds are so strong that it cannot be easily broken down or metabolized by our bodies" We cannot metabolise salt regardless of what kind of salt it is, it is broken down by water into it's two constituents, Soduim and Chloride, fairly easily
<gremble> Sodium does not occur naturally, we need to take it in. Just like we need to take in magnesium and iron etc
<gremble> I cannot attest to the health benefits or problems that salt causes, but I can say that this article is being deceitful in its attempt to promote conscientious use of salt :<
<Kilos-> so the refining process doesnt do it any harm?
<Kilos-> im not worried about the crystal stuff from himalaya
<Kilos-> i use course salt
<Kilos-> were have a course salt grinder
<Kilos-> other wise its like eating stones
<gremble> refined salt is coarse salt that has been grinded down in industrial grinders
<Kilos-> not heated?
<gremble> Yup, to remove the water. Doesn't change the chemical composition of the salt, only the mixture. As soon as you reintroduce water it is the same again
<Kilos-> ah so saying the heating process does harm is wrong
<Kilos-> the salt i know comes from salt pand where they sun dry the salty water then bag the crystals
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> But you also get salt mines that mine ancient saltpans that are underground now
<gremble> Just like iron can form underground deposits, so does salt. In that form it is called Halite
<gremble> They mine it by pumping hotwater into the mine to dissolve the salt, and then pump the saline water out to dry on a salt pan
<gremble> So it is pretty much exactly the same
<Kilos-> ah
<Kilos-> ty for that info
<superfly> gremble: while you are probably right about the salt, most of the stuff we get in the shops is processed, and that means they've likely added stuff to it.
<superfly> Also, there is no legal obligation for companies to reveal exactly what they do to food. 
<superfly> For instance, the honey you generally buy in shops is largely the same as syrup, because the radurisation kills all the enzymes.
<gremble> superfly: which is a shame. Then again, we'd all be so angry if we kept getting sick from milk or we found out that certain foods naturally have a less than appatising colour. :<
<superfly> Well, "appertising" is quite a subjective thing. 
<superfly> And pasturising kills the gerbies in milk, what does the other stuff add? 
<gremble> Homogenousing agents prevent the fat in the milk from splitting with the water, so that it looks nice and uniformly white
<superfly> Let's not forget the role that advertising has. There's that great story about how De Beers engineered the diamond market 
<gremble> Oh yes
<gremble> All in all, the consumer society is sort of set against us :P
<gremble> (as consumers) 
<superfly> gremble: have you had unhomogenised milk? 
<gremble> I've had milk from cows directly from the cow
<gremble> Was pretty good
<gremble> Much richer than what I am used to
<superfly> Indeed. Generally better than what's in the shops. 
<superfly> I actually dislike consumerism, and generally try not to take part. 
<gremble> I put my foot down when it comes to clothes. I hate buy clothes, shoes etc, because everything has a label or a brand or some shit on it that turns me into a walking ad, using adspace that I had to pay for
<Kilos-> hahahaha
<Kilos-> hi superfly 
<Kilos-> sorry i was missing for 2 days i think. hit  a bp low
<Kilos-> then started investigating salt
<Kilos-> forgot to have extra salt for 3 days. wont do that again. 73/60 bp not healthy
<Kilos->  back to 95/76 so far
<Langjan> hi Kilos-  are you ok?
<Langjan> Steamy 37 at Warmbaths, Hotbaths
<Kilos-> yes ty Langjan 
<Kilos-> we had 34 on a verandah in the shade today
<Kilos-> wind didnt even help
<Langjan> Pretty steamy all over, praying for some rain. Good to see you're fine, have you booked your flight yet?
<Kilos-> not yet
<Langjan> dates? 
<Langjan> do you have departure dates in mind yet?
<Langjan> I'm looking forward to pick Juanita up at the airport Wednesday, been a long 3 weeks
<superfly> http://openlp.org/blog/2015/11/01/first-22-series-bugfix-release-openlp-221
<superfly> ag
<superfly> http://ewn.co.za/2015/11/01/Warning-of-heavy-rainfall-possible-flooding-issued-in-the-Cape
<superfly> paste buffer not working properly
<superfly> and lag times > 10 seconds
<Langjan> hi superfly  tell them to send some rain to Limpopo
<superfly> hi Langjan, I would if I could!
<Langjan> thks!
<nlsthzn> hi all... long time etc... hope all is well
<Kilos-> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos-> Langjan we hoping to apply for online visa this week
<Kilos-> i need to get some photo copeis made and notarised by cops
<Kilos-> might still need to go the paper route though but we hoping
<nlsthzn> so you both going somewhere?
<Kilos-> hahaha ya nlsthzn im hoping to get to debs by Christmas
<Kilos-> and jans wife coming back from india
<nlsthzn> awesome :) hope it all works out (for everyone)
<Kilos-> ty
<nlsthzn> well that looks like dinner time for me :) - hope all of a quiet Sunday (I will lurk here in the shadows)
<Kilos-> cool enjot
<Kilos-> y
<Langjan> Strongs Kilos-  hope all goes well for you. 
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> i am having a bit of a problem installing certain programs on debian that i have running on my ubuntu machine
<magespawn> specifically byobu
<gremble> According to the byobu page, it seems to have been made especially for ubuntu
<gremble> What are the problems that you seem to have?
<magespawn> i was trying to apt-get install it, i can build it from source i suppose
<gremble> It seems to be in the debian repos
<gremble> What was the issue?
<magespawn> my apt-get does not find it
<magespawn> so i need to add the repo just not sure which one
<magespawn> i thought i had all the standard ones going already
<gremble> According to https://packages.qa.debian.org/b/byobu.html, it's there
<magespawn> let me see
<Kilos-> oh my magespawn 
<Kilos-> you forgot to update
<Kilos-> hehe
<Kilos-> hope all well there
<gremble> magespawn: https://packages.debian.org/stable/byobu
<gremble> It's definitely there
<magespawn> no Kilos, always up to date, at least once a week
<magespawn> thanks gremble 
<magespawn> cool will see what else could have gone wrong
<gremble> Haha it's a pleasure, but I didn't help you solve your problem :P
<magespawn> i have to add this deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian jessie main to my sources file
<gremble> That is the name of new stable if I recall correctly
<gremble> You should have one named stable that points to the same thing
<magespawn> gremble i installed from a dvd and left that listed as the main source for my  computer
<magespawn> running update again now, lets see what happens
<gremble> magespawn: stable is a reference to whichever repository currently has stable status. So these days it points to Jessie. Unstable points to sid at the moment. When sid goes to stable, jessie will be old-stable, sid will be stable and then something else that hasn't been named yet will become unstable
<magespawn> thanks gremble, working as it should now
<gremble> Oh. 
<gremble> See, that's weird
<gremble> haha
<magespawn> i did a lot of the install manually with this one
<gremble> I haven't touched debian in ages :<
<gremble> Luckily it is antique so you never really forget how it works
<magespawn> i was convinced by a friend to try it
<gremble> You should try arch linux
 * gremble winks and nudges
<magespawn> would it run on an antique laptop?
<gremble> It should
<gremble> Nothing ever really gets taken out of the kernel so the drivers and stuff should be there
<magespawn> i just thought that it might be too much for it though
<gremble> Why so?
<magespawn> 512kb ram
<gremble> Haha that is quite a tiny computer that you have there
<Kilos-> sjoe
<Kilos-> tha is min ram
<Kilos-> t
<magespawn> yes i have had it for four years, and it was second hand then
<magespawn> 1.7Ghz processor
<magespawn> sorry looks like i actually have 1 gig
<Kilos-> ram?
<Kilos-> thats better
<gremble> I currently have 2 :D
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
<gremble> nn Kilos- 
<magespawn> he goes really quickly
<magespawn> right back
<gremble> Welcome back
<gremble> HDD's are ridiculously expensive
<gremble> >.<
<gremble> Dammit, superfly left
<gremble> Look at this: https://benkurtovic.com/2014/06/01/obfuscating-hello-world.html
<gremble> Haha
<Cryterion> Looks interesting gremble!
<Cryterion> Hi everyone
<magespawn> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> heya magespawn
<gremble> Hey Cryterion 
<Cryterion> grrr, bif difference between a char and unsigned char with if statements, but no problem passing between the two among functions....
<Cryterion> night all
<gremble> what language Cryterion 
<Cryterion> gnu c
<gremble> Ah yes. It likes to implicitly cast
<Cryterion> was checking a char if was 0xFF, which it cannot be
<Cryterion> cast to unsigned then it can be
<Cryterion> That does explain why the ASCII table can only go to 0x7F
<gremble> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/14713102/what-does-and-0xff-do
<Cryterion> I know the And/Or procedure, just not used the using 'char' as all my embedded stuff is based around 'unsigned char' unless it's a 'char*'
<gremble> It seems that they recommend using unsigned types. 
<gremble> I've never done embedded work, so I cannot comment :P
<gremble> My interest is type systems XD
<Cryterion> From what I know most people do prefer
<Cryterion> Mainly data reading reading, process and then action IO, automation control
<Cryterion> But has to have recipe type options in it 
<gremble> Is C the only language that you can do embedded work in?
<Cryterion> Atm yes
<Cryterion> Assembly ages ago
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-31
<Kilos> morning za peeps
<Kilos> oh and inetpro 
<Kilos> ohi superfly thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> superfly do you still have minetest on the server, or a backup somewhere
<thatgraemeguy> hi
<superfly> Kilos: thatgraemeguy might still run  a server
<thatgraemeguy> Kilos: you just want somewhere to play, or are you specifically looking for that old world we played on way back then?
<Kilos> i was looking for all our old work
<thatgraemeguy> ah
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<kulelu88> howzit guys
<pavlushka> yes, howzit?
<superfly> Hey kulelu88 
<kulelu88> lekker, how you? pavlushka superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: meh. In the midst of some chaos
<pavlushka> kulelu88: lekker :)
<kulelu88> everyday seems crazy for you superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: such is life at the moment 
<superfly> I packed a suitcase over the weekend. It was 3 kg overweight. Repacked it today, now it's 5kg overweight. 
<kulelu88> for a 1-time flight, I wouldn't mind paying that little extra for overweight baggage
<superfly> That wasn't supposed to happen 
<superfly> kulelu88: I'm taking 3 bags 
<superfly> Was going to try for 2 suitcases and a duffel bag 
<superfly> But it looks like I need to change the duffel bag into a suitcase 
<kulelu88> 2 suitcases + 1 hand-luggage?
<superfly> No, actually 2 suitcases, a duffel bag, hand luggage and a laptop bag
<kulelu88> 0.o
<superfly> Yup
<superfly> So now that's going to be 3 suitcases, hand luggage and a laptop 
<kulelu88> is shipping too expensive?
<kulelu88> when do you leave?
<superfly> I don't know how expensive shipping is, but it's also yet another thing to organise
<superfly> That's why I just hired a pet travel agency to transport my cat
<superfly> Easier than organising it myself 
<superfly> kulelu88: of all goes according to plan, I vote to leave in the first week of December 
<superfly> *if
<kulelu88> ooh you'll miss the drought here too. good decision
<superfly> Well it depends mostly on the consulate 
<superfly> So I'm just estimating, based on what has happened so far 
<pavlushka> superfly:So I guess timezone will cause some impact on your being around here, including the znc in consideration :|
<pavlushka> as did on Kilos.
<superfly> pavlushka: yes, it's 9 hours difference from South Africa
<kulelu88> you can chill with squish and myself ;)
<kulelu88> superfly: with gevent, you recommend gunicorn or uwsgi ?
<superfly> kulelu88: I've never used any of them, but a work colleague used uwsgi with nginx, and he said it was magic
<superfly> (as compared to Phusion Passenger)
<kulelu88> I've completed most of my API, now I deciding whether to rewrite my if/else into try ... except or to attempt async with gevent first
<pavlushka> Night people :)
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-01
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<pavlushka> yes, morning peoples
<pavlushka> morning thatgraemeguy :)
<pavlushka> ahoy
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy inetpro paddatrapper pavlushka superfly tumbleweed and everyone else
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos 
<superfly> hi Kilos, paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> hey superfly 
<superfly> whoever thought that selling your PC could be so emotional
<andrewlsd> Hi all
<andrewlsd> :-(
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<Kilos> why the dropped lips
<andrewlsd> superfly's melancholic experience with saying goodbye to his PC.
<andrewlsd> (empathizing)
<Kilos> yeah we become attached to a good one
<Kilos> sorry superfly but there is a better one in the future for you
<superfly> andrewlsd: you still interested in the other one?
<andrewlsd> not going to be able to take it off your hands :-(
<superfly> OK
<superfly> I've advertised it on Facebook
<Xethron> Greetings!
<superfly> hey Xethron!
<Xethron> Heya superfly
<Xethron> How are you?
<Xethron> Long time :)
<superfly> Xethron: busy trying to get this house sold and packed up, so I can join the wife and kids in the USA
<Xethron> oh wow, deserting the rest of us?
<Xethron> :P
<andrewlsd> Xethron: we can thank the ineptitude of our Home Affairs dept (and their Visa agents)
<superfly> Xethron: Sadly, not really our choice, wife was basically kicked out the country.
<andrewlsd> ... for that.
<superfly> Xethron: ^^ what andrewlsd said
<superfly> oh, andrewlsd, I have some more network cables for you. a 20m (I think) and a couple shorter (5-ish) ones
<andrewlsd> definitely our (za) loss and US's gain.
<andrewlsd> cool.
<andrewlsd> 20m will be handy for getting network to the other end of the house
<Xethron> Oh wow, thats terrible!
<Kilos> night all. have a good day.
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
 * andrewlsd is looking on bidorbuy for cheap laptop
<inetpro> good mornings
<Xethron> Anyone here from Pretoria?
<pavlushka> Cant remember, who voted for zsh, is it inetpro ? :)
 * pavlushka giving back inetpro one good morning from his good mornings as a courtesy
<Cryterion> Evening everyone
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-02
<Kilos> hiya chesedo pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
 * pavlushka pokes chesedo 
<chesedo> hey Kilos  pavlushka 
 * chesedo rubs his butt, hoping that the poking pain will go away
 * pavlushka thinks that may be bed bugs, I didn't poke there :p
<Kilos> where do you get that pain from chesedo 
<Kilos> back?
<Kilos> coccyx
<Kilos> marriage
<chesedo> ok yes i see, a spring is sticking out of my matress...
<Kilos> hahahaha
<chesedo> how are you doing Kilos pavlushka?
<Kilos> ok ty lad
<pavlushka> chesedo: not much good, didn't even started the monthly clothe washing and already its 1.20 PM here
 * chesedo only now sees why superfly is moving to the US... and am i bit fumed
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> keep up lad
<andrewlsd> Hiya.
<andrewlsd> lol Kilos (marriage)
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good day all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> night all and sundry
<Kilos> bedtime here
<jerit> you guys, I'm morbidly depressed now
<jerit> another 16 year old girl in my community was found murdered yesterday
<chesedo> wow jerit, sorry to hear that! Which community is that?
<magespawn> later all
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-03
<Xethron> Hello Kilos!
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Xethron> Whazup?
<Kilos> luckily for once the sun here
<superfly> o/
<superfly> Morning Xethron, Kilos 
<Xethron> Hello superfly
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> you winning with the clearing up
<Kilos> im in and out so might reply low
<Kilos> slow too
<Kilos> morning inetpro thatgraemeguy chesedo- Cryterion and everyone else as well too
<Kilos> hi wraithy 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<chesedo> hi Kilos 
<chesedo> and welcome wraithy 
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo 'lo
<wraithy> (hi there)
<superfly> o/
<wraithy> \o/ how's it going?
<Kilos> night everyone, have a great day. see you tomorrow
<inetpro> good mornings
<pavlushka-> good morning Inetpro :)
<pavlushka-> and Good Night ZA :)
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-04
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<inetpro> hullo
<Kilos> hi inetpro thatgraemeguy Cryterion and everyone else
<Cryterion> morning
<superfly> Morning 
<superfly> Just sent off my "ready for interview" letter to the US consulate 
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> good luck with that
<kulelu88> superfly: do you know how to spawn multiple gevent calls at the same time ? 
<superfly> Maaz: tell kulel88 never worked with gevent, so I really don't know...
<Maaz> superfly: I don't know who kulel88 is. Say 'kulel88 on freenode' and I'll take your word that kulel88 exists
<superfly> Maaz: tell kulelu88 never worked with gevent, so I really don't know...
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell kulelu88 on freenode
<Kilos> o/
<superfly> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi superfly , at least you have a date now
<superfly> Kilos: indeed 
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-05
<Kilos> night all. have a good day
<pavlushka> Hey theblazehen_
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-06
<pavlushka> I am working on a IRC bot, it needs to register its name but after registration, how I can set the bot to auto identify itself?
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-30
<theblazehen> Hi all
<MaNI> hi
<magespawn> good morning
<pavlushka> seen Kilos
<pavlushka> goodnight ZA
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-31
<inetpro> .
<calthehaxer> sup peepos
<calthehaxer> lolzzzz
<calthehaxer> superfly: you here?
<calthehaxer> anyone
<calthehaxer> testing 1 2 3
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-01
<inetpro> good evening
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<magespawn> chat later all
<superfly> o/
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-03
<Kilos> morning everyone
<paddatrapper> Morning oom Kilos
<bushtech> more Kilos
<Kilos> dag bushtech 
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-04
<superfly> things are really quiet in here these days
<bushtech> yep, SA ubuntu users either are superusers who fix their own problems or ubuntu is really good these days
<MaNI> A few alternative possibilities: they all switched to a distro that doesn't treat kde like an outcast because they didn't like unity and wanted KDE, they all just seek help in the international channels because if all you want is tech support it doesn't matter what country it is from, nobody in south africa knows how to use IRC anymore because they only know about web2.0 stuff like slack.
<bushtech> yep, peeps these days seem to need whizz bang bells and whistles that suck ram and bandwidth
<MaNI> well I'm not sure it is even that, it has been my experience that most south africans even the ones in tech field don't even really know about IRC or have heard about it but never tried it
<MaNI> I blame it mostly on the fact that ZA was really late into the computer game (most my friends grew up with no pc in their home) and even later to the internet game
<MaNI> so we simply skipped an entire generation or two of technological development, we are a country of people who for the most part only experienced web2.0 and not the initial web, with most peoples first introduction being via cellphones 
<MaNI> a country were many people experienced playstation or sony gaming devices before they experienced computers etc.  
<MaNI> a weird anomaly and to an extent we lack the same depth/breadth of "geek culture" that many other countries have
<bushtech> agree
<bushtech> byproduct of living gatkant
<bushtech> always wondering how many ubuntu installations there are inSA
<MaNI> hehe, apartheid sanctions also played a big role in the above I think
<MaNI> how many ubuntu installs in the country - yeah would be interesting to know
<bushtech> at one stage I heard schools, govt, would be switching to various linux flavours. Wondering if that ever happened. Prob. not enoough backhanders possible
<MaNI> I wonder if we even have the skills to support that, when I was in school all the teachers including the comp sci one were practically computer illiterate and could barely manage booting windows
<bushtech> lol
<MaNI> support seems to be where these initiatives usually break down, there have been a few cities overseas where they moved to linux then went back to windows claiming the linux support was costing too much - though no doubt there are bribe factors also at play
<bushtech> having said that. booting windows when it throws a hissy fit can be a challenge for even a computer literate
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<MaNI> avast
<paddatrapper> bushtech: yeah, especially in schools, windows is the main/only player. High School IT teaches Delphi, CAT teaches MS Office. There is no provision (until you hit the varsity level) for anything else
<bushtech> paddatrapper: sadness. kids growing up plug and play. lift the hood and they go blank
<paddatrapper> bushtech: yup, there is no drive to find out how things work
<bushtech> let's hope it doesn't bite them one day............. when they say yes boss to a robot
<pavlushka> I dont have a real ip or a domain name but can I still test postfix server on my home network?
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: if you just want it on the local network, run your own dns server (bind9 or dnsmasq)
<pavlushka> cool, padda, ty, will try that way :)
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-05
<Kilos> morning early birds, hope you are all well and thriving
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> jonathan carter expired from ubuntu members inetpro , do you know if that is what he want
<Kilos> s
<Kilos> highvoltage hey?
<Kilos> come on clever guys you may also let him know and /or feedback to me please
<paddatrapper> Kilos: yeah, he's highvoltage. Think he's focusing on Debian (became a DD during DebConf) and isn't working on anything Ubuntu related 
<Kilos> can you ask him if he wants it to lapse please, hard work to get it back, and renewing is a click of the mouse
<Kilos> i can do it for him if he prefers
<Kilos> ty paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Kilos: I'll ask
<Kilos> gracias
<Kilos> i think he made this channel even
<Kilos> inetpro waar is jy van der merwe
<Kilos> paddatrapper will it take long to hear from him, i think it gets more difficult after a day or two
<Kilos> i havent done many for others
<pavlushka> o/
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> night guys, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2018-10-29
<Kilos> QA: coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<superfly> Kilos: you're still alive!
#ubuntu-za 2019-11-03
<melodie> hi!
<melodie> superfly !
<melodie> how are you?
<superfly> hi melodie, I'm fine, how are you?
<melodie> fine superfly thanks!
<melodie> some news of Kilos? I haven't been here for some time now
<superfly> melodie: I actually haven't heard from him recently.
<melodie>  oh ok
<superfly> The last time I did talk to him, everything was going OK.
<melodie> I have news for all who have simple users and old computers. 
<melodie> oh ok, very good!
<melodie> say hello for me
<melodie> next time
<superfly> I will do so when I talk to him again.
<melodie> Do you remember Bento Openbox Remix? Do you know antiX and MX Linux?
<melodie> I have put up a bento antiX, to keep it light and make it more simple and small. It's name hence is bento antiX
<melodie> https://capucine.phillw.org/
<melodie> it has been built on a Dell D610 with 2 GB RAM (upgrade, originally was 512MB), and a intel 730 proc. 
<melodie> so it would be nice to spread it among whom need it to keep on going with oldies
<melodie> especially for non geek people
<superfly> melodie: sorry, I've been a bit busy :-) and I need to go now. I'll take a look later when I get back.
<melodie> sure superfly np. keep on well!
<melodie> if you need any info about it, just ask on the linuxvillage.org forums
